# Advanced Artist doing it again (open source online t-shirt designer program)!



## JeridHill

This is awesome. Tom (AdvancedArtist) is releasing an online tshirt design software as open source! Looks awesome so far!

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh_jwllCfPs&feature=player_profilepage[/media]


----------



## Skinbus

Ditto that..AWESOME! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sewexclusive

This will be very cool. I already use Simple Seps and Fashion Factory. My customers love the way I e-mail them a mockup shirt. Tom has very good products.


----------



## rogueSquirrel

Wow, that's very cool. I can think of a couple of clients who would be interested in something like this.


----------



## Rodney

Thanks for posting this Jerid. Sounds like it's not coming out for the next 6-12 weeks? 

I dig that he's going the open source route. I'm sure that was a hard choice to make, but I think it might be a very smart move. Let's hope it takes off!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Thanks for posting this Jerid and thanks for the feed back from the rest. Rodney you got it right, it was a difficult decision but in the long run I had to look at what I felt would be best for the Industry. 

An open source solution will give users the ability to customize more easily and more affordably for individual business models and niche market sites. Open source will also give small shops with limited budgets a free starting point.

If we are very fortunate some good developers will get on board and start developing modules and other tools for the system and so on.. Thus creating rapid progress of the system with affordable open source plugin/extentions options at the same time.

Looking at it and saying to ourselves "what will be best for industry?" Open source was the obvious choice.


----------



## Tunnelmen

Thanks Tom! We're from a small town, trying to reach out and currently paying for a service. They're just not t shirt guys, so I can't wait to see what you've come up with...


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Tunnelmen said:


> Thanks Tom! We're from a small town, trying to reach out and currently paying for a service. They're just not t shirt guys, so I can't wait to see what you've come up with...


We had more or less completed the system before I decided to do this. At this time we are restructuring all the code in the system for a FREE open source launch of product. Uff a bit of a night mare because we have to restructure all of the work into a modular format that will allow other developers to create modules and customize the system as easily as possible. 

Open source is allot more than just putting your software and code out there open and free. You have structure your software in a specific manner that allows other developers to work with it more easily. In short we have to optimize our code for an open development environment. I know for some this is hard to understand but bear with us while we get this together.

Why open source? In all honestly I would never use anything but open source for a web based project!!!!! And I have had great success on the internet with my sites. AdvancedArtist.com I hand coded in simple PHP back in the day and PHP is open source. All the most popular formats for web business are open source why...????

Your web site is the virtual location of your business on the internet. It is like the building you run your business in now but is online on a server. If you are not using an open source solution for your web site it would be like trying to run your business on a property and building you could never change unless your land lord decided to make the change and or agreed to it. Even something as simple as relocating a manual press would require owner approval, expenses and permission.

So, lets say you start a web site with a non open source system and 6 months down the road you want to make major modifications and changes to your virtual business... based on a new marketing strategy or idea. Guess what? If you are not in open source your options will be extremely limited unless the company that developed your system is willing to make the changes for you because it is there code and system and they decide what can and can not be done with your businesses virtual home.

But if you are in a FREE open source system you can simply hire a few freelance programmers to go into your system and make the modifications affordably. 

By going open source we believe we will open the market and the industry in incredible ways.. and unleash hopefully many businesses large and small to do new things easily and affordably. Everybody on this planet wears t-shirts.. everyone!

IMHO if it is not open source do not use it.. And all my current sites are in open source solutions. 

Stand by we are working on this...


----------



## Dennis Graves

Don't forget to add the "Donate" button. I know I'll use it.

Dennis Graves


----------



## evo noche

AdvancedArtist said:


> IMHO if it is not open source do not use it.. And all my current sites are in open source solutions.
> 
> Stand by we are working on this...


I only wish this was the case for desktop design software but alas, if you want real professional results you often need to resort to a "professional" application. I have struggled for some years trying to make GIMP and Inkscape really work for screen printing (with both Ubuntu and Windows) but where it counts Photoshop, Coreldraw, etc just have features that are essential that are missing in the open source alternatives. Mainly, in printing output - both functionality and ease of use. I have switched recently to the Coreldraw suite and I am using it in conjunction with Accurip and it's much better suited for screen printing. (I still do much of my raster editing in GIMP though...I love the interface)

Where am I going with this? Well I am REALLY excited about your project here because this is open source AND it's being developed by someone who knows what a screen printer might need. That's huge.

Anything like this is sorely lacking in the development of GIMP and Inkscape. They are relatively easy to use and very powerful, that is until it's time to set some halftones or convert to CMYK or have any true spot color support. None of this is really being developed for either app because most of the output from GIMP and Inkscape remains digital. (web, pdf, etc)

Anyway, very much looking forward to this! Is there a mailing list somewhere for updates?


----------



## BroJames

Wow. Nice. Written in Php? When will the stable version be released? Is there a beta now?


----------



## randizolph

Great stuff! This is exactly what I've been looking for for some time now! Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## turnergraphics

Tom -- this looks like a great tool. In addition to t-shirts, I have a company that produces magnets...and we do a lot of custom shapes (LogoMagnet) -- will this tool allow us to use our standard shapes instead of t-shirt as the background?


----------



## turnergraphics

Oh...one more thing: I've not looked at a lot of tools like this, but if I am correct, yours is the only one that will allow you to "spot color" individual elements of the design...is that right? All our designs are in illustrator. Will we have to convert them to CDR files in order to use this feature?


----------



## Sure Shop Appare

WOWOWOW!!! Crazy cool!!! That is such a cool recourse! I didn't even know that was available!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## VinylHanger

This looks great. As one of those small shops with a small, which is an understatement, budget, I appreciate this very much.


----------



## Akademi

This is really exciting stuff! I know those of us that end up giving it a go/ using it in our business will be really happy that you went with open source!

Definitely have a donate
Option


----------



## tv23

Awesome!! Please put a donation link so that we can help pay for your time in developing this for the industry. Thanks


----------



## TshirtGuru

So is this going to allow customers to design shirts or is it more of a in-house tool to mock up concepts?


----------



## Peta

I'm looking forward to see this project running =) It's a couple of years since I had the largest DTG and e-commerce service in sweden (we also had a flash design tool). And if the industry can get an open source project I think everything will grow and develop much faster


----------



## BroJames

Again, is there a beta?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

BroJames said:


> Again, is there a beta?


At this time we do not have anything public as we are rewritting the frame work of the software for an open source project.

Should have something of preview online shortly.


----------



## BroJames

Thanks. Can't hardly wait. Never really did anything with PHP so am not expecting the source to be of real value. But have dabbled in PHP decades ago with something more than just a hello world.


----------



## bigf00t

Whats the latest?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

bigf00t said:


> Whats the latest?


We are working and working converting the code base for open source which required us to restructure the entire system. 

Open Source means that anyone can take the code and system and customize it etc. Or objective is to structure the code and documentation according to current open source standards which is time consuming and requires a bit of detail.


----------



## gbissett

Looks great, really impressive. The text warping is particularly good. Get it on github!


----------



## bigf00t

AdvancedArtist said:


> We are working and working converting the code base for open source which required us to restructure the entire system.
> 
> Open Source means that anyone can take the code and system and customize it etc. Or objective is to structure the code and documentation according to current open source standards which is time consuming and requires a bit of detail.


Thats sounds great- when are you hoping it'll all be ready by?


----------



## southlandgraphic

bigf00t said:


> Thats sounds great- when are you hoping it'll all be ready by?



I am also interested to see where this goes...Tom always delivers Quality! So I can't wait.
I know they worked on this for a while.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

bigf00t said:


> Thats sounds great- when are you hoping it'll all be ready by?


Just a quick update.. I have been trying to hurry my programmers but open source has some specific requirements that make setting up code a time consuming process. Looks like about 8 weeks at this point barring any development issues. This is not an easy project by any means especially with the FREE open source aspect...

Also I am working on a free open source web design and marketing site.. that will have a very comprehensive web marketing and design training based around joomla.. I am planning to do this free open training series while we wrap up development so everyone will have access not only to the free open source systems they need but also to training for web marketing and design..

Watch these sites as we build all this out..

www.opentshirts.org home of the design system in development.

www.joomlastartup.com just an empty template at this time but within the next few weeks there will be free very indepth marketing and web design training series on this site all free and open.


----------



## turnergraphics

That sounds great.

Can you tell me why you choose Joomla over WP, Drupal and others? How is SEO affected using a CMS system?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

turnergraphics said:


> That sounds great.
> 
> Can you tell me why you choose Joomla over WP, Drupal and others? How is SEO affected using a CMS system?


I would have to tell you that I have limited experience in WP I played with it for for about a month and did not like the way it was structured. But I play with code and I have a good understanding of coding and scripting. Joomla is just more open if you ask me. Also for me Joomla is easier.. the learning curve is steeper but once you understand Joomla it is for me easier than WP. I can layout a site strategy better and faster.

SEO now there is term that gets allot of attention but few people really understand how it works and why. SEO can be done effectively in any CMS or even with HTML if you have the right tools. SEO has been over complicated and abused in so many ways.. it is shocking. In reality SEO is very simple but has a learning curve too. 

It's really simple.. really simple and many people are sold false SEO expectations. For example do a search in google for CorelDRAW tutorial Corel DRAW tutorial www.advancedartist.com will be in the top 3 to 5 usually. Why? Because it is without a doubt one of the best CorelDRAW tutorial sites in the world.. why? Because of the content on the site. How does google know the site is really good? Because everyone in the Corel user community links to it in places like these forums all time. So google looks at it's indexed sites and see's link after link to the site on Corel related forums posts and sites..Bingo google says this is a great site everyone on the net points to it relating to CorelDRAW. Google says.. rank that high! Google simply interprets what it's index of millions and billions of sites and pages are telling it.. it is not complicated. 

I will go much deeper in this on the JoomlaStartUp because while this is pretty simple there have been many things I have done strategically over the years to get those ranks.


----------



## turnergraphics

Thanks for indepth answer.

I have a "thing" about SEO because several years ago when we built one of our sites, I knew very little and hired somebody to make it "look good." 

Long story short, they built it in frames -- which literally prevented the site from registering in any searches whatsoever.

I read SEObook, built my own site with an HTML template and within a couple of days my site was being recognized among the top for the keywords.

It's a good point about the linking having an impact on your SEO with your site. I am finding more and more that this is the key...quality links to your site. If it happens "naturally," then your gold!

But getting back to my original comment -- I have steered clear of anything other than basic HTML since that first encounter with dreaded "frames," so I was just curious about Joomla and other CMS systems and how they relate to SEO. It seems that as long as content is good and you have some quality backlinks, then you're good to go.

I am interested in a CMS system to make life easier, so I will be on the lookout for your Joomla materials as well.

Thanks


----------



## AdvancedArtist

With Joomla you have to install extensions for SEO if you want real control over URLs, page titles, dscriptions and key word meta tags etc. Once you have the right extensions in place you can manage these SEO requirements very easily. I use sh404SEF on my joomla sites for SEO. 

While linking is a key no doubt there are also other strategies you can use. Such as finding niches in the searches of your market with weak competition and setting up your pages for those niches. Tools like Google Key Word Tool are were you can find these niches.

As far as the frames site goes.. that would be a problem. I did AA instially as hand coded PHP which was better then HTML but still more time consuming than a CMS. I just converted AA to Joomla last week and all the ranks stayed in place because I kept all the meta and SEO details identical. So with sh404SEF SEO is not a problem.

IMHO SEO is really a combination of things... SEO, content strategy, links strategy, marketing strategy and some other things all working together. Usually I strive for a strategy that hopefully gets both the Search Engine crawlers and my visitors working together to build the sites ranks. While at the same time looking for niches and back doors to traffic thru searches with weak competition.

It can be sort of cyclical if you have the right content. Users linking to the site and raising it ranks while the search engines are sending new users from the ranks. The new users go out link and the cycle continues. A WoW content strategy is required for this.. but I believe it is the most effective way to get ranks and market well.


----------



## ItsTeeShirtTime

Hello,

I am in need of the open source code to add to my site. I will check back again soon.


----------



## noclue

Im very excited i use all of Tom's products to operate my business. Im sure this will be another quality product. Cause god dont make no junk and niether does Tom.


----------



## cagrie

umm.. it's may the 9th, any news?


----------



## beOomi

AdvancedArtist said:


> Also I am working on a free open source web design and marketing site.. that will have a very comprehensive web marketing and design training based around joomla.. I am planning to do this free open training series while we wrap up development so everyone will have access not only to the free open source systems they need but also to training for web marketing and design..
> 
> Watch these sites as we build all this out..
> 
> www.opentshirts.org home of the design system in development.
> 
> www.joomlastartup.com just an empty template at this time but within the next few weeks there will be free very indepth marketing and web design training series on this site all free and open.


Is it just me having truble with the Joomlastartup link?

I'm holding my breath for this as the whole web-build is what's causing me no end of headaches and delays and I just can't afford to get a designer in to build for me.

Cheers,

Pete.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

beOomi said:


> Is it just me having truble with the Joomlastartup link?
> 
> I'm holding my breath for this as the whole web-build is what's causing me no end of headaches and delays and I just can't afford to get a designer in to build for me.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Pete.


Actually I am moving to a different domian for the joomla site. I wanted something that would work a little better in the search engines... 

I also just biult out a new video studio in preparation for the final videos and tutorial videos. I am planning on taking this training series over the top as much as I can with my budget and time constraints..

I will keep you posted on this thread...


----------



## beOomi

Unashamedly out of context post coming:

I just wanted to thank you Tom for your free Corel draw video tutorials. I haven't watched a whole one through yet because I keep seeing tips that I've been wondering about and I've gone straight back to my own files to try out the technique. Victim of your own success, sort of thing.

I have learned so much in such a short time thanks to you and CorelWhisperer. Both helpful beyond the wonderful help that most other posters are.

Thanks.

PS, I can hardly wait for the next stage of this development - I may have watched a whole tutorial by then. ;-/


----------



## jemmyell

Hi,

Any news on the free online t-shirt designer?

-James


----------



## AdvancedArtist

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any news on the free online t-shirt designer?
> 
> -James


A little behind but allot of progress and not to far to go.. 6 weeks at the most 8 weeks.


----------



## BroJames

Any progress.should be worth waiting for.


----------



## cagrie

i'm reading last year's posts with 6-8 weeks 

however, judging by the demo on youtube, i guess tom wants to come up with a full featured solution (complete with text effects like skew, etc.)

it would worth the wait. patience guys.


----------



## BroJames

I'm patient.


----------



## evo noche

beOomi said:


> Unashamedly out of context post coming:
> 
> I just wanted to thank you Tom for your free Corel draw video tutorials. I haven't watched a whole one through yet because I keep seeing tips that I've been wondering about and I've gone straight back to my own files to try out the technique. Victim of your own success, sort of thing.
> 
> I have learned so much in such a short time thanks to you and CorelWhisperer. Both helpful beyond the wonderful help that most other posters are.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PS, I can hardly wait for the next stage of this development - I may have watched a whole tutorial by then. ;-/


^^^^^^

This.


----------



## Abij

wow this sounds exciting - waiting with bated breath!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Current status.. 

Administration/Back End is done.. we had to rewrite most of that code. Why? Well... in open source you want the source code to be as easy as possible to modify and build modular customization into.. this way, 3rd party programmers can, hopefully, modify the system for custom requirements and modules as easily and logically as possible. I know mombo jumbo there...

Now we are connecting the front end design part to the back end.. pricing, inks, garments, garment colors the list is endless in the pricing and variables in this biz as you know...

But I really like what I am seeing and will have an other preview for shortly..

My guys are really excited about the free open source part of this and when they get done we need to buy them some beer and pizza for sure.


----------



## stix

Tom, 

If you need a beta tester, I will happily volunteer.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

stix said:


> Tom,
> 
> If you need a beta tester, I will happily volunteer.


Thanks Stix? I will keep you posted when we are ready. Oh man so close.. so close. To be honest I have had this system in my brain for years.

The key will be getting a community of developers, designers and users in the system and developing for and with the open source code as a community. Sharing openly, building openly and succeeding openly! If that part of the plan comes together then we all win.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Just for fun and to make you think.. and to get an idea of the information I will be working with in the upcoming free training....

Answer this question...

What do all the top websites in the world have in common? Including Facebook.com, Google, Ebay, Linkedin, Youtube and many others including t-shirtforums.com?

The first correct answer gets a copy of all my products for free! If the forums will let that slide... that is.


----------



## RobertG

AdvancedArtist said:


> Current status..
> My guys are really excited about the free open source part of this and when they get done we need to buy them some beer and pizza for sure.


That little card thingy is allready in my hand!
And yes, when you need beta testers; I will be available too.

Kind regards, Robert


----------



## freebird1963

well i'd be a ALPHA tester since A comes before B.


----------



## Bvlgaro

AdvancedArtist said:


> Just for fun and to make you think.. and to get an idea of the information I will be working with in the upcoming free training....
> 
> Answer this question...
> 
> What do all the top websites in the world have in common? Including Facebook.com, Google, Ebay, Linkedin, Youtube and many others including t-shirtforums.com?
> 
> The first correct answer gets a copy of all my products for free! If the forums will let that slide... that is.


Would that be great marketing and SEO?


----------



## BroJames

AdvancedArtist said:


> Current status..
> 
> Administration/Back End is done.. we had to rewrite most of that code. Why? Well... in open source you want the source code to be as easy as possible to modify and build modular customization into.. this way, 3rd party programmers can, hopefully, modify the system for custom requirements and modules as easily and logically as possible. I know mombo jumbo there...
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the days where I have the opportunity to look at the source codes of mostly commercial programs written in VB3 and Foxpro 2X. Just can't imagine how these people can write spaghetti codes, duplicate the same function across all modules that calls them, no code formatting, etc can call themselves programmers.

In open source, the code is for everyone to see and makes for better programming practices.

Anyway, can't hardly wait for the final product.



Bvlgaro said:


> Would that be great marketing and SEO?


alpha testers are usually developers?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

AdvancedArtist said:


> Just for fun and to make you think.. and to get an idea of the information I will be working with in the upcoming free training....
> 
> Answer this question...
> 
> What do all the top websites in the world have in common? Including Facebook.com, Google, Ebay, Linkedin, Youtube and many others including t-shirtforums.com?
> 
> The first correct answer gets a copy of all my products for free! If the forums will let that slide... that is.


And the answer is......

NONE of them creates there own content...!

Google merely takes the HTML title tag, description and text from HTML web site pages and lists and ranks them.

Ebay lists users auctions

Youtube lists other peoples videos

FaceBook links users profiles that users post their pics and status in.

Even our t-shirtforums by far the biggest site in the industry is based on content generated by those of us who write the posts and threads.

And everyone thinks SEO is the key to success but none of these creates there own content, they may be SEO friendly but not one of these sites is creating their own SEO content.

Stay tuned!


----------



## blackcrest

AdvancedArtist said:


> And the answer is......
> 
> NONE of them creates there own content...!
> 
> Google merely takes the HTML title tag, description and text from HTML web site pages and lists and ranks them.
> 
> Ebay lists users auctions
> 
> Youtube lists other peoples videos
> 
> FaceBook links users profiles that users post their pics and status in.
> 
> Even our t-shirtforums by far the biggest site in the industry is based on content generated by those of us who write the posts and threads.
> 
> And everyone thinks SEO is the key to success but none of these creates there own content, they may be SEO friendly but not one of these sites is creating their own SEO content.
> 
> Stay tuned!


You know, I'm dreaming of a zazzle crossovered with facebook/wordpress type of website. A place where people can upload their design, blog about it, share it with friends and market it. It is beautiful I tell you


----------



## Rusty44

AdvancedArtist said:


> Just for fun and to make you think.. and to get an idea of the information I will be working with in the upcoming free training....
> 
> Answer this question...
> 
> What do all the top websites in the world have in common? Including Facebook.com, Google, Ebay, Linkedin, Youtube and many others including t-shirtforums.com?
> 
> The first correct answer gets a copy of all my products for free! If the forums will let that slide... that is.


Feedback system ... ie communication


----------



## AdvancedArtist

But.. concerning the user content based model there other issues to take into consideration.. Myspace.com gave this a run back in the late 90s and early 00s only to be destroyed by facebook after myspace was aquired for more than half a billion dollars.










I find these two charts side by side to be very thought provoking. Here we can see clearly that in a matter of just a few years myspace has gone from King of the Hill to a near flatline.

Inovation in web based content delivery is still evolving.. and in the next few years will change almost entirely. Many top companies today will be obsolete within just months or years if they do not adapt to changes in the way in which content is sought, distributed and consumed accross the internet as a whole.

A few years ago and even now many say and think, it is all about setting up a website and doing SEO. And you still need to do that, but in reality you need to develop content both on your site and accross the internet that effectively blends into the internet as a whole and spreads your message as quickly and easily as possible.

Understanding that, we can clearly see.. IMHO why open source is critical as far as your web site is concerned. If you make an investment in proprietary software you will be locked into, not only your providers system, but also limited only to what changes and updates the provider is willing to make or not make with the system. This then limits your business model, content delivery options and ability to adapt to the internets changing and evolving content flow. Ultimately limiting your success potential within the constraints of your providers system.

I would even go so far as to say that many developers are already obsolete, they just do not know it yet and it has not caught up with them yet.. 

Myspace.com was aquired for 580 million in 2005 when the site was only 2 years old today myspace.com is obsolete.. in fact IMHO when it was aquired it was already obsolete.

Just food for thought...


----------



## SickPuppy

Can't wait


----------



## loloxa

For funding (all those beers an pizza) you could try a donate button in your site.


----------



## Violent_J

AdvancedArtist said:


> Just for fun and to make you think.. and to get an idea of the information I will be working with in the upcoming free training....
> 
> Answer this question...
> 
> What do all the top websites in the world have in common? Including Facebook.com, Google, Ebay, Linkedin, Youtube and many others including t-shirtforums.com?
> 
> The first correct answer gets a copy of all my products for free! If the forums will let that slide... that is.


They all started out small and got great with really hard work. Google was out of the garage. Facebook was from a university and believed in the customers point of view in developing what they want. They all have one thing in common. They are just regular people like you and I. Work hard and get rewards.


----------



## BroJames

they are all visionaries. Some of the founders have good credentials but Bill gates dropped out of college but had a dream and a vision and worked real hard to make that vision a reality.


----------



## krofeta

I can't see any open source designer..... Just promises for more than 6 months....


----------



## InkedApparel

krofeta said:


> I can't see any open source designer..... Just promises for more than 6 months....


patience grasshopper...if you cant wait ...design your own.

Inked


----------



## JeridHill

krofeta said:


> I can't see any open source designer..... Just promises for more than 6 months....


You have to understand, this type of system literally can cost $40,000+ to design. I've looked into them in the past for a complete custom built site. And Tom is giving it away at no cost. He had to reconstruct the entire site in order to comply with open source. I think he's being more than generous and fair. As impatient as you or others might be to get this in your hands, think of the actual benefits. It will be more than worth the wait....


----------



## BroJames

It would also depend on the circumstance but generally, when someone offers or promises something for free, especially something that can cost thousands and thousands of dollars if purchased in the open market, we can only throw our support and wait and not oblige a person to keep his promised date of completion. Especially if the delay is claimed to be due to some additional features.

Then offer our thanks whether that person succeeded or not.


----------



## freebird1963

Violent_J said:


> They all started out small and got great with really hard work. Google was out of the garage. Facebook was from a university and believed in the customers point of view in developing what they want. They all have one thing in common. They are just regular people like you and I. Work hard and get rewards.


They have all been sued for cutting someones throat, stealing others ideas and trouncing copyright infringements. So guess they have been hard at work. LOL.


----------



## stix

Actually I think Tom should charge a monthly subscription fee or upfront fee!!


----------



## BroJames

freebird1963 said:


> They have all been sued for cutting someones throat, stealing others ideas and trouncing copyright infringements. So guess they have been hard at work. LOL.


like utube.com vs youtube.com? Some may call it a determiantion to succeed. Depends on which side of the fence one is.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

krofeta said:


> I can't see any open source designer..... Just promises for more than 6 months....


Correction! More then 4 months. Just promises? As I see my posts I have provided status updates and other relevant information.

While this project is expensive and is free open source.. lets evaluate the scenario of free open source.

I personally would not use any software as the core of my website or the core of any functionality I needed on my site unless it was open source. And that for many reasons.. which I have eluded to in the posts thru out this thread.

Open source, while it is free... should give birth to a community of developers and users. In this case developers of software and designers creating art and designs for the system. At least I hope so....

Developers creating extensions widgets etc some will for free, some will sell them. Designers creating art packs and clip art for the system. Some free some will be commercial.

Even when I do an open source site in Joomla I typically spend $200 to $400 on extensions and other things. But at the end of that I have site that is comparable to a $10K commercial system at a fraction of the cost and it is open source.

Open source will provide the industry with a number of valuable advantages... again hopefully.

1. Any designer, design firm, software development firm or person with an idea that is willing to hire artists or developers will be able to ad to the functionality and quality of the open system.

2. The free starting point provides a platform from which anyone can get started. Should a humble start up come into greater profitability they are then able to invest in and change the system as they see fit or buy extensions, art etc for their system.

3. Everything is based on community, developers, designers and users.. all working together.

4. and much more...

Open source does not mean that we as the developers will not make any money. There is a very good chance that we will make money from the traffic on the web site and through offering customization services and other things.

WordPress makes about $10 Million a year. Compared to some other commercial CMS systems that is peanuts but they do make money. Just the traffic on their site is worth a couple of million dollars a year.

Will opentshirts be that big.. no way the market is much smaller here.

But at the end of the day.. IMHO this could be the best solution for the industry. That is if the open source solution takes off and 3rd party developers and designers get on board. I have already been contacted by number of these companies so I believe this will happen.

With that in mind the software has to be structured correctly for these 3rd party developers, designers and artists. Or the system will not begin to grow with extentions, widgets and other add ons born out of our developers and users creative thinking.

All the being said.. delays are common in software projects, even Microsoft and others have had the same problems in resent history. I am just as anxoious as anyone because I want to get this phase of project behind me and get into the launch and building the community aspect of this project.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

The Vision! 

Imagine an open source system fueled by the best developers and deisgners around the world. Imagine getting the core system for free.. 

Imagine having hundreds of free and commercial widgets you can plug into your sytem to custimize its functions, look, theme etc...

Imagine having designs and art options from some of the best design firms in the world you can ad to your system.

Imagine a community detabase of art, designs and design ideas that is always being updated and refreshed into your design sytem.

Imagine a community of users, internet marketing gurus, developers and professionals all working together and helping each other succeed.

OpenTshirts.. OpenSoftware .. OpenCommunity.. OpenSuccess.. OpenMinds.


----------



## Boatguy1979

I can say this about Tom and the help he has given me. The training he has offered and the different programs I have purchased from him have greatly improved my confidence in this industry. I have a client that has decided to use my services to print shirts for him. He is now working with some major players in the Android gaming market and they liked his shirts and now I am having the opportunity to talk with them as well. This is in part tp the programs provided by tom's company.


----------



## Boatguy1979

Tom could to have chosen to not let others know about the new endever till it was complete. Yet he chose to share his idea and give updates along the way. Offering it for free will be a plus to small businesses like mine. So knowing it is coming is fine for me and willing to help test it will be a privilage if he choses me as one of the testers.
If you do not want to wait jump in and start developing yourself. See if it takes you away from your first line of business or pulls major money from your pockets.


----------



## Cali514

AdvancedArtist said:


> Myspace.com was aquired for 580 million in 2005 when the site was only 2 years old today myspace.com is obsolete.. in fact IMHO when it was aquired it was already obsolete.
> 
> Just food for thought...


Just this week I was saying that next year when Facebook goes public it will signal their death.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Cali514 said:


> Just this week I was saying that next year when Facebook goes public it will signal their death.


I would be willing to bet heavily that facebook is working search algarhythms and if they come up with a better solution than Google? Imagine the economic fall out from something like that? 

SEO is cool and needed but there are deeper things to focus on in the grand scheme of web marketing. Currently most of the training and most of what people think about this subject is either out dated or limited in scope and analysis.


----------



## Cali514

AdvancedArtist said:


> I would be willing to bet heavily that facebook is working search algarhythms and if they come up with a better solution than Google? Imagine the economic fall out from something like that?
> 
> SEO is cool and needed but there are deeper things to focus on in the grand scheme of web marketing. Currently most of the training and most of what people think about this subject is either out dated or limited in scope and analysis.


As a business I hope they go with this sort of strategy, because the public's willingness to share everything about themselves is coming to an end.

It's no longer cool! LOL


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Cali514 said:


> As a business I hope they go with this sort of strategy, because the public's willingness to share everything about themselves is coming to an end.
> 
> It's no longer cool! LOL


This will make you think for sure! 

[media]http://vimeo.com/12126041[/media]

Now if Google acquired facebook what a mix from hell that might be.


----------



## Cali514

AdvancedArtist said:


> This will make you think for sure!
> 
> [media]http://vimeo.com/12126041[/media]Now if Google acquired facebook what a mix from hell that might be.


Thanks for the nightmare.

Between Google and Monsanto (I know off topic)we are 
UP .... CREEK

YouTube - ‪Food, Inc. Monsanto control 90% of US soybean‬‏


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Cali514 said:


> Thanks for the nightmare.
> 
> Between Google and Monsanto (I know off topic)we are
> UP .... CREEK
> 
> YouTube - ‪Food, Inc. Monsanto control 90% of US soybean‬‏


I guess the depends on how you look at it. I am learning from them.. analyzing them and how to leverage every bit of it. This whole internet thing is still evolving.. and the as it was once said the pen is mightier than the sword.. how much more so now days.


----------



## Cali514

AdvancedArtist said:


> I guess the depends on how you look at it. I am learning from them.. analyzing them and how to leverage every bit of it. This whole internet thing is still evolving.. and the as it was once said the pen is mightier than the sword.. how much more so now days.


Don't get me wrong, I too see the benefits of learning from these companies. I sometimes wonder if they cross certain ethical lines I wouldn't be prepared to follow.

I'm looking forward to your project's launch.

and my genuine hope you succeed !


----------



## BroJames

Many people do genuinely wish for your success.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Cali514 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I too see the benefits of learning from these companies. I sometimes wonder if they cross certain ethical lines I wouldn't be prepared to follow.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your project's launch.
> 
> and my genuine hope you succeed !


Just to clearify relating to the Internet big sites I analyze marketing and how it works on the Internet. So I can present accurate and effective training information.

In the case I companies like Monsanto I have nothing to learn and would never consider their tatics as being beneficial to anyone in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Cali514

AdvancedArtist said:


> Just to clearify relating to the Internet big sites I analyze marketing and how it works on the Internet. So I can present accurate and effective training information.
> 
> In the case I companies like Monsanto I have nothing to learn and would never consider their tatics as being beneficial to anyone in any way, shape or form.


One can always learn. Sometimes it's "What not to do !".


----------



## AdvancedArtist

This is just another trial tutorial run .. trying to break things down as much possible in the start and then move into the how and why of web design and marketing.

Feed back is greatly appreciated. What a way to spend a Sunday... The videos are about 10 minutes in length and listed in order below.

[media]http://www.advancedtshirts.com/webtraining/Analysis.flv[/media]

[media]http://www.advancedtshirts.com/webtraining/insights.flv[/media]

[media]http://www.advancedtshirts.com/webtraining/2analyzers.flv[/media] 

[media]http://www.advancedtshirts.com/webtraining/recap123.flv[/media]


----------



## ukguy79

Hi there just wondering if this online designer will work I the uk? Also anyone got any thoughts on the best paid for t shirt software in the meantime?


----------



## BroJames

I don't think on line software have geographic restrictions.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

ukguy79 said:


> Hi there just wondering if this online designer will work I the uk? Also anyone got any thoughts on the best paid for t shirt software in the meantime?


UK No Problem.. Paid I would say www.inksoft.com I have seen a few solutions but I would say InkSoft is the most progressive at this time.


----------



## Commissioner

Hello,
I joined this site as I'd just like to say thank you to AdvancedArtist for all his hard work.

Ive been looking into building an online designer but unfortunately it seems a little beyond me at the moment.

The fact that AdvancedArtist is willing to do this is absolutely great and I look forward to seeing the final product.

Thanks again.


----------



## dugganroy

hi,
where can i download this free open source software from advanced artist. 

cant find the link????????

HELP PLEASE

Thanks


----------



## BroJames

it isn't available yet


----------



## dnastaff

Hi all justing looking into design tool for our site And 
Was wanting to know when it's going to be. Ready ????
Cheers Danny


----------



## AdvancedArtist

dnastaff said:


> Hi all justing looking into design tool for our site And
> Was wanting to know when it's going to be. Ready ????
> Cheers Danny


We are getting really close there will be a video update and some other information coming out within the next week...


----------



## blackcrest

AdvancedArtist said:


> We are getting really close there will be a video update and some other information coming out within the next week...


 
WooooooO!!!! That is good news indeed


----------



## dnastaff

Amazin thanks for instant response !!
Can't wait !!!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

dnastaff said:


> Amazin thanks for instant response !!
> Can't wait !!!


One thing that is critical in this project.. while most people will look at it and say.. Oh cool free open source! NO that is really not the critical factor. The critical factor is community work and a community mentality. 

The masses of small to medium sized shops working together to create the industry standard and compete against the WalMart style players that want to put you the local guy out of business with fancy websites and products you as a small or medium sized shop could never develop or manage.

The question is can thousands of shops put aside the competive issues and work together to create the solutions and products that will keep the WalMart monsters at bay?

After looking at how we all work together and share in these forums.. I would say yes! And that is our (not my) community goal with this sytem.

Open source, open community, open success!


----------



## InkedApparel

cant wait for the release...looking forward to creating together and workiing together......

Inked


----------



## schoonover77

can't wait


----------



## BroJames

looking forward to an exciting week ahead


----------



## Cali514

AdvancedArtist said:


> The question is can thousands of shops put aside the competive issues and work together to create the solutions and products that will keep the WalMart monsters at bay?
> 
> After looking at how we all work together and share in these forums.. I would say yes! And that is our (not my) community goal with this sytem.


Great point Tom, I may not want to help my local competitor, but helping and networking with someone a thousand miles away is constructive and less worrisome.


----------



## RobertG

AdvancedArtist said:


> The question is can thousands of shops put aside the competive issues and work together to create the solutions and products that will keep the WalMart monsters at bay?
> 
> After looking at how we all work together and share in these forums.. I would say yes! And that is our (not my) community goal with this sytem.
> 
> Open source, open community, open success!


Yes, I noticed that too, its a lovely forum here with lovely people.
And while its a matter of abundence; there is actually no reason to have it different.

Good luck with this project, I am looking forward to use it.

Regards, Robert


----------



## Riderz Ready

I look forward to seeing the video. On-line design tools are very difficult to develop do the fact that each method of production is so different from the other. Silk screeners, DTG, sublimators, embroidery all have unique needs and when one solution tries to incorporate all the different needs from various production methods they become very average for all instead of really good for one. I am in hopes with the open source that talented people can take the base product and make the tool specific to the method production one uses. That to me would be the true benefit.


----------



## Tabascoman

Are there any screen shots posted of the online tool?? I've read through this post and looked at *Advanced Artist's *sites but have not had any luck locating any screen shots. This project seems very interesting and could be a win-win for everyone.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Tabascoman said:


> Are there any screen shots posted of the online tool?? I've read through this post and looked at *Advanced Artist's *sites but have not had any luck locating any screen shots. This project seems very interesting and could be a win-win for everyone.


I have kept the system low profile it has not even gone out to my newsletter or clients this thread and the site www.opentshirts.org and a small vid on youtube are the only places with any info about the system.

There is short video here...
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh_jwllCfPs[/media]

But the system has evolved way beyond that video and we will have new video update within a week.


----------



## Tabascoman

Online software looks very promising! Your Panacea - July 2010 Template Demo website has a nice, clean look too. Congratulations on the work so far.


----------



## Tabascoman

and thank you for posting. man, not sure how that URL got so messed up.


----------



## JeridHill

Cali514 said:


> Great point Tom, I may not want to help my local competitor, but helping and networking with someone a thousand miles away is constructive and less worrisome.


Honestly, when I started screen printing, I contacted local customers. I offered contract work to them and over the years had built up good relations with them. The last "competitor" I had worked with gave me over $4,000 in printing work only, no shirts, in a one and half month period. I'd say that was a good thing, and I didn't worry about competition. We get too caught up in trade secrets and trying to hold the advantage that we lose sight of the bigger picture. If you help others, it will always come back to you.

Tom figured this out with his products and I applaud him for it.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Later this week or early next week at the latest we will have a new video preview and progress report. 

What I see so far is excellent and I believe will prove to be the industry standard online over time. There are some things we have done that are not in other systems. Little things, but yet it is always the little things that make big differance in the long run.


----------



## ClarkeStone

My enemies enemy is my friend. Personally although I clearly see strong competition in my local market, the congloms themselves are the most difficult to get an edge on. 

I can't wait to see what the community does with the software, and I am rather excited to see what input I can have in making this the industry standard



Cali514 said:


> Great point Tom, I may not want to help my local competitor, but helping and networking with someone a thousand miles away is constructive and less worrisome.



EDIT - I know it says be nice, because it's my first post, but please ignore that bit


----------



## Riderz Ready

AdvancedArtist said:


> Later this week or early next week at the latest we will have a new video preview and progress report.
> 
> What I see so far is excellent and I believe will prove to be the industry standard online over time. There are some things we have done that are not in other systems. Little things, but yet it is always the little things that make big differance in the long run.


 
I look forward to this as we have spent a good chunk of money and resources implmenting most of the major players over the years including OSS, RSK, Pikiware (now DecoNet) and now using Inksoft. The absolute number key to on-line designers that most miss is that it must be dead simple for the end user. What will make a difference to us is finding someone to strip down a system so it has the basics needed by a dye sub shop. All the feature/functions required for embroidery, TDG, screen printing, etc just muddy the system down to the point of the system being good for everyone to use but not excellent to any specific market.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Riderz Ready said:


> I look forward to this as we have spent a good chunk of money and resources implmenting most of the major players over the years including OSS, RSK, Pikiware (now DecoNet) and now using Inksoft. The absolute number key to on-line designers that most miss is that it must be dead simple for the end user. What will make a difference to us is finding someone to strip down a system so it has the basics needed by a dye sub shop. All the feature/functions required for embroidery, TDG, screen printing, etc just muddy the system down to the point of the system being good for everyone to use but not excellent to any specific market.


I agree along with niche market product and theme set ups.. All of which should or atleast hopefully will spin off of the orginal open source foundation into what can only be limited by the community development efforts and creativity.

We set up the foundation so that it can be taken in any directions from printing types to products.. not only limited to basic t-shirt but anything you can imagine as a product to imprint.


----------



## Riderz Ready

AdvancedArtist said:


> I agree along with niche market product and theme set ups.. All of which should or atleast hopefully will spin off of the orginal open source foundation into what can only be limited by the community development efforts and creativity.
> 
> We set up the foundation so that it can be taken in any directions from printing types to products.. not only limited to basic t-shirt but anything you can imagine as a product to imprint.


Can you shed some light for those of us not experienced in open source software. Are there developers that are "approved/recommended" to help spin off the foundation for a specific use or ???

I worked for a Fortune 100 in sales/marketing for a niche market software application and know first hand how a custom software project can be a never ending black hole.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Riderz Ready said:


> Can you shed some light for those of us not experienced in open source software. Are there developers that are "approved/recommended" to help spin off the foundation for a specific use or ???
> 
> I worked for a Fortune 100 in sales/marketing for a niche market software application and know first hand how a custom software project can be a never ending black hole.


The best way to look at where we hope we are going it to look at Joomla, Word Press, Drupal etc. Most of the rating and management of providers will go thru community recamendations etc...

Coming off of this open base customization really should not prove to be any serious development projects... atleast in general. 

Additinal functionality should come thru 3rd party developers and service providers. We will of course have customization services available thru our staff as well.


----------



## kentpyper

Sorry up front, but, where can I view this software. All of you are talking about how great it is but, I cant find the preview or any info.
Thanks,
Kent


----------



## ClarkeStone

kentpyper said:


> Sorry up front, but, where can I view this software. All of you are talking about how great it is but, I cant find the preview or any info.
> Thanks,
> Kent


It's on the previous page mate

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BroJames

is the opentshirt site working?


----------



## ClarkeStone

BroJames said:


> is the opentshirt site working?


I managed to browse to the site itself, but failed to connect to the forums through the browser. My data connection may have been at fault for the failure


----------



## 135367

Thanks for sharing. I've tried to read through all your responses, will this work with DTG? and if so, will the colors transfer to the printer easily. I'm not a graphics designer and this would help a whole lot, since I can have my clients design their own. I'm interested if it works with DTG. Let me know the details when you're ready.

Thanks.


----------



## Riderz Ready

AdvancedArtist said:


> The best way to look at where we hope we are going it to look at Joomla, Word Press, Drupal etc. Most of the rating and management of providers will go thru community recamendations etc...
> 
> Coming off of this open base customization really should not prove to be any serious development projects... atleast in general.
> 
> Additinal functionality should come thru 3rd party developers and service providers. We will of course have customization services available thru our staff as well.


Generally speaking - when it coms to open source who owns the code when you have a "plug in" or have the system adapted for a specific use/market? Is it the developer or the person paying for the work?


----------



## Riderz Ready

Is the new video of the system released?


----------



## hymusprint

Is this the only free/open source online shirt designer? 

ive been searching for an online appareal designer that isnt going to cost me thousands and ive had no luck up until reading this thread, 

i am also looking for an online lettering/cut vinyl designer and an online banner designer, does anybody know of any that are free or at a very fair price? 

I respect Tom so much for his efforts, i hope he accepts donations. 

As good and well coded as the other expensive online appareal designers are, the open source applications tend to grow a much bigger and more helpful community, so this is definitely something worth keeping an eye on.

Has a release date been mentioned for this online designer by tom?


----------



## 135367

For online free vinyl designer, sign up with Sthals and it has a program that will suit your needs.


----------



## RAV7

looks great. can't wait to try it. thanks.


----------



## BroJames

hymusprint said:


> Is this the only free/open source online shirt designer?
> 
> ive been searching for an online appareal designer that isnt going to cost me thousands and ive had no luck up until reading this thread,
> 
> i am also looking for an online lettering/cut vinyl designer and an online banner designer, does anybody know of any that are free or at a very fair price?
> 
> I respect Tom so much for his efforts, i hope he accepts donations.
> 
> As good and well coded as the other expensive online appareal designers are, the open source applications tend to grow a much bigger and more helpful community, so this is definitely something worth keeping an eye on.
> 
> Has a release date been mentioned for this online designer by tom?


Most open source projects are supported partially by donations. I don't know if tom accepts donations but I think it is a very nice gesture on your part. 

No specific date has been mentioned but he did mention something like anytime soon (from today).


----------



## gabij

smartwear said:


> For online free vinyl designer, sign up with Sthals and it has a program that will suit your needs.


As far as i can see on the web of Sthals it is only for the designer self. What we want is that the customer directly in the online store his own designs can upload and order an item with the design on it.


----------



## hymusprint

gabij said:


> As far as i can see on the web of Sthals it is only for the designer self. What we want is that the customer directly in the online store his own designs can upload and order an item with the design on it.


Ditto,

Something that can be embedded into a website with a nice user interface so that the customer can design text or color vector images to a specific size (either on a substrate or as cut vinyl), after complete the customer is then prompted with a payment option.

Bascially the same a t-shirt designer but for cut vinyl or signs.

 Sthals is a good website thought i will admit.


----------



## iT

Interested to see this. Any update on the progress?


----------



## Riderz Ready

iT said:


> Interested to see this. Any update on the progress?


Unfortunately looks like not - One thing you learn in software development is not to promise release dates, demo's, videos, etc unless you have them done as continued missed dates and unfilled promises reflects directly on the product and the forces behind it.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Riderz Ready said:


> Unfortunately looks like not - One thing you learn in software development is not to promise release dates, demo's, videos, etc unless you have them done as continued missed dates and unfilled promises reflects directly on the product and the forces behind it.


Actually beta is being uploaded and set up right now one room away from me ...  

I should have posted something early but I have been very busy with customer support and some other things related to work. I decided not to do another video since the beta was going online.

Also let me stress one word.. *Beta.. *Following that open testing will start... Then release of the code. 

Also the system is pretty basic in ths release but that is some what on purpose sort of like a foundation off of which the project can go in different directions based products, printing methods etc.


----------



## ClarkeStone

Looking forward to seeing it and clicky clicky myself


----------



## AdvancedArtist

OK here is a link to the beta.. that is beta.. and the large round circle is just a loader the guys set up until we get the loader animation in place.

*PLEASE NOTE! *

1. Please *DO NOT* start listing bugs and feature questions yet we do not have everything uploaded and we are not ready for that yet. We need to get everything set up on sourceforge and opentshirts.org before we can start that.

2. It is best to look at the system in Firefox we have not finished cross browser compatibility testing and fixing.

3. We also do not have all the features and functions uploaded and functional as of yet.

4. The beta does not have the final skin or look and feel of the sytem yet.

5 . I am going to post this link here and on opentshirts.org site for now. Please do post or spread the link around the internet yet I want to keep this low key until we are ready to for any significant traffic.

Please be gentle it is an incomplete beta system at the moment. Let us finish getting everything in order and online and then we will get rolling.

http://opentshirts.org/beta/


I have dreamed about this little baby for years.. It's not quite fully birthed but we are really close. 

More info an updates coming soon.


----------



## zanone

tried firefox&safari but none of them worked.

clicking on any of the icons will only open an empty window saying "null..."


----------



## AdvancedArtist

zanone said:


> tried firefox&safari but none of them worked.
> 
> clicking on any of the icons will only open an empty window saying "null..."


try with a direct url http://opentshirts.org/beta/

no www in the URL... that is


----------



## ClarkeStone

AdvancedArtist said:


> try with a direct url http://opentshirts.org/beta/
> 
> no www in the URL... that is


Was due to go to bed, 23:45 here. Now I'm compelled to stay up and play


----------



## InkedApparel

very cool...looks good so far!

Inked


----------



## Commissioner

Looks excellent so far, I'll be playing with it a lot more tomorrow.

Thanks again!


----------



## Cali514

AdvancedArtist said:


> http://opentshirts.org/beta/
> .


Awesome Tom,

I love the look. I'm so glad you decided to use the whole page. I'm getting so excited. I can only imagine how it must feel to see your baby come to life.


----------



## Cali514

I just found the TEXT spacing tool. Extremely user-friendly feature.


----------



## Rusty44

Impressed already ... Thanks


----------



## rcmsellers

Very nice and very easy to use. Great tool.


----------



## BroJames

Nice. But kinda slow to load on my computer. And can't seem to add text.


----------



## consultantnomo

Looks great so far. Also, if any of you want to drive a "developer/artist/someone doing something with pride" absolutely insane, by all means, list bugs and criticisms after they expressly ask you not to because they've said it is by no means a finished product.

_"1. Please DO NOT start listing bugs and feature questions yet we do not have everything uploaded and we are not ready for that yet." _


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Here is a quick video preview... Just to explain functionality.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQZuS6PtO-s[/media]


----------



## southlandgraphic

AdvancedArtist said:


> Here is a quick video preview... Just to explain functionality.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQZuS6PtO-s[/media]


Wow! I love the idea to make clipart default to 1 color! Worked for Bluecotton! .... keep it simple stupid is a great motto... Love it..can't wait to see more!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Simplicity really is the bottom line in a few ways..
1. So people that know nothing about graphcs can design with the system.
2. So programmers can customize the system. If it is a massive complex system programmers will have a much larger learning curve in order to be able to work with and develop for the solution.


----------



## ClarkeStone

consultantnomo said:


> Looks great so far. Also, if any of you want to drive a "developer/artist/someone doing something with pride" absolutely insane, by all means, list bugs and criticisms after they expressly ask you not to because they've said it is by no means a finished product.
> 
> _"1. Please DO NOT start listing bugs and feature questions yet we do not have everything uploaded and we are not ready for that yet." _


+1 consultantnomo


----------



## DannyB

I love Advance Artist. I've learned so much! Can't wait to work on this product and give back to the community!


----------



## dnastaff

This is very exciting 
And very very clever !!
Nice to see other people with great experience and very good 
Tech knowledge helping others without 
It's like waiting for Christmas 
Please When will it be ready for us to use this on our website
Thankyou in advanced 
Danny 
Web sites


----------



## bjdbjd

DannyB said:


> I love Advance Artist. I've learned so much! Can't wait to work on this product and give back to the community!


 I love Advance Artist too !!!


----------



## MO70

AdvancedArtist said:


> Simplicity really is the bottom line in a few ways..
> 1. So people that know nothing about graphcs can design with the system.
> 2. So programmers can customize the system. If it is a massive complex system programmers will have a much larger learning curve in order to be able to work with and develop for the solution.


I just watched the videos and this is great. I currently use developers that can help with the implementation on to my website with the open source format once fully released. I am currently using deco now and its not user friendly so not many sales. Seems like the user gets frustrated and leaves. 
Great Job
MO


----------



## blackcrest

Hello Tom! Great work!! I just have one question...

Is the shirt designer will be strictly in flash or maybe it can be something else (java, html5 although I'm not sure if this is possible)

Once again great work, I have been playing with it for a bit


----------



## AdvancedArtist

blackcrest said:


> Hello Tom! Great work!! I just have one question...
> 
> Is the shirt designer will be strictly in flash or maybe it can be something else (java, html5 although I'm not sure if this is possible)
> 
> Once again great work, I have been playing with it for a bit


Its all developed with Flex, Flash, PHP and MySQL along with other little ods and ends..


----------



## MiEmb

Great work. Can't wait to implement. THANK you!


----------



## Don Recapo

I can't wait to try it. I'm going to check the site out. It reminds me of the Nike ID site. I didn't know that the method was open source. Guess I'll crawl out from under the rock more often. Lol


----------



## Abij

amazing! Just playing now but it looks great!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

We have updated the text with arching and enveloping effects... Getting much closer. We will soon up bug reporting and feed back. Inch by inch one day at a time.


----------



## lanoph

Hi,

can´t wait to see it full functional. How do you paln to bring out the designed products? PDF, EPS. CDR?
Do you also plan that the customers can upload there own pictures or cliparts? is there than a image-size maximum?
I plan to print also really big stuff.

How can I integrate it into joomla? into the virtumart?

Is it also possible to integrate the own fonts?

Thanks for a answer, when it goes online for downloading.


----------



## SickPuppy

What kind of shopping cart support will it have


----------



## ClarkeStone

_"1. Please DO NOT start listing bugs and feature questions yet we do not have everything uploaded and we are not ready for that yet." _[/QUOTE]


----------



## Riderz Ready

SickPuppy said:


> What kind of shopping cart support will it have


Very valid question that has little to do with a bug or a feature. An on-line t-shirt design solution has many parts in which a shopping cart is a key piece.


----------



## Boatguy1979

Tom this is looking great. Like the feel and ease of use. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Tabascoman

Agreed - looking great! I really like the line weight feature. Excited to see more.


----------



## rcmsellers

It is coming out great. Can't wait for it to be finished.


----------



## Rodney

Quick question Tom. Is this for DTG printing, or will it be for screen printing as well so it'll take into account the number of colors in the design?

I haven't seen a good tool for screen printers like this yet that takes ink colors into account.


----------



## trytobecool

I'm wanted to test this software..give me a chance


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Rodney said:


> Quick question Tom. Is this for DTG printing, or will it be for screen printing as well so it'll take into account the number of colors in the design?
> 
> I haven't seen a good tool for screen printers like this yet that takes ink colors into account.


Hi Rodney,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.. Actually if you look at the latest beta you will see colors in the design so we are traking that and setting up for screen printing pricing.. Actually within a short time after launch there should be pricing modules for all the applications DTG, Sublimation, Screen Printing. 

The code has been developed so that modules and extentions can be developed on an as needed basis.

Took a long time but I am happy with the results all we have to left to do is dress up the interface and do the pricing module... the pricing module will be perhaps the most difficult part because of all the variable involved but we will get it done very soon.

www.opentshirts.org/beta


----------



## MO70

AdvancedArtist said:


> Hi Rodney,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.. Actually if you look at the latest beta you will see colors in the design so we are traking that and setting up for screen printing pricing.. Actually within a short time after launch there should be pricing modules for all the applications DTG, Sublimation, Screen Printing.
> 
> The code has been developed so that modules and extensions can be developed on an as needed basis.
> 
> Took a long time but I am happy with the results all we have to left to do is dress up the interface and do the pricing module... the pricing module will be perhaps the most difficult part because of all the variable involved but we will get it done very soon.
> 
> www.opentshirts.org/beta


That is nice. I now see a box that pops up displaying the amount of colors on the image. Looking forward to the full release of all the modules. 
mo


----------



## trytobecool

AdvancedArtist said:


> we will get it done very soon.


I think for DTG, you're almost ready.(adding cart button & showing price). waiting for some output. already joint forum, not much activity though.


----------



## freebird1963

Looks really good and seems to run fast too.
I couldn't find it in the thread or on the site but what will the hoster requirements be for the program ? Mysql/php etc ?

Thanks
mark


----------



## Cali514

Hey Tom,
I noticed the Spanish translation. I am in Montreal a bilingual city in Quebec Canada. I am offering my services to translate into French. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## vic123

Tom, does it support feature so the user can upload their own pictures from their computers?


----------



## lanoph

Hello Tom,
it´s really great. I can´t wait trying this on my page and working with it. 
I have one more question / idea.
I want to used the designer not only for T-Shirts, I also want to use it for all kind of products. Like shirts, pullover, but also lanyards, lighters and also for cups.
Is it possibel for the customers to upload a picture and here is the question: 
is there a way so the customers can choose (example at a cup) to use the picture only on one side, or to chose something like: "wrap around the cup": So this means the picture goues around the cup from one side of the handle to the other side.
And can than the software show the result on all sides? 
You can used the "Wrap Around" function than also for printable boxes and everything else.

But thanks for all, what you have done till now and I can´t wait to get the sorcecode.

Thanks.

Lanoph


----------



## AdvancedArtist

*Re: Here we go with Pricing*

Time to start perhaps the most difficult aspect of the project.. pricing!

If you have an excell sheet with working pricing formulas related to you industry and would be will to share..  please do and email to me at artist at advancedartist dot com....

We would like to review some different approaches before we start this so the more the better.

Project completetion will follow pricing... and then we can get started.


----------



## SickPuppy

*Re: Here we go with Pricing*



AdvancedArtist said:


> Time to start perhaps the most difficult aspect of the project.. pricing!
> 
> If you have an excell sheet with working pricing formulas related to you industry and would be will to share..  please do and email to me at artist at advancedartist dot com....
> 
> We would like to review some different approaches before we start this so the more the better.
> 
> Project completetion will follow pricing... and then we can get started.


You should be able to incorporate pricing with a shopping cart plug-in.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

*Re: Here we go with Pricing*



SickPuppy said:


> You should be able to incorporate pricing with a shopping cart plug-in.


Yes but we have to deal with some pretty complicated senarios for screen printing.. Color of Garment, Size of Garment, White Base or no White base, how many colors, how many locations and how many units are printed all of which effect the pricing of order as you can see we have allot of variables to deal with in the pricing...


----------



## Ludasmith

This looks awesome!


----------



## trytobecool

may be keep some paid plugins like wp-ecommerce have. very useless free plugin & option of increasing functionality.
WP e-Commerce Premium Upgrades - GetShopped.org


----------



## TeeBug

Sorry for bumping this, but does anyone know if opentshirts.org will _ever _release??? Their forums on the website dont give much insight... really waiting on this to come through but this is getting to be borderline frustrating...

*EDIT*


AdvancedArtist said:


> Time to start perhaps the most difficult aspect of the project.. pricing!
> 
> If you have an excell sheet with working pricing formulas related to you industry and would be will to share..  please do and email to me at artist at advancedartist dot com....
> 
> We would like to review some different approaches before we start this so the more the better.
> 
> Project completetion will follow pricing... and then we can get started.


Okay, somehow I missed this one. Is it safe to say that because this part is so difficult that it will take longer than the rest?

My apologies, I've always been terrible at waiting for something awesome...


----------



## JeridHill

TeeBug said:


> Okay, somehow I missed this one. Is it safe to say that because this part is so difficult that it will take longer than the rest?


Did you send him your pricing? I know I've sent out free samples of certain things to people with promises that I would get feedback on the product. It never happened. The problem is, everyone is ready, willing and anticipating the free aspect, but many people aren't willing to take a few minutes to put together the feedback necessary to further along whatever is being done.....


----------



## spankthafunk

Great work! Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## trytobecool

spankthafunk said:


> Great work! Can't wait to try it out!


same here...


----------



## TeeBug

JeridHill said:


> Did you send him your pricing? I know I've sent out free samples of certain things to people with promises that I would get feedback on the product. It never happened. The problem is, everyone is ready, willing and anticipating the free aspect, but many people aren't willing to take a few minutes to put together the feedback necessary to further along whatever is being done.....


Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't it be of greater value to let people set the prices themselves instead of making this feature embedded? Perhaps I am misunderstanding the last step here, but I think there is greater value to letting vendors choose their own rates than making them pre-set.


----------



## trytobecool

TeeBug said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't it be of greater value to let people set the prices themselves instead of making this feature embedded? Perhaps I am misunderstanding the last step here, but I think there is greater value to letting vendors choose their own rates than making them pre-set.


He is not setting rates(for you or anyone)...he asked for help only to get idea of how the pricing works for different types(screen printing/dtg etc) of business.


----------



## CreativeInk

was just wondering if anyone else had done the upgrade to premium? I did the free one first to check it out and it seems great. I purchased the premium but i can't seem to get it to recognize that i upgraded. I've logged out and what not after watching the vid. Just wondering if i'm doing something wrong (always is user error on my part giggle) Thanks a ton!
o would it make a difference if i paid for it with a different paypal account? Give from my mom hehe
Cilya

Can't wait to use it


----------



## alstephen

I love to try this - we do DTG, not sure how well this would work for us. Sounds like this is more for screen printers than DTG.

Let me know how I can get more info. By the way Tom, looks great!

-Alan


----------



## dnastaff

Hi Tom
I would like to Thank you and all who have help in trying to make 
This possible . I do believe this is going to be amazing !
I know the question on everyone list is .... 
When roughly will this be ready For download?
please the not knowing is killing me lol lol 
We have followed this thread from the start and can not wait
To see and use the end product. (amazing so far !! )
Thank you again with loads of RESPECT....
Danny


----------



## TeeBug

dnastaff said:


> Hi Tom
> I would like to Thank you and all who have help in trying to make
> This possible . I do believe this is going to be amazing !
> I know the question on everyone list is ....
> When roughly will this be ready For download?
> please the not knowing is killing me lol lol
> We have followed this thread from the start and can not wait
> To see and use the end product. (amazing so far !! )
> Thank you again with loads of RESPECT....
> Danny


would like to know this as well.


----------



## trytobecool

tell you all the truth, I kept waiting from so long & starting to giving up due to no update/activity on http://opentshirts.org/forum  ...if its almost ready, it needs to get out soon. 

btw, I'm ready to pay if he can't get this out as open source but i'm waiting for this solution day & night. last time we talked it was coming out in 2 week.(7-8 weeks back). that said I love this software, only reason i have waited yet.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Next week we will release the beta for public testing.. in other words you will be able to download and install the system on your server for testing purposes...


----------



## rcmsellers

Will this function work with godaddy shopping cart or does it have to be used on a website.


----------



## amanbedi

Very interested in this. Can you tell if the source code for the flash will be provided so it could be customized.
Also when can we download the beta install and code to try it out.
thanks a lot for your work.


----------



## TeeBug

AdvancedArtist said:


> Next week we will release the beta for public testing.. in other words you will be able to download and install the system on your server for testing purposes...


And then after beta test it has to be closed down and updated with feedback?

In other words, how long will this be in beta?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

OK I have to back to peddle the legal guy I am working with absolutely convinced me NOT to set this up for download until he gets all the licensing things workedout .. Especially relating to Terms of Use and some other things.

Yes we are free open source for sure but I want to be sure some things are protected as with any project of this nature...

You can see the we are very close in the beta..
www.opentshirts.org/beta and that the pricing is almost complete. We only a few days of work left at this point.


----------



## epichouse

the beta seems really awesome guys! keep up the good work people..  looking forward to the release of it!


----------



## lanoph

Hello,
It´s awsome. every time a look at the beata it´s getting better an better.
can´t really wait to get the files to arange and test it by myselfe.

Thanks for all.


----------



## Sunro

As a long-time IT professional (and also a partner in a DTG printing business) I have been using various types of open-source software for almost 20 years.

So that some apparently-ungrateful commenters can get a better appreciation of what Tom is doing, please understand that a lot of the work is done in spare time taken from the job that pays the bills. Lots of open-source software is written late at night and on weekends, and not because he/she is being paid for it. I'm speaking from experience. Writing good software is *hard work*.

Projects like this are often written for a couple of reasons ... the sheer joy of doing something cool, and a desire to share something useful. If a paid-for "pro" version also arises from the project so much the better ... the author might stand a chance of getting at least some return for all the hard work, while still giving away a basic version. That is how some companies get started (RedHat Linux is a classic example).

So I would encourage those of you who are becoming impatient to sit back, chill, and realize that you're eventually going to get good value from something that won't cost you a penny. Give software developers time to get it right, and please provide feedback (positive or negative, but always constructive) when you're testing the product ... it's all helpful.

I for one can hardly wait to see to see Tom's software integrated with something like Joomla and VirtueMart on-line marketing tools. Good stuff!


----------



## apna

Tom,

I tip my hat off to you, amazing piece of work, i have used various flash online t-shirt designers out there, and this takes the prize hands down! the layout, the simplicity, amazing and best all your personal commitment to opensource and this particular project, 

I have to write to extend my personal gratitude for the time you have taken to develop this for free ( i will be donating a sum to you) once completed and i can play around with. I do DTG and this piece of kit will be the business, shame flash will soon be on the way out, would love to see this in HTML5, Canvas Javascipt sometime in its next life perhaps?

Love it amazin simplicity layout, my personal thanks to you for great piece of work, i see that it is in beta already.do you have rough timeframe for remaining bits to do and final expected release date and access to the fla and php scripts.

Thank you


----------



## soledad84eg

when it will be released ?


----------



## freebird1963

soledad84eg said:


> when it will be released ?


it will be released when its done and ready to be released. There are many more out there that you can purchase today if your in a hurry that are ready. You can find a list somewhere here on the forums.


----------



## UKDaveT

I would just say LOL but need 10 characters


----------



## apna

it is gone quite.....everything ok


----------



## AdvancedArtist

apna said:


> it is gone quite.....everything ok


Check out the updates to the beta.. Just did a big update friday... www.opentshirts.org/beta 

We have been quiet on purpose but very soon we will be ready.


----------



## TeeBug

Looks less clunky than before (i.e. less distractions) and runs pretty smooth. Well done. Droolin' for this!


----------



## luv2bling

Looks great...How long do you think? Excited about adding that to my corel draw with advanced tshirts..


----------



## alezozov

It is amazing. Whould be there ability to upload users image?

And when it would be downloadable ?


----------



## freebird1963

alezozov said:


> It is amazing. Whould be there ability to upload users image?
> 
> And when it would be downloadable ?


He said very soon.


----------



## goodwear

Just wondering about the status of this product as the dates seem to be 10 months ago?


----------



## luv2bling

I know he said very soon...I was just testing you...lol


----------



## apna

xmas comes but once a year, the more time Tom takes to finish the better it gets!

let the man finish it and get it ready for release when he thinks it's the best it's gna be, I know it's a hard wait.. i for one am happily waiting, because i know we are going to get a great piece kit ..fit for purpose.


----------



## Ruimpress

I just can wait


----------



## AdvancedArtist

OK here is the info you have been all been waiting for. We will launch Verson 1.0 of the System on January 1, 2012.  

Also I would like clarify something's relating to the system and work we are doing.

We are making the web based software and system as a free open source system. The art that you see in the beta at this time is from our clipart library... out art will not be available as free open source. We will sell our art and design content for the system at a reasonable price point.

If we were to do it all as free and open it would well over 400K in development costs and we currently fund our business thru the sales of art and other design products. 

I am doing opentshirts as open source because I personally would NOT use any system for my website unless it was open source. I do not want to sell and offer any products to solutions to my friends and clients in the industry unless it was something that I would use. And so on January 1, 2012 the industry will have a functional FREE OPEN SOURCE web based marketing and t-shirt design system.

Thank you all for your patients and support during this year or more development work.


----------



## apna

Tom, great, thanks look forward to getting my hands on the code another month to wait, no problem, can i contain my excitement until then, thats another thing, appreciate all your efforts, this will fit well with opencart, another opensource shopping cart/store.

Thanks


----------



## freebird1963

AdvancedArtist said:


> Thank you all for your patients and support during this year or more development work.




Tom no *THANK YOU* for all your doing and have done !. THere are alot of posts on this forum about how your power training vids and posts and products have helped many of us. Your name should be in the Hall of Fame of Apparel Design and Decorating, (if there is one ).

Thanks
Mark


----------



## lollo2084

Hi,
I'm from Italy, I'm following this project with great interest.
I've noticed that in beta version there are two languages available at the moment (english, spanish).
Would be possible to add new languages? (for example italian, french, german...)

Thanks


----------



## freebird1963

since its opensource you could offer to translate it for Tom. He might not have a italian speaking programmer.


----------



## TeeBug

Tom... you are Legend.


----------



## lollo2084

freebird1963 said:


> since its opensource you could offer to translate it for Tom. He might not have a italian speaking programmer.


How can I help him?
Where can I find the file with original language to translate?
Sorry for the newbie questions, unfortunately I don't have much knowledge in programming.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

A little update... We are really close on the software. As in my last post we are working on the licensing of the system. Yes we will be free and have the code open source but we also want to make the system and our work/company is protected corretly. Which, with all the legal mumbo is very complicated, time consuming and honestly a bit confusing. 

I had no idea what was involved on this end... I am hoping the lawyers can get everything in order on time but the holidays I am not sure..


----------



## freebird1963

lollo2084 said:


> How can I help him?
> Where can I find the file with original language to translate?
> Sorry for the newbie questions, unfortunately I don't have much knowledge in programming.


You can PM him. See post below yours.


----------



## apna

hello tom,

can we still expect to have this released for 01/01/2012
if not do you have a rough date when the legals will be tied, holiday period is upon us, just need to plan the new year ahead.

Thanks


----------



## suthernkumfert

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!i dont kow how else to say it so i will just say AWESOME!


----------



## petergun1

Your training DVDs have helped me grow my business, and this Web design tool will allow me to further expand my businesses, and better serve my customers. Thank You!!!


----------



## Steevnc

So looking forward to this! Keep up the great work!


----------



## jemmyell

Hi,

While you all are waiting the CorelDRAW users that have X3 to X5 can download Tom's FREE Design Base plugin. Have a look:

Design Base Automation Plug-In for CorelDRAW

-James


----------



## rcmsellers

Tom, this is a great product and I will surely be paying for the whole thing. I believe this is better than what DAS offers with there Smart Designer product.


----------



## rcmsellers

Tom, how can I get a hold of you. I am getting an error after installing the app and trying to start it in coreldraw x5.


----------



## scg

Are you trying to run it from the macro menu?
Should be under advanced tools along the top(beside the help button)


----------



## rcmsellers

I am trying to run it from advanced tools and I get the error.


----------



## gorilladiver

will this online t-shirt designer be compatible with ecommerce sites like Magento?


----------



## JeridHill

gorilladiver said:


> will this online t-shirt designer be compatible with ecommerce sites like Magento?


This one is for Joomla. My guess is, Magento would require a complete rewrite of code, but I don't know. I've used both Magento and Joomla and prefer the latter...


----------



## apna

i use opencart will it work on this without too much rewrite?


----------



## jemmyell

Virtuemart is generally considered the best fit for Joomla in open source shopping carts.

If you look at the Joto paper website you will be looking at a Joomla website with a Virtuemart shopping cart.

-James


----------



## AdvancedArtist

gorilladiver said:


> will this online t-shirt designer be compatible with ecommerce sites like Magento?


It will be compatable with any website because it has its own shopping cart.. or you could tie it into and other shopping cart with a little coding.

We did this as an opensouce project so it has a frame that is modular and developed for ease of modification and additional functionality such as tieing it into other shopping carts.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Status update... We are basically ready to launch we missed our date of the first due to legal issues. Basically we work on a trade or barter network and tried to use trade lawyers to save the massive pile of cash getting the system copyrighted and set up for licensing. Well they kept dragging it along so I hired another law firm and we are in the process of getting this done.

I had no idea the legalities involved even in open source we have to copy right and do a little checking to make sure we sure every thing is in order. Open Source has unique requiremens legally that I was completely unaware of.

And all I can say is... Ouch and WoW $$$$$ Shock and Awe! There went my new laptop budget for this year.


----------



## CreativeInk

Id like to say Thanks. It seems you are always doing so much to help. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## freebird1963

Anytime lawyers are involved its $$$ in the butt time.




AdvancedArtist said:


> Status update... We are basically ready to launch we missed our date of the first due to legal issues. Basically we work on a trade or barter network and tried to use trade lawyers to save the massive pile of cash getting the system copyrighted and set up for licensing. Well they kept dragging it along so I hired another law firm and we are in the process of getting this done.
> 
> I had no idea the legalities involved even in open source we have to copy right and do a little checking to make sure we sure every thing is in order. Open Source has unique requiremens legally that I was completely unaware of.
> 
> And all I can say is... Ouch and WoW $$$$$ Shock and Awe! There went my new laptop budget for this year.


----------



## drdeath19134

Just a thought. To offset your legal cost you are releasing free. But if you offer it at say 100$ beta tester. After 50 users it paying for the layers. Or only sell it with the graphic pa lager 199.00 sells tons of graphic packages and it's still free. Just my 2 cents. Since companies want to rent it at hi cost 1500 plus monthly cost. Any printer would bulldoze your doors down for it. Like I said just my 2 cents.


----------



## apna

tom 

keep it free, open source principles but never fear, ...i know your costs will be covered in time, you may have dished out some dollars to get this over to the legel eagles..... dood i will make a paypal contribution to you and so will others, you will deserve it, can't wait to get my hands on this, soon please ,,please


----------



## AdvancedArtist

drdeath19134 said:


> Just a thought. To offset your legal cost you are releasing free. But if you offer it at say 100$ beta tester. After 50 users it paying for the layers. Or only sell it with the graphic pa lager 199.00 sells tons of graphic packages and it's still free. Just my 2 cents. Since companies want to rent it at hi cost 1500 plus monthly cost. Any printer would bulldoze your doors down for it. Like I said just my 2 cents.


We plans to have art packs for the system infact there is a package currently with 2500 clipart and several hundred design ideas etc set up the system. 
We have started working on the ability to set up themed stores while waiting on the lawyers so one shop could set up a general design site on his site and then turn around and set up custom sites for local schools etc... 

Wildcats site for the WildCart high school etc. Because I see the big companies setting up custom systems for the schools nation wide.. If they get a large portion of the schools the local guys will take a hit. I already have seen these systems online.

We need a design contest module so local shops can set up for a school and then have design contests for the students... Winning student get 10 free shirts or something like that... I think that would be an excellent way to get inside the schools you do not have in your client list yet.

Ahh so much to do and so little time...


----------



## apna

do you have estimate date when the legals will be done?


----------



## drdeath19134

Can't wait for the release will buy the clipart PAC when released that is a great system the donation thing rarely works but the multi layout great idea. What language is it written in.?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

drdeath19134 said:


> Can't wait for the release will buy the clipart PAC when released that is a great system the donation thing rarely works but the multi layout great idea. What language is it written in.?


PHP, Flex/Flash, MySQL and developed with the PureMVC frame work which is for Open Source projects. 

Lawyers will take a few weeks.. they have to some research or so they say $$$$$.


----------



## freebird1963

I did't see the system requirements for it. If I missed it got a link ?
I would assume Mysql ,php and apache at minimum. 
LIke to make sure the server we would use is ready to go.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## AdvancedArtist

freebird1963 said:


> I did't see the system requirements for it. If I missed it got a link ?
> I would assume Mysql ,php and apache at minimum.
> LIke to make sure the server we would use is ready to go.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


That set up should work just fine...


----------



## AdvancedArtist

rcmsellers said:


> Tom, how can I get a hold of you. I am getting an error after installing the app and trying to start it in coreldraw x5.


Call me 888 388 9253 Make sure you have service pack 3 for X5 installed www.corel.com We are seeing some issues with some set ups. Trying to stretch this from XP to Vista and Win 7 Along with X3 thru 5 was very challenging and we are seeing some issues on a few systems. Typically we can to the bottom of it on support call.


----------



## rcmsellers

Tom, did you get the screen shot of the error that I was getting when trying to use Design Base. What is weird is it worked on my wife's laptop, but, not my machine.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

rcmsellers said:


> Tom, did you get the screen shot of the error that I was getting when trying to use Design Base. What is weird is it worked on my wife's laptop, but, not my machine.


When did you send it and what email?


----------



## rcmsellers

I sent it to you on Wednesday or Thursday. I sent it to artist@AdvancedArtist.com. I would have come from rsellers@MAXIMUSts.com.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

rcmsellers said:


> I sent it to you on Wednesday or Thursday. I sent it to [email protected]AdvancedArtist.com. I would have come from [email protected][URL="http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member.php?u=28279"]MAXIMUS[/URL]ts.com.


I can not find it by date or email checked my junk folder too... I will PM you.


----------



## rcmsellers

I will resend it right now.


----------



## tankueray

Forum ate my post...here's the short version.

Tom, 
You're amazing.

Could you please elaborate on the integration aspect? (Into an existing CMS or cart.) 

Love Design Base, can't wait for the new graphics you're working on.

Thanks!


----------



## fedoraoriginali

In regards to the error message in Design Base. I was playing with it ( great work by the way!) and when trying to change an image in one the templates I got the error message. Clicking any other of the tools didn't work either. I saved and reopened Corel. Everything was then back to normal 

Can you please make a video on how to change the grunged and I think text clipped word in these type of templates? You cannot change it in the text replacement tool.
Thanks Tom!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

fedoraoriginali said:


> In regards to the error message in Design Base. I was playing with it ( great work by the way!) and when trying to change an image in one the templates I got the error message. Clicking any other of the tools didn't work either. I saved and reopened Corel. Everything was then back to normal
> 
> Can you please make a video on how to change the grunged and I think text clipped word in these type of templates? You cannot change it in the text replacement tool.
> Thanks Tom!


Hi fedoraoriginali,

There are a few really old designs that my artists did when they first started some 4 years ago. In those designs distressed text was combined into the graphic and is no longer text. That graphic is one of them. The text or the name was part of the design be the disrtess was in the text. 

So far we have seen a few issues with the new system a few computers and are working some fixes and improvements at this time. We should another update to the system within a few weeks.


----------



## fedoraoriginali

Thanks Tom for your quick reply! I would love to know how to do the distressed text in Corel x5. I am playing with it now  Can you please post here when you have any updates? Much appreciated!


----------



## HumbleShirts

Can we keep this thread on topic please? This thread is about the online designer that is supposed to be released in the near future.

Please post questions about Tom's other products in its own thread. It keeps things cleaner.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

tankueray said:


> Forum ate my post...here's the short version.
> 
> Tom,
> You're amazing.
> 
> Could you please elaborate on the integration aspect? (Into an existing CMS or cart.)
> 
> Love Design Base, can't wait for the new graphics you're working on.
> 
> Thanks!


Well the system has its own shopping cart.. so you could either use that and just put a link to the custom design system in your site.. or you could have it programmed into the shopping cart on your site thru an API or XML etc.

I am sure the integration modules will roll out pretty quickly for just about everything.. Open Cart, Virtual Mart etc.

But even if you a basic HTML you can set the system as it has its own shopping cart.


----------



## lorddamax

Just posting to get subscribed to the thread, want to watch what happens with this.

The lawyers taking weeks thing sounds a bit odd to me... I'm not aware of other open source software that takes weeks of lawers pouring over everything to get the terms and conditions and copyrights ready. Just sounds odd.


----------



## gorilladiver

AdvancedArtist said:


> It will be compatable with any website because it has its own shopping cart.. or you could tie it into and other shopping cart with a little coding.
> 
> We did this as an opensouce project so it has a frame that is modular and developed for ease of modification and additional functionality such as tieing it into other shopping carts.


I would be very interested in learning how to use this with the magento site I am currently working on. I'm not a programmer so I would need step by step instructions. 

Also could this be modified to design other products besides t-shirts, maybe business cards or banners??


----------



## AdvancedArtist

gorilladiver said:


> I would be very interested in learning how to use this with the magento site I am currently working on. I'm not a programmer so I would need step by step instructions.
> 
> Also could this be modified to design other products besides t-shirts, maybe business cards or banners??


You can very easily set up just about any product you can think of to be design is this system. We built it with that in mind from the start.


----------



## lorddamax

AdvancedArtist said:


> You can very easily set up just about any product you can think of to be design is this system. We built it with that in mind from the start.


Any idea what your clipart costs would be? I was just going over your clipart in the beta and some of it's really fantastic. Would be nice to pre-load with a lot of that stuff.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

lorddamax said:


> Just posting to get subscribed to the thread, want to watch what happens with this.
> 
> The lawyers taking weeks thing sounds a bit odd to me... I'm not aware of other open source software that takes weeks of lawers pouring over everything to get the terms and conditions and copyrights ready. Just sounds odd.


We have several licenses being done and reviewed.. Both the system and the art. The web designed system license for the art has not been done before. Also we used code from third parties in the system which has to be checked out so we are in not violation of their licensing and we have to file our copy right correctly with other peoples code in our code. Its a bit of tangle but no worries. Just not something that can be done over night.


----------



## drdeath19134

AdvancedArtist said:


> We have several licenses being done and reviewed.. Both the system and the art. The web designed system license for the art has not been done before. Also we used code from third parties in the system which has to be checked out so we are in not violation of their licensing and we have to file our copy right correctly with other peoples code in our code. Its a bit of tangle but no worries. Just not something that can be done over night.


Really looking forward to the release.


----------



## studog79

lorddamax said:


> Just posting to get subscribed to the thread, want to watch what happens with this.
> 
> The lawyers taking weeks thing sounds a bit odd to me... I'm not aware of other open source software that takes weeks of lawers pouring over everything to get the terms and conditions and copyrights ready. Just sounds odd.


It doesn't sound like have been involved with many big projects in this lawyer infested "I'll take you to court" world we live in. I designed major software systems for 25 years and know where he is coming from. By him saying this it justifies that this is a first rate effort, not some fly by the night job. He has to make sure all the I's are dotted and T's are crossed. I applaud you Tom on this and I am anxiously awaiting your product.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

studog79 said:


> It doesn't sound like have been involved with many big projects in this lawyer infested "I'll take you to court" world we live in. I designed major software systems for 25 years and know where he is coming from. By him saying this it justifies that this is a first rate effort, not some fly by the night job. He has to make sure all the I's are dotted and T's are crossed. I applaud you Tom on this and I am anxiously awaiting your product.


Yeah I just wished the trade lawyers would have done it!  We tried to use lawyers on a trade network and that dragged out for weeks and weeks finally I just moved on.


----------



## drdeath19134

Think I report them and bail out of that network.


----------



## Mlabbas

AdvancedArtist said:


> PHP, Flex/Flash, MySQL and developed with the PureMVC frame work which is for Open Source projects.


Will there be any consideration given to mobile/tablet browser compatibility, perhaps by using things like Sencha or PhoneGap etc..? 

Thanks in advance, and again we're all really excited.


----------



## Ruimpress

Any updates?


----------



## drdeath19134

Maybe a minor delay like last year. Lawyers can take a year or better


----------



## apna

drdeath19134 said:


> Maybe a minor delay like last year. Lawyers can take a year or better


hope not a whole year!


----------



## TeeBug

Yesterday marked the one year anniversary of this thread... happy birthday...


----------



## TeeBug

Hey Tom,

I know you mentioned the possibility of users being able to upload their own images to a shirt. 
Is this functionality going to be available upon release?

- Thanks!


----------



## consultantnomo

That's the $64,000 question, TeeBug. I've searched the entire thread, and been monitoring for months, but have never seen it answered.


----------



## HumbleShirts

This thread has gone quiet about any imminent release.

Is there a new update that can be shared?


----------



## RobertG

Yes, there was a message about legal stuff being organized. Thats what we are waiting for. We just need to wait a little more.


----------



## apna

Tom,

Any news, updates, Feb is nearly upon, will you be releasing this any time soon?

Thanks


----------



## HumbleShirts

It's starting to look like this might be dying on the vine. The website is not showing any updates either and still shows January 1st. I bet the legal stuff has eaten his lunch. I can't imagine all the costs that are adding up and being that it's being touted as a free solution, ou had to figure this would happen.


----------



## Steevnc

I really hope something positive happens with the whole process and the developers! This is such a great application - it's worth fighting for! Please let us know of any updates as they roll in!


----------



## xcelr8hard

JUST STOP!!!!!

Give Tom a break. When it gets here it gets here.
If you are in such a hurry go design your own program.

Thanks Tom.

Butch


----------



## JeridHill

Nothing has stopped in the process. As Tom mentioned, things have slowed down because of legality issues, but too much time and money have been invested in this for him to stop now.

Patience....


----------



## AdvancedArtist

JeridHill said:


> Nothing has stopped in the process. As Tom mentioned, things have slowed down because of legality issues, but too much time and money have been invested in this for him to stop now.
> 
> Patience....


Beyond that I am drawning in commercial work at the moment. I have no doubt the system will be released very soon. But I also have to pay the bills, answer the phone, reply to emails and do my other work... Uff I need 10 of me.


----------



## Ruimpress

Good work man, just do what you have to do.
And thank you for all the great stuff and tutorials


----------



## lanoph

I agree,
Thanks tom for all your hard work and time you spend.

to all other: be thankfull for all his investments and help and doing on this open source. 
Let him the time he need. 

I think we will get a very good system from him.


----------



## rogerholien

I am using the Simple Seps, and Fashion Factory. Cant say enough good about the program and Tom is always very helpful and takes time to speak to me when I have any questions.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

TeeBug said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> I know you mentioned the possibility of users being able to upload their own images to a shirt.
> Is this functionality going to be available upon release?
> 
> - Thanks!


Yes it should be.. we had that working sometime ago. But the issue is then we can not determine the number of colors for pricing relating to screen printing very accurately.. For DTG users this would not an issue.


----------



## rcmsellers

I purchased the Design Base program and a lot of Tom's artwork and I say give him a chance to get everything together and it will be worth the wait.


----------



## dim116

Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## consultantnomo

Thanks for the heads up on the ability for customers to upload artwork, Tom.


----------



## Invent Clothing

Hi

just found out about this, 

cant wait, keep up the good work tom!


----------



## marinkom13

We are patient


----------



## apna

Tom,

any progress with the legal folks, just wondering how far from a release.

Thanks


----------



## drdeath19134

apna said:


> Tom,
> 
> any progress with the legal folks, just wondering how far from a release.
> 
> Thanks


His grandmother died forcing delay. Family first!


----------



## apna

Tom,

I am sorry to hear that please accept my condolances, Family first.


----------



## drdeath19134

apna said:


> Tom,
> 
> I am sorry to hear that please accept my condolances, Family first.


Oh can get his most current info from his site for the project at. Openshirts.org


----------



## apna

great, gets better, looks amazing. Thank you


----------



## Ruimpress

Tom 
accept my condolences on your lost


----------



## Nomdeplume

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, stay strong, and family always comes first.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Thanks for the condolences....

UpDate we started installing betas this on client servers this week.. about 20 of those to go and we will get going should be right the two mark.


----------



## apna

Tom thanks for the update,
what does this mean?
" about of those to go and we will get going should be right the two mark"

can i join the beta test at all? do you still have plans to release this open source? any costs involved, artwork? what will this cost if were to buy?

thanks, looks amazing can't wait to make use of it.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

apna said:


> Tom thanks for the update,
> what does this mean?
> " about of those to go and we will get going should be right the two mark"
> 
> can i join the beta test at all? do you still have plans to release this open source? any costs involved, artwork? what will this cost if were to buy?
> 
> thanks, looks amazing can't wait to make use of it.


 
Oppssss I edited that we have about 20 more beta installs and then we go full tilt.


----------



## Arizona

Can't wait! I know this will be such a versatile tool, Thanks Tom!


----------



## drdeath19134

Guess I didn't make the cut for beta site.


----------



## bangtees

I can help demo if you need someone else. I used a couple different shared servers right now and I can install PHP scripts on my own if you just give me the heads up on where the config file lives.


----------



## frawgwild

Hi Everyone,

Tom has asked that I post an update on the Design Studio Pre-Beta we are working on. We had a few things we streamlined and modified that will help with the install, setup and process on the back end. Otherwise, we only have a couple other things we are tweaking and should be set around midweek next week.

As a review, I wasn't involved in the development at all and took the beta as green as everyone else will be. The back end is really nice and easy to work with. I'm sure most everyone will be happy with the way it functions.

Tom or I will post a new update as soon as we are completed with the Pre-Beta.

Jordi


----------



## AdvancedArtist

30 beta set ups started today we are within 7 to 14 days of release.. just want to make installation and set up is smoth and then off we go!


----------



## cjoler

Thank you, Tom! I'm sure there are many thread lurkers like me that have been keeping an eye on this because nothing we have tried in the past offers acceptable results within a budget we can justify. It's hard enough to keep a business humming while contending with all the daily distractions we and others create for ourselves without ever taking on a major development project of any kind. Bless you for committing your valuable time, resources, and attention to this one!



AdvancedArtist said:


> 30 beta set ups started today we are within 7 to 14 days of release.. just want to make installation and set up is smoth and then off we go!


----------



## RobertG

cjoler said:


> Thank you, Tom! I'm sure there are many thread lurkers like me that have been keeping an eye on this because nothing we have tried in the past offers acceptable results within a budget we can justify. It's hard enough to keep a business humming while contending with all the daily distractions we and others create for ourselves without ever taking on a major development project of any kind. Bless you for committing your valuable time, resources, and attention to this one!


Very well said!
Plus one.

Regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## lkt1954

Tom

How is the testing going on the Design Studio? I am really looking forward to seeing this in production and ready for usage, as my new website is waiting on this. Thanks for all the work here.

Larry


----------



## AdvancedArtist

lkt1954 said:


> Tom
> 
> How is the testing going on the Design Studio? I am really looking forward to seeing this in production and ready for usage, as my new website is waiting on this. Thanks for all the work here.
> 
> Larry


Hi Larry,

Its going I am really juggling with the X6 release and this at moment. We had some issues releating to installation but nothing major just dealing with server confiurations. We also did some reworking on the back end to make it more user friendly and less confusing.

I believe our final beta will go out tomorrow and then a public release shortly there after...


----------



## uniquekreations

looking forward to the release....


----------



## Buddy87

Cant wait for this.


----------



## BroJames

AdvancedArtist said:


> 30 beta set ups started today we are within 7 to 14 days of release.. just want to make installation and set up is smoth and then off we go!


Looking forward easter then


----------



## AdvancedArtist

BroJames said:


> Looking forward easter then


Release date will be Friday April 13 2012...


----------



## JeridHill

January 22, 2011 I began this post. Being involved in development myself, I can understand how everything takes much longer than you anticipate. Tom had many obstacles and changes from the time he began this project. Looking back, I can see how much stronger this software has become and I want to give Tom credit where it's due. Congrats and I know this software will be extremely successful!

Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

JeridHill said:


> January 22, 2011 I began this post. Being involved in development myself, I can understand how everything takes much longer than you anticipate. Tom had many obstacles and changes from the time he began this project. Looking back, I can see how much stronger this software has become and I want to give Tom credit where it's due. Congrats and I know this software will be extremely successful!
> 
> Good things come to those who wait!


Thanks Jerid.. It was a pretty wild ride to be honest! And I am sure it will stay like that even after we release the system.


----------



## lkt1954

That release date is great..........Cannot wait to see the final product and get it into our new website and get things rolling. Thanks soooooo much for this and all the hard work.

Larry


----------



## rcmsellers

Tom, thanks for all the hard work that you do, not only on this project but everything that you have developed and put out there. I am sure this will be worth the wait.


----------



## printingray

Thanks for sharing it, i would like to put this tool on my sites but haven't the source code etc. Please anybody tell me here where can i got this tool for my printing sites see? See sites here where i want to setup (Printingray.com).


----------



## freebird1963

AdvancedArtist said:


> Release date will be Friday April 13 2012...


Really ? Firday the 13th. Not superstitious are you ?


----------



## wheedesign

I've always thought Friday the 13th was a lucky day for me. Now even more so. I'm very much looking forward to seeing this product in action. The timing of this is perfect to help me in some of my new endeavors. Thank you for your hard work and congrats on the upcoming release.


----------



## Ruimpress

AdvancedArtist said:


> Release date will be Friday April 13 2012...


Hi Tom

Is an update for SS X6 soon?


----------



## MiEmb

Hail to Advanced Artist! I was looking at the demo again. Functionality and quality are amazing and it is hard to believe it is open source. THANKS..


----------



## HumbleShirts

Oops. Wrong date.


----------



## Ruimpress

HTT130 said:


> Haven't seen anything yet. Maybe NOT today?


Today is Friday 6 2012


----------



## spiderx1

Tom thank you for all your hard work and sharing.


----------



## BroJames

Ruimpress said:


> HTT130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AdvancedArtist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Release date will be Friday April 13 2012...
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen anything yet. Maybe NOT today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today is Friday 6 2012
Click to expand...

I know that this program is something many of us look forward to but this is kinda way forward

TIA Tom


----------



## kentpyper

We are all very excited about the upcoming release. We are all grateful for all the hard work that is/was involved in making this a reality. Each reply to this forum gets sent out to everyone who is tracking the release. I find myself, as I am sure many of you all do the same, quickly checking for updated information when we get an email from the forum saying there was a new post. This happens several times a day sometimes. I have been holding back my replies to many posts here so, I don't take your time to open up the link from the email you would have received just to have me say, "why isn't it out?" or "nice job again"

I am sure the developer of this release also checks his email and when he sees a new post, he quickly diverts his time from getting this release out to see if something important was asked or something that really needs his response.

Sorry for the long post, and I don't want to be out of line, but, can we keep our comments down so at least our developer can focus on getting the public release out.

Let the flames begin, but, I am just trying to help.


----------



## RAV7

AdvancedArtist said:


> Release date will be Friday April 13 2012...


thanks tom, i have been looking forward to this for a long time. congratulations. i'm sure everyone appreciates all the hardwork you have done.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

I live in a humble house in Argentina South America I work with young men here as the gateway to opportunities that would not exist unless I was here. There are a few men here that have done this, actually it was not me, it was them. 

Soon I hope the playing field online in this industry will be leveled.. I will do everything within in my power to make that happen.

I just spent the entire day recording a free web deisgn and marketing training series.. which I will release to along with the system in the hopes that you will have all the tools and training you need to succeed online.

My clients, my friends, my family in the Industry.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

The first video of the new series. This information has changed my life hopefully yours too.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhjOnZlEygg[/media]


----------



## sben763

Tom ROCKS!!!! spends his time creating FREE VIDEOs for Corel Draw X6 and other stuff like opentshirts and free stuff we all can use. His paid products are very resonable and very helpful if you spend the time to watch all the videos he has to offer you can learn shortcuts you never even knew exsisted even if you have been using Corel Draw for a while. I never had used Corel Draw was always an Adobe user but mainly cause at the time I wasnt int the apperal indusdry. The first 3 years into this I was still using Adobe. Then I seen Toms simple seps purchased it watched all the videos 3 or more times pick up something new each time. Have watched almost every video he has ever made with the exception of the new ones, have only had time to watch 2 of the X6 videos. His knowlage insipres me daily to learn more and more. I say everyone following this thread hit the thanks box to show your appreciation. Also check out Tom's products


----------



## BroJames

I've only watch a view as videos are slow on my PC and I can't manage to increase the volume. But thanks Tom.


----------



## lkt1954

Is it Friday yet???????????? Can't wait. Thanks Tom

Larry


----------



## freebird1963

Itssssssssssssssssssssssss
fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Yes in a few hours I will post the downloads.. I will call this a public beta release. Everything seems to be working but I think I will Google on the road beta releases.

Its been a long journey and thanks for your patience...


----------



## rcmsellers

Tom, this is great news. Will there be instructions on how to add this to all the different websites. Also, will this work with shopping carts (godaddy, etc..)


----------



## AdvancedArtist

rcmsellers said:


> Tom, this is great news. Will there be instructions on how to add this to all the different websites. Also, will this work with shopping carts (godaddy, etc..)


I believe some of the folks in the beta have some documentation on this... Unfortunately I have had a very busy week with X6 updates which I am rolling out today and working on over the weekend so I did not have time to get all of my training videos done. Maybe I can get one together quickly over the weekend.

EDIT the system has its own shopping cart.. but there are some hosting requirements such PHP MySQL etc.


----------



## freebird1963

Tom
Take a break. Have a few dozen cold ones, watch the sunset and enjoy some of the South American beauty surrounding you.

Thanks for all you do for us that use your products and watch your videos.

Mark


----------



## AdvancedArtist

freebird1963 said:


> Tom
> Take a break. Have a few dozen cold ones, watch the sunset and enjoy some of the South American beauty surrounding you.
> 
> Thanks for all you do for us that use your products and watch your videos.
> 
> Mark


Thanks, I would like nothing more than that at the moment... Testing SimpleSeps for X6, Testing Fashion Factory for X6, taking phone calls, weeding thru emails and replying. Need about 100 new tutorials. Where did I put my glasses? Ha aha haaaa in few weeks life might be sane again.


----------



## gnizitigid

AdvancedArtist said:


> Thanks, I would like nothing more than that at the moment... Testing SimpleSeps for X6, Testing Fashion Factory for X6, taking phone calls, weeding thru emails and replying. Need about 100 new tutorials. Where did I put my glasses? Ha aha haaaa in few weeks life might be sane again.


Lot of work mate and you concern for free and open source software is much appreciated...


----------



## ej

Thanks so much for your hard work! I've been looking for something like your program for a long time! I've looked into CafePress and Zazzle and found their quality of work pretty hard to bear! I want to be in control of my products going out to my customers, but didn't know how to show them what it would look like on the web! Spending thousands of dollars just isn't in our budget! I'm trying to redesign our website and have OpenCart as our shopping cart, with WordPress as our cms. I think all of "those" will go together great! It takes me a long time to "get things into my head", but I will be in on this from the beginning and I am very excited!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Here is a link to a forum post with a download links for what I will refer to as Public Beta 1..

Public Beta Release

I do not have allot of time to devote to this at the moment but hopefully that will change in a few days...


----------



## seedpod

Ive been waiting for this! thanks so much for all your work.


----------



## Buddy87

download link here if needed, for the lazy ones who cant follow links www.custom-vinyls.co.uk/opentshirtspbeta1.zip


----------



## lkt1954

Ok a dumb question--where do I get the open t shirt installer or what ever I need to use the release?

Thanks Larry


----------



## JeridHill

lkt1954 said:


> Ok a dumb question--where do I get the open t shirt installer or what ever I need to use the release?
> 
> Thanks Larry


Ummm, did you look at the post right before yours to see the link?


----------



## freebird1963

lkt1954 said:


> Ok a dumb question--where do I get the open t shirt installer or what ever I need to use the release?
> 
> Thanks Larry


Its in the zip file. The link to the install instructions in Tom's post is for a hoster that uses the Cpanel front end for their domain mgmt. If your site is not managed by Cpanel it appears you'll have to do it by the url to the installer directory that is made when you unzipped the file.

And you;ll need PHP 5.1 to do that. And figures cuz my web hoster is still on 4.4. ugh.

Good luck
Mark


----------



## hbapparel

Anybody have any luck yet? I followed all the instructions but when I get to " Navigate to your site and the Directory you uploaded the Open T Shirts installer to. Eg. www.YourSite.com/DesignStudio/OpenTShirt%20%Installer"
I get stuck. Nothing opens to accept a license agreement.


----------



## NexgenGrafix

i made a folder named shirtdesigner. so my url was: www.sitename.com/shirtdesigner/install


hope this gives you an idea.


----------



## insanedecals

You need to upload the zip files to your server as per the instructions given, extract them and then set up your Database. Then you can access the webpage which will be your website address followed by a / and then the name of the new folder you created - this will bring up the Licence Agreement page and all going well will work from there.


----------



## RobertG

Great news, Thanks a lot Tom and team for your hard work.
I'm pretty sure it took quite some effort to come to this point of releasing it.

Does anyone know.... I keep getting the error "Could not connect to the database".
I am pretty sure that I have my settings correct but I noticed that the server is still on PHP 5.0.91
Well I saw in the install instructions that PHP 5.0+ is required, but someone else mentioned version 5.1

Anyone having similar problems?

Thanks, Robert


----------



## Buddy87

OpenTshirts
Not changed any settings yet but all working fine, thanks again AdvancedArtist

Only one error.

*Notice*: Undefined index: fc1a98f2-8612-11e1-96e5-0022196d2bc6 in */home/sites/custom-vinyls.co.uk/public_html/test/front/controller/studio/price.php* on line *53**Notice*: Undefined index: fc1a98f2-8612-11e1-96e5-0022196d2bc6 in */home/sites/custom-vinyls.co.uk/public_html/test/front/controller/studio/price.php* on line *76**Notice*: Undefined index: fc1a98f2-8612-11e1-96e5-0022196d2bc6 in */home/sites/custom-vinyls.co.uk/public_html/test/front/controller/studio/price.php* on line *79

Any ideas?
*


----------



## HumbleShirts

Buddy87 said:


> OpenTshirts
> Not changed any settings yet but all working fine, thanks again AdvancedArtist
> 
> Only one error.
> 
> *Notice*: Undefined index: fc1a98f2-8612-11e1-96e5-0022196d2bc6 in */home/sites/custom-vinyls.co.uk/public_html/test/front/controller/studio/price.php* on line *53**Notice*: Undefined index: fc1a98f2-8612-11e1-96e5-0022196d2bc6 in */home/sites/custom-vinyls.co.uk/public_html/test/front/controller/studio/price.php* on line *76**Notice*: Undefined index: fc1a98f2-8612-11e1-96e5-0022196d2bc6 in */home/sites/custom-vinyls.co.uk/public_html/test/front/controller/studio/price.php* on line *79
> 
> Any ideas?
> *


Seems like you figured it out. It works from my standpoint. I'd like to know how hard it is to get your own designs into the system.


----------



## JeridHill

I installed and everything is running fine. You will need to create a database from your cpanel and create a user and grant it full rights in order for you to connect. Go back to your Cpanel and look for the name that was assigned to it and the username. Some hosts don't use localhost, but most of the time localhost works. You may need to contact your host.


----------



## Ruimpress

Ok so I install it and I am on The Login to your Administration page. what is the user name and password?


----------



## JeridHill

Ruimpress said:


> Ok so I install it and I am on The Login to your Administration page. what is the user name and password?


It's the email and password you assigned when you were installing the system.


----------



## Ruimpress

JeridHill said:


> It's the email and password you assigned when you were installing the system.


Thank you also got an error there is no fonts in system


----------



## johnbol1

Thanks for what looks like a great tool, I installed and connected to database, deleted the install file but when I go to view store front it takes me to GNU licence screen again and tries to install again? I can get into admin fine but not front end. AAnyone else get this?

john


----------



## johnbol1

Ruimpress said:


> Thank you also got an error there is no fonts in system



click add font in the font section of admin then type whatever say "Arial" and add it
John


----------



## JeridHill

Ruimpress said:


> Thank you also got an error there is no fonts in system


If you click on the last icon in the admin panel you will see "Install Pack". Click on that and choose Upload. Find the font installer pack that was in the zipped download of the program. Do this for the products and clipart as well. It will install everything for you.


----------



## jrzworld

Where can I download the source file from? Does it work with bigcommerce back end? is it only for t-shirt, or I can use it on jersey


----------



## Ruimpress

johnbol1 said:


> click add font in the font section of admin then type whatever say "Arial" and add it
> John


If you click on the last icon in the admin panel you will see "Install Pack". Click on that and choose Upload. Find the font installer pack that was in the zipped download of the program. Do this for the products and clipart as well. It will install everything for you.

I got it. I am now on adding prices


----------



## johnbol1

Ruimpress said:


> If you click on the last icon in the admin panel you will see "Install Pack". Click on that and choose Upload. Find the font installer pack that was in the zipped download of the program. Do this for the products and clipart as well. It will install everything for you.
> 
> I got it. I am now on adding prices


Ahh I see, what a time saver...thx


----------



## Ruimpress

Ok so I when't through the whole process. 1-select product, 2- add a clip art, 3- add text, save design, add to cart when you on the cart and want to update quantity is an error (Notice: Undefined index: views_num_colors in /home/hugoruiz/public_html/DesignStudio/opentshirt/opentshirts installer 4/front/controller/checkout/cart.php on line 230Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/hugoruiz/public_html/DesignStudio/opentshirt/opentshirts installer 4/index.php:82) in /home/hugoruiz/public_html/DesignStudio/opentshirt/opentshirts installer 4/system/engine/controller.php on line 28Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/hugoruiz/public_html/DesignStudio/opentshirt/opentshirts installer 4/index.php:82) in /home/hugoruiz/public_html/DesignStudio/opentshirt/opentshirts installer 4/system/engine/controller.php on line 29) also when you create a design with 2 colors ( black and white) on dark garment it charge for tree colors. OK so I did the checkout process on the sandbox and everything was good the payment went through, but now were do I find the order or the file that I create for printing


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Ruimpress said:


> OK so I did the checkout process on the sandbox and everything was good the payment went through, but now were do I find the order or the file that I create for printing


In your opentshirts admin under Orders. See the quick tour or attached image.

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bofS3kj2Cw[/MEDIA]


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Ruimpress said:


> also when you create a design with 2 colors ( black and white) on dark garment it charge for tree colors.


Yes on a dark with 2 colors the 3rd color is your white base...


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Ruimpress said:


> views_num_colors in /home/hugoruiz/public_html/DesignStudio/opentshirt/opentshirts installer 4/front/controller/checkout/cart.php on line 230Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/hugoruiz/public_html/DesignStudio/opentshirt/opentshirts installer 4/index.php:82) in /home/hugoruiz/public_html/DesignStudio/opentshirt/opentshirts installer 4/system/engine/controller.php on line 28Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/hugoruiz/public_html/DesignStudio/opentshirt/opentshirts installer 4/index.php:82) in /home/hugoruiz/public_html/DesignStudio/opentshirt/opentshirts installer 4/system/engine/controller.php on line 29)


Did you delete your install folder? Did you set quantity pricing for your products and printing? The pack in the beta install do not have pricing for printing or products set up. Need to do that from the Admin.


----------



## discoqueen

So far I'm liking it! Will take a while to set it all up, but the functionality is pretty good!

One question, Tom.....are there any plans to integrate any other payment methods besides PayPal?
Even just a way to email an order would be great. I don't use PayPal.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

discoqueen said:


> So far I'm liking it! Will take a while to set it all up, but the functionality is pretty good!
> 
> One question, Tom.....are there any plans to integrate any other payment methods besides PayPal?
> Even just a way to email an order would be great. I don't use PayPal.


Yes many things are planned and I am hoping some other companies will start to develop things also. I can ask my developer what is required for that.


----------



## discoqueen

Thanks! I look forward to hearing back about that.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

johnbol1 said:


> Thanks for what looks like a great tool, I installed and connected to database, deleted the install file but when I go to view store front it takes me to GNU licence screen again and tries to install again? I can get into admin fine but not front end. AAnyone else get this?
> 
> john


Did you unistall your install folder?


----------



## Ruimpress

AdvancedArtist said:


> Did you delete your install folder? Did you set quantity pricing for your products and printing? The pack in the beta install do not have pricing for printing or products set up. Need to do that from the Admin.


yes I did and I add my price list I am going to try again


----------



## johnbol1

AdvancedArtist said:


> Did you unistall your install folder?


Figured it out... I installed the script in site/subfolder but then was only sending my url to /site, ooops, my error 
works fine when I moved all files to same folder.

john


----------



## freebird1963

after unzipping the d/l file and uploading the openshirts installer 4 directory do the other files need to be uploaded or do you use the openshirts admin to install the products r, cliparts and fonts installer zips ?


----------



## freebird1963

Errors I have gotten while setting up the admin part.

While messing with fonts
HTTP/1.1 200 OK Cache-Control: no-store, no-cache, must-revalidate, post-check=0, pre-check=0 Pragma: no-cache Content-Type: text/html Expires: Thu, 19 Nov 1981 08:52:00 GMT Server: Microsoft-IIS/7.0 X-Powered-By: ASP.NET Date: Sat, 14 Apr 2012 19:53:25 GMT Content-Length: 15965

While setting up in SETTING in admin
Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: MySQL server has gone away in D:\Hosting\9226127\html\tshirts\opentshirts installer 4\admin\lib\classes\db.class.php on line 92

trying to save while in settings
HTTP/1.1 200 OK Cache-Control: no-store, no-cache, must-revalidate, post-check=0, pre-check=0 Pragma: no-cache Content-Type: text/html Expires: Thu, 19 Nov 1981 08:52:00 GMT Server: Microsoft-IIS/7.0 X-Powered-By: ASP.NET Date: Sat, 14 Apr 2012 19:57:54 GMT Content-Length: 19016


----------



## freebird1963

johnbol1 said:


> Figured it out... I installed the script in site/subfolder but then was only sending my url to /site, ooops, my error
> works fine when I moved all files to same folder.
> 
> john


what files did you move. having same issue. And if I move files get 404s.


----------



## johnbol1

freebird1963 said:


> what files did you move. having same issue. And if I move files get 404s.


All of em, I made a mistake and extracted in /mystore/test/opentshirts
I should have installed direct into mystore/test, Make sure ALL files are in the same folder.
eg the first path I installed the to was http://www.myshop.whatever/open/opentshirts installer 4/index.php

but I moved the files to what should be http://www.mystore.whatever/open/index.php
John


----------



## johnbol1

freebird1963 said:


> after unzipping the d/l file and uploading the openshirts installer 4 directory do the other files need to be uploaded or do you use the openshirts admin to install the products r, cliparts and fonts installer zips ?



Use the installer ( far right icon) in admin to upload these zipped files in admin from your PC


----------



## minorcreations

I am having problems. I use wordpress for my website. I dont go into my cpanel unless I need to do something like this. 

1) When I went into my cpanel and my files, under my public_html I did not have a folder with my website listed. I tried making a folder with my website name and then follow the directions & I tried just making the "DesignStudio" folder (I got stuck at the same spot)

2) Other than #1 problem, I follow the directions. I printed them out (the most current) I go to type "www.mywebsite.com/designstudio/install" (no quotes) and I just get a 404 error. I know I am missing something somewhere.

Is anyone able to help me? TIA


----------



## attitudeshirts

keep up da good work.


----------



## Ruimpress

minorcreations said:


> I am having problems. I use wordpress for my website. I dont go into my cpanel unless I need to do something like this.
> 
> 1) When I went into my cpanel and my files, under my public_html I did not have a folder with my website listed. I tried making a folder with my website name and then follow the directions & I tried just making the "DesignStudio" folder (I got stuck at the same spot)
> 
> 2) Other than #1 problem, I follow the directions. I printed them out (the most current) I go to type "www.mywebsite.com/designstudio/install" (no quotes) and I just get a 404 error. I know I am missing something somewhere.
> 
> Is anyone able to help me? TIA


I have my website build in trendy sitebuilder and yes I don't have a folder with my website name so what I did is I create a link with the folder name I wann it to use for the upload. In your Cpanel under the quick install look for the istall link go back to your file manager and you will find the link folder you just create and follow the instruction for the opentshirt install


----------



## majesticmind

went to admin panel then to instal packs icon, then clicked upload box so I could upload the fonts zip file. it uploads all the way to 100% but then a box pops up saying 302 error. anyone one know how to resolve this?


----------



## majesticmind

Kept trying but no matter what i upload in the admin , i get an http 302 error. the file uploads all the way to 100% but then the http302 error box pops up so the file never actually makes it to where it is supposed to go. with the fonts i cant even see the store front end. can anyone help me out?


----------



## JeridHill

majesticmind said:


> Kept trying but no matter what i upload in the admin , i get an http 302 error. the file uploads all the way to 100% but then the http302 error box pops up so the file never actually makes it to where it is supposed to go. with the fonts i cant even see the store front end. can anyone help me out?


That's a redirect error. You will need to contact your host company. They should be able to help you.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Look at this.. users helping users.. I will sleep very well this night. Because the only way you are going to compete with the big dogs is together. Between this thread and my forums I am blown away! And we are just getting started!


----------



## majesticmind

my server provider just emailed me back. i let him into my admin section and he says all my permissions are correct, my store in another database is working just fine in the front and back end, but the upload functionality in this designer software is not letting me upload the font or clipart or any other file for that matter. i just get an http 302 error. it has nothing to do with our server side, but i cant figure out how to resovle it. so iam out of luck and at this point will not be able to use this awsome software until i figure it out


----------



## freebird1963

majesticmind said:


> my server provider just emailed me back. i let him into my admin section and he says all my permissions are correct, my store in another database is working just fine in the front and back end, but the upload functionality in this designer software is not letting me upload the font or clipart or any other file for that matter. i just get an http 302 error. it has nothing to do with our server side, but i cant figure out how to resovle it. so iam out of luck and at this point will not be able to use this awsome software until i figure it out


I get a error on the fonts also. Says 100 % then error. Last time was HTTP 500 error.

Being noone states what they are running for hosters hard to tell if its the opentshirt or provider setup. I am trying to test on godaddys free account as my normal hoster is only running php 4.4.7.


----------



## JeridHill

I can tell you I installed it on my website and on a local site using MAMP and everything installed fine both times. The files themselves worked. When you are installing, are all of the settings correct on the page showing what your settings are and what they should be?


----------



## freebird1963

JeridHill said:


> I can tell you I installed it on my website and on a local site using MAMP and everything installed fine both times. The files themselves worked. When you are installing, are all of the settings correct on the page showing what your settings are and what they should be?


Yep. all green all writeable. The files might work on certain setups and not others. Thats why I mention the hoster installing on. Esp with windows and with IIS certain settings can keep installs from working.
So your success is not really relevant as its not the same hoster.
If your with godaddy for registrations setup a free account to test on.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## majesticmind

all my settings are correct and i m running on cpanel that i am already running another database with upload functionality and front and backends that have no errors. I dont understand it at all. cant even find a reason as to why it would send a temporary redirect after a completed download. it just doesnt make sense at all.

the whole thing looks relly awsome but i can even test it yet cause i can start without being able to upload these files.


----------



## majesticmind

i am going to uninstall it and the data base and just try from scratch, see what happens.


----------



## hbapparel

My problem is I am using Ipage as my host and my cpanel is completely different. In my file manager, I am unable to extract the zip thus leaving me completely helpless. Anyone else use Ipage?


----------



## JeridHill

freebird1963 said:


> Yep. all green all writeable. The files might work on certain setups and not others. Thats why I mention the hoster installing on. Esp with windows and with IIS certain settings can keep installs from working.
> So your success is not really relevant as its not the same hoster.
> If your with godaddy for registrations setup a free account to test on.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


The point of my success indicates the software is installing correctly, once again pointing to the host being the problem. They may not have something configured properly.

For anyone wanting to test it out before uploading it to a live site, on a Mac, search for MAMP, on a windows machine, search for WAMP. Look for the free version, you don't need pro. This will give you an idea of how the hosting works. There isn't a control panel, but it works the same. It's not for the feint of heart, and having a general understanding of databases and mysql will make everything much easier.

I'm trying to encourage, not discourage, so please don't misunderstand my motives....


----------



## majesticmind

i am going to uninstall it and the data base and just try from scratch, see what happens.


----------



## minorcreations

YEAH!! I finally got mine to install. Dont know what I did. I changed my folder name to install and I was able to get to the install screen. Changed it back to what I wanted tried again and it went to the install again. Like I said have NO idea what I did. I did have 1 minus sign by "magic_quotes" one, no idea what I need to do about that.

When I extract the other zips for the fonts and clip art where do I put those?

Thanks for all the tips here, I appreciate it.


----------



## freebird1963

JeridHill said:


> The point of my success indicates the software is installing correctly, once again pointing to the host being the problem. They may not have something configured properly.
> 
> For anyone wanting to test it out before uploading it to a live site, on a Mac, search for MAMP, on a windows machine, search for WAMP. Look for the free version, you don't need pro. This will give you an idea of how the hosting works. There isn't a control panel, but it works the same. It's not for the feint of heart, and having a general understanding of databases and mysql will make everything much easier.
> 
> I'm trying to encourage, not discourage, so please don't misunderstand my motives....


Hey not at all did I think you were not being anything but helpful.
Heck if you want to give mine a try let me know and will email you the info. 
THanks
Mark


----------



## majesticmind

everything is configured proper on the server my other store functions fine this one is not letting me upload . All the instructions were followed to a T (pun) is there any other way i can put the fonts, clipart and products into there proper place without using the upload function, just to see if the store page actually works and functions?


----------



## majesticmind

i see people are usnig wordpress for this. Do I have to have a word press site for this to work? Everything works just cant upload any files.


----------



## RobertG

majesticmind said:


> my server provider just emailed me back. i let him into my admin section and he says all my permissions are correct, my store in another database is working just fine in the front and back end, but the upload functionality in this designer software is not letting me upload the font or clipart or any other file for that matter. i just get an http 302 error. it has nothing to do with our server side, but i cant figure out how to resovle it. so iam out of luck and at this point will not be able to use this awsome software until i figure it out


Why don't you stard all over again?
Delete you complete folder and database, then be very precise with every step you make reinstalling.


Regards, Robert



www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## Ruimpress

Ok so after installation everything works beautiful. I have my Prices in, quantity break down, sizes, up charge for xxl and xxxl, I add product, front, back, left chest etc. but still got an error when I try to update quantity on the shopping cart, It update the quantity but I have to click the back arrow in the browser.

Other thing when you select a product and choose white garment and add a black clip art is only one color print still charging for two color print when is only one color print ( black ink on white garment) I understand if you need an underbase but in this case is black


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Ruimpress said:


> Ok so after installation everything works beautiful. I have my Prices in, quantity break down, sizes, up charge for xxl and xxxl, I add product, front, back, left chest etc. but still got an error when I try to update quantity on the shopping cart, It update the quantity but I have to click the back arrow in the browser.
> 
> Other thing when you select a product and choose white garment and add a black clip art is only one color print still charging for two color print when is only one color print ( black ink on white garment) I understand if you need an underbase but in this case is black


I will have a look at the monday morning... Need to base is there are tints or halftones of black but not if it is solid back..


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Dave set up a mug on this for sublimation as a test...

See it here.. Even thou its opentshirts we tried to set it up so anything could be used for a product.

OpenTshirts its at the bottom of the products list page,

You can see the mug in this products..


----------



## freebird1963

Wiped out everything and started over. Was using Chrome so tried IE this time.
Uploaded the files again. Did the install and all is green and writeable.
Made and connected to the database.
Installed the
Products and Clipart packs fine.
Again tho fonts pack fails.
Message is
NOTICE UNDEFINED INDEX FILEDATA IN (the url to the file) /ADMIN/CONTROLLER/CONTENT PACK/INSTALL.PHP ON LINE 48

more of the same below it but then on LINE 54.
NOTHING INSTALLED.

In the admin I can see the new products and the clipart so those are loading but not the fonts. 

TRIED WITH CHROME and get a HTTP 500 error instead of the long one above.

Captures attached.

IDEAS ? 

THanks
Mark


----------



## AdvancedArtist

freebird1963 said:


> Wiped out everything and started over. Was using Chrome so tried IE this time.
> Uploaded the files again. Did the install and all is green and writeable.
> Made and connected to the database.
> Installed the
> Products and Clipart packs fine.
> Again tho fonts pack fails.
> Message is
> NOTICE UNDEFINED INDEX FILEDATA IN (the url to the file) /ADMIN/CONTROLLER/CONTENT PACK/INSTALL.PHP ON LINE 48
> 
> more of the same below it but then on LINE 54.
> NOTHING INSTALLED.
> 
> In the admin I can see the new products and the clipart so those are loading but not the fonts.
> 
> TRIED WITH CHROME and get a HTTP 500 error instead of the long one above.
> 
> IDEAS ?
> 
> THanks
> Mark


Where are you hosting and what is your server configuration?


----------



## freebird1963

AdvancedArtist said:


> Where are you hosting and what is your server configuration?


Secret russian servers in siberia. LOL. 
No Godaddy. The free account as I await my hoster to upgrade to PHP 5

Not sure what config you want so heres the phpinfo.php output.
PHP is 5.3.6


System	Windows NT P3NW8SH222 6.0 build 6002 (Windows Server 2008 Standard Edition Service Pack 2) i586
Build Date	Apr 5 2011 17:50:20
Compiler	MSVC9 (Visual C++ 2008)
Architecture	x86
Configure Command	cscript /nologo configure.js "--enable-snapshot-build" "--enable-debug-pack" "--disable-zts" "--disable-isapi" "--disable-nsapi" "--enable-com-dotnet" "--with-mcrypt=static" "--with-mssql" "--with-enchant=shared" "--without-pi3web" "--enable-cgi" "--enable-cli" "--enable-object-out-dir=../obj/"
Server API	CGI/FastCGI
Virtual Directory Support	disabled
Configuration File (php.ini) Path	C:\Windows
Loaded Configuration File	C:\cgi\php53\php.ini
Scan this dir for additional .ini files	(none)
Additional .ini files parsed	(none)
PHP API	20090626
PHP Extension	20090626
Zend Extension	220090626
Zend Extension Build	API220090626,NTS,VC9
PHP Extension Build	API20090626,NTS,VC9
Debug Build	no
Thread Safety	disabled
Zend Memory Manager	enabled
Zend Multibyte Support	disabled
IPv6 Support	enabled
Registered PHP Streams	php, file, glob, data, http, ftp, zip, compress.zlib, https, ftps, phar, sqlsrv
Registered Stream Socket Transports	tcp, udp, ssl, sslv3, sslv2, tls
Registered Stream Filters	convert.iconv.*, mcrypt.*, mdecrypt.*, string.rot13, string.toupper, string.tolower, string.strip_tags, convert.*, consumed, dechunk, zlib.*

This program makes use of the Zend Scripting Language Engine:
Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2011 Zend Technologies

Configuration

bcmath

BCMath support	enabled

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
bcmath.scale	0	0

calendar

Calendar support	enabled

cgi-fcgi

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
cgi.check_shebang_line	1	1
cgi.discard_path	0	0
cgi.fix_pathinfo	1	1
cgi.force_redirect	0	0
cgi.nph	0	0
cgi.redirect_status_env	no value	no value
cgi.rfc2616_headers	0	0
fastcgi.impersonate	1	1
fastcgi.logging	0	0

com_dotnet

COM support	enabled
DCOM support	disabled
.Net support	enabled

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
com.allow_dcom	0	0
com.autoregister_casesensitive	1	1
com.autoregister_typelib	0	0
com.autoregister_verbose	0	0
com.code_page	no value	no value
com.typelib_file	no value	no value

Core

PHP Version	5.3.6

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
allow_call_time_pass_reference	Off	Off
allow_url_fopen	On	On
allow_url_include	Off	Off
always_populate_raw_post_data	Off	Off
arg_separator.input	&	&
arg_separator.output	&	&
asp_tags	Off	Off
auto_append_file	no value	no value
auto_globals_jit	On	On
auto_prepend_file	no value	no value
browscap	no value	no value
default_charset	no value	no value
default_mimetype	text/html	text/html
define_syslog_variables	Off	Off
disable_classes	no value	no value
disable_functions	no value	no value
display_errors	On	On
display_startup_errors	Off	Off
doc_root	no value	no value
docref_ext	no value	no value
docref_root	no value	no value
enable_dl	On	On
error_append_string	no value	no value
error_log	C:\Windows\Temp\php-5.3.5_errors.log	C:\Windows\Temp\php-5.3.5_errors.log
error_prepend_string	no value	no value
error_reporting	30711	30711
exit_on_timeout	Off	Off
expose_php	Off	Off
extension_dir	C:\php53\ext	C:\php53\ext
file_uploads	On	On
highlight.bg	#FFFFFF	#FFFFFF
highlight.comment	#FF8000	#FF8000
highlight.default	#0000BB	#0000BB
highlight.html	#000000	#000000
highlight.keyword	#007700	#007700
highlight.string	#DD0000	#DD0000
html_errors	On	On
ignore_repeated_errors	Off	Off
ignore_repeated_source	Off	Off
ignore_user_abort	Off	Off
implicit_flush	Off	Off
include_path	.;C:\php\pear	.;C:\php\pear
log_errors	On	On
log_errors_max_len	1024	1024
magic_quotes_gpc	Off	Off
magic_quotes_runtime	Off	Off
magic_quotes_sybase	Off	Off
mail.add_x_header	On	On
mail.force_extra_parameters	no value	no value
mail.log	no value	no value
max_execution_time	300	300
max_file_uploads	20	20
max_input_nesting_level	64	64
max_input_time	60	60
memory_limit	128M	128M
open_basedir	no value	no value
output_buffering	4096	4096
output_handler	no value	no value
post_max_size	8M	8M
precision	14	14
realpath_cache_size	16K	16K
realpath_cache_ttl	120	120
register_argc_argv	Off	Off
register_globals	Off	Off
register_long_arrays	On	On
report_memleaks	On	On
report_zend_debug	On	On
request_order	GP	GP
safe_mode	Off	Off
safe_mode_exec_dir	no value	no value
safe_mode_gid	Off	Off
safe_mode_include_dir	no value	no value
sendmail_from	[email protected] [email protected]
sendmail_path	no value	no value
serialize_precision	100	100
short_open_tag	On	On
SMTP	relay-hosting.secureserver.net	relay-hosting.secureserver.net
smtp_port	25	25
sql.safe_mode	Off	Off
track_errors	Off	Off
unserialize_callback_func	no value	no value
upload_max_filesize	8M	8M
upload_tmp_dir	D:/Temp/php	D:/Temp/php
user_dir	no value	no value
user_ini.cache_ttl	300	300
user_ini.filename	php5.ini	php5.ini
variables_order	GPCS	GPCS
xmlrpc_error_number	0	0
xmlrpc_errors	Off	Off
y2k_compliance	On	On
zend.enable_gc	On	On

ctype

ctype functions	enabled

curl

cURL support	enabled
cURL Information	7.21.0
Age	3
Features
AsynchDNS	Yes
Debug	No
GSS-Negotiate	No
IDN	No
IPv6	No
Largefile	Yes
NTLM	Yes
SPNEGO	No
SSL	Yes
SSPI	Yes
krb4	No
libz	Yes
CharConv	No
Protocols	dict, file, ftp, ftps, http, https, imap, imaps, ldap, pop3, pop3s, rtsp, scp, sftp, smtp, smtps, telnet, tftp
Host	i386-pc-win32
SSL Version	OpenSSL/0.9.8r
ZLib Version	1.2.3
libSSH Version	libssh2/1.2.4

date

date/time support	enabled
"Olson" Timezone Database Version	2011.4
Timezone Database	internal
Default timezone	America/Phoenix

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
date.default_latitude	31.7667	31.7667
date.default_longitude	35.2333	35.2333
date.sunrise_zenith	90.583333	90.583333
date.sunset_zenith	90.583333	90.583333
date.timezone	America/Phoenix	America/Phoenix

dom

DOM/XML	enabled
DOM/XML API Version	20031129
libxml Version	2.7.7
HTML Support	enabled
XPath Support	enabled
XPointer Support	enabled
Schema Support	enabled
RelaxNG Support	enabled

ereg

Regex Library	Bundled library enabled

exif

EXIF Support	enabled
EXIF Version	1.4 $Id: exif.c 308362 2011-02-15 14:02:26Z pajoye $
Supported EXIF Version	0220
Supported filetypes	JPEG,TIFF

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
exif.decode_jis_intel	JIS	JIS
exif.decode_jis_motorola	JIS	JIS
exif.decode_unicode_intel	UCS-2LE	UCS-2LE
exif.decode_unicode_motorola	UCS-2BE	UCS-2BE
exif.encode_jis	no value	no value
exif.encode_unicode	ISO-8859-15	ISO-8859-15

filter

Input Validation and Filtering	enabled
Revision	$Revision: 306939 $

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
filter.default	unsafe_raw	unsafe_raw
filter.default_flags	no value	no value

ftp

FTP support	enabled

gd

GD Support	enabled
GD Version	bundled (2.0.34 compatible)
FreeType Support	enabled
FreeType Linkage	with freetype
FreeType Version	2.4.3
GIF Read Support	enabled
GIF Create Support	enabled
JPEG Support	enabled
libJPEG Version	6b
PNG Support	enabled
libPNG Version	1.2.44
WBMP Support	enabled
XBM Support	enabled

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
gd.jpeg_ignore_warning	0	0

gettext

GetText Support	enabled

hash

hash support	enabled
Hashing Engines	md2 md4 md5 sha1 sha224 sha256 sha384 sha512 ripemd128 ripemd160 ripemd256 ripemd320 whirlpool tiger128,3 tiger160,3 tiger192,3 tiger128,4 tiger160,4 tiger192,4 snefru snefru256 gost adler32 crc32 crc32b salsa10 salsa20 haval128,3 haval160,3 haval192,3 haval224,3 haval256,3 haval128,4 haval160,4 haval192,4 haval224,4 haval256,4 haval128,5 haval160,5 haval192,5 haval224,5 haval256,5

iconv

iconv support enabled
iconv implementation	"libiconv"
iconv library version	1.11

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
iconv.input_encoding	ISO-8859-1	ISO-8859-1
iconv.internal_encoding	ISO-8859-1	ISO-8859-1
iconv.output_encoding	ISO-8859-1	ISO-8859-1

json

json support	enabled
json version	1.2.1

libxml

libXML support	active
libXML Compiled Version	2.7.7
libXML Loaded Version	20707
libXML streams	enabled

mbstring

Multibyte Support	enabled
Multibyte string engine	libmbfl
HTTP input encoding translation	disabled

mbstring extension makes use of "streamable kanji code filter and converter", which is distributed under the GNU Lesser General Public License version 2.1.

Multibyte (japanese) regex support	enabled
Multibyte regex (oniguruma) version	4.7.1

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
mbstring.detect_order	no value	no value
mbstring.encoding_translation	Off	Off
mbstring.func_overload	0	0
mbstring.http_input	pass	pass
mbstring.http_output	pass	pass
mbstring.http_output_conv_mimetypes	^(text/|application/xhtml\+xml)	^(text/|application/xhtml\+xml)
mbstring.internal_encoding	no value	no value
mbstring.language	neutral	neutral
mbstring.strict_detection	Off	Off
mbstring.substitute_character	no value	no value

mcrypt

mcrypt support	enabled
mcrypt_filter support	enabled
Version	2.5.8
Api No	20021217
Supported ciphers	cast-128 gost rijndael-128 twofish cast-256 loki97 rijndael-192 saferplus wake blowfish-compat des rijndael-256 serpent xtea blowfish enigma rc2 tripledes arcfour
Supported modes	cbc cfb ctr ecb ncfb nofb ofb stream

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
mcrypt.algorithms_dir	no value	no value
mcrypt.modes_dir	no value	no value

mhash

MHASH support	Enabled
MHASH API Version	Emulated Support

mysql

MySQL Support	enabled
Active Persistent Links	0
Active Links	0
Client API version	mysqlnd 5.0.8-dev - 20102224 - $Revision: 308673 $

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
mysql.allow_local_infile	On	On
mysql.allow_persistent	On	On
mysql.connect_timeout	60	60
mysql.default_host	no value	no value
mysql.default_password	no value	no value
mysql.default_port	no value	no value
mysql.default_socket	no value	no value
mysql.default_user	no value	no value
mysql.max_links	Unlimited	Unlimited
mysql.max_persistent	Unlimited	Unlimited
mysql.trace_mode	Off	Off

mysqli

MysqlI Support	enabled
Client API library version	mysqlnd 5.0.8-dev - 20102224 - $Revision: 308673 $
Active Persistent Links	0
Inactive Persistent Links	0
Active Links	0

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
mysqli.allow_local_infile	On	On
mysqli.allow_persistent	On	On
mysqli.default_host	no value	no value
mysqli.default_port	3306	3306
mysqli.default_pw	no value	no value
mysqli.default_socket	no value	no value
mysqli.default_user	no value	no value
mysqli.max_links	Unlimited	Unlimited
mysqli.max_persistent	Unlimited	Unlimited
mysqli.reconnect	Off	Off

mysqlnd

mysqlnd	enabled
Version	mysqlnd 5.0.8-dev - 20102224 - $Revision: 308673 $
Compression	supported
SSL	supported
Command buffer size	4096
Read buffer size	32768
Read timeout	31536000
Collecting statistics	Yes
Collecting memory statistics	No
Tracing	n/a

Client statistics	
bytes_sent	22833
bytes_received	46688
packets_sent	318
packets_received	1014
protocol_overhead_in	4056
protocol_overhead_out	1272
bytes_received_ok_packet	22
bytes_received_eof_packet	1368
bytes_received_rset_header_packet	799
bytes_received_rset_field_meta_packet	31498
bytes_received_rset_row_packet	12186
bytes_received_prepare_response_packet	0
bytes_received_change_user_packet	0
packets_sent_command	158
packets_received_ok	2
packets_received_eof	152
packets_received_rset_header	155
packets_received_rset_field_meta	325
packets_received_rset_row	379
packets_received_prepare_response	0
packets_received_change_user	0
result_set_queries	151
non_result_set_queries	4
no_index_used	4
bad_index_used	0
slow_queries	0
buffered_sets	151
unbuffered_sets	0
ps_buffered_sets	0
ps_unbuffered_sets	0
flushed_normal_sets	0
flushed_ps_sets	0
ps_prepared_never_executed	0
ps_prepared_once_executed	0
rows_fetched_from_server_normal	228
rows_fetched_from_server_ps	0
rows_buffered_from_client_normal	228
rows_buffered_from_client_ps	0
rows_fetched_from_client_normal_buffered	228
rows_fetched_from_client_normal_unbuffered	0
rows_fetched_from_client_ps_buffered	0
rows_fetched_from_client_ps_unbuffered	0
rows_fetched_from_client_ps_cursor	0
rows_affected_normal	0
rows_affected_ps	0
rows_skipped_normal	228
rows_skipped_ps	0
copy_on_write_saved	27
copy_on_write_performed	610
command_buffer_too_small	0
connect_success	1
connect_failure	0
connection_reused	0
reconnect	0
pconnect_success	0
active_connections	0
active_persistent_connections	0
explicit_close	1
implicit_close	0
disconnect_close	0
in_middle_of_command_close	0
explicit_free_result	151
implicit_free_result	0
explicit_stmt_close	0
implicit_stmt_close	0
mem_emalloc_count	0
mem_emalloc_amount	0
mem_ecalloc_count	0
mem_ecalloc_amount	0
mem_erealloc_count	0
mem_erealloc_amount	0
mem_efree_count	0
mem_efree_amount	0
mem_malloc_count	0
mem_malloc_amount	0
mem_calloc_count	0
mem_calloc_amount	0
mem_realloc_count	0
mem_realloc_amount	0
mem_free_count	0
mem_free_amount	0
mem_estrndup_count	0
mem_strndup_count	0
mem_estndup_count	0
mem_strdup_count	0
proto_text_fetched_null	0
proto_text_fetched_bit	0
proto_text_fetched_tinyint	27
proto_text_fetched_short	23
proto_text_fetched_int24	0
proto_text_fetched_int	63
proto_text_fetched_bigint	1
proto_text_fetched_decimal	4
proto_text_fetched_float	3
proto_text_fetched_double	0
proto_text_fetched_date	0
proto_text_fetched_year	0
proto_text_fetched_time	0
proto_text_fetched_datetime	3
proto_text_fetched_timestamp	0
proto_text_fetched_string	459
proto_text_fetched_blob	54
proto_text_fetched_enum	0
proto_text_fetched_set	0
proto_text_fetched_geometry	0
proto_text_fetched_other	0
proto_binary_fetched_null	0
proto_binary_fetched_bit	0
proto_binary_fetched_tinyint	0
proto_binary_fetched_short	0
proto_binary_fetched_int24	0
proto_binary_fetched_int	0
proto_binary_fetched_bigint	0
proto_binary_fetched_decimal	0
proto_binary_fetched_float	0
proto_binary_fetched_double	0
proto_binary_fetched_date	0
proto_binary_fetched_year	0
proto_binary_fetched_time	0
proto_binary_fetched_datetime	0
proto_binary_fetched_timestamp	0
proto_binary_fetched_string	0
proto_binary_fetched_blob	0
proto_binary_fetched_enum	0
proto_binary_fetched_set	0
proto_binary_fetched_geometry	0
proto_binary_fetched_other	0
init_command_executed_count	0
init_command_failed_count	0
com_quit	1
com_init_db	1
com_query	155
com_field_list	0
com_create_db	0
com_drop_db	0
com_refresh	0
com_shutdown	0
com_statistics	0
com_process_info	0
com_connect	0
com_process_kill	0
com_debug	0
com_ping	0
com_time	0
com_delayed_insert	0
com_change_user	0
com_binlog_dump	0
com_table_dump	0
com_connect_out	0
com_register_slave	0
com_stmt_prepare	0
com_stmt_execute	0
com_stmt_send_long_data	0
com_stmt_close	0
com_stmt_reset	0
com_stmt_set_option	1
com_stmt_fetch	0
com_deamon	0
bytes_received_real_data_normal	10033
bytes_received_real_data_ps	0

odbc

ODBC Support	enabled
Active Persistent Links	0
Active Links	0
ODBC library	Win32

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
odbc.allow_persistent	On	On
odbc.check_persistent	On	On
odbc.default_cursortype	Static cursor	Static cursor
odbc.default_db	no value	no value
odbc.default_pw	no value	no value
odbc.default_user	no value	no value
odbc.defaultbinmode	return as is	return as is
odbc.defaultlrl	return up to 4096 bytes	return up to 4096 bytes
odbc.max_links	Unlimited	Unlimited
odbc.max_persistent	Unlimited	Unlimited

openssl

OpenSSL support	enabled
OpenSSL Library Version	OpenSSL 0.9.8r 8 Feb 2011
OpenSSL Header Version	OpenSSL 0.9.8r 8 Feb 2011

pcre

PCRE (Perl Compatible Regular Expressions) Support	enabled
PCRE Library Version	8.11 2010-12-10

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
pcre.backtrack_limit	100000	100000
pcre.recursion_limit	100000	100000

PDO

PDO support	enabled
PDO drivers	no value

Phar

Phar: PHP Archive support	enabled
Phar EXT version	2.0.1
Phar API version	1.1.1
SVN revision	$Revision: 307915 $
Phar-based phar archives	enabled
Tar-based phar archives	enabled
ZIP-based phar archives	enabled
gzip compression	enabled
bzip2 compression	disabled (install pecl/bz2)
OpenSSL support	enabled

Phar based on pear/PHP_Archive, original concept by Davey Shafik.
Phar fully realized by Gregory Beaver and Marcus Boerger.
Portions of tar implementation Copyright (c) 2003-2009 Tim Kientzle.

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
phar.cache_list	no value	no value
phar.readonly	On	On
phar.require_hash	On	On

Reflection

Reflection	enabled
Version	$Revision: 307971 $

session

Session Support	enabled
Registered save handlers	files user wincache
Registered serializer handlers	php php_binary wddx

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
session.auto_start	Off	Off
session.bug_compat_42	Off	Off
session.bug_compat_warn	On	On
session.cache_expire	180	180
session.cache_limiter	nocache	nocache
session.cookie_domain	no value	no value
session.cookie_httponly	Off	Off
session.cookie_lifetime	0	0
session.cookie_path	/	/
session.cookie_secure	Off	Off
session.entropy_file	no value	no value
session.entropy_length	0	0
session.gc_divisor	1000	1000
session.gc_maxlifetime	1440	1440
session.gc_probability	1	1
session.hash_bits_per_character	5	5
session.hash_function	0	0
session.name	PHPSESSID	PHPSESSID
session.referer_check	no value	no value
session.save_handler	files	files
session.save_path	C:\Windows\Temp\	C:\Windows\Temp\
session.serialize_handler	php	php
session.use_cookies	On	On
session.use_only_cookies	On	On
session.use_trans_sid	0	0

SimpleXML

Simplexml support	enabled
Revision	$Revision: 308262 $
Schema support	enabled

soap

Soap Client	enabled
Soap Server	enabled

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
soap.wsdl_cache	1	1
soap.wsdl_cache_dir	D:\Temp\php	D:\Temp\php
soap.wsdl_cache_enabled	1	1
soap.wsdl_cache_limit	5	5
soap.wsdl_cache_ttl	86400	86400

SPL

SPL support	enabled
Interfaces	Countable, OuterIterator, RecursiveIterator, SeekableIterator, SplObserver, SplSubject
Classes	AppendIterator, ArrayIterator, ArrayObject, BadFunctionCallException, BadMethodCallException, CachingIterator, DirectoryIterator, DomainException, EmptyIterator, FilesystemIterator, FilterIterator, GlobIterator, InfiniteIterator, InvalidArgumentException, IteratorIterator, LengthException, LimitIterator, LogicException, MultipleIterator, NoRewindIterator, OutOfBoundsException, OutOfRangeException, OverflowException, ParentIterator, RangeException, RecursiveArrayIterator, RecursiveCachingIterator, RecursiveDirectoryIterator, RecursiveFilterIterator, RecursiveIteratorIterator, RecursiveRegexIterator, RecursiveTreeIterator, RegexIterator, RuntimeException, SplDoublyLinkedList, SplFileInfo, SplFileObject, SplFixedArray, SplHeap, SplMinHeap, SplMaxHeap, SplObjectStorage, SplPriorityQueue, SplQueue, SplStack, SplTempFileObject, UnderflowException, UnexpectedValueException

sqlsrv

sqlsrv support	enabled
Directive	Local Value	Master Value
sqlsrv.LogSeverity	0	0
sqlsrv.LogSubsystems	0	0
sqlsrv.WarningsReturnAsErrors	On	On


standard

Dynamic Library Support	enabled
Internal Sendmail Support for Windows	enabled

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
assert.active	1	1
assert.bail	0	0
assert.callback	no value	no value
assert.quiet_eval	0	0
assert.warning	1	1
auto_detect_line_endings	0	0
default_socket_timeout	60	60
from	no value	no value
safe_mode_allowed_env_vars	PHP_	PHP_
safe_mode_protected_env_vars	LD_LIBRARY_PATH	LD_LIBRARY_PATH
url_rewriter.tags	a=href,area=href,frame=src,input=src,form=fakeentry	a=href,area=href,frame=src,input=src,form=fakeentry
user_agent	no value	no value

tokenizer

Tokenizer Support	enabled

wddx

WDDX Support	enabled
WDDX Session Serializer	enabled

wincache

Opcode cache	disabled
File cache	enabled
Version	1.2.614.0
Owner	iisphp[USER=25469]@micro[/USER]soft.com
Build Date	Jun 14 2011 15:18:09

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
wincache.apppoolid	no value	no value
wincache.chkinterval	30	30
wincache.debuglevel	0	0
wincache.enablecli	Off	Off
wincache.fcachesize	24	24
wincache.fcenabled	On	On
wincache.fcenabledfilter	no value	no value
wincache.fcndetect	On	On
wincache.filecount	4096	4096
wincache.ignorelist	no value	no value
wincache.localheap	0	0
wincache.maxfilesize	256	256
wincache.namesalt	no value	no value
wincache.ocachesize	96	96
wincache.ocenabled	Off	Off
wincache.ocenabledfilter	no value	no value
wincache.scachesize	8	8
wincache.ttlmax	1200	1200
wincache.ucachesize	8	8
wincache.ucenabled	On	On

xml

XML Support	active
XML Namespace Support	active
libxml2 Version	2.7.7

xmlreader

XMLReader	enabled

xmlrpc

core library version	xmlrpc-epi v. 0.51
php extension version	0.51
author	Dan Libby
homepage	http://xmlrpc-epi.sourceforge.net
open sourced by	Epinions.com

xmlwriter

XMLWriter	enabled

xsl

XSL	enabled
libxslt Version	1.1.23
libxslt compiled against libxml Version	2.6.32
EXSLT	enabled
libexslt Version	0.8.13

zip

Zip	enabled
Extension Version	$Id: php_zip.c 308107 2011-02-07 16:20:16Z pajoye $
Zip version	1.9.1
Libzip version	0.9.0

zlib

ZLib Support	enabled
Stream Wrapper support	compress.zlib://
Stream Filter support	zlib.inflate, zlib.deflate
Compiled Version	1.2.5
Linked Version	1.2.5

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
zlib.output_compression	Off	Off
zlib.output_compression_level	-1	-1
zlib.output_handler	no value	no value

Additional Modules

Module Name

Environment

Variable	Value
ALLUSERSPROFILE	C:\ProgramData
APPDATA	C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming
APP_POOL_ID	9226127_32_I_solo_v2.0
CommonProgramFiles	C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
CommonProgramFiles(x86)	C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
CommonProgramW6432	C:\Program Files\Common Files
COMPUTERNAME	P3NW8SH222
ComSpec	C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK	NO
LOCALAPPDATA	C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS	8
OS	Windows_NT
Path	C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Imaging\;D:\Program Files\Dell\OpenManage\oma\bin;C:\GDcomponents\tools
PATHEXT	.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE	x86
PROCESSOR_ARCHITEW6432	AMD64
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER	Intel64 Family 6 Model 44 Stepping 2, GenuineIntel
PROCESSOR_LEVEL	6
PROCESSOR_REVISION	2c02
ProgramData	C:\ProgramData
ProgramFiles	C:\Program Files (x86)
ProgramFiles(x86)	C:\Program Files (x86)
ProgramW6432	C:\Program Files
PSModulePath	C:\Windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\
PUBLIC	C:\Users\Public
SystemDrive	C:
SystemRoot	C:\Windows
TEMP	d:\temp\tmp
TMP	d:\temp\tmp
UATDATA	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CCM\UATData\D9F8C395-CAB8-491d-B8AC-179A1FE1BE77
USERDOMAIN	PHX3
USERNAME	P3NW8SH222$
USERPROFILE	C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile
windir	C:\Windows

PHP Variables

Variable	Value
_COOKIE["currency"]	USD
_COOKIE["language"]	en
_COOKIE["PHPSESSID"]	n57g58jqnucarp3sg40p4hpn72
_SERVER["ALLUSERSPROFILE"]	C:\ProgramData
_SERVER["APPDATA"]	C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming
_SERVER["APP_POOL_ID"]	9226127_32_I_solo_v2.0
_SERVER["CommonProgramFiles"]	C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
_SERVER["CommonProgramFiles(x86)"]	C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
_SERVER["CommonProgramW6432"]	C:\Program Files\Common Files
_SERVER["COMPUTERNAME"]	P3NW8SH222
_SERVER["ComSpec"]	C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe
_SERVER["FP_NO_HOST_CHECK"]	NO
_SERVER["LOCALAPPDATA"]	C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local
_SERVER["NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS"]	8
_SERVER["OS"]	Windows_NT
_SERVER["Path"]	C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Imaging\;D:\Program Files\Dell\OpenManage\oma\bin;C:\GDcomponents\tools
_SERVER["PATHEXT"]	.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
_SERVER["PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE"]	x86
_SERVER["PROCESSOR_ARCHITEW6432"]	AMD64
_SERVER["PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER"]	Intel64 Family 6 Model 44 Stepping 2, GenuineIntel
_SERVER["PROCESSOR_LEVEL"]	6
_SERVER["PROCESSOR_REVISION"]	2c02
_SERVER["ProgramData"]	C:\ProgramData
_SERVER["ProgramFiles"]	C:\Program Files (x86)
_SERVER["ProgramFiles(x86)"]	C:\Program Files (x86)
_SERVER["ProgramW6432"]	C:\Program Files
_SERVER["PSModulePath"]	C:\Windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\
_SERVER["PUBLIC"]	C:\Users\Public
_SERVER["SystemDrive"]	C:
_SERVER["SystemRoot"]	C:\Windows
_SERVER["TEMP"]	d:\temp\tmp
_SERVER["TMP"]	d:\temp\tmp
_SERVER["UATDATA"]	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CCM\UATData\D9F8C395-CAB8-491d-B8AC-179A1FE1BE77
_SERVER["USERDOMAIN"]	PHX3
_SERVER["USERNAME"]	P3NW8SH222$
_SERVER["USERPROFILE"]	C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile
_SERVER["windir"]	C:\Windows
_SERVER["FCGI_ROLE"]	RESPONDER
_SERVER["HTTP_CONNECTION"]	keep-alive
_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT"]	text/html,application/xhtml+xml,application/xml;q=0.9,*/*;q=0.8
_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET"]	ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.3
_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING"]	gzip,deflate,sdch
_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE"]	en-US,en;q=0.8
_SERVER["HTTP_COOKIE"]	currency=USD; language=en; PHPSESSID=n57g58jqnucarp3sg40p4hpn72
_SERVER["HTTP_HOST"]	tshirts.thedewars.net
_SERVER["HTTP_USER_AGENT"]	Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1) AppleWebKit/535.19 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/18.0.1025.152 Safari/535.19
_SERVER["DOCUMENT_ROOT"]	D:\Hosting\9226127\html
_SERVER["REQUEST_URI"]	/phpinfo.php
_SERVER["SCRIPT_FILENAME"]	D:\Hosting\9226127\html\tshirts\phpinfo.php
_SERVER["IIS_UrlRewriteModule"]	1
_SERVER["APPL_MD_PATH"]	/LM/W3SVC/9226127/ROOT/tshirts
_SERVER["APPL_PHYSICAL_PATH"]	D:\Hosting\9226127\html\tshirts\
_SERVER["AUTH_TYPE"]	no value
_SERVER["AUTH_PASSWORD"]	no value
_SERVER["AUTH_USER"]	no value
_SERVER["CERT_COOKIE"]	no value
_SERVER["CERT_FLAGS"]	no value
_SERVER["CERT_ISSUER"]	no value
_SERVER["CERT_SERIALNUMBER"]	no value
_SERVER["CERT_SUBJECT"]	no value
_SERVER["CONTENT_LENGTH"]	0
_SERVER["CONTENT_TYPE"]	no value
_SERVER["GATEWAY_INTERFACE"]	CGI/1.1
_SERVER["HTTPS"]	off
_SERVER["HTTPS_KEYSIZE"]	no value
_SERVER["HTTPS_SECRETKEYSIZE"]	no value
_SERVER["HTTPS_SERVER_ISSUER"]	no value
_SERVER["HTTPS_SERVER_SUBJECT"]	no value
_SERVER["INSTANCE_ID"]	9226127
_SERVER["INSTANCE_META_PATH"]	/LM/W3SVC/9226127
_SERVER["LOCAL_ADDR"]	184.168.192.22
_SERVER["LOGON_USER"]	no value
_SERVER["PATH_TRANSLATED"]	D:\Hosting\9226127\html\tshirts\phpinfo.php
_SERVER["QUERY_STRING"]	no value
_SERVER["REMOTE_ADDR"]	24.94.128.168
_SERVER["REMOTE_HOST"]	24.94.128.168
_SERVER["REMOTE_PORT"]	1717
_SERVER["REMOTE_USER"]	no value
_SERVER["REQUEST_METHOD"]	GET
_SERVER["SCRIPT_NAME"]	/tshirts/phpinfo.php
_SERVER["SERVER_NAME"]	tshirts.thedewars.net
_SERVER["SERVER_PORT"]	80
_SERVER["SERVER_PORT_SECURE"]	0
_SERVER["SERVER_PROTOCOL"]	HTTP/1.1
_SERVER["SERVER_SOFTWARE"]	Microsoft-IIS/7.0
_SERVER["URL"]	/tshirts/phpinfo.php
_SERVER["ORIG_PATH_INFO"]	/tshirts/phpinfo.php
_SERVER["PHP_SELF"]	/tshirts/phpinfo.php
_SERVER["REQUEST_TIME"]	1334535428


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Bag godaddy! its just not even a real solution.. that is if you can?


----------



## freebird1963

AdvancedArtist said:


> Bag godaddy! its just not even a real solution.. that is if you can?


I will when my hoster upgrades his PHP. Right now hes at 4.7 so using this as a test site for setting up and all. To learn it and see how I want to go with it once my hoster is up to date.

Thanks
M


----------



## majesticmind

maybe i will try installing from ie instead of chrome, dont see why it would make a difference. I did try uploading the clipart, font zips though every browser and failed. but maybe installing the whole thing from ie will help.


----------



## freebird1963

In IE it seemed to go smoother and quicker. Not sure why but did.
But fonts still fail in both.
I would suggest deleteing all files and reuploading the openshirts installer 4 directory. I renamed my to install before installing also to help get rid of the spaces in the url.

Good Luck


----------



## gorilladiver

Great work on the program I just got it installed. I was wondering if there is any way to integrate it with my current Magento website and shopping cart. Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## majesticmind

seems my problem is coming from the uploadify script built into the openshirts. it is not working properly with sessions for some reason for me so it uploads then tries to redirect me to somewhere else.I dont know how to fix it so im SOL


----------



## freebird1963

Tom
Is there a way to install fonts manually ? I can't get the store up cuz it says no fonts.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## majesticmind

I ve tried to manually put fonts in the folders but it still says no font found. I think they need to be uploaded via the upload button , which does not work for me. followed along witht the video for installing this time and my install goes exactly the one in the video but i can not uplaod files. All server settings are correct.it should work, but doe not.
I guess I will have to go with out.


----------



## cadart

are you getting the "upload" button on screen?

I'm so close!!! getting this error as show thru the error log:
2012-04-16 2:15:36 - PHP Warning: Unknown: open(/var/php_sessions/sess_43373ae20a48479518f500194070cfd2, O_RDWR) failed: No such file or directory (2) in Unknown on line 0
2012-04-16 2:15:36 - PHP Warning: Unknown: Failed to write session data (files). Please verify that the current setting of session.save_path is correct (/var/php_sessions) in Unknown on line 0

just can't get the designer to come up. I'll keep trying.


----------



## majesticmind

So i installed again and tried the upload button and it uploads all the way to 100% and then a box pops up saying http 302 error.

BUT it is also logging me out of the system at the same time. If I click on anything after trying to upload, I am logged out even though I am clearing being noted as logged in still up in the top right hand corner. 

This is does not look like a problem on my end. Some session control is not working right somewhere and instead of following through witht the upload it is logging me out, which is the redirect error.

BUT again, I dont know how to fix it so iam still SOL


----------



## JeridHill

majesticmind said:


> BUT again, I dont know how to fix it so iam still SOL


Keep in mind, this is a public Beta release. That means, continue to work with it noting all of the issues you are experiencing and what you are doing when you get these errors. The beta release is not meant to be used as a live site. There are bugs and that is normal, this is why it's still in beta.

In beta testing, it's good to note who your hosting company is in order to further develop the software for a broader market, that way the developers can look into those companies as well and see what they are doing differently with their hosting.

Tom, if there other things to look for in a hosting company, i.e. php version, let us know!


----------



## al3ssandr000

gorilladiver said:


> Great work on the program I just got it installed. I was wondering if there is any way to integrate it with my current Magento website and shopping cart. Has anyone tried this yet?


same question also for me...


----------



## bjdbjd

freebird1963 said:


> ...
> Made and connected to the database.
> Installed the
> Products and Clipart packs fine.
> Again tho fonts pack fails.
> Message is
> *NOTICE UNDEFINED INDEX FILEDATA IN (the url to the file) /ADMIN/CONTROLLER/CONTENT PACK/INSTALL.PHP ON LINE 48
> 
> more of the same below it but then on LINE 54.
> NOTHING INSTALLED.*
> 
> In the admin I can see the new products and the clipart so those are loading but not the fonts.
> 
> TRIED WITH CHROME and get a HTTP 500 error instead of the long one above.
> 
> Captures attached.
> 
> IDEAS ?
> 
> THanks
> Mark


Same message for me !?


----------



## SuicideCharley

I had the home and student version and found I couldn't use it. Bought the full Corelx5 and still can't get it to work. Still trying to get this worked out as the free tools look great!


----------



## cadart

In the admin program, my products(except colors,sizes), clipart, orders and install pack modules work. What doesn't work is settings, fonts and the rest and the modules. What happens is as soon as i click on a tab it goes to the main login page every time and says "invalid token". Anybody know what these modules have in common?


----------



## JeridHill

It's better if we start a new thread for the BETA testing. The issues can easily get lost on this thread so any issues you are experiencing, post them here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t184690.html#post1091485


----------



## epichouse

Installed the whole system purrr-fectly. No problems at all. Just that in the admin page, I can't really access the cliparts and various other sections. It will just bring me back to the login page of the admin module.

And is there anyway we can allow customers to upload their own designs? Or will there be any documentation for the modules and classes used? I am a PHP developer, and if time allows me, I should be able to modify and make new components for the public! the power of open source!

Still, great job to ya'all mates!


----------



## uniquekreations

Excellent work!!! This is awesome.


----------



## EmbroideryImages

I have been trying to get the opentshirt on line. I have same questions as other users. I get the 302 error also, whats funny is the products uploaded but can not get fonts or Clipart to upload. Also have two areas that are red (off) Register Globals and Magic Quotes GPC. Does anyone know where to put the fonts and clipart in what folder and also the font.json file and the clipart.json. I believe that it would work on my system if I new where to put these files.

Thamks
Ronny


----------



## EmbroideryImages

Well I thought I found the problem, The error 302 is a redirect error. On my main page is a redirect command that redirects cell phone users to a mobile website made for cell phones. I turned if off but it did not do any good.

Oh well has anyone came up with a workaround for the fonts, clipart and the produce installers?

Thanks
Keep up the good work Jim.

Ronny and Katherine
Embroidery Images - Screen Printing - Rhinestones Garments - Vinyl - Tackle Twill - DTG - STEPHEN JOSEPH BACKPACKS - MONOGRAMS


----------



## kentpyper

When I go to export the saved image of the t-shirt and clipart, it exports it as a ".org" file. If I rename the file to ".jpg" then I can open it. How do I make sure that the program exports in ".jpg" in the first place?

Kent


----------



## kentpyper

Is it possible to put through a test order without going through paypal? Is paypal our only option right now? How are we noitified of the sale? Are we sent the artwork? Thank you


----------



## RobertG

kentpyper said:


> Is it possible to put through a test order without going through paypal? Is paypal our only option right now? How are we noitified of the sale? Are we sent the artwork? Thank you


You could use the PayPal sandbox, that way you could go trough the whole virtual experience to test it.


www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Well we are over 500 downloads of the beta. I am almost thru the X6 upgrade work jam. Then I can turn my attention to this. 

So far with the exception of the issues which are mostly due to hosting configuration especially on Godaddy.. things are going very weel.

Users are easily working with the admin and other features.

I think this week we wil have our next release which I would say is the fist release you can start to sell online with.


----------



## freebird1963

AdvancedArtist said:


> Well we are over 500 downloads of the beta. I am almost thru the X6 upgrade work jam. Then I can turn my attention to this.
> 
> So far with the exception of the issues which are mostly due to hosting configuration especially on Godaddy.. things are going very weel.
> 
> Users are easily working with the admin and other features.
> 
> I think this week we wil have our next release which I would say is the fist release you can start to sell online with.


I keep hearing about the hosting configuration but I have not found a listing of php or mysql or any other program settings needed any were. Is there such a list ? If so were can I get it ? Also the lack of logging by the program makes it harder for us to get info on the what is causing the issue(s) and try to get the configurations fixed with php.ini hacks or other settings that might need to be changed. 
I look forward to the next release that might fix the issues.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

freebird1963 said:


> I keep hearing about the hosting configuration but I have not found a listing of php or mysql or any other program settings needed any were. Is there such a list ? If so were can I get it ? Also the lack of logging by the program makes it harder for us to get info on the what is causing the issue(s) and try to get the configurations fixed with php.ini hacks or other settings that might need to be changed.
> I look forward to the next release that might fix the issues.


I understand your fustration I have been there before but you can solve the problem for about $10 a month at one of hosts that works.

Hosting for OpenTshirts

Yes documentation and training will come but that will take time.


----------



## EmbroideryImages

I can not wait for the next release either, btw I did get the opentshirt beta to work, and I did what some of the users said to do, I closed my account at my old provider and open up a new one at hostgater, and reset my website there, reinstalled opentshirt it works there with no problems.

Ronny and Katherine
Embroidery Images - Screen Printing - Rhinestones Garments - Vinyl - Tackle Twill - DTG - STEPHEN JOSEPH BACKPACKS - MONOGRAMS


----------



## majesticmind

AdvancedArtist said:


> I understand your fustration I have been there before but you can solve the problem for about $10 a month at one of hosts that works.
> 
> Hosting for OpenTshirts
> 
> Yes documentation and training will come but that will take time.


 I think host gator that works is a cpanel host, and so is mine s o really mine would work just fine if my provider had it set up the same way but if noone can tell us what the right way is then how are we supposed to get it to work. Just give us the configs of the hostgator cpanel and we can match it to our cpanel and make the appropriate changes. I would not change a provider after years of loyalty when all we need is the info.If anyone has the configs of their host and has a working opentshirt, just post the info so we can get ours working too.

thanks 
Dan


----------



## Hegemone

I just installed on inmotion hosting via cpanel though if I reinstall I am just going to dump it in place using FTP program. The whole thing went up and into place in less then 20 mins. I was adding items and fun stuff in ten more minutes. Piece of cake so far.


----------



## majesticmind

Hegemone said:


> I just installed on inmotion hosting via cpanel though if I reinstall I am just going to dump it in place using FTP program. The whole thing went up and into place in less then 20 mins. I was adding items and fun stuff in ten more minutes. Piece of cake so far.


so what are the configs that your host uses?


----------



## Hegemone

I don't see how it's a cpanel thing. You are just moving files around within your file system. The whole thing could be done with FTP from your desktop. Even with the database your just building a blank one for the application to use. cpanel just let's you see the file system through your browser. Cpanel has no impact on the app it's an interface. Are you asking what I have my file permissions set to? Is there a specific set of settings you want to see?


----------



## freebird1963

Hegemone said:


> I don't see how it's a cpanel thing. You are just moving files around within your file system. The whole thing could be done with FTP from your desktop. Even with the database your just building a blank one for the application to use. cpanel just let's you see the file system through your browser. Cpanel has no impact on the app it's an interface. Are you asking what I have my file permissions set to? Is there a specific set of settings you want to see?


Yes it would be the PHP settings. SHould be phpinfo.php file in the root directory. Ifyou call that up in the url it tells you all the php settings.


----------



## Hegemone

PHP is not cpanel. But that's a side argument. Heres the results of that script if you want to see how inmotionhosting has PHP set up on my server. I deleted info specific to the terminal initiating the queries.

PHP Version 5.2.17


System	Linux ##########.inmotionhosting.com 2.6.18-238.9.1.el5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 12 18:10:13 EDT 2011 x86_64
Build Date	Jan 13 2012 21:48:44
Configure Command './configure' '--enable-bcmath' '--enable-calendar' '--enable-dbase' '--enable-exif' '--enable-ftp' '--enable-gd-native-ttf' '--enable-libxml' '--enable-magic-quotes' '--enable-mbstring' '--enable-pdo=shared' '--enable-soap' '--enable-sockets' '--enable-sqlite-utf8' '--enable-zend-multibyte' '--enable-zip' '--prefix=/usr' '--with-bz2' '--with-curl=/opt/curlssl/' '--with-curlwrappers' '--with-freetype-dir=/usr' '--with-gd' '--with-gettext' '--with-imap=/opt/php_with_imap_client/' '--with-imap-ssl=/usr' '--with-jpeg-dir=/usr' '--with-kerberos' '--with-libdir=lib64' '--with-libexpat-dir=/usr' '--with-libxml-dir=/opt/xml2' '--with-libxml-dir=/opt/xml2/' '--with-mcrypt=/opt/libmcrypt/' '--with-mhash=/opt/mhash/' '--with-mime-magic' '--with-mysql=/usr' '--with-mysql-sock=/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' '--with-mysqli=/usr/bin/mysql_config' '--with-openssl=/usr' '--with-openssl-dir=/usr' '--with-pcre-regex=/opt/pcre' '--with-pdo-mysql=shared' '--with-pdo-sqlite=shared' '--with-pic' '--with-png-dir=/usr' '--with-pspell' '--with-sqlite=shared' '--with-tidy=/opt/tidy/' '--with-ttf' '--with-xmlrpc' '--with-xpm-dir=/usr' '--with-xsl=/opt/xslt/' '--with-zlib' '--with-zlib-dir=/usr'
Server API	CGI
Virtual Directory Support	disabled
Configuration File (php.ini) Path	/usr/lib
Loaded Configuration File	/usr/local/lib/php.ini
Scan this dir for additional .ini files	(none)
additional .ini files parsed	(none)
PHP API	20041225
PHP Extension	20060613
Zend Extension	220060519
Debug Build	no
Thread Safety	disabled
Zend Memory Manager	enabled
IPv6 Support	enabled
Registered PHP Streams	compress.zlib, compress.bzip2, dict, ftp, ftps, gopher, http, https, imap, imaps, pop3, pop3s, rtsp, smtp, smtps, telnet, tftp, php, file, data, zip
Registered Stream Socket Transports	tcp, udp, unix, udg, ssl, sslv3, sslv2, tls
Registered Stream Filters	zlib.*, bzip2.*, convert.iconv.*, string.rot13, string.toupper, string.tolower, string.strip_tags, convert.*, consumed

This program makes use of the Zend Scripting Language Engine:
Zend Engine v2.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2010 Zend Technologies
with the ionCube PHP Loader v4.0.9, Copyright (c) 2002-2011, by ionCube Ltd., and
with Zend Optimizer v3.3.9, Copyright (c) 1998-2009, by Zend Technologies

Configuration

PHP Core

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
allow_call_time_pass_reference	On	On
allow_url_fopen	On	On
allow_url_include	Off	Off
always_populate_raw_post_data	Off	Off
arg_separator.input	&	&
arg_separator.output	&	&
asp_tags	Off	Off
auto_append_file	no value	no value
auto_globals_jit	On	On
auto_prepend_file	no value	no value
browscap	no value	no value
default_charset	utf-8	utf-8
default_mimetype	text/html	text/html
define_syslog_variables	Off	Off
detect_unicode	On	On
disable_classes	no value	no value
disable_functions	no value	no value
display_errors	STDOUT	STDOUT
display_startup_errors	Off	Off
doc_root	no value	no value
docref_ext	no value	no value
docref_root	no value	no value
enable_dl	On	On
error_append_string	no value	no value
error_log	error_log	error_log
error_prepend_string	no value	no value
error_reporting	6135	6135
expose_php	Off	Off
extension_dir	/usr/local/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20060613	/usr/local/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20060613
file_uploads	On	On
highlight.bg	#FFFFFF	#FFFFFF
highlight.comment	#FF8000	#FF8000
highlight.default	#0000BB	#0000BB
highlight.html	#000000	#000000
highlight.keyword	#007700	#007700
highlight.string	#DD0000	#DD0000
html_errors	On	On
ignore_repeated_errors	Off	Off
ignore_repeated_source	Off	Off
ignore_user_abort	Off	Off
implicit_flush	Off	Off
include_path	.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php	.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php
log_errors	On	On
log_errors_max_len	1024	1024
magic_quotes_gpc	Off	Off
magic_quotes_runtime	Off	Off
magic_quotes_sybase	Off	Off
mail.force_extra_parameters	no value	no value
max_execution_time	30	30
max_file_uploads	20	20
max_input_nesting_level	64	64
max_input_time	60	60
memory_limit	512M	512M
open_basedir	no value	no value
output_buffering	no value	no value
output_handler	no value	no value
post_max_size	128M	128M
precision	12	12
realpath_cache_size	16K	16K
realpath_cache_ttl	120	120
register_argc_argv	On	On
register_globals	Off	Off
register_long_arrays	On	On
report_memleaks	On	On
report_zend_debug	On	On
safe_mode	Off	Off
safe_mode_exec_dir	no value	no value
safe_mode_gid	Off	Off
safe_mode_include_dir	no value	no value
sendmail_from	no value	no value
sendmail_path	/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i	/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i
serialize_precision	100	100
short_open_tag	On	On
SMTP	localhost	localhost
smtp_port	25	25
sql.safe_mode	Off	Off
track_errors	Off	Off
unserialize_callback_func	no value	no value
upload_max_filesize	128M	128M
upload_tmp_dir	no value	no value
user_dir	no value	no value
variables_order	EGPCS	EGPCS
xmlrpc_error_number	0	0
xmlrpc_errors	Off	Off
y2k_compliance	On	On
zend.ze1_compatibility_mode	Off	Off

bcmath

BCMath support	enabled

bz2

BZip2 Support	Enabled
Stream Wrapper support	compress.bz2://
Stream Filter support	bzip2.decompress, bzip2.compress
BZip2 Version	1.0.3, 15-Feb-2005

calendar

Calendar support	enabled

cgi

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
cgi.check_shebang_line	1	1
cgi.fix_pathinfo	1	1
cgi.nph	0	0
cgi.rfc2616_headers	0	0

ctype

ctype functions	enabled

curl

cURL support	enabled
cURL Information	libcurl/7.23.1 OpenSSL/0.9.8b zlib/1.2.3 libidn/0.6.5

date

date/time support	enabled
"Olson" Timezone Database Version	2010.9
Timezone Database	internal
Default timezone	America/New_York

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
date.default_latitude	31.7667	31.7667
date.default_longitude	35.2333	35.2333
date.sunrise_zenith	90.583333	90.583333
date.sunset_zenith	90.583333	90.583333
date.timezone	no value	no value

dom

DOM/XML	enabled
DOM/XML API Version	20031129
libxml Version	2.7.8
HTML Support	enabled
XPath Support	enabled
XPointer Support	enabled
Schema Support	enabled
RelaxNG Support	enabled

exif

EXIF Support	enabled
EXIF Version	1.4 $Id: exif.c 293036 2010-01-03 09:23:27Z sebastian $
Supported EXIF Version	0220
Supported filetypes	JPEG,TIFF

filter

Input Validation and Filtering	enabled
Revision	$Revision: 298196 $

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
filter.default	unsafe_raw	unsafe_raw
filter.default_flags	no value	no value

ftp

FTP support	enabled

gd

GD Support	enabled
GD Version	bundled (2.0.34 compatible)
FreeType Support	enabled
FreeType Linkage	with freetype
FreeType Version	2.2.1
GIF Read Support	enabled
GIF Create Support	enabled
JPG Support	enabled
PNG Support	enabled
WBMP Support	enabled
XPM Support	enabled
XBM Support	enabled

gettext

GetText Support	enabled

hash

hash support	enabled
Hashing Engines	md2 md4 md5 sha1 sha256 sha384 sha512 ripemd128 ripemd160 ripemd256 ripemd320 whirlpool tiger128,3 tiger160,3 tiger192,3 tiger128,4 tiger160,4 tiger192,4 snefru gost adler32 crc32 crc32b haval128,3 haval160,3 haval192,3 haval224,3 haval256,3 haval128,4 haval160,4 haval192,4 haval224,4 haval256,4 haval128,5 haval160,5 haval192,5 haval224,5 haval256,5

htscanner

htscanner support	enabled
extension version	0.9.1-dev
CVS Id	$Id: htscanner.c,v 1.25 2009/03/04 00:40:16 pajoye Exp $

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
htscanner.config_file	.htaccess	.htaccess
htscanner.default_docroot	/	/
htscanner.default_ttl	300	300
htscanner.stop_on_error	0	0

iconv

iconv support	enabled
iconv implementation	glibc
iconv library version	2.5

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
iconv.input_encoding	ISO-8859-1	ISO-8859-1
iconv.internal_encoding	ISO-8859-1	ISO-8859-1
iconv.output_encoding	ISO-8859-1	ISO-8859-1

imap

IMAP c-Client Version	2007f
SSL Support	enabled
Kerberos Support	enabled

json

json support	enabled
json version	1.2.1

libxml

libXML support	active
libXML Version	2.7.8
libXML streams	enabled

mbstring

Multibyte Support	enabled
Multibyte string engine	libmbfl
Multibyte (japanese) regex support	enabled
Multibyte regex (oniguruma) version	4.4.4
Multibyte regex (oniguruma) backtrack check	On

mbstring extension makes use of "streamable kanji code filter and converter", which is distributed under the GNU Lesser General Public License version 2.1.

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
mbstring.detect_order	no value	no value
mbstring.encoding_translation	Off	Off
mbstring.func_overload	0	0
mbstring.http_input	pass	pass
mbstring.http_output	pass	pass
mbstring.internal_encoding	no value	no value
mbstring.language	neutral	neutral
mbstring.script_encoding	no value	no value
mbstring.strict_detection	Off	Off
mbstring.substitute_character	no value	no value

mcrypt

mcrypt support	enabled
Version	2.5.8
Api No	20021217
Supported ciphers	cast-128 gost rijndael-128 twofish arcfour cast-256 loki97 rijndael-192 saferplus wake blowfish-compat des rijndael-256 serpent xtea blowfish enigma rc2 tripledes
Supported modes	cbc cfb ctr ecb ncfb nofb ofb stream

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
mcrypt.algorithms_dir	no value	no value
mcrypt.modes_dir	no value	no value

mhash

MHASH support	Enabled
MHASH API Version	20060101

mime_magic

mime_magic support	enabled

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
mime_magic.debug	Off	Off
mime_magic.magicfile	/usr/local/apache/conf/magic	/usr/local/apache/conf/magic

mysql

MySQL Support	enabled
Active Persistent Links	0
Active Links	0
Client API version	5.0.92
MYSQL_MODULE_TYPE	external
MYSQL_SOCKET	/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock
MYSQL_INCLUDE	-I/usr/include/mysql
MYSQL_LIBS	-L/usr/lib64 -lmysqlclient

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
mysql.allow_persistent	On	On
mysql.connect_timeout	60	60
mysql.default_host	no value	no value
mysql.default_password	no value	no value
mysql.default_port	no value	no value
mysql.default_socket	no value	no value
mysql.default_user	no value	no value
mysql.max_links	Unlimited	Unlimited
mysql.max_persistent	Unlimited	Unlimited
mysql.trace_mode	Off	Off

mysqli

MysqlI Support	enabled
Client API library version	5.0.92
Client API header version	5.0.92
MYSQLI_SOCKET	/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
mysqli.default_host	no value	no value
mysqli.default_port	##########}}
mysqli.default_pw	no value	no value
mysqli.default_socket	no value	no value
mysqli.default_user	no value	no value
mysqli.max_links	Unlimited	Unlimited
mysqli.reconnect	Off	Off

openssl

OpenSSL support	enabled
OpenSSL Version	OpenSSL 0.9.8e-fips-rhel5 01 Jul 2008

pcre

PCRE (Perl Compatible Regular Expressions) Support	enabled
PCRE Library Version	8.12 2011-01-15

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
pcre.backtrack_limit	100000	100000
pcre.recursion_limit	100000	100000

PDO

PDO support	enabled
PDO drivers	sqlite, sqlite2, mysql

pdo_mysql

PDO Driver for MySQL, client library version	5.0.92

pdo_sqlite

PDO Driver for SQLite 3.x	enabled
PECL Module version	(bundled) 1.0.1 $Id: pdo_sqlite.c 293036 2010-01-03 09:23:27Z sebastian $
SQLite Library	3.3.7

posix

Revision	$Revision: 293036 $

pspell

PSpell Support	enabled

Reflection

Reflection	enabled
Version	$Id: php_reflection.c 300129 2010-06-03 00:43:37Z felipe $

session

Session Support	enabled
Registered save handlers	files user sqlite
Registered serializer handlers	php php_binary

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
session.auto_start	Off	Off
session.bug_compat_42	On	On
session.bug_compat_warn	On	On
session.cache_expire	180	180
session.cache_limiter	nocache	nocache
session.cookie_domain	no value	no value
session.cookie_httponly	Off	Off
session.cookie_lifetime	0	0
session.cookie_path	/	/
session.cookie_secure	Off	Off
session.entropy_file	no value	no value
session.entropy_length	0	0
session.gc_divisor	100	100
session.gc_maxlifetime	1440	1440
session.gc_probability	1	1
session.hash_bits_per_character	4	4
session.hash_function	0	0
session.name	PHPSESSID	PHPSESSID
session.referer_check	no value	no value
session.save_handler	files	files
session.save_path	/tmp	/tmp
session.serialize_handler	php	php
session.use_cookies	On	On
session.use_only_cookies	Off	Off
session.use_trans_sid	0	0

SimpleXML

Simplexml support	enabled
Revision	$Revision: 299016 $
Schema support	enabled

soap

Soap Client	enabled
Soap Server	enabled

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
soap.wsdl_cache	1	1
soap.wsdl_cache_dir	/tmp	/tmp
soap.wsdl_cache_enabled	1	1
soap.wsdl_cache_limit	5	5
soap.wsdl_cache_ttl	86400	86400

sockets

Sockets Support	enabled

SPL

SPL support	enabled
Interfaces	Countable, OuterIterator, RecursiveIterator, SeekableIterator, SplObserver, SplSubject
Classes	AppendIterator, ArrayIterator, ArrayObject, BadFunctionCallException, BadMethodCallException, CachingIterator, DirectoryIterator, DomainException, EmptyIterator, FilterIterator, InfiniteIterator, InvalidArgumentException, IteratorIterator, LengthException, LimitIterator, LogicException, NoRewindIterator, OutOfBoundsException, OutOfRangeException, OverflowException, ParentIterator, RangeException, RecursiveArrayIterator, RecursiveCachingIterator, RecursiveDirectoryIterator, RecursiveFilterIterator, RecursiveIteratorIterator, RecursiveRegexIterator, RegexIterator, RuntimeException, SimpleXMLIterator, SplFileInfo, SplFileObject, SplObjectStorage, SplTempFileObject, UnderflowException, UnexpectedValueException

SQLite

SQLite support	enabled
PECL Module version	2.0-dev $Id: sqlite.c 298697 2010-04-28 12:10:10Z iliaa $
SQLite Library	2.8.17
SQLite Encoding	UTF-8

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
sqlite.assoc_case	0	0

standard

Regex Library	Bundled library enabled
Dynamic Library Support	enabled
Path to sendmail	/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
assert.active	1	1
assert.bail	0	0
assert.callback	no value	no value
assert.quiet_eval	0	0
assert.warning	1	1
auto_detect_line_endings	0	0
default_socket_timeout	60	60
safe_mode_allowed_env_vars	PHP_	PHP_
safe_mode_protected_env_vars	LD_LIBRARY_PATH	LD_LIBRARY_PATH
url_rewriter.tags	a=href,area=href,frame=src,input=src,form=,fieldset=	a=href,area=href,frame=src,input=src,form=,fieldset=
user_agent	no value	no value

tidy

Tidy support	enabled
libTidy Release	25 March 2009
Extension Version	2.0 ($Id: tidy.c 293036 2010-01-03 09:23:27Z sebastian $)

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
tidy.clean_output	0	0
tidy.default_config	no value	no value

tokenizer

Tokenizer Support	enabled

xml

XML Support	active
XML Namespace Support	active
EXPAT Version	expat_1.95.8

xmlreader

XMLReader	enabled

xmlrpc

core library version	xmlrpc-epi v. 0.51
php extension version	0.51
author	Dan Libby
homepage	http://xmlrpc-epi.sourceforge.net
open sourced by	Epinions.com

xmlwriter

XMLWriter	enabled

xsl

XSL	enabled
libxslt Version	1.1.26
libxslt compiled against libxml Version	2.7.8
EXSLT	enabled
libexslt Version	1.1.26

Zend Optimizer

Optimization Pass 1	enabled
Optimization Pass 2	enabled
Optimization Pass 3	enabled
Optimization Pass 4	enabled
Optimization Pass 9	enabled
Zend Loader	enabled
License Path	no value
Obfuscation level	3

zip

Zip	enabled
Extension Version	$Id: php_zip.c 305848 2010-11-30 11:04:06Z pajoye $
Zip version	1.8.11
Libzip version	0.9.0

zlib

ZLib Support	enabled
Stream Wrapper support	compress.zlib://
Stream Filter support	zlib.inflate, zlib.deflate
Compiled Version	1.2.3
Linked Version	1.2.3

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
zlib.output_compression	Off	Off
zlib.output_compression_level	-1	-1
zlib.output_handler	no value	no value

Additional Modules

Module Name
dbase
homeloader
ionCube Loader

Environment

Variable	Value
Not sharing.

PHP Variables
Notsharing.

PHP License

This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under the terms of the PHP License as published by the PHP Group and included in the distribution in the file: LICENSE

This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

If you did not receive a copy of the PHP license, or have any questions about PHP licensing, please contact license[USER=27024]@PH[/USER]p.net.


----------



## Twillie

Using the installation instructions I loaded the designer to my website. It was successfully loaded. I cannot open Designer because I do not have fonts. I didn't see anywhere in the instructions of where to unzip and place the fonts. Same for clipart and products. Any suggestions. Thanks, Sue


----------



## JeridHill

You don't unzip the fonts, choose the option in the backend that says install pack, then choose one of the zipped files included and it will upload, unzip and install for you.


----------



## ukracer

If you check out the opentshirt forums Forums we can sort out your problems.


----------



## ukracer

I think this will be changed as it gives the user the files to use. So graphics you purchase or design will be available which is not good. I think this file will be sent to the back end admin soon.

A lot of the discussion in this thread is not reaching us on the Open T shirt forums which is sad as Tom is putting in all the effort and time and money in developing it.


----------



## ukracer

Host gator is one of the best. Myself and Tom have been with them for years.


----------



## ukracer

kentpyper said:


> When I go to export the saved image of the t-shirt and clipart, it exports it as a ".org" file. If I rename the file to ".jpg" then I can open it. How do I make sure that the program exports in ".jpg" in the first place?
> 
> Kent


This is being discussed in one of the threads on the Open T shirt forum. Esentially you dont even need to rename it to jpeg just tekl it to open the file anyway.

That said its not advisable IMHO to have it available to users. It needs to be sent to the back end and this has been flagged to Tom and the developers already.


----------



## ukracer

freebird1963 said:


> I keep hearing about the hosting configuration but I have not found a listing of php or mysql or any other program settings needed any were. Is there such a list ? If so were can I get it ? Also the lack of logging by the program makes it harder for us to get info on the what is causing the issue(s) and try to get the configurations fixed with php.ini hacks or other settings that might need to be changed.
> I look forward to the next release that might fix the issues.


Have you tried the log files in the cpanel of the host?? This should give you enough info.


----------



## freebird1963

ukracer said:


> Have you tried the log files in the cpanel of the host?? This should give you enough info.


Why do you assume every hoster uses the cpanel ? Mine doesn't. One uses HELM the other not sure.
And being there is a option for a debug in the backend all errors should be logged by the designer not the system. However I have yet to find the designer log files.


----------



## ukracer

I perhaps should have stated the name in full. Control panel. 

Parallels Helm is a Microsoft windows control panel solution, empowering hosting providers to control, automate and sell virtually any product or service. Helm allows service providers to keep their operational costs down and serve their customers better, resulting in efficient service, improved revenue and greater levels of customer satisfaction.

All errors should be logged in the host system as this is where the variables are likely to be .

hope this helps.?


----------



## RobertG

ukracer said:


> I think this will be changed as it gives the user the files to use. So graphics you purchase or design will be available which is not good. I think this file will be sent to the back end admin soon.
> 
> A lot of the discussion in this thread is not reaching us on the Open T shirt forums which is sad as Tom is putting in all the effort and time and money in developing it.


I started to check out the openTshirt forums a while ago, and I agree, it will be much better to have everything organised together on the developers site. Maybe an idea to close this tread or stop answering these technical questions here?

Regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## majesticmind

really took a look a the hostgator site. Awesome deal there. The pages on their site are taking forever to load for some reason, but from what i see so far i may switch over even if i cant get the openshirt to work.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Due to the X6 upgrade we had to keep focus on that and supplying our users with free upgrades and other information. Within the week or so I put my full attention here.

To be honest I am hoping the community will deal with support we have given you an app that cost 10s of thousands to develop. In a free open source solution. This current version has more potential than any solution in the market at this time. You can use it freely, change it freely and more. 

It is so much more than just a free web based t-shirt solution. 

I will have to educate on open source and web marketing both of which have changed my life and my business. But first I have to wrap up the X6 upgrade issues as the users that have bought our products and believed in us are the ones that paid the bills that made this possible.

You can say it is an AdvancedArtist thing but in reality it is an us together thing. Some may understand and some may not.

Soon this will have have my full attention.


----------



## cadart

Gotta pay the bills first and put food on the table. Totally understand and I'd do the same.
Thanks for the awesome opportunity!!!


----------



## Twillie

I was having problems with the Font upload but I solved that problem by contacting my host (WingSix). 
It appears the server's application level firewall was blocking the upload attempt. They had to create an exception for the application in the /designer/admin/ directory of our account to allow the upload.
The fonts were able to go up with no problem.

Now I am having trouble on the backend where I try to go to settings and it just brings me back out to the sign in page. I can use the products, clipart and fonts icons. Everything else kicks me out to the login page.
Anyone have this problem.


----------



## cadart

Twillie said:


> Now I am having trouble on the backend where I try to go to settings and it just brings me back out to the sign in page. I can use the products, clipart and fonts icons. Everything else kicks me out to the login page.
> Anyone have this problem.


I had a similar problem, mine had to do with the tmp files. Here was my fix.
(Also, sometimes, even after this change, I occasionally get the same problem, I can either "reload" the page or even "Go back one page" sometimes works also.)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t184690.html#post1091901

******FIXED*****
This simple fix got rid of all my initial problems and designer seems to working and same with admin program.

I had to go into my hosts (powweb.com) default PHP file settings and made this change ONLY. 

(before)
;session.save_path = "/tmp"
(after, i just removed semicolon and saved file)
session.save_path = "/tmp"


----------



## AdvancedArtist

First commercial release.. Not in the sense of having to pay for it but in the sense that you can set it up and start using to actually sell and process orders. Its coming out on Tuesday or Wednesday..

Thank all of you for patience and testing and feed back. A long ride a lot of work but it is here. The first free open source solution for the industry. I am actually very relieved... It is finished!


----------



## EGS

@advanced - Congrats on this new product! I think you did a GREAT job on the functionality just based on the little bit that I played with it on openTshirts.com.

I tried to call the customer service number and nobody has called me back.

I posted on the forum and nobody has replied.

My question is...
Can I adjust the pricing? Can I offer a discount on second side printing? Or, am I limited to just the grid pricing I put in?

I watched the videos on the instal process and it is a bit trickier to instal than I want to deal with but I don't mind hiring a programmer to help me should I go this way. I would be paying for Ink Soft anyway.

Also, can it be embedded in my current site?


----------



## Twillie

Thanks... got it working with help from my host Wingsix.
Twillie


----------



## AdvancedArtist

EGS said:


> @advanced - Congrats on this new product! I think you did a GREAT job on the functionality just based on the little bit that I played with it on openTshirts.com.
> 
> I tried to call the customer service number and nobody has called me back.
> 
> I posted on the forum and nobody has replied.
> 
> My question is...
> Can I adjust the pricing? Can I offer a discount on second side printing? Or, am I limited to just the grid pricing I put in?
> 
> I watched the videos on the instal process and it is a bit trickier to instal than I want to deal with but I don't mind hiring a programmer to help me should I go this way. I would be paying for Ink Soft anyway.
> 
> Also, can it be embedded in my current site?


At this time the grid that you see for pricing can be adjusted but as far second side is concerned there is not option for that currently. But it could be done prettly easily.

I would give the install a shot or have someone do it for you would take no more then 5 minutes.

It you have a wrapper style functionality is your current site you could embed or just link from your pages to the set up on site.

At this point I would say we have the foundation. When I say finished, I mean the first release.

From here I would expect to see updates and extentions/modules starting to come online for the sytem from us and other developers.

Our next focus will be letting the user upload their own art and functionality in the pricing and design studio for DTG and forms of output.


----------



## EGS

Great! Thanks for the response. Again.....GREAT job! I will get someone to help me and start to implement this into my business platform. Thanks for your GREAT contribution to our industry!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

EGS said:


> Great! Thanks for the response. Again.....GREAT job! I will get someone to help me and start to implement this into my business platform. Thanks for your GREAT contribution to our industry!


One thing to keep in mind. It is open source so if you want to set up anything custom relating to pricing or anything else for that matter you can do so. Their are an abundance of affordable programmers on sites like www.freelance.com and others around the web.

There are benefits to both proprietary and open source. I prefer open source because I want to be able to customize my system. For example on AdvancedTshirts our vidoe player supports advertising before the videos run. I had that custom developed for my open source Joomla system and set up in the admin. 

Yes it cost me some money but I wanted that functionality. Had I not been in open source I could not have done that unless the developer was willing to do it for me.

Open source provides you and the community with a solution you can use in any way you please. The key, I would say, is to look at your online business model and strategy. Because you are only limited by your imagination and budget as to what you want to do with you business online when your are working with open source. 

You can start with a minmal for free investment and as your business grows develop your system around your business model or strategies.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

This afternooon I will upload the next release and post here after it is online. Lots of things fixed and improved.


----------



## Ruimpress

can't wait


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Here is the new relase...

www.opentshirts.org/downloads/beta3.zip 

You will have to download the file and then extract and then install just the opentshirt installer for your folder on your server.

Then you can install the fonts, products etc thru the opentshirts admin.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAQZOLz3CEw[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bofS3kj2Cw[/media]

The above videos may be of some assistance.

This is the version I will start the training with and we will start getting more information together as quickly as we can.


----------



## EGS

Does the version on the openTshirts site reflect the changes?


----------



## kentpyper

Can this be installed over the old version or do we need to me a new database and folder etc.....


----------



## AdvancedArtist

EGS said:


> Does the version on the openTshirts site reflect the changes?


I do not believe our beta has been updated yet.. We were to focused on this.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

kentpyper said:


> Can this be installed over the old version or do we need to me a new database and folder etc.....


I would start with everything clean but I as the programmers in the morning perhaps I am wrong.


----------



## Ruimpress

kentpyper said:


> Can this be installed over the old version or do we need to me a new database and folder etc.....[/QUOT\
> 
> I think you need to do all the installation again


----------



## JeridHill

Tom, the backend is much much nicer. It's looking really good.


----------



## Ruimpress

This is nice!!!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Ruimpress said:


> This is nice!!!


You just made my day!

And its Open Source.. Free yes.. but Open Source!!!!!!! that is worth allot more than FREE!

Open Source.. developed around OS standards!

Free and open.. GNU GPL!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Now thats what I am talking about! A free system with complete freedom! With the exception that it stays free and open!

The GNU General Public License is a free, copyleft license for software and other kinds of works.
The licenses for most software and other practical works are designed to take away your freedom to share and change the works. By contrast, the GNU General Public License is intended to guarantee your freedom to share and change all versions of a program--to make sure it remains free software for all its users. We, the Free Software Foundation, use the GNU General Public License for most of our software; it applies also to any other work released this way by its authors. You can apply it to your programs, too.

When we speak of free software, we are referring to freedom, not price. Our General Public Licenses are designed to make sure that you have the freedom to distribute copies of free software (and charge for them if you wish), that you receive source code or can get it if you want it, that you can change the software or use pieces of it in new free programs, and that you know you can do these things.

To protect your rights, we need to prevent others from denying you these rights or asking you to surrender the rights. Therefore, you have certain responsibilities if you distribute copies of the software, or if you modify it: responsibilities to respect the freedom of others.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Ruimpress said:


> Dude, you just have no idea, how his program would help to the screen printing community,
> 
> I been heard to many comments in this forum about programs, futures, interest, articles and how to make easy money
> 
> But you know what?. A real screen printer is?
> 
> It Is a programmer, designer, artist, developer, accountant, bookkeeper, seller, and must important, it is a PERSON a Family member a worker, a human been who works 12 to 18 hour a day trying to do the best for the costumers. This is us. a new community, a new art of expression
> and you know what f...k those who trying to do a national screen printing day.
> That is a only a marketing. We are the real Screen Printers.
> We are the artist. We are humans beings


I hear that.. and I also know my clients/friends have invested in me and my work. This Industry and my users have again and again supported me and backed me up in every post relating to my work in these forums and everywhere else. 

So we just put their investment in us back into the industry and their ability to prosper and compete online.

GNU GPL! mix it up! shake it up! its Free GNU GPL I can not wait to see what is done with it!


----------



## bigf00t

Hi Tom, Congratulations on this project. It really is amazing work.

I've selected £sterling back office but it still shows up as dollars in the front?

EDIT: Also, since I want to use it with vinyl I have no need for the white underbase but when I try to change it in the settings I get this error:

*Notice*: Undefined index: id_design_color_design_color in */home/idesignc/public_html/T-shirtDesigner/admin/controller/design_color/design_color.php* on line *74**Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/idesignc/public_html/T-shirtDesigner/admin/index.php:82) in */home/idesignc/public_html/T-shirtDesigner/system/engine/controller.php* on line *28**Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/idesignc/public_html/T-shirtDesigner/admin/index.php:82) in */home/idesignc/public_html/T-shirtDesigner/system/engine/controller.php* on line *29*


----------



## AdvancedArtist

bigf00t said:


> Hi Tom, Congratulations on this project. It really is amazing work.
> 
> I've selected £sterling back office but it still shows up as dollars in the front?
> 
> EDIT: Also, since I want to use it with vinyl I have no need for the white underbase but when I try to change it in the settings I get this error:
> 
> *Notice*: Undefined index: id_design_color_design_color in */home/idesignc/public_html/T-shirtDesigner/admin/controller/design_color/design_color.php* on line *74**Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/idesignc/public_html/T-shirtDesigner/admin/index.php:82) in */home/idesignc/public_html/T-shirtDesigner/system/engine/controller.php* on line *28**Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/idesignc/public_html/T-shirtDesigner/admin/index.php:82) in */home/idesignc/public_html/T-shirtDesigner/system/engine/controller.php* on line *29*


 
I will have this looked at... had you installed any of the previous betas? If so did have any errors before?


----------



## bigf00t

AdvancedArtist said:


> I will have this looked at... had you installed any of the previous betas? If so did have any errors before?


I did install the previous beta and had a different issue with currency being converted. See my post in other thread.

I didn't try changing the under base option in the other beta so can't comment on that.

Sorry for short answer. Posting from phone.


----------



## RAV7

thank you. i look forward to incorporating it into my new e-commerce platform. sometimes thanks isn't enough as in this case.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

bigf00t said:


> Hi Tom, Congratulations on this project. It really is amazing work.
> 
> I've selected £sterling back office but it still shows up as dollars in the front?


We fixed these issues and there is a patch here 

Patch for beta3 download here


----------



## Panthera

I'm here by chance.It's incredible. Thank you for this open source project. I began to test it... Very well !

For 302 error with the fonts installation, i solved it in the php.ini and I have modified upload_max_filesize and post_max_size.


----------



## bigf00t

AdvancedArtist said:


> We fixed these issues and there is a patch here
> 
> Patch for beta3 download here


Thanks Mate.

How about the pound sterling issue?


----------



## bigf00t

bigf00t said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 
> How about the pound sterling issue?


Oops- just noticed thats been fixed as well. Awesome!


----------



## bjdbjd

Panthera said:


> I'm here by chance.It's incredible. Thank you for this open source project. I began to test it... Very well !
> 
> For 302 error with the fonts installation, i solved it in the php.ini and I have modified upload_max_filesize and post_max_size.


Which exactly php.ini file you mean? Where to find it?


----------



## Ruimpress

there is someone already selling on line?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

I have added several new tutorials and a youtube channel for the tutorials...

How to set up a product and other things..

OpenTshirts Tutorials - YouTube

These should help more coming soon.


----------



## Panthera

bjdbjd said:


> Which exactly php.ini file you mean? Where to find it?


I created a php.ini file in root folder but with the last release beta3 no problem. The php.ini is created.


----------



## bigf00t

AdvancedArtist said:


> We fixed these issues and there is a patch here
> 
> Patch for beta3 download here


Really sorry about this but 2 more issues for you AA.

1) With the pricing. I enter the price in pounds in the back office (eg: £9.99) but it reads it as $ and converts it into £ at front office- ie £6.19. EDIT: Also happens with the colour prices too.

2) I added a new size "Extra Extra Large" but in the front theres a blank space where the code "XXL" should be. EDIT: This seems to have fixed itself. Is there a way we can rearrange the order the sizes come in?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

bigf00t said:


> Really sorry about this but 2 more issues for you AA.
> 
> 1) With the pricing. I enter the price in pounds in the back office (eg: £9.99) but it reads it as $ and converts it into £ at front office- ie £6.19. EDIT: Also happens with the colour prices too.
> 
> 2) I added a new size "Extra Extra Large" but in the front theres a blank space where the code "XXL" should be. EDIT: This seems to have fixed itself. Is there a way we can rearrange the order the sizes come in?


You can rearrange the sizes by left click hold down and move up and down interactively. I am aware of the sizing issue.. the pound issue I will have looked it. 

I tested all weekend seems these might be last two issues as I did encounter the sizes issue also. But should not be hard to fix..


----------



## AdvancedArtist

bigf00t said:


> Really sorry about this but 2 more issues for you AA.
> 
> 1) With the pricing. I enter the price in pounds in the back office (eg: £9.99) but it reads it as $ and converts it into £ at front office- ie £6.19. EDIT: Also happens with the colour prices too.
> 
> 2) I added a new size "Extra Extra Large" but in the front theres a blank space where the code "XXL" should be. EDIT: This seems to have fixed itself. Is there a way we can rearrange the order the sizes come in?


These are two fixed I should post a patch sometime tomorrow and an updated installer.

I think that is it.. because I have pounded it and so have many others. And these are the only issues I found over the weekend.

With the exception of some on the config and php.ini requirements.

Its funny the more I work with the more realize just how easy we made on the back end which to me was the key to project. An easy to use administrator that streamlines the admin workflow. This giving users freedom to really set up custom shops.

And this was not an easy project.. design system, pricing, sizes, colors, inks, products, user accounts, save designs, the list is massive.


----------



## RobertG

AdvancedArtist said:


> I think that is it.. because I have pounded it and so have many others. And these are the only issues I found over the weekend.


Hello Tom,

This is coming along really great, I hope you will not getting tired of people expressing their gratitude, because you will surely get more of it (like this one).

I was wondering about the price conversion, I'm using euro's and after choosing that one in the back-end it does give me an other number on check-out. I guess its converted from dollars?

Any thoughts on that?

Thank you so much again!

Regards, Robert

EDIT: for the moment I solved it by setting the euro conversion to 1 in the database.


----------



## plugy

Is this stand alone or can you integrate into a site, like i have a prestashop site selling collectables is it possible to stitch this into my site.


----------



## bigf00t

AdvancedArtist said:


> These are two fixed I should post a patch sometime tomorrow and an updated installer.
> 
> I think that is it.. because I have pounded it and so have many others. And these are the only issues I found over the weekend.
> 
> With the exception of some on the config and php.ini requirements.
> 
> Its funny the more I work with the more realize just how easy we made on the back end which to me was the key to project. An easy to use administrator that streamlines the admin workflow. This giving users freedom to really set up custom shops.
> 
> And this was not an easy project.. design system, pricing, sizes, colors, inks, products, user accounts, save designs, the list is massive.


Hows this patch coming along AA?

Another request- is it possible for us to remove the options for the outlin/shadows?


----------



## RobertG

bigf00t said:


> Hows this patch coming along AA?
> 
> Another request- is it possible for us to remove the options for the outlin/shadows?


Yes, that would be a great option!


www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## AdvancedArtist

bigf00t said:


> Hows this patch coming along AA?
> 
> Another request- is it possible for us to remove the options for the outlin/shadows?


Thru the admin at this time no but you can have a coder disable that... In the source code of your set up. I do not think that would be hard or very time consuming.. what is need behind the requirement? I might be able to set up another installer that does not iclude that.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

bigf00t said:


> Hows this patch coming along AA?
> 
> Another request- is it possible for us to remove the options for the outlin/shadows?


I think it is almost ready I will check this afternoon. I have just been caught up in some other things the last day or two,


----------



## leoleo

Hi Tom, first of all Thank you so much for this great program that cost nothing to me .. 
I have a question, how can I add another currency as there are only three currencies but I need Pakistani Rupees in it. Is it possible so I can localize the currency ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## AdvancedArtist

I added a few more videos to the youtube playlist..

OpenTshirts Tutorials - YouTube

Mostly stuff on how to use the admin and also how to set up art for the system.

We should have a patch out with some fixes on tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

leoleo said:


> Hi Tom, first of all Thank you so much for this great program that cost nothing to me ..
> I have a question, how can I add another currency as there are only three currencies but I need Pakistani Rupees in it. Is it possible so I can localize the currency ?
> Thanks in advance


Leoleo,

We will try to carve time out early next week to take a look at this.. right now we are tied up on the patch and what I think we will call version 1.0 and move the sytem out of beta.


----------



## guffmugs

AdvancedArtist said:


> Look at this.. users helping users.. I will sleep very well this night. Because the only way you are going to compete with the big dogs is together. Between this thread and my forums I am blown away! And we are just getting started!


you know i havnt downloaded it yet but will soon i have just been enjoying watching people help people for nothing it warms your heart, i cant believe a guy like advance, tom, exists in this crappy world, youve made my day, no my year, im one of those who knows nothing about all this computer lark, was a bad lad at school and most my life, but i will say i grew up and started to search the net, and i come to understand alot, and even learned more than i ever did in school, found some great sites and forums with people like tom, that just help for the sake of helping, being nice is the first step to a happy life, Tom, i dont have much but if you EVER need anything its yours, put a donate button on your site so like minded people can donate, if you dont use the money im sure the guys that work for you may need some spare cash, times are hard for us all and we should never forget where we started, im sure anyone reading this will press the THANKS button to show they agree with me your a saint, you totally are, lol, there aint any other word for it look how much youve helped, youve even got everyone helping each other, press the THANKS button if you agree tom should put a donate button on his site, even if its only me buying you a pint of beer tom you well deserve it...................THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!.........


----------



## wildguy

Very nice tip!, I think I will be taking advantage of that tool


----------



## plugy

Will this be a stand alone website or is this like a module you could include into my existing prestashop site


----------



## guffmugs

Tom is there any chance you can shoot a video that we can post on our sites showing customers how to use the design studio part or our sites, without the admin bits and intro of yours on your site, so that random people who are buying from you who have not used a designer before can easily follow, I sell sublimation gifts aswell so have little old lady's and the like going to my site a video would work wonders, plus you do it so well I tried but just sound like a muppet

or if anyone else could do it so we can download it?

think it would be very useful

thanks in advance


----------



## RobertG

guffmugs said:


> Tom is there any chance you can shoot a video that we can post on our sites showing customers how to use the design studio part.


That's a great idea.
And maybe you or somebody else could do this and then offer it to the community?
Tom did so much already. 

Kind regards, Robert




www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## CircleHeartX

HI GUYS/GALS!.. I am New to all of this stuff and i have yet not started printing or anything!. I am here doing my research before i get into this business/Hobby.
From what i understand this is a program that helps you create your own designs that will go on a T-shirt or ect?... 
I have some Newbie questions to ask hope someone can answer.
-Where can i download this free program?. 
-Is it release yet? .
-What is the difference in other programs from this one?

I would like to start playing around with the "computer art" side of this industry to get a feel for what is ahead of me.
This thread had a lot of people interested so i wanted to kno what all the fuss is about haha
Sorry For all the newbie Questions. Hope some one can help! 
Thanks.


----------



## guffmugs

man. wrote this once editor ate it


this is to add to your website mate it isn't a stand alone programme it's so customers can design their own gear while on your site

do you have a website?

if not you need one with a shop front then thus adds to it

you need coral draw or photoshop programmes fir your pc, they use vector graphics so you'll get best results from em

if you can't use these Tom can help you again, get coraldraw x3 then watch all his help DVDs


----------



## beachy

Can anyone tell me if it's possible to use this for full colour only images for dye-sub printing or is it only possible to set up clip-art type images for screen printing (as shown in the youtube videos)?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

guffmugs said:


> Tom is there any chance you can shoot a video that we can post on our sites showing customers how to use the design studio part or our sites, without the admin bits and intro of yours on your site, so that random people who are buying from you who have not used a designer before can easily follow, I sell sublimation gifts aswell so have little old lady's and the like going to my site a video would work wonders, plus you do it so well I tried but just sound like a muppet


Done uploading it now... will set it up youtube as as a download.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

beachy said:


> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to use this for full colour only images for dye-sub printing or is it only possible to set up clip-art type images for screen printing (as shown in the youtube videos)?
> 
> Thanks for any info.


At this time you have to set the art up specifically for color management. But the modifations you are asking for could be done fairly easily and since the system is open source any that wants to do it or have it done can,

We are planning some modifications for this in the near future.


----------



## guffmugs

cheers Tom your a star post a link please ))))


----------



## CircleHeartX

guffmugs said:


> man. wrote this once editor ate it
> 
> 
> this is to add to your website mate it isn't a stand alone programme it's so customers can design their own gear while on your site
> 
> do you have a website?
> 
> if not you need one with a shop front then thus adds to it
> 
> you need coral draw or photoshop programmes fir your pc, they use vector graphics so you'll get best results from em
> 
> if you can't use these Tom can help you again, get coraldraw x3 then watch all his help DVDs


I dont have a website and probably wont have one any time soon.
I was just wondering if this was a good program to start learning the Computer-art side of designing designs for screen printing or ect?.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

guffmugs said:


> cheers Tom your a star post a link please ))))


Still uploading but check out www.opentshirts.org/beta 

We set up the site to have the tutorial as the intro and a back end setting to let you enter a youtube link if you want to have your own video or use our generic.

right now it is set up with one the opentshirt tutorials but I will change that when I finally get the design studio video uploaded.

Great idea Guff we just tool
took it up a notch and this should surely help with marketing on every site.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

One thing I have to stress in this thread.. Free is cool and I know that it makes it attractive.. but Open Source is worth so much more than free.

Stop and think.. You can do anything you want with the code and system you can change it anyway you want for your business. You can build customized solutions around your online marketing ideas and plans.

Free yes but Open Source is worth so much more than free.. None of the chains you get with propriety software. You are free with this free open source system literally.


----------



## guffmugs

Tom can I have the link to the YouTube help video you shot yesterday to put on our sites please , n I got weekend of so Gunna have a good mess with my site when I'm done I'll show you what it looks like and any usefull feedback will be gladly received  n thanks again for the work you do


----------



## RobertG

AdvancedArtist said:


> Still uploading but check out www.opentshirts.org/beta
> 
> We set up the site to have the tutorial as the intro and a back end setting to let you enter a youtube link if you want to have your own video or use our generic.


This is great Tom, would be nice to have it as a scroller-list.
That way we can link to different video's and maybe even to a picture gallery were people can show of there own designs, do contests etc.

*Beautiful!*

Kind regards, Robert


----------



## AdvancedArtist

RobertG said:


> This is great Tom, would be nice to have it as a scroller-list.
> That way we can link to different video's and maybe even to a picture gallery were people can show of there own designs, do contests etc.
> 
> *Beautiful!*
> 
> Kind regards, Robert


 
We set that up to support iframes so you can put any page of content or layout you want in that popup.... Has to be tagged but that is not very difficult.


----------



## guffmugs

I'm after a cheap copy of coraldraw x3 or upwards any one no where I can get, don't want a pirate though


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Status Report

I was hoping to get next update out today but as usual when you ad some new functionality it can tend to effect what is already done in the system. So we have a few more things to fix.

I do believe we will have a major update ready by the middle of next week. That will be our final full install release and we will call it version 1.0 and take the system out of beta.

After which new features and fixes will come in the form of patches, updates and modules.

I am going to be testing the lastest release all this weekend to see if I can find anything else. But I doubt I will as I have tested so extensively already.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

guffmugs said:


> I'm after a cheap copy of coraldraw x3 or upwards any one no where I can get, don't want a pirate though


www.ebay.com but careful make sure the seller is legit and that it is a full retail version with VBA.


----------



## guffmugs

AdvancedArtist said:


> www.ebay.com but careful make sure the seller is legit and that it is a full retail version with VBA.




cheers Tom getting bored of photoshop seems everyone using coral does it send designs to cutters?


----------



## beachy

AdvancedArtist said:


> At this time you have to set the art up specifically for color management. But the modifations you are asking for could be done fairly easily and since the system is open source any that wants to do it or have it done can,
> 
> We are planning some modifications for this in the near future.


Thanks for the reply. Oh well, sounds like I should leave off this for the time being then and check back if there's a mod for full colour prints in the future.

Looks cool for screen printers though.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

guffmugs said:


> cheers Tom your a star post a link please ))))


How to use the Design Studio - YouTube


----------



## AdvancedArtist

beachy said:


> Thanks for the reply. Oh well, sounds like I should leave off this for the time being then and check back if there's a mod for full colour prints in the future.
> 
> Looks cool for screen printers though.


This mod should be online within a month.. more or less-


----------



## guffmugs

AdvancedArtist said:


> How to use the Design Studio - YouTube


simply awesome, your a star


----------



## AdvancedArtist

guffmugs said:


> simply awesome, your a star


I am a servant and we are an industry its we not me. The good people in this industry have supported me every step of the way. Just read the reviews of my work. 

But the we work is not letting big corp take over the local market online.. I am hoping the we thing can derail that.. and I am going all in for that!

Edit.. And check this out..! I was talking a with client the other day that used to print for Custom Ink. They told me that under the terms of their contract that they could not advertise a design system online if they contacted with Custom Ink. Hey Big Corp! an army of online design systems is coming! Put that in your contract and smoke it!


----------



## guffmugs

AdvancedArtist said:


> I am a servant and we are an industry its we not me. The good people in this industry have supported me every step of the way. Just read the reviews of my work.
> 
> But the we work is not letting big corp take over the local market online.. I am hoping the we thing can derail that.. and I am going all in for that!
> 
> Edit.. And check this out..! I was talking a with client the other day that used to print for Custom Ink. They told me that under the terms of their contract that they could not advertise a design system online if they contacted with Custom Ink. Hey Big Corp! an army of online design systems is coming! Put that in your contract and smoke it!




lol you tell em, it's exactly what we all think, how crap is it that the average joy can't start a niche business because he doesn't have enough money because the big corps tie everything down so that man will always struggle and have to depend on the big corps just the way they want it, I love people like you and there is quite alot of you around and warms my heart, we have now closed all these sites selling what you have created, I looked at a programme no where near as good as yours they wanted nearly five grand, pish just crooks, and the others that want commission from every shirt you sell because your using their programme who are they the mafia lol, no advance artist you have created a revaluation and the we that help you should be proud the big corps crippled these country's through greed now we will fix it for us, lol

sound like I should be on a soap box tee hee 

edit.... advance artist n the we... your stars


----------



## AdvancedArtist

guffmugs said:


> lol you tell em, it's exactly what we all think, how crap is it that the average joy can't start a niche business because he doesn't have enough money because the big corps tie everything down so that man will always struggle and have to depend on the big corps just the way they want it, I love people like you and there is quite alot of you around and warms my heart, we have now closed all these sites selling what you have created, I looked at a programme no where near as good as yours they wanted nearly five grand, pish just crooks, and the others that want commission from every shirt you sell because your using their programme who are they the mafia lol, no advance artist you have created a revaluation and the we that help you should be proud the big corps crippled these country's through greed now we will fix it for us, lol
> 
> sound like I should be on a soap box tee hee
> 
> edit.... advance artist n the we... your stars


ROFLOL actually I saw them coming so many years ago. But when I heard the contract &·$) I was like was like who do these guys think they are. You can print for us at a pittance and oh by the way while you print for us. Do not dare to grow your business online with a design system. Harvard mentality all contracted and lawyered up.. yet absent of heart! Get rich at any man’s cost! If it makes me rich but hinders another man’s life..so be it!


----------



## guffmugs

hi tom couple of things ive uploaded the site looks great, obviousley, got a couple of issues though, its only designed for tshirts, i sell gifts as well like mugs ect, is there anyway to change the designer so that i can put a default image of blank gifts for people to design on ie you pick your product = mug then it shows a default white or coloured mug to design on, theres loads of gifts now iphone covers extra, so it would be good if it had all them in aswell, is this planned for the future, also i wanted to add a link back to the main store on my main site on the default template what programme are you all using to edit the theme files i use dreamweaver but it wont open them?

sublimation gifts diy prints co uk, sorry dont intend to advertise its just incase you want to see what gifts i was on about tom thats my site, theres loads coming out everyday so it would be good if we had a system to add it ourselves in admin


----------



## Wheeler

I have had customers bring pictures designed on the big corps site more then once wanting me to print them.

I think when they get to the price they start looking around..


----------



## jentshirt

Does the software alow you to change the pricing part from dollar to pound as i live in the uk really like the look of the software


----------



## EmbroideryImages

guffmugs said:


> hi tom couple of things ive uploaded the site looks great, obviousley, got a couple of issues though, its only designed for tshirts, i sell gifts as well like mugs ect, is there anyway to change the designer so that i can put a default image of blank gifts for people to design on ie you pick your product = mug then it shows a default white or coloured mug to design on, theres loads of gifts now iphone covers extra, so it would be good if it had all them in aswell, is this planned for the future, also i wanted to add a link back to the main store on my main site on the default template what programme are you all using to edit the theme files i use dreamweaver but it wont open them?
> 
> sublimation gifts diy prints co uk, sorry dont intend to advertise its just incase you want to see what gifts i was on about tom thats my site, theres loads coming out everyday so it would be good if we had a system to add it ourselves in admin


I believe that you could setup opentshirts in several single different folders on your website and use different data bases for each one. Example: Set one up as gifts, second as screen printing, third as DTG and etc. This way you will not have everything in one setup folder and the customers can choose which area they are interested in. This might work, check with Tom.

Roger


----------



## guffmugs

you would still have to be able to add blank templates, that's all it needs settings in admin to add templates for blanks of any kind and to allow for the different pricing and categorising of them pretty simple no need for did databases that would just start getting confusing


----------



## guffmugs

also Tom how would I go about making the items I add on my main site appear in the designer? I now have two admins one for main site one for designer I have 300+ products on my main site is their a quick way to get em into designer product list or will I have to add em all, I set a separate data base for designer in same server as main site should I have put designer in same one or is their a mysql query I can write to marry both product lists details prices together?


----------



## guffmugs

yes mate it's in admin


----------



## guffmugs

jentshirt said:


> Does the software alow you to change the pricing part from dollar to pound as i live in the uk really like the look of the software


it's n admin mate I'm from uk aswell it's the last setting section


----------



## guffmugs

found away to add blank templates in admin just change the shading image for your products blank image n makes sure you've added all your categories


----------



## beachy

AdvancedArtist said:


> This mod should be online within a month.. more or less-


That's excellent news - thanks!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

We might also have an upload your own art by the end of the week.. hopefully anyway!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

guffmugs said:


> also Tom how would I go about making the items I add on my main site appear in the designer? I now have two admins one for main site one for designer I have 300+ products on my main site is their a quick way to get em into designer product list or will I have to add em all, I set a separate data base for designer in same server as main site should I have put designer in same one or is their a mysql query I can write to marry both product lists details prices together?


Guffmugs,

First thing do not start adding all your products yet we have a major update coming and I am not sure we will able to patch with this. So for now just get familiar with the system.

After the next release all updates modules will install as patches and upgrades. 

Edit after we get this next release out I will be glad to cosult with you on how to do this... effectively.

You could alter the code to attached multiple sites to the same data base no problem. But if you change something on one site it would then change it on all site.. products etc.


----------



## RobertG

AdvancedArtist said:


> We set that up to support iframes so you can put any page of content or layout you want in that popup.... Has to be tagged but that is not very difficult.


That sound really great Tom, thanks.
One other question, some people are having difficulties saving their design; a message pops up saying that they are not logged in while they are, thus making it impossible to purchase.
Do you know if any of these difficulties are being addressed in the next release?

Thanks a lot.
Regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## AdvancedArtist

RobertG said:


> That sound really great Tom, thanks.
> One other question, some people are having difficulties saving their design; a message pops up saying that they are not logged in while they are, thus making it impossible to purchase.
> Do you know if any of these difficulties are being addressed in the next release?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> Regards, Robert
> 
> 
> www.laughingshirts.nl


yes that is adressed


----------



## guffmugs

cheers Tom I've left the site alone for now till your done I'm in the middle of making blank templates for subli gifts if anyone wants em when I'm done


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Testing the shopping cart today.. all day. Opps we left out a remove from cart function. Other than that I have only found little things to tweak.

Anyone else have feed back relating to the shopping cart?


----------



## RobertG

AdvancedArtist said:


> Testing the shopping cart today.. all day. Opps we left out a remove from cart function. Other than that I have only found little things to tweak.
> 
> Anyone else have feed back relating to the shopping cart?


Hi Tom,

I cannot test it because of the problem I mentioned before, but how is shipping handled?



Best, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## AdvancedArtist

RobertG said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I cannot test it because of the problem I mentioned before, but how is shipping handled?
> 
> 
> 
> Best, Robert
> 
> 
> www.laughingshirts.nl


We are going integrate that from the opencart project.. this week.


----------



## EmbroideryImages

Please Help, I'am trying to get new fonts added for the new release to put on my website. 

I have tryed this step by step 

Can not get the font to show up on the t-shirt, you can see the font and select it in the store front and back end.. 

- Open Adobe Flash <<< CS5 
- Create new ActionScript 3.0 file 
- Save as "Algerian.fla" <<< Tryed different fonts also 
- Click on Libary panel's option menu (top right corner) 
- choose New Font 
- name it "Algerian" 
- choose "Algerian" in Family drop down menu 
- choose required characters (glyphs) <<<< A-Z and a-z and 0-9 
- click on tab ActionScript 
- select the Export for ActionScript check box 
- class will be named automatically and the Export in first frame option is automatically selected as well 
- click OK 
- rename Layer in the Timeline window to "actions" 
- right click on frame 1 of the actions layer and choose "Actions" 
- Add following code: 

import flash.text.Font; 

Font.registerFont(Algerian); 

- close the Actions panel and save the Flash file .fla

-export movie as .swf file 

Uploaded both ttf file and .swf file

Need help, must be leaving something out or wrong setup. 

I also reviewed all of Tom's videos again and can not find any videos about making new fonts.

Roger


----------



## AdvancedArtist

EmbroideryImages said:


> Please Help, I'am trying to get new fonts added for the new release to put on my website.
> 
> I have tryed this step by step
> 
> Can not get the font to show up on the t-shirt, you can see the font and select it in the store front and back end..
> 
> - Open Adobe Flash <<< CS5
> - Create new ActionScript 3.0 file
> - Save as "Algerian.fla" <<< Tryed different fonts also
> - Click on Libary panel's option menu (top right corner)
> - choose New Font
> - name it "Algerian"
> - choose "Algerian" in Family drop down menu
> - choose required characters (glyphs) <<<< A-Z and a-z and 0-9
> - click on tab ActionScript
> - select the Export for ActionScript check box
> - class will be named automatically and the Export in first frame option is automatically selected as well
> - click OK
> - rename Layer in the Timeline window to "actions"
> - right click on frame 1 of the actions layer and choose "Actions"
> - Add following code:
> 
> import flash.text.Font;
> 
> Font.registerFont(Algerian);
> 
> - close the Actions panel and save the Flash file .fla
> 
> -export movie as .swf file
> 
> Uploaded both ttf file and .swf file
> 
> Need help, must be leaving something out or wrong setup.
> 
> I also reviewed all of Tom's videos again and can not find any videos about making new fonts.
> 
> Roger


I will try to get a video on this to within a week.. if I have time.


----------



## EmbroideryImages

Thanks Tom, again,

I am just trying to work in the back ground and making sure I have a lot of different fonts created. Really don't want all of us to look alike. Same thing on clip art and shirts styles. Please Do not take this the wrong way. The items that are in the beta 3 are great, just want to do things that will work in my area.

Roger


----------



## EmbroideryImages

EmbroideryImages said:


> Thanks Tom, again,
> 
> I am just trying to work in the back ground and making sure I have a lot of different fonts created. Really don't want all of us to look alike. Same thing on clip art and shirts styles. Please Do not take this the wrong way. The items that are in the beta 3 are great, just want to do things that will work in my area.
> 
> Roger


Sorry forgot to say one thing, Katherine is my Wife, we have been in the apparel business for 20 yrs. She registered here in 2006. I did not think I should create another account in my name.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

EmbroideryImages said:


> Sorry forgot to say one thing, Katherine is my Wife, we have been in the apparel business for 20 yrs. She registered here in 2006. I did not think I should create another account in my name.


ROFLOL Ha ah hahahaaa Actually I was wondering about that. Why is Kathrine posting as Roger?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

EmbroideryImages said:


> Sorry forgot to say one thing, Katherine is my Wife, we have been in the apparel business for 20 yrs. She registered here in 2006. I did not think I should create another account in my name.


Just watch the licensing on the fonts.. make sure you are only posting fonts with free licenses. All the ones we set up are and we verified that carefully.

The same with your art.. some licenses do not allow you to post the art in an online system.


----------



## apna

hi Tom,

great to see that you are going down the opencart route structure, may i suggest a VQMod version for openshirts that permits owners to make temporary virtual changes to create pages. This along with modules and extensions should make core changers even fewer. I am a long time opencart user and this makes a nice fit to another free open source cart/designers, both are/will revolutionise both sectors.

Would love to see a light, quick, core designer which caters for DTG, Screen Printing, Embrodiary Vinyl, Laser etc, the creative output that this vehicle will unleash will be great, no more boring printed designs, a mix of many perhaps? moduler in form, great structure, light, easily adaptable.

Can you imagine the design a potential user could create if they were able to create a design using all of these different print options, flock flex, DTG, all in a single a design, that would be a great module to create if possible.

The formal release of this if the core is designed and structured correctly will be worth the wait. Would love to see some guidance/instructions in order to make changes for amatuer coders

Love the changes you made to the back end and file structure, I do mainly DTG, will we have a flat file that does not require colour fills to print from, great to see the export button gone, pricing other than size/colour t/ colours/, will there be options to add price to other elements, no of clipart? different price for each clipart location? will we be able to integrate into our main carts, checkouts, product pages etc, or will this all have to be done via new modules?

I also use multi-store have noticed some features not accessiable when designer accessed via sub-domain to main domain.

Thank you for your efforts, great to see the strides it has made and hope that within a year it is everywhere, liberate the little man.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

apna said:


> hi Tom,
> 
> great to see that you are going down the opencart route structure, may i suggest a VQMod version for openshirts that permits owners to make temporary virtual changes to create pages. This along with modules and extensions should make core changers even fewer. I am a long time opencart user and this makes a nice fit to another free open source cart/designers, both are/will revolutionise both sectors.
> 
> Would love to see a light, quick, core designer which caters for DTG, Screen Printing, Embrodiary Vinyl, Laser etc, the creative output that this vehicle will unleash will be great, no more boring printed designs, a mix of many perhaps? moduler in form, great structure, light, easily adaptable.
> 
> Can you imagine the design a potential user could create if they were able to create a design using all of these different print options, flock flex, DTG, all in a single a design, that would be a great module to create if possible.
> 
> The formal release of this if the core is designed and structured correctly will be worth the wait. Would love to see some guidance/instructions in order to make changes for amatuer coders
> 
> Love the changes you made to the back end and file structure, I do mainly DTG, will we have a flat file that does not require colour fills to print from, great to see the export button gone, pricing other than size/colour t/ colours/, will there be options to add price to other elements, no of clipart? different price for each clipart location? will we be able to integrate into our main carts, checkouts, product pages etc, or will this all have to be done via new modules?
> 
> I also use multi-store have noticed some features not accessiable when designer accessed via sub-domain to main domain.
> 
> Thank you for your efforts, great to see the strides it has made and hope that within a year it is everywhere, liberate the little man.


Just like any open source project I see everything you mentioned and more evolving over time. We did screen printing first as that is the core of our clientel. But I see, DTG, Vynl, Sublimation, Signs, Skateboards, Mugs, Umbrellas and everything else under the sun in time.

We followed the PureMVC free Open Source Model-View-Controller Framework for good reason. And I think it will be one of the factors in the project that makes it a success.

At least I hope so.


----------



## EmbroideryImages

AdvancedArtist said:


> Just watch the licensing on the fonts.. make sure you are only posting fonts with free licenses. All the ones we set up are and we verified that carefully.
> 
> The same with your art.. some licenses do not allow you to post the art in an online system.


I agree with you Tom on the licensing of fonts, clipart and etc.
We have a store front, and we battle with copyright problems ever day, and some of the customers get very mad, Example: Why can't you put Donald Duck on my shirt.
I see it in stores.
If only the customers new, that anyone can embroidery Disney if they want to pay a bunch of money and also are limited to how many Disney items that can be embroidered in a month. I checked into this and it is not worth it.

Roger


----------



## AdvancedArtist

EmbroideryImages said:


> I agree with you Tom on the licensing of fonts, clipart and etc.
> We have a store front, and we battle with copyright problems ever day, and some of the customers get very mad, Example: Why can't you put Donald Duck on my shirt.
> I see it in stores.
> If only the customers new, that anyone can embroidery Disney if they want to pay a bunch of money and also are limited to how many Disney items that can be embroidered in a month. I checked into this and it is not worth it.
> 
> Roger


Yes the use of art in this system must be watched carefully as licenses vary and the sales of the art/fonts on the products could be translated into the selling the art/font online fairly easily.

Not trying to scare anyone I am just saying do your home work. We had a free art site a few years ago and the all art was creative commons and stated you can not use this art in retail clip art or design products.

Low and behold I found an online design system with several hundred pieces of this art included in the purchase.

Contacted them last week.. they will have to do a reversal. I am not the sort of guy that runs to lawyers so I contacted them personally in hopes of getting this cleared up with out issue. 

But you can see a misunderstanding of license and the issues it can present.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

I spent the day today as I have so many other days evaluating the other sytems. I have to say and perhaps I am wrong... but..

Slow
Buggy
Loading clip art with 14 colors - Impossible for a small shop.
Over complicated
Limited use of design space
Product color is not in the color palettes
I am a proffesional designer and I cannot design in a 4 inch by 6 inch design space I am sure a non designer user cannot either.
Clip art color management has only color chips for color options.

All in all... well you know and thats why I did this project.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Let’s call this one why open source?

Proprietary solutions are not closed for you alone but you cannot pull code and modules from other open source solutions... and drop them into your proprietary system.

Rapid development and options.. We can work with other open source solutions and pull modules - blocks of code and functionality from other open source projects and efficiently code them into our industry open source system.

You as a user can look to an army of freelance developers to customize your system in any way you want to.. 

We already have all the assets we want to incorporate into the system targeted in other open source systems we can easily add to our foundation. 

*Our development speed will outpace every system on the market moving forward. And that with staggering momentum because we have deep pockets full of other free open source code assets we can pull from and add to our industry open source solution.*

Open source means it is a community system that resides on your server. If your proprietary system development company goes out of business your website might go under when they turn their servers off. What about if they can no longer support you? the list of risk goes on.

Open Source takes on a life of its own and its yours so you are not dependent on the success of a company that has to stay in business to be sure you stay online and development continues.

And all those benefits and peace of mind are free with no monthly fee except hosting.

I understand open source and that is why… where my websites are concerned, I will only use open source. Which is why I would not expect you to expect anything less from me.

Free yes but worth so much more than free!


----------



## spizzles

Nice! Thanks for sharing bro!


----------



## jentshirt

can any one help im trying to find a host for my website that will allow me to use the opensouce t shirt design software in my site 
i need to find a host that is good as i dont want my site up and down all the time please help


----------



## EGS

jentshirt said:


> can any one help im trying to find a host for my website that will allow me to use the opensouce t shirt design software in my site
> i need to find a host that is good as i dont want my site up and down all the time please help


I think AdvancedArtist said Host Gator was pretty good.


----------



## wekushexclusives

Wow, this looks great.


----------



## Jamey

Nice man. I will check this out. 

Sent from my iPhone Killer using the T-Shirt Forums app!


----------



## guffmugs

any news on the new update Tom for the designer? or have I missed it


----------



## ukracer

No you have not not missed it..... no news yet.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Almost there.. Monday or at the latest Tuesday.

Also great news.. _The helpful people as S&S Active Wear_ gave us permision to use the product images and create product installers with them. So we are working on adding products from the major brands into the system based on S&S catalog. www.ssactivewear.com 

That way all you will have to do in install the sytem install the product packs and set up your pricing..

I am was very happy to get the release from S&S because they have by the far the best product images all with front and back high res masked images.

I contacted all the major providers no one replied or payed attention then Jordie hooked up S&S in less than a day with the release.


----------



## guffmugs

that sounds great Tom have you by chance added a catalogue for personalisation on gifts as I mentioned before I should I carry on with my own?


----------



## RobertG

Opentshirts.org seems to be down.

Working on it?

Regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## AdvancedArtist

RobertG said:


> Opentshirts.org seems to be down.
> 
> Working on it?


Its up here at the moment... We are working on getting 100 real products from the S&S Catalog into the system at the moment.

That way all a users has to do set up their pricing based on their charges and they are ready with a system and product library.

I thought we would get it out the door today but its looking more like tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## RobertG

AdvancedArtist said:


> Its up here at the moment... We are working on getting 100 real products from the S&S Catalog into the system at the moment.
> 
> That way all a users has to do set up their pricing based on their charges and they are ready with a system and product library.
> 
> I thought we would get it out the door today but its looking more like tomorrow afternoon.


Hey thanks Tom,

Yes its working here again, maybe it just timed out before.
Good luck with your great work.

Regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## hbapparel

I have been following the install video along while I install. Even bought a hostgator account. I am going along fine, but when I go to opentshirts.com/install, I get the designer to come up and cannot log into the admin. No installation screen like on the video. Any ideas?


----------



## Tallyplayer

Replace the opentshirts.com with the name of your website.


----------



## EGS

@adVAnced - I have a question. When I attempt to sign up with host gator it asked me for a domain name or if I want to create one. What am I supposed to put in there.

I have my company website and it is hosted elsewhere. I don't wish to change that. 

Do I need to create a new site? Maybe EGSdesigntool or something like that?


----------



## hbapparel

Tallyplayer said:


> Replace the opentshirts.com with the name of your website.



I did that. I just get 404 error page.


----------



## JeridHill

hbapparel said:


> I have been following the install video along while I install. Even bought a hostgator account. I am going along fine, but when I go to opentshirts.com/install, I get the designer to come up and cannot log into the admin. No installation screen like on the video. Any ideas?


I haven't tried any new installs, but up to Beta 3, the admin is your email address, then the password you chose when installing.-


----------



## hbapparel

JeridHill said:


> I haven't tried any new installs, but up to Beta 3, the admin is your email address, then the password you chose when installing.-


That's been the whole problem. I get to the part to install after going through file manager and it gives me a 404 error.


----------



## hbapparel

BIG THANKS to Jerid for helping me out! I think this is going to be a game changer for me as nobody in my market is doing anything like this. Thanks again Jerid!


----------



## JeridHill

Glad I could help!


----------



## jamerican352005

I am fighting the urge to go into the office right now and download this software. (10:18PM CST so probably should wait till tomorrow)Reading this is like getting a new toy at Christmas that you cant wait to play with. Man I love this forum!!!!!


----------



## RobertG

EGS said:


> @adVAnceI have my company website and it is hosted elsewhere. I don't wish to change ?


Why not put it on your main site?
Create a folder to install it to and create a new database.

Regards, Robert





www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## EGS

@adVAnced - When is the release coming that will let you upload your own artwork?


----------



## kentpyper

First off WOW!!! What an amazing product and what an amazing designer!!! It is people like you who pay it forward for others to succeed!!! Thank you.

I was hoping to spend my weekend in my man cave (closet) and install the none beta version. I had the whole weekend to myself. So much for that.....

Will the non beta version come with the S&S shirts etc...?
I thought it might be a GREAT idea since this is open source and we are all willing to pitch in, we each take a few products, convert them for use on this project and upload them to a central area where we all could benefit from each of us doing a small share..... What say ye????


----------



## RobertG

kentpyper said:


> I thought it might be a GREAT idea since this is open source and we are all willing to pitch in, we each take a few products, convert them for use on this project and upload them to a central area where we all could benefit from each of us doing a small share..... What say ye????


Yes very nice, Maybe Tom is willing to create a special sub-forum at opentshirts.org were people could post their links or even upload stuff. 

Regards,Robert




www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## kentpyper

Any update on when the new non-beta version is coming?

Thanks!

Kent


----------



## EmbroideryImages

kentpyper said:


> Any update on when the new non-beta version is coming?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kent


I believe the release will be in a few hours from now. Accordng to the last post on opentshirts forum

Roger


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Houston.. We have lift off... 

On the OpenTshirts site under the download page you will find...

OpenTshirts Version 1

Product Installer with 93 products set up and ready to go all you need to do is install

Font Installer

and a sample art pack installer...

Here we go...


----------



## diana13t

Tom, you are awesome!!!! I can't wait to try it out. THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## EGS

Is there a place to see a demo of the new release like the beta one?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

EGS said:


> Is there a place to see a demo of the new release like the beta one?


www.opentshirts.org/version1

What I like about this release is that with the free S&S products pack you can flip back and forth between products like nothing.. and the way the products be zoomed in and out on.

I have some hard core marketing solutions in my head relating to all this.. hopefully we can get them developed..


----------



## AdvancedArtist

EGS said:


> @adVAnced - When is the release coming that will let you upload your own artwork?


Within a week it will be an exention or plugin. I will keep you posted.


----------



## EGS

When do you anticipate the "add customer art" function? looks great so far!


----------



## EGS

Sorry, I posted as you were responding to my earlier question


----------



## bigf00t

I might be being very stupid but I can't add my own product.

Its telling me I need to select available colours for the product but it won't let me actually do it. I can select a default but thats it.
And hence, I can't save my product.


----------



## ukracer

bigf00t said:


> I might be being very stupid but I can't add my own product.
> 
> Its telling me I need to select available colours for the product but it won't let me actually do it. I can select a default but thats it.
> And hence, I can't save my product.


Have you seen this video?? [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNBNwEkz3fc&feature=player_embedded[/media]


----------



## bigf00t

ukracer said:


> Have you seen this video?? [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNBNwEkz3fc&feature=player_embedded[/media]


Yeah, I had no problem with the old back office- which that video is for.

I can't seem to do it with this new version though


----------



## jmccall

I viewed all the videos and this product looks amazing!! I am very new to this industry and have ideas for fire & rescue shirts. I have a few questions maybe someone can answer for me before I jump in and buy this product.

I use a DTG printer for my shirts, is this compatable or is this software only for screen printing? Also I have some graphics that I have purchased that I would like to incorporate into some of these designs. Can you add your own artwork or can you only use what is provided?


----------



## Bling Art USA

*I just saw this....

Wow!

Thank you Advanced Artist!
*


----------



## ukracer

THE DTG support will be the next focus.

Uploading of customers art work likewise.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

bigf00t said:


> I might be being very stupid but I can't add my own product.
> 
> Its telling me I need to select available colours for the product but it won't let me actually do it. I can select a default but thats it.
> And hence, I can't save my product.


Have you created any sizes for your products. If you do not have sizes you will not be able to select colors.
Look at products/sizes is there anything there?


----------



## Alexmaxis

Nice...Realy Advanced but link is deatd http://www.opentshirts.org/downloads/beta3.zip
Best Regards Alex


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Also if you have installed the beta please do not install over your beta data base we have seen allot of issues from this. When ever doing a new install create and use a new database.


----------



## bigf00t

AdvancedArtist said:


> Also if you have installed the beta please do not install over your beta data base we have seen allot of issues from this. When ever doing a new install create and use a new database.


Ah... that may be it then. I used the same database.

Sizes etc are all there by default up2 5XL, all enabled, so that isn't the problem. I'll try doing a fresh install later and see if that fixes it.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Alexmaxis said:


> Nice...Realy Advanced but link is deatd http://www.opentshirts.org/downloads/beta3.zip
> Best Regards Alex


Check out this link I have to update that link on AdvancedTshirts.

Downloads

There you will find.
The Version 1 Installer
The Free Products Pack installer
The Free Fonts Pack Installer


----------



## priest

I have been looking for something like this for some time. This is great work Tom! I'm going to play with it this weekend.

I say this is huge.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

bigf00t said:


> Ah... that may be it then. I used the same database.
> 
> Sizes etc are all there by default up2 5XL, all enabled, so that isn't the problem. I'll try doing a fresh install later and see if that fixes it.


You select colors by selecting sizes...

So lets say its a red when select the sizes for that color the colors for ****/product will be enabled.


----------



## Ruimpress

I installed on top of thed beta and I have had no ptoblems at all

Sent from my PG06100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ndcdzine

Nice software. You can tell that a lot of time and effort was put into making this software awesome. Thanks for the info


----------



## Alexmaxis

AdvancedArtist said:


> Check out this link I have to update that link on AdvancedTshirts.
> 
> Downloads
> 
> There you will find.
> The Version 1 Installer
> The Free Products Pack installer
> The Free Fonts Pack Installer


Thank you,  im so happy...
Thanks again Best Regards Alex


----------



## AdvancedArtist

ndcdzine said:


> Nice software. You can tell that a lot of time and effort was put into making this software awesome. Thanks for the info


Thank You!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Working on some new tutorials today..

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWV7aKOiACE[/media]

We have develòped OT to be useful both for online and offline marketing. This tutorial will most likely give you some great ideas for marketing.


----------



## freebird1963

Question
To get the large files uploaded I have to break up the images into under 8meg uploads. Htaccess file doesn't help. And when I do get a whole list of warnings about files not being found.
Then we I go to the fonts or products or clipart many are missing the images and i have to manually load them with the ADD button.
With all the products it will take forever. And being the image names are not names in a good way its really a big pain.
any idea why its not working this way ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Preston

freebird1963 said:


> Question
> To get the large files uploaded I have to break up the images into under 8meg uploads. Htaccess file doesn't help. And when I do get a whole list of warnings about files not being found.
> Then we I go to the fonts or products or clipart many are missing the images and i have to manually load them with the ADD button.
> With all the products it will take forever. And being the image names are not names in a good way its really a big pain.
> any idea why its not working this way ?
> 
> Thanks
> Mark



I take it you installed it somewhere other than your root www directory sort of like in the installation tutorial.

Lets say you installed to /www/shirtdesigner/ . Look in your www root directory and see if there is a php.ini file. If not then just copy or move the /www/shirtdesigner/php.ini file to the /www/ directory. If you already have a php.ini file in the /www/ directory then copy and paste the contents of the /www/shirtdesigner/php.ini file into the /www/php.ini file.

This should fix your problem and allow you to upload and install the full packs.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

freebird1963 said:


> Question
> To get the large files uploaded I have to break up the images into under 8meg uploads. Htaccess file doesn't help. And when I do get a whole list of warnings about files not being found.
> Then we I go to the fonts or products or clipart many are missing the images and i have to manually load them with the ADD button.
> With all the products it will take forever. And being the image names are not names in a good way its really a big pain.
> any idea why its not working this way ?
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


Are you still on a godaddy free hosting account?

I understand your fustration but the system is extraordinarly complex and requires with everything over a gig of uploads. If we set up the uploads to under 8 megs we have almost 30 install packs just for the products and fonts.

With the art it would be over 100 packs.

It really is best at this pont if you can to move to hosting solution that supports the system. 

I pretty certain no-one to date has gotton the system running on godaddy. I could be wrong about that. But we just do not have the resources or the man power to address the issues on all the different hosting solutions at this time.


----------



## priest

I just download the files and I'm about to pull out the scapel to dissect this beast. I note that .json files are used. I'm seeing more and more people headed that way instead of xml.
I like the package and would like to use it but, I'm hosted on godaddy. I don't intend to use the full blown package anyway because I'm using oscommerce and adding this to it will definitely make my site too large. 
I'm going to do all the tinkering local before anything goes live. Would be happy to post my findings for godaddy and oscommerce users in here.


----------



## freebird1963

priest said:


> I just download the files and I'm about to pull out the scapel to dissect this beast. I note that .json files are used. I'm seeing more and more people headed that way instead of xml.
> I like the package and would like to use it but, I'm hosted on godaddy. I don't intend to use the full blown package anyway because I'm using oscommerce and adding this to it will definitely make my site too large.
> I'm going to do all the tinkering local before anything goes live. Would be happy to post my findings for godaddy and oscommerce users in here.


I use godaddy for the opentshirt and the 8mg file limit makes it difficult to get the clipart,fonts and now products loadied. Its not impossible but alot of extra work so if get something going I would be interested in hearing about it.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Preston

freebird1963 said:


> I use godaddy for the opentshirt and the 8mg file limit makes it difficult to get the clipart,fonts and now products loadied. Its not impossible but alot of extra work so if get something going I would be interested in hearing about it.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


I cannot say about godaddy but doing the php.ini file trick like I stated changed the limit on two different hosting accounts I use from a level too low for it to work to one way above what is needed. I have one hosting account that is defaulted to 10meg and after doing the php.ini thing it is now at 999meg. If you can access your /www/ directory on your godaddy account all that will happen by trying the php.ini trick is it still will not work. You never know until you try.

Without the php.ini modification.










With the php.ini modifications.


----------



## freebird1963

Preston said:


> I cannot say about godaddy but doing the php.ini file trick like I stated changed the limit on two different hosting accounts I use from a level too low for it to work to one way above what is needed. I have one hosting account that is defaulted to 10meg and after doing the php.ini thing it is now at 999meg. If you can access your /www/ directory on your godaddy account all that will happen by trying the php.ini trick is it still will not work. You never know until you try.
> 
> Without the php.ini modification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the php.ini modifications.


For godaddy mine says 8mb 8mb 128mb 300 sec, Will have to go dbl check and see wth is up.
tried .htaccess since i believe the machine is unix but will try the php.ini tho I thought i did.
thanks
Mark


----------



## Preston

freebird1963 said:


> For godaddy mine says 8mb 8mb 128mb 300 sec, Will have to go dbl check and see wth is up.
> tried .htaccess since i believe the machine is unix but will try the php.ini tho I thought i did.
> thanks
> Mark


PHP.INI in the /www/ route directory


Code:


[PHP]

magic_quotes_gpc = Off;
register_globals = Off;
default_charset	= UTF-8;
memory_limit = 64M;
max_execution_time = 18000;
upload_max_filesize = 999M;
post_max_size = 999M;
safe_mode = Off;
mysql.connect_timeout = 20;
session.use_cookies = On;
session.use_trans_sid = Off;
session.gc_maxlifetime = 12000000;
allow_url_fopen = on;


----------



## freebird1963

Preston said:


> PHP.INI in the /www/ route directory
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [PHP]
> 
> magic_quotes_gpc = Off;
> register_globals = Off;
> default_charset	= UTF-8;
> memory_limit = 64M;
> max_execution_time = 18000;
> upload_max_filesize = 999M;
> post_max_size = 999M;
> safe_mode = Off;
> mysql.connect_timeout = 20;
> session.use_cookies = On;
> session.use_trans_sid = Off;
> session.gc_maxlifetime = 12000000;
> allow_url_fopen = on;


Its there so guess godaddy doesn't allow the changes. I will have to email them and see if theres a way to change. Probably is if I upg to a pay version.
THanks
Mark


----------



## priest

I have never been exposed to amfphp before. I will do some more digging it look interesting.


----------



## priest

freebird1963 said:


> I use godaddy for the opentshirt and the 8mg file limit makes it difficult to get the clipart,fonts and now products loadied. Its not impossible but alot of extra work so if get something going I would be interested in hearing about it.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


Hey Mark I have installed the package on my local xampp server. I only installed one font, one color and one product. If you use that approach and install only what you want you can make it happen. I will not go live until I have what I want sorry to say.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

The first sites are starting to come online..

SOCRATEEZ.NET - WHERE PHILOSOPHY COLLIDES WITH FABRIC

Talked with a few users today they are building out custom solutions for their local High School market. This is going to be very interesting over the next few month.

On user just start printing a few month ago and is doing design ideas and set up for all his local schools by vectoring that mascots etc and setting up online design shops for every school in his market.

This should be interesting to see how all this unfolds.


----------



## freebird1963

Only thing I see that might or could use a update is on the windows.
Only one that has a expand/collapse is the quantity window.
Can get a little crowed and with tshirt at full zoom hard to tell whats going on. Customer has no way of knowing he can move the windows either unless he actually puts the mouse on it and clicks.

Also was there a video on making the SWF files ? 

Looking good tho. Great job.

mark


----------



## priest

I like what I'm seeing. It is a little crude and a bit bulky but it is going in the right direction. Like anything else for you to make a masterpiece you have to start with rough material. Nice work!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

priest said:


> I like what I'm seeing. It is a little crude and a bit bulky but it is going in the right direction. Like anything else for you to make a masterpiece you have to start with rough material. Nice work!


Our objective was to lay a foundation for the community.. Now we have something to build upon. I have a real challenge in from of me in try to convey to the industry what open source is and how to use it. Open source has changed my life I could never have built out my websites and business without it.

The nexr phase is getting the development community online and other things.


----------



## RAV7

has anyone tried to incorporated the open shirts software into an open cart e-commerce platform? my web designer is having issues doing this. he has downloaded the software but says the platform has its own database.


----------



## freebird1963

AdvancedArtist said:


> Our objective was to lay a foundation for the community.. Now we have something to build upon. I have a real challenge in from of me in try to convey to the industry what open source is and how to use it. Open source has changed my life I could never have built out my websites and business without it.
> 
> The nexr phase is getting the development community online and other things.


Sourceforge might be a good place to start with the open community. At least years ago it was great for open source stuff or at least I thought so.

Good luck
Mark


----------



## priest

RAV7 said:


> has anyone tried to incorporated the open shirts software into an open cart e-commerce platform? my web designer is having issues doing this. he has downloaded the software but says the platform has its own database.


The package still have a long way to go. But it is a very good package. It is a complete self contained site. You can integrate it into an existing database where it will create it's own tables. Perhaps later on they will divide the package into modules so it will be easier to dissect.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

priest said:


> The package still have a long way to go. But it is a very good package. It is a complete self contained site. You can integrate it into an existing database where it will create it's own tables. Perhaps later on they will divide the package into modules so it will be easier to dissect.


Priest thanks for the feed back the system is developed based on the Pure MVC framework and uses blocks of code as opposed to modules.

The insteresting thing is that having come to this point I see so clearly that these systems are the future of the market. 

I do not think anyone including us has nailed it yet. But I can see where this can go and why this system is so important.

The thing that impresses me the most the ability to move designs from one product to the next instantaniously.

This system has the potential to be far more than just an online design and ecom system. But can go into a deep marketing tool...

For example set up 10 great design ideas for a client/prospect in minutes and then turn that into an interactive catalog... email the link and client watches a presentation of the art/logo interactively presented on multiple products. And I am just scratching the surface here.

Will the industry buy in.. that remains to be seen. And much of that will require allot of educational and tutorial work on my end.


----------



## banga

I have a web builder package with crazy domains here in Oz and I am pretty sure that I can't use this with that package due to the hosting.
I have only had it for a few months and can't afford to throw that money down the drain.
The reason why I chose the web builder was because it would be easier for me as I don't know code to build a website and wanted to do it myself.
Anyone got any advice on what I can/should do?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

banga said:


> I have a web builder package with crazy domains here in Oz and I am pretty sure that I can't use this with that package due to the hosting.
> I have only had it for a few months and can't afford to throw that money down the drain.
> The reason why I chose the web builder was because it would be easier for me as I don't know code to build a website and wanted to do it myself.
> Anyone got any advice on what I can/should do?


I started www.advancedartist.com 7 years ago with HTML.. and a hand full of tutorials which I made working as a full-time art director for a farily large shop. At the same time we were building out www.customlogousa.com a site which now does 20K to 30K a month in sales. It was my last work for my boss and friend there. And they carried it to where it is now.

Starting small is a good thing and staying at it can help you prevail. Just like anything else you will get out it of what you put into it.


----------



## priest

Hey Simon nothing is wrong with what you're doing. You have to start somewhere. I started by teaching myself html some years back and have since built many sites and migrated to php programming. You may not be able to use the package but you can get ideas to incorporate in your site. Sooner rather than later you will want to tweak your site and break out of the standard designs your software package provide.
Go for it mate.


----------



## Preston

banga said:


> I have a web builder package with crazy domains here in Oz and I am pretty sure that I can't use this with that package due to the hosting.
> I have only had it for a few months and can't afford to throw that money down the drain.
> The reason why I chose the web builder was because it would be easier for me as I don't know code to build a website and wanted to do it myself.
> Anyone got any advice on what I can/should do?


Are you sure you cannot? What hosting company are you using?

It could very be that all you need to do is create a sub-domain from your hosting control panel or even just a sub-directory and install Openshirts there. Then just add a button on your main sites page that will take you to the sub-domain or sub-directory where open shirts is located. It is really simple stuff to do.


----------



## bigf00t

How come I can't choose the design colours? it won't allow me to delete the "default" colours.

I'm using vinyl and I don't want to offer so many colours and I certainly can't offer "skin" colour.


----------



## ukracer

bigf00t said:


> How come I can't choose the design colours? it won't allow me to delete the "default" colours.
> 
> I'm using vinyl and I don't want to offer so many colours and I certainly can't offer "skin" colour.


At the moment its direction is screen printing. (Hence the price structure and layers) The next release should have digital/vector file support and user uploaded art facility (I hope) lol , BUT Tom will provide more detailed answers.

The biggest problem for me is I dont know what is going on in the designer back end and how easy it is to provide files for digital printing and or vectors for vinyl cutting. So I dont have a clue on time scales for this or the direction Tom wishes the package to go short term.

As Tom has pointed out it has massive uses for marketing tools and many other uses but for many digital printing is needed before they can use the marketing tools in case they get a take up that makes it hard to manually produce via (outside) the system.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

bigf00t said:


> How come I can't choose the design colours? it won't allow me to delete the "default" colours.
> 
> I'm using vinyl and I don't want to offer so many colours and I certainly can't offer "skin" colour.


Have you tried editing the defualt colors.. We had to do that for the clip art set ups for screen printing.


----------



## priest

How is the admin portion coming along? I know that could be the toughest part of your coding. But it is needed.


----------



## RobertG

bigf00t said:


> How come I can't choose the design colours? it won't allow me to delete the "default" colours.
> 
> I'm using vinyl and I don't want to offer so many colours and I certainly can't offer "skin" colour.


As Tom said, edit the default colors to the colors you need. Then go to your database and delete the ones you dont need.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

priest said:


> How is the admin portion coming along? I know that could be the toughest part of your coding. But it is needed.


Hey Priest, The admin on version 1 is complete and works. Are using version 1 or one of the old betas?


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> Hey Priest, The admin on version 1 is complete and works. Are using version 1 or one of the old betas?


It works brilliantly as well. !

Tom I cant log into open T shirts is it just me or is anyone else struggling??

Cheers

EDIT All working fine on opentshirts.org now. Must have been a glitch.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

ukracer said:


> It works brilliantly as well. !
> 
> Tom I cant log into open T shirts is it just me or is anyone else struggling??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> EDIT All working fine on opentshirts.org now. Must have been a glitch.


Yeah I have been working on a new forums install and working on bridges and syncs.. try it now you should be able to login.


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> Yeah I have been working on a new forums install and working on bridges and syncs.. try it now you should be able to login.


You could have warned us I panic if I dont get my open T shirt forum fix. lol 


Yes I can log in now just missing a few messages in some forums.


----------



## bigf00t

RobertG said:


> As Tom said, edit the default colors to the colors you need. *Then go to your database* and delete the ones you dont need.


Can you elaborate on that?

I realise I can edit the default colours but I still don't want to offer 18 different colours and there seems to be no way you can delete them.


----------



## ukracer

bigf00t said:


> Can you elaborate on that?
> 
> I realise I can edit the default colours but I still don't want to offer 18 different colours and there seems to be no way you can delete them.


I think I see what you mean.










I am guessing this will need to be an addition in the digital print/vinyl press module.


----------



## ukracer

bigf00t said:


> Cthere seems to be no way you can delete them.


yes after a quick look around this would indeed seem to be the case BUT there is a delete key so I am guessing the developers do have the ability to remove colours in mind, so perhaps Tom can check this out for us.

Not only is it a big learning curve (although it is still remarkably easy to use ) but I am trying to learn as much about screen printing as I can to see why some things are included. What I dont quite follow is the need for 18 colours when I am assuming screen printers dont use that many colours anyway OR am I really showing how dumb I really am lol


----------



## OSSKOBRET

I would like to ask what is the most compatable hosting platform to use with the open t shirt platform. 
I am a former inksoft user and i need to get another website going and by no meens am i a programmer, I hope Tom chimes in here


----------



## AdvancedArtist

OSSKOBRET said:


> I would like to ask what is the most compatable hosting platform to use with the open t shirt platform.
> I am a former inksoft user and i need to get another website going and by no meens am i a programmer, I hope Tom chimes in here


So far we have not had any issues on www.hostgator.com you can use the coupon code
opentshirts and get a discount on the first month of hosting if you decide to go with hostgator. Hint go with a business acount or a reseller account but not a hatchling as you might end up on an sever with lots of other sites, which could slow your system down.

You will find everything you need on this page.. Downloads 
There is also a free product pack there that has 93 products set to go for the system.

A complete tutorials series is here on youtube.
OpenTshirts Tutorials - YouTube

If you need help with the set up let me know.


----------



## XBM

Wow, this thing sure has progressed since the start of the thread. I really like the direction this is going. Hopefully in the near future I'll have some time to help evolve it and maybe work on integrating it into some shopping carts.


----------



## RobertG

bigf00t said:


> Can you elaborate on that?
> 
> I realise I can edit the default colours but I still don't want to offer 18 different colours and there seems to be no way you can delete them.


Yes, you will need the PHPadmin for that, its a tool to manage/edit your database and should be offered by you host.
Then try to find the table with the colors, simply delete them.

Best regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## ukracer

Robert
can you explain why there is a choice of 18 colours to start with or is my understanding of screen printing way off beam?

I have always assumed there is only 8 colours that you use in screen printing plus white.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

ukracer said:


> Robert
> can you explain why there is a choice of 18 colours to start with or is my understanding of screen printing way off beam?
> 
> I have always assumed there is only 8 colours that you use in screen printing plus white.


Screen printers usually print with 1 to 4 colors 90% of the time.. but they have many colors available from the ink providers.. Wilflex for example see the link.
Wild Side North | Catalog

As you can see that for screen there are many color options but you typically only design a print with a few of those colors.


----------



## ukracer

Cheers for the Explanation Tom. Not sure if I am much clearer now though lol. I hope I am asking questions that others are thinking  I guess my question is more down the lines of the systems has 18 colours available but if I have a machine with only 4 stations I assume I would only allow 4 colours to be chosen.

In which case I would have assumed there would be a way to limit (switch on an off default colours in the admin rather that PHP direct data base editing OR am I totally missing the point. Thanks for putting up with what might appear to be simple questions


----------



## EmbroideryImages

AdvancedArtist said:


> Screen printers usually print with 1 to 4 colors 90% of the time.. but they have many colors available from the ink providers.. Wilflex for example see the link.
> Wild Side North | Catalog
> 
> As you can see that for screen there are many color options but you typically only design a print with a few of those colors.


You are correct usually 1-4 maybe 5 ever once in a while. Seems like the public starts backing out the door when you give them prices for 6 or 7 colors. Then we try to talk them into cutting their colors back.

The other day a customer emailed a design and ask how much to screen print it on 100 - 120 shirts. Just the different shades of brown were 6-7 colors and another 6-7 colors of green. That's where we quit counting colors.

Average screen printers only have a 6 -7 color station or less.

Roger


----------



## RobertG

ukracer said:


> Cheers for the Explanation Tom. I guess my question is more down the lines of the systems has 18 colours available but if I have a machine with only 4 stations I assume I would only allow 4 colours to be chosen.


Well the fact that we want to limit the amount of colors to be printed, does not necessarily mean that we want to limit which colors we want to use within that small quantity. Look at the pantone library, it's huge. I'm sure the client would be happy to have that broad variety in his palette.


Regards, Robert




www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## ukracer

RobertG said:


> Well the fact that we want to limit the amount of colors to be printed, does not necessarily mean that we want to limit which colors we want to use within that small quantity. Look at the pantone library, it's huge. I'm sure the client would be happy to have that broad variety in his palette.
> 
> 
> Regards, Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laughingshirts.nl


Hi Robert

Not sure I am getting my question across correctly.

If you were to offer lets say 18 colours would you need 18 tubs of ink available? With a maximum of lets say 6 to be used in any one design?

Assuming the answer is yes and i wished to start screen printing lets say I decide on only using a maximum of 4 colours in one design.....and I only want to buy 6 tubs of ink (to start with)......would I need to limit the available colours to 6 instead of 18?

If that is also yes surely a way of altering the number default colours in the admin is essential? (without resorting to php my admin and direct database access.

hope this is clearer?

Its not so much I am suggesting alterations in open T shirts more that I am trying to get my head round what screen printing needs ...lol


----------



## RobertG

ukracer said:


> Hi Robert
> 
> Not sure I am getting my question across correctly.
> 
> If you were to offer lets say 18 colours would you need 18 tubs of ink available? With a maximum of lets say 6 to be used in any one design?
> 
> Assuming the answer is yes and i wished to start screen printing lets say I decide on only using a maximum of 4 colours in one design.....and I only want to buy 6 tubs of ink (to start with)......would I need to limit the available colours to 6 instead of 18?
> 
> If that is also yes surely a way of altering the number default colours in the admin is essential? (without resorting to php my admin and direct database access.
> 
> hope this is clearer?
> 
> Its not so much I am suggesting alterations in open T shirts more that I am trying to get my head round what screen printing needs ...lol


Hey Andy, Well I was speaking spot colors here, meaning indeed one pot of ink/ color swatch per color. But there are different processes of screen printing, besides spot colors there is also the technique of blending colors by rasterizing the image and apply different colors to the different dots (there are also different ways of doing this).

I will try to find an article about the different processes for you, more later.

All the best, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## bigf00t

RobertG said:


> Yes, you will need the PHPadmin for that, its a tool to manage/edit your database and should be offered by you host.
> Then try to find the table with the colors, simply delete them.
> 
> Best regards, Robert
> 
> 
> www.laughingshirts.nl


Thanks for that Robert, managed to find and delete the extra colours within a minute through my Cpanel and "PHPmyAdmin".

So can someone explain how the software works once the customer submits a design. Is the design sent to me as a vector file? a bitmap?
Is each colour sent seperately?


----------



## priest

I can totally see where Andy is coming from. 
In my little programming experience I have learned that keeping things simple is key. There are a lot of users who may not have the know how to use phpmyadmin and will not even bother. I would think starting with the four basic colors as the default and allowing the user to add more make more sense.

If the project is built from the concept of just printing and not screen printing it would widen the scope of would be users. If you tunnel vision on screen printing the others fall off the side of the wagon.

I was trying to keep this as short as I can so as not to write a whole chapter on the issue.


----------



## EmbroideryImages

bigf00t said:


> Thanks for that Robert, managed to find and delete the extra colours within a minute through my Cpanel and "PHPmyAdmin".
> 
> So can someone explain how the software works once the customer submits a design. Is the design sent to me as a vector file? a bitmap?
> Is each colour sent seperately?


At the moment the final file that we get is a hi-res png file.

That's all I know, hope this helps.

Roger ( Katherine's other half )


----------



## Ruimpress

Is any one allready selling on line?

Sent from my PG06100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## JeridHill

Ruimpress said:


> Is any one allready selling on line?
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using T-Shirt Forums


I'm not sure if anyone is yet or not, Tom would be able to most likely answer this. That being said, when it was in Beta, I wouldn't ever recommend to start out that way because of the problems and issues that are being addressed. You wouldn't want something to happen to cause your site to go down and lose orders etc.

Now that it's an official release, you should be fine to run it as an option for your site. If it were me, I'd probably still work on building it the way you want it, then invite friends and families to place mock orders and see how it works.


----------



## Ruimpress

Thank you I was just curios


----------



## ukracer

EmbroideryImages said:


> At the moment the final file that we get is a hi-res png file.
> 
> That's all I know, hope this helps.
> 
> Roger ( Katherine's other half )


This is my problem. I can get the hires png file but only if I export and then it only gives me the art and not art and text. The text does not get sent or saved as a vector to if I was to try and use the PNG I would have to create my own vector for vinyl in letters.

Obviously this can be done and if we did not have the designer we would have to do everything from scratch but as I am hoping for my assistant to print while I get on with running around and collecting stock etc I need a simple idiot proof hi res and vector file both combined and separate depending which way I need to print it.


----------



## RobertG

ukracer said:


> This is my problem. I can get the hires png file but only if I export and then it only gives me the art and not art and text. The text does not get sent or saved as a vector to if I was to try and use the PNG I would have to create my own vector for vinyl in letters.


Yes its my problem too. I wondering if Tom is planning to work on a output module that can produce a complete vector file. Or that a independent programmer should work on it.

Regards, Robert



www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## ukracer

RobertG said:


> Yes its my problem too. I wondering if Tom is planning to work on a output module that can produce a complete vector file. Or that a independent programmer should work on it.
> 
> Regards, Robert
> 
> 
> 
> www.laughingshirts.nl



Its so frustrating to not have the ability or finances to get it done myself. I am sure Tom thought it would be done a lot sooner as he told someone a couple of weeks 3 at the outside.

This is why I questioned what was happening as it was all so quiet and I thought punters would be snapping at the bit to get selling before the winters comes. (notice I did not say before summer finishes lol)

I really did think with it being open source it would have the clever guys wading in with add ons quicker than they seem to be doing.


----------



## JeridHill

The problem with open source is everyone wants to download it and very few contribute. The advantages of open source software are no cost software, endless possibilities, input and customization. Where Tom got this software to where it is today wasn't free for him, so the more people with the resources and the ability, the quicker it will advance. Notice I didn't say complete, it should always be developing.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Lets see.. in the last week Tom had the flu, now Tom is behind on work. Tom spent Ks you do not want to know about on this system. And if anyone on this planet will get this done Tom will . But we have to work line upon line, precept upon precept.

Some seem to want a baby to walk.. babies crawl before they walk. My main focus at this point with this project is getting it organized.. and that will take some time as I have many projects in motion.

The 3rd parties are already in motion they call me every day.. but then again here you have a project that is far far far more complicated then your average web solution. Here you a full blown design application incorporated into ecom. And that with the mix of complicated pricing and product scenarios in this industry.

We already have the projects in que from paying customers that want customizations done that will deal with most of what is in discussion here. 

Patience.. my friends.. patience..


----------



## ukracer

Thanks for the update Tom. I will admit to being impatient but its more because I saw a thriving user base posting a lot to a dead forum and it worried me a little. 

We all understand if you or any one has flu especially in summer although in the UK we cant really call it summer lol. Illness is not nice at any time and it does explain the lack of even just a quick update from you.

I have a round 20 people here in the Uk already looking at the system but I have suggested they give you some space with the questions so I essentially ask them on their behalf.

I know from a personal point of view when we get direct hires print ready files I will be able to test the system much better including the ecom side and promotion side of things so sorry for my impatience.

I am sure you have much more in depth ideas for the system rather than just a design and print option but I have been trying to garner ideas on the open T shirt forums so you can peruse and look at these at your leisure without pressurising you with your bread and butter tasks.

It was great when Jordi relayed the info direct from you but he is either busy or on holiday or I guess just has nothing to report. Also I appreciate the balance needed between wish lists and impending release options and I know only too well that release dates get people excited and are often put back by small unforeseen issues.

I think I speak for 90% of potential users in the UK that the most important update and module is digital printing as without that many of us and treading water without knowing the direction or start-ups or businesses are going to take. So please dont feel pressurised by the posts but its an attempt to keep up interest without lots of individual posts asking whats happening. Hope this helps.

Regards Andy T


----------



## EmbroideryImages

The new DTG system will not let me set the garment to one shirt.
We do DTG from 1 shirt to 36 shirts anything over 36 shirts we do screen printing.
Is there a way to set it up for like 1,2,3,4,5 etc shirts other than 12,24,36 etc.

Also having a problem setting up Example: say a ash color tshirt with a baseball on front, needs to have a white base so the baseball will be white, not the shirt showing thru.

Thanks in advance
Roger


----------



## Zippy Doodah

banga said:


> I have a web builder package with crazy domains here in Oz and I am pretty sure that I can't use this with that package due to the hosting.
> I have only had it for a few months and can't afford to throw that money down the drain.
> The reason why I chose the web builder was because it would be easier for me as I don't know code to build a website and wanted to do it myself.
> Anyone got any advice on what I can/should do?


The easy way to integrate the designer into your website would be to create a link to it. Launch the designer and then copy the URL in the address box. Then paste it into a link (with your editor or code it). Once the customer designs and buys the shirt (on PayPal) they would be directed back to your website. this return to your website would be setup by you when you setup PaPal Standard.


----------



## HumbleShirts

I suppose the designer will work in an iFrame, right?


----------



## EmbroideryImages

HTT130 said:


> I suppose the designer will work in an iFrame, right?


You are correct it will work in an iframe. Except all items are so big that it takes up to much room in an iframe.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Wonder if someone can help me out here. I have two problems. I recently installed the DTG beta version and I'm having problems with the "Price Quote". I can create a design on a shirt and then when I try to put quantity and sizes in the quote box, about 65% of time I get a quote and the rest of the time, when I click on the recalculate button, the button disappears (fades out) and nothing happens. Also, if I get a quote but then add sizes and colors and try to recalculate the order the recalculate button disappears (fades out) and again, nothing happens. 2nd, does anyone understand how to adjust the prices for the shirts and how the ink square inch works or is set up? I use DTG and, really, I don't need to have an ink cost, just a way to price shirts by style and color (white, Color or Dark). I'm want to price the ink cost into the shirt price, just as if someone waled into the store and wanted a design on a black shirt, etc. I feel that by trying to price the ink cost will just confuse the customer.


----------



## Skinbus

At this point, before my post, the # of replies was 666! hmmm. seems dangerous to me.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

We have the client upload my art module done, DTG V1 and OpenTshirts V1.2 ready to go in the few days.


----------



## The Sandbox

AdvancedArtist said:


> We have the client upload my art module done, DTG V1 and OpenTshirts V1.2 ready to go in the few days.


Great news. With that addition, I would like to go live with my site sooner rather than later.

Tom, do you have a developer that I could work with to help iron out a few of the kinks that are holding me back and help with integrating to a shopping cart program? You can PM me if you have a suggestion of who I might contact (I also sent you an email through the Open T site also with my number).

Great work. I wish I could contribute and help grow this project, but I don't have those skills.


----------



## ukracer

Sadly a lot of us are in the same boat. And what makes it worse is we can not afford to pay for development either.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

AdvancedArtist said:


> We have the client upload my art module done, DTG V1 and OpenTshirts V1.2 ready to go in the few days.


 This is good news. I can't wait. Lately I've been playing with stand alone versions of Open Cart and Zen Cart. I received a demo of another designer/cart solution and have been comparing them. Not so much the design tools, but the carts. Both carts are open source and seem to be similar. What has me curious is that this other design/cart solution can be installed either as a complete package, eg., the design tool and cart, or just the design tool can be installed into a current Zen Cart website. I've been playing with this for about a week and now I'm wondering if it is possible to have a version of Open T-Shirt that comes by itself, so it could be installed into an existing Open Cart website? Sorry, Tom. I know you are already very busy and I'm not trying to make more work for you. The problem is that, in most cases, the people that want to use this solution aren't web designers.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Everything takes time and resources.. it will all come together. At the moment I am a bit preoccupied with this.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs5GjN_nY40[/media]

Which is just as revoluationay as the OTs and I need to get it out the door.. So many things so little time. 

We will get OT to the level the of the industry standard and we will open up color separations to a level that the industry standards will see a Paradigm Shift.

Paradigm shift - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Because Paradigm Shifts are the now and the future. But patience is the key.


----------



## minorcreations

AdvancedArtist said:


> I will try to get a video on this to within a week.. if I have time.


This was a reply for a video to add your own fonts. Did I miss it? I have a font I am trying to add. I followed everything also. I can see it on the front end, but when you choose it, it will not show on the shirt.

Thanks


----------



## Zippy Doodah

AdvancedArtist said:


> We have the client upload my art module done, DTG V1 and OpenTshirts V1.2 ready to go in the few days.


I wonder how Tom is coming with this. I was hoping a few days would be by now. I know you're busy, Tom. Just curious.


----------



## shanetuttle

Will opentshirts have something where customers can upload their own art?


----------



## The Sandbox

Zippy Doodah said:


> I wonder how Tom is coming with this. I was hoping a few days would be by now. I know you're busy, Tom. Just curious.


I think Tom used Simple Seps Raster to color separate Open T-Shirts updates from his to do list.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

shanetuttle said:


> Will opentshirts have something where customers can upload their own art?


According to Tom's last post, a couple of weeks ago, they have the "Customer Add Art" modual ready to go. Along with OTS Screenprint ver.1.2 and DTG ver.1. I saw that the "new" Simple Seps was up on the Advanced Artist website, so I imagine they are probably working on the rest of this now. I was integrating the DTG beta into my website and decided to uninstall it to see if I could correct a couple bugs. Then I saw the post about the DTG ver.1 and have decided to wait to install that one instead. It will probably be a little better than the beta ver., even though I had the DTG beta working pretty good. The "Customer Add Art" modual will be a perfect addition. It will probably be a couple bucks to add, though, as they can't afford to keep giving it all away. But it will be worth it!


----------



## shanetuttle

Well, if I can figure out how to get it to work and look good with the flow of my website, I am sure I'll be buying all the clipart and design packages he puts out. I been playing with it a little bit, I'd like to customize the look of it, but don't know how. Also, is there a way to import certain products from a wholesaler?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

shanetuttle said:


> Well, if I can figure out how to get it to work and look good with the flow of my website, I am sure I'll be buying all the clipart and design packages he puts out. I been playing with it a little bit, I'd like to customize the look of it, but don't know how. Also, is there a way to import certain products from a wholesaler?


 Not sure what you mean to "Import" products from a wholesaler. Do you mean like Ebay stores that pull images in the page? You could probably do that in an external page of your website. As far as adding products and manf's to the designer, there is a tutorial at Tutorials for that. Being able to sell items outside the designer and use the Cart will take a bit of program designing. I've already talked to Tom about helping me with that for my site. The designer is built around OpenCart, so there should be a fairly straight forward approuch to that. I also wanted to find a way to install an OpenCart site and add the designer to it as a Module. I was also thinking that you could just use PayPal standard as an alternative for additional products on your website.


----------



## shanetuttle

I like how Tom has the product packs you can install and people can select the shirt brand they want and such, but it doesn't have everything available. In fact, I don't want to off so many selections. I like how it shows available colors and sizes, etc. There is a local distributor I would like to use, broderbros.com. I just wonder if there is a way to import their catalog and all the garment info like the way Tom made it available without having to manually input everything.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

shanetuttle said:


> I like how Tom has the product packs you can install and people can select the shirt brand they want and such, but it doesn't have everything available. In fact, I don't want to off so many selections. I like how it shows available colors and sizes, etc. There is a local distributor I would like to use, broderbros.com. I just wonder if there is a way to import their catalog and all the garment info like the way Tom made it available without having to manually input everything.


You can Enable or Disable Shirt Products in the Admin. You can also add Shirt Products. There is a video Tutorial on opentshirts.org to show you how to do it.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

I am burried but digging my way out one day at a time.. We are getting there.


----------



## ukracer

I know how you feel currently. whats the quickest way to contact you privately Tom?


----------



## studog79

Tom, I know you are swamped, but I have left multiple messages for sales as I do have the money readily available and I am looking for all the services you can provide to give me a jump into this.


----------



## Riderz Ready

studog79 said:


> Tom, I know you are swamped, but I have left multiple messages for sales as I do have the money readily available and I am looking for all the services you can provide to give me a jump into this.


 
We have been following this for well over a year and it amazes me after all this time people are trying to rush the project. Maybe the expectations were not set by the developers at the start but to think a full blown design studio with a back end could be created by a few programmers in a couple months is far from realistic. If you look at the likes of DecoNetwork or InkSoft there are 10's of thousands of developement hours in these products.

We have a unique niche which was why were were interested in this as it appears at some point it can be tweaked for specific applications.

It seems that many peoples interest lays in the fact that this will be "free". A really bad way to look at something in my opinion. We look not at what something cost but how much money it can make. As an example we have made a significant amount of net revenue using a product that has a monthly fee. Did the system cost us $149 a month or are we making several thousand a month? If we would have sat back this past year waiting for a "free" system we would have lost a good chunk of change.

Personally I think it is virtually impossible for such a complex system to be created, maintained and supported by a small startup. With 18 months plus into it it is really just scratching the surface of a fully completed system.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

You know.. this is an Open Source project, so anyone can play with it. I have a bit of limited html skills, but with a little searching, I've found some great php tutorials. With a little knowledge you can probably do some simple editing yourself. Also, nothing is stopping you from hiring a programer and giving him or her the open source code (and/or the designer pkge, for that matter), to work with. It isn't all that expensive. One of the best places to find eager programmers is at your local college or University. Remember../ it only cost the Winklevoss brothers $1000 to have Mark Zuckerberg create the code that became Facebook. Then you can share your findings with the rest of us on this forum


----------



## Riderz Ready

Zippy Doodah said:


> You know.. this is an Open Source project, so anyone can play with it. I have a bit of limited html skills, but with a little searching, I've found some great php tutorials. With a little knowledge you can probably do some simple editing yourself. Also, nothing is stopping you from hiring a programer and giving him or her the open source code (and/or the designer pkge, for that matter), to work with. It isn't all that expensive. One of the best places to find eager programmers is at your local college or University. Remember../ it only cost the Winklevoss brothers $1000 to have Mark Zuckerberg create the code that became Facebook. Then you can share your findings with the rest of us on this forum


Too funny and clearly a lack of development experience. You truly think you can get a couple college kids to program a full blown application? Who is going to support it after they move on from college? This is the same short sided view people end up flushing thousands down the drain when hiring a programmer to create a custom web site.

You clearly are missing the point. It matters little to us if this project is ever turly completed. We have a system that performs incredible well and very flexible thanks to Deconet. The money we have made off the system is significant and would have never been realized if we waited 18 months for a free system. 

If you are looking for something free to run and generate your business - best of luck. If the system is ever completed to be a full front and back end we will review it at that time. In the meantime we will keep racking up revenue while you keep posting " when will it be done".


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Riderz Ready said:


> Too funny and clearly a lack of development experience. You truly think you can get a couple college kids to program a full blown application? Who is going to support it after they move on from college? This is the same short sided view people end up flushing thousands down the drain when hiring a programmer to create a custom web site.
> 
> You clearly are missing the point. It matters little to us if this project is ever turly completed. We have a system that performs incredible well and very flexible thanks to Deconet. The money we have made off the system is significant and would have never been realized if we waited 18 months for a free system.
> 
> If you are looking for something free to run and generate your business - best of luck. If the system is ever completed to be a full front and back end we will review it at that time. In the meantime we will keep racking up revenue while you keep posting " when will it be done".


I think you miss My point! I wasn't trying to say to hire college kids to develp this project. It's an Open Source project and people are free to add to it. I'm glad you are doing well with Deconet. If it works for you, that's fine. I personally am not into "Franchises" or "Partners" in my business.


----------



## RobertG

Riderz Ready said:


> It seems that many peoples interest lays in the fact that this will be "free". A really bad way to look at something in my opinion. We look not at what something cost but how much money it can make. As an example we have made a significant amount of net revenue using a product that has a monthly fee. Did the system cost us $149 a month or are we making several thousand a month? If we would have sat back this past year waiting for a "free" system we would have lost a good chunk of change.
> 
> Personally I think it is virtually impossible for such a complex system to be created, maintained and supported by a small startup. With 18 months plus into it it is really just scratching the surface of a fully completed system.


Very true, glad someone came in with these intelligent words. Maybe it will help some to try and be more patient. Of course I am also eager to start using this baby as soon as possible, but as you said, things take time. But even more, good to hear another way of looking at it money wise, thanks for that.

Regard, Robert




www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## Riderz Ready

Zippy Doodah said:


> I think you miss My point! I wasn't trying to say to hire college kids to develp this project. It's an Open Source project and people are free to add to it. I'm glad you are doing well with Deconet. If it works for you, that's fine. I personally am not into "Franchises" or "Partners" in my business.


Personally I am into money in my business. 

Franchises? Are you serious? It is an application software developed by a private company. You are very short sighted when it comes to software. Software and technology change rapidly. You can be in the front making money or sitting on the sidelines. Choice is yours. Even if one day am open source application like this hits the stands it will already be outdated. Who you going to call for support? Who is going to enhance the system on an on-going basis? You truly think a system as detailed as a on-line design studio with a back end will not need support or enhancements? You think that is all going to be free? 

Like I said - keep sitting on the sidelines while people move forward making money. Gotta love the people who have so much money they would rather watch while others earn.

We pay more for an annual maintenance contract with Wasatch RIP than we do to use DecoNet and Deconet makes us money.


----------



## ukracer

Riderz Ready said:


> You clearly are missing the point. It matters little to us if this project is ever turly completed. We have a system that performs incredible well and very flexible thanks to Deconet. The money we have made off the system is significant and would have never been realized if we waited 18 months for a free system.


I sort of see your point but wonder if the screen printer despite what tom is obviously aiming for, and seeing his other products will most likely achieve, is actually going to be the core user of this product.

printing is not an easy option business. In fact very few (if any ) of those exist any more. BUT due to a lack of start up capital a commercial system such as deconet can bleed you dry before you start. I know I paid for RSK and never made a penny. Lost lots. 

Is this the deconet.com you are speaking about?? Deconet - The marketplace for modern design

As it does not even appeal to me as a buyer let alone a seller. Looks like a poor mans ebay at first glance.

Until I comment further I will wait a reply.


----------



## ukracer

Actually while we discussing a system that I cant even see is an online T shirt designer anyway young Tom seems to have slipped out and update un noticed to many of us. My self included. perhaps due to my current stress levels I missed the announcement but it up there on the download pages, although I have not had time to install it yet. 

If you check out Forums you will see some one else has lol


----------



## EmbroideryImages

Hmmmm I went to opentshirts in the download area and did not see any new downloads there. Plus have not heard of the new update or anything about this. I know Tom was working on the customer image upload. But have now heard that it was ready. Give us more facts.

Thanks
Roger


----------



## Zippy Doodah

EmbroideryImages said:


> Hmmmm I went to opentshirts in the download area and did not see any new downloads there. Plus have not heard of the new update or anything about this. I know Tom was working on the customer image upload. But have now heard that it was ready. Give us more facts.
> 
> Thanks
> Roger


The V1.2 is at the top of the "Downloads" page where the old V1.0.2 was. This is the Screen print version.


----------



## studog79

Riderz Ready said:


> We have been following this for well over a year and it amazes me after all this time people are trying to rush the project. Maybe the expectations were not set by the developers at the start but to think a full blown design studio with a back end could be created by a few programmers in a couple months is far from realistic. If you look at the likes of DecoNetwork or InkSoft there are 10's of thousands of developement hours in these products.
> 
> We have a unique niche which was why were were interested in this as it appears at some point it can be tweaked for specific applications.
> 
> It seems that many peoples interest lays in the fact that this will be "free". A really bad way to look at something in my opinion. We look not at what something cost but how much money it can make. As an example we have made a significant amount of net revenue using a product that has a monthly fee. Did the system cost us $149 a month or are we making several thousand a month? If we would have sat back this past year waiting for a "free" system we would have lost a good chunk of change.
> 
> Personally I think it is virtually impossible for such a complex system to be created, maintained and supported by a small startup. With 18 months plus into it it is really just scratching the surface of a fully completed system.


First my experience in the software is I personally have or 25 years of designing, retail, POS, financial and manufacturing software. I have designed MRP/MPS, Finite Scheduling, Available to Promise, CMS and many other software systems ran by fortune 500 companies in multiple countries, thus my expectations are probably more realistic than you and most here. We programmed most of these systems with 14 - 20 programmers sometimes in less than 18 months so yes a small group could create this. It would depend on the components in the group. What Tom has created is a foundation for a system. His foundation allows for flexibility in which direction I wish to take it. I know the direction I want to take it is not free. I am willing to pay for the foundation and any expertise on the arms reaching out from the foundation. I am also willing to pay for the additional things I need. And yes I don't look only at the cost but at what the ROI is like the experienced business man I am.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

The foundation was the aim and one built on Open Source standards. Is it perfect at this point? No. Did it take tousands of hours? No Actually your looking at about 800 man hours right now. By the time we have it fully integraded into OpenCart around a 1000. By that time the system will be very useable and effective.

I have the art uploaders I need to test them before I release them.. So that is taken care of.

Once I have a few more things off my plate then we can set new and better forums and we get volunteers in place that can handle things like helping me manage the site, releasing updates etc.

Personally I would never use any system online unless it was OpenSource unless I had no other options. Open Source is not great because it is free it is great because it is Open. That means you can take the foundation and do what your business vision requires. Or you can just start with what is freely available. Their are no limitations and all the options are open.

I never expected this to be easy but I believed it needed to be done.


----------



## brenden

ukracer said:


> Is this the deconet.com you are speaking about?? Deconet - The marketplace for modern design


Hi. He means Online t-shirt designer and ecommerce software for the decoration industry | DecoNetwork.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

brenden said:


> Hi. He means Online t-shirt designer and ecommerce software for the decoration industry | DecoNetwork.


Hi Brenden,

Thanks for dropping in. 

I would also say that open sourece is not for everyone. And a solution like Deco may be a better fit for you or your business. Depending on your budget and objectives.


----------



## brenden

Hey Tom,

No problems. BTW, love the work you're doing with the color seps in CorelDRAW. Keep it up!!


----------



## Zippy Doodah

AdvancedArtist said:


> Hi Brenden,
> 
> Thanks for dropping in.
> 
> I would also say that open sourece is not for everyone. And a solution like Deco may be a better fit for you or your business. Depending on your budget and objectives.


I think everyone that is getting a taste of OpenTshirts is Loving It! It's definitely moving in the right direction and will soon, be very viable. The people that are interested in it and have downloaded and installed the betas and new versions haven't just done it because it's free. Many of them have been in the printed apparel biz for a while and can very well afford any platform they want. I know from the Forums, they’re busy trying to learn about it and are, already tweaking simple aspects of it. Open source eventually creates a community of people that buy modules, create modules and become accessible with information for others. I don't think people are drawn to an open source product just because of the price or lack of it. It has more to do with the availability of help and knowledge to implement it and use it, instead of being at the mercy of some tech support.


----------



## Ruimpress

Hi, I wan it to start adding prices,colors,product,etc. But when I install the new V1.2 it just wipe everything I had on the previous version and I have to do everything from the beginning. So I just wait for the final version. I really want to start testing the opentshirt


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Ruimpress said:


> Hi, I wan it to start adding prices,colors,product,etc. But when I install the new V1.2 it just wipe everything I had on the previous version and I have to do everything from the beginning. So I just wait for the final version. I really want to start testing the opentshirt


Ruimpress,

I am sorry to hear you whiped your deta. You tried to upgrade with an installer. An installer will overwrite everything in your folder its an installer not a patch or upgrade. I have to to test the 1.2 patch before I release it. If you patch then you would not overwrite all your files.


----------



## ShirdBelCoos

Let's talk 1 on 1 asap  

Sent from my SPH-D700 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mustangFWL

Has anyone tried to install this on MagentoGo?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Riderz Ready said:


> Personally I am into money in my business. QUOTE]
> 
> Personally I am into people and their needs in my business. No doubt money is needed without it I could not have done opentshirts.
> 
> But the mindset you described yourself with is what has lead to the decay of our culture. The domination of corporations and banks in our politics and so much more that troubles us.
> 
> Start with the man in the mirror dude.


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> Riderz Ready said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I am into money in my business. QUOTE]
> 
> Personally I am into people and their needs in my business. No doubt money is needed without it I could not have done opentshirts.
> 
> But the mindset you described yourself with is what has lead to the decay of our culture. The domination of corporations and banks in our politics and so much more that troubles us.
> 
> Start with the man in the mirror dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hear hear.....
Click to expand...


----------



## RobertG

AdvancedArtist said:


> Riderz Ready said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I am into money in my business. QUOTE]
> 
> Personally I am into people and their needs in my business. No doubt money is needed without it I could not have done opentshirts.
> 
> But the mindset you described yourself with is what has lead to the decay of our culture. The domination of corporations and banks in our politics and so much more that troubles us.
> 
> Start with the man in the mirror dude.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a article in a dutch newspaper, the title was: Holland becomes more and more dumb. It doesn't take much to see that its a global thing. One of the focal points in the article was the decay of culture and good manors, it seems these all go hand in hand. The extreme focus on money without any other consideration is I guess another one. Sure we all need money to survive, but above all we try to be human (at least I hope).
> 
> Kind regards, Robert
> 
> 
> www.laughingshirts.nl
Click to expand...


----------



## rogerholien

I have to tell you how much I appreciate Tom. I not only love his software and it has been a huge blessing in my screen printing business, he always take the time to offer me advice or take advice about anything new. How refreshing it is in the day and age we live in! just saying


----------



## mustangFWL

This designer is awesome, just got it all set up on my site!

Now I just need to populate it with graphics and things.

Thanks!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

RobertG said:


> AdvancedArtist said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a article in a dutch newspaper, the title was: Holland becomes more and more dumb. It doesn't take much to see that its a global thing. One of the focal points in the article was the decay of culture and good manors, it seems these all go hand in hand. The extreme focus on money without any other consideration is I guess another one. Sure we all need money to survive, but above all we try to be human (at least I hope).
> 
> Kind regards, Robert
> 
> 
> www.laughingshirts.nl
> 
> 
> 
> As long as greed is not seen as a criminal activity we shall suffer. And perhaps even the loss of our planet before greed is identified as a criminal mental health condition. that needs treatement. When you come to understand that who and what you are did not come from you and was freely given to you then you might understand.
> 
> I was 3 years old drawing things like a pro with a pencil. People asked me how do you do that?
> 
> I said I do not know I just do it.. My art my work to this day I did not earn it I just had the gift. I can not take credit for it. It was there and it operates.
> 
> EDIT.. One more thing I hate copyrights because everything I do came from gifts I received freely but in this greed centered culture of commercialism we just do not have the options.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zippy Doodah

AdvancedArtist said:


> RobertG said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as greed is not seen as a criminal activity we shall suffer. And perhaps even the loose of our planet before greed is identified as a criminal mental health condition. that needs treatement. When you come to understand that who and what you are did not come from you and was freely given to you then you might understand.
> 
> I was 3 years old drawing things like a pro with a pencil. People asked me how do you do that?
> 
> I said I do not know I just do it.. My art my work to this day I did not earn it I just had the gift. I can not take credit for it. It was there and it operates.
> 
> EDIT.. One more thing I hate copyrights because everything I do came from gifts I received freely but in this greed centered culture of commercialism we just do not have the options.
> 
> 
> 
> And you have done alot of good things for people with your talents. You have a large following of greatfull admirers, Tom.
Click to expand...


----------



## ukracer

Greed is one thing that amazes me. I set a business up with a guy, more because I could, than because of money. I believed in his product but his communication skills were appalling and his outlook on customers even worse.

I accepted an offer of a small commission % and when they were due to pay me 50 quid a month it was ok (still never paid me on time). When the money increased based on more sales his wife moved in to the business and decided I should pay for all tech support, all sales reps, all repairers and all technicians out of my commision as the sales had gone through the roof. (still never got paid the correct money)

Mental she seemed to be, but I now put that down to greed. Well I called their bluff and now despite them having a £400,000 house (I have a CCJ for 7 grand) (nat west bank being stupid) their turnover of around £100,000 is radically reduced probably to less than 25 grand a month. So greed does not pay in the end and when I start working with their competitors they will wish I had never been born.

I only need enough money to provide a good existence for my wife and family (while my family get them selves sorted in their direction in life) lol

The one sad thing is that I would love to assist Tom in pursuit of his Goal with open T shirts but my programming skills are not the worlds best and at 53 learning new tricks is harder each day lol


----------



## Riderz Ready

AdvancedArtist said:


> Riderz Ready said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I am into money in my business. QUOTE]
> 
> Personally I am into people and their needs in my business. No doubt money is needed without it I could not have done opentshirts.
> 
> But the mindset you described yourself with is what has lead to the decay of our culture. The domination of corporations and banks in our politics and so much more that troubles us.
> 
> Start with the man in the mirror dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? My mind set is what has built this country. Entrepreneurs striving to reach success in capitalistic environment which is the reason this country stands heads and shoulders above the rest of the world. Just because a business, regardless of size, is motivated by revenue and profits does not mean they are not concerned about people, their business partners and their employees. Companies such as Google are perfect examples of how the focus of profits and ROI to investors does not interfere with their their responsibility to employees and business partners. In fact in most successful companies they go hand in hand.
> 
> You get on your soap box and decry profits and revenue as an evil to society much like a socialist.
> 
> I get the open source concept and how it attracts the anti establishment clan. To blame corporations and banks for our mess is laughable. Try putting the blame where it belongs. Citizens who go along for the ride and do not take an active role in the process of electing their representatives.
> 
> Personally I could careless if a solution is open source or a company is making billions selling their solution to masses. You act like open source is contributing to world like it is a charity. It is not. What I care about is how many positive influences the solution can have to my business and my customers.
> 
> There are very few commercially successful open source software solutions due to the extreme cost to support, maintain and enhance software especially into todays markets. Do I think this solution will be available and supported two years from now? Not at all UNLESS it is sold to an evil private/corporation driven by ROI to their investors that can dedicate the resources required to make it a viable solution.
Click to expand...


----------



## priest

Tisk, Tisk Tisk.
Another flame war again. Now for those of you who think the glass is half full you are right. And for those who think it is half empty you are also right.

Could we get back to topic of the thread?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Riderz Ready said:


> Are you serious? My mind set is what has built this country. Entrepreneurs striving to reach success in capitalistic environment which is the reason this country stands heads and shoulders above the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s start here. and please excuse me. You nor I or the USA stands head and shoulders above the rest of the world.
> 
> Yes we have (very soon it may be a had) a great country but we are not better than everyone else in the world.
> 
> In fact we are not even ranked as number one in the world for standard of living. We are something like number 7 or number 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Riderz Ready said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? My mind set is what has built this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States in my opinion was built upon the foundation of the Constitution and the hard work of the American work force. The American labors built some of greatest businesses and corporations in history.
> 
> These corporations lead by CEOs and Entrepreneurs that perhaps think like you. At the first opportunity ditched the American work force for cheap and or slave labor in other countries.
> 
> And I am just scratching the tip of the ice burg in this reply.
> 
> And I am surely not anti- profit or anti-revenue nor am I a Socialist.
> 
> As far as open source failures go,, far more proprietary systems in this market have failed with online designers. We have only one open source with 1500 members on the site and several thousand downloads of the system. I think we will be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ukracer

Riderz Ready said:


> AdvancedArtist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try putting the blame where it belongs. Citizens who go along for the ride and do not take an active role in the process of electing their representatives.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats bull ****. In the Uk there is NO ONE different to elect. But despite that Its banks and bankers bonuses that have caused the problem. small bushiness CAN NOT BORROW.
> 
> PLUS its the large monopolies and super markets with money to burn that make it not viable for anyone to start a small business.
> 
> In other words it GREED GREED GREED.
> 
> Tom has rather different aspirations for open T shirts than what I can visualize. Probably because he understands it more and the way he is developing it. I paid £100 a month for a commercial solution and never made a penny as it had eaten my budget and was archaic in my humble opinion.
> 
> My aspirations for open t shirt currently is that it will allow me and lots of other small businesses to offer an online , cost effective solution , that we dont have to commit too long term ,and can build our business at the pace our budget and technology , the economy and machines will allow. At the same time I am willing to give of my time (although programming is not one of my strong attributes) to try and help realise Toms dream, whatever it may be. IF I CAN HELP. I will.
> 
> 
> 
> There are very few commercially successful open source software solutions due to the extreme cost to support, maintain and enhance software especially into todays markets. Do I think this solution will be available and supported two years from now? Not at all UNLESS it is sold to an evil private/corporation driven by ROI to their investors that can dedicate the resources required to make it a viable solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is commercially successful??? It might not be a viable solution to you. I dont know why but if you think you know something better thats fine. BUT if it helps a lot of people offer online garments at an affordable price with low over heads, whats wrong with that.
> 
> My only issue with it presently is it does not produce output I can use for what I need to print or cut. It will take longer to use than a manual system just now.
> 
> Then again a customer came and used it locally and laid out what they wanted and saved me using my time to design what they wanted. They did it them selves. I just used the screen shots to make up their design so it worked for me....yes it would be nice if it would just give me a vector I can cut from as finished cut file. Or a finished HI res image I can print on my lazer but currently thats not possible.
> 
> I am just confused as to why you say it wont succeed. What is it you think it needs to turn into??
Click to expand...


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Rider has already clearly demonstrated in multiple posts that he has no idea what he is talking about. Statements like Entrepreneurs made the USA Stand Head Shoulders over the rest of world, which is not true. And further he insults the blood in my veins with such statements.


My fathers that died on battle fields like the one in Oriskany New York who stepped out on a battle field and paid for the constitution with their lives set the foundation of independance. From that foundation the American people in excellence and hard work built a great nation and great corporations working within the constructs of the freedom our father’s paid for with their lives. Rider would attribute that to the likes of himself and men that think like him. That deserves a very strong rebuke.


Rider attributes the nation’s greatness to men that think like him. But if we look at resent history we can clearly see that this thinking is what has led to our decline. Men that think like this have sold our jobs to China and other locals and in return we have inferior products flooding into the country. And they abuse other human beings in desperate circumstances to make their products and profits. As a result we have what was once one of the most productive and excellent work forces on the planet languishing in unemployment. 


Now concerning open source again he is clueless.

We built opentshirts.org on the Pure MVC framework which Rider probably has no idea what that even means or how it works. 
http://puremvc.org/

You see the new movement in Open Source is cross compatibility in other words let’s make it easy to mix and match with any Open Source solution. So from CRM to Shopping Carts to Inventory systems and so on if they are Open Source they will easily be mixed or plugged into each other.


This is the future of software and Open Source if you have some understand of either of these.


So Open Source developer X builds out an and Inventory System.. Wham BAM it drops into OpenTshirts no problem. Company Z knocks out a smoking ecom solution.. Wham BAM it drops into OpenTshirts no problem.


So with the evolution of Open Source you can expect to see OpenTshirts transformed in the multi-faceted off the wall Open Source solution that will be viable for far more than just apparel. 

Wake up Rider the Wall Street Matrix has you!


----------



## Riderz Ready

You have to just sit back and chuckle when someone has to attempt to wrap themselves around a flag. You truly think you are the only one that has family members that has served this country? Most people do not need to boast about their service whether it be in the military, Peace Corp etc. It is those that need to constantly remind everyone of such that make my blood boil. The vast majority of us that have served this country do it without the need to wrap a flag around ourselves. It is clear from your post you have sat on the sidelines when it comes to serving the country unless you consider this nonsense open source t-shirt mess serving this country.

Men like me boast our products are made in the USA. Men like me employ US citizens. What about the foreign companies that have manufacturing facilities in this country? Do you make sure you only buy USA made products when shopping or do you just like to ramble on about the evils of the world. 

How am I clueless about open source software? I simply stated that there are very few commercially successful open source applications on the market. If open source is so great why are 99% of business related applications not open source? Anyone with a background in software knows the answer to this or is the wallstreet bankers that are conspiring aginst open source developers? You are simply reinventing something that already exists in by multple vendors. Heck your other solutions do not even seem to really support one of the more common open source solutions - Inkscape. How ironic it is that you talk about people selling out jobs to China when you support and promote Coreldraw which is based in Canada. Do you think an American out of work cares if the job he lost is in Canada or China. You are a hypocrit who waves the flag when it suits him but when it comes to business you sell out just like the people you condem. Shame on you for having a business based on a foreign company. 

Great to have a vision of all the open source nonsense you are creating. You have spent 18 months creating just a shell of what is currently in the market place. For those that keep waiting and waiting they will continue to do so.


----------



## Riderz Ready

ukracer said:


> Riderz Ready said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just confused as to why you say it wont succeed. What is it you think it needs to turn into??
> 
> 
> 
> I was in software 25+ years for an evil Fortune 100 company. I will not bore you with the many reasons open source software is a pimple on the butt of commercially developed software but in one word RESOURCES. The vast majority of open source software is more of a hobby to people who are basically recreating what is already available. When you take two years to create something rest asured it is already out of date with the competition. In the "good old days" significant enhancements to application software was done every few years. Now due to the competition by evil commercial developers it is done at least once a year. Most open source developers have no support numbers and are trying to glue together different pieces of the puzzle to come up with an integrated solution. This is fine for the propeller heads but for a business person that has a support issue it leaves them in a bind. Since you have all these pieces glued together which developer and which part of the application is causing the issue? If an on-line design tool is just a toy or secondary to your business than fine. If it is an important tool to generate revenue I want to have a support number I can call and get an answer whether it be an issue with the shopping cart, the designer, the inventory, the shipping, etc.
> 
> As a side note to those that post comments about not making sales with commercially available solutions. These solutions, regardless of who is the developer will not create revenue by itself. If you are having issues with on-line sales these solutions will not help you in the least. What these tools do accomplish is to increase sales and open new markets to those who are already generating site traffic and sales on line.
Click to expand...


----------



## freebird1963

Anyone ever notice that EVERY company is EVIL out there or in a CARTEL according to RR aka Online Jerseys. 
Makes you wonder how evil his own is ?


----------



## mgparrish

Riderz Ready said:


> AdvancedArtist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? My mind set is what has built this country. Entrepreneurs striving to reach success in capitalistic environment which is the reason this country stands heads and shoulders above the rest of the world. Just because a business, regardless of size, is motivated by revenue and profits does not mean they are not concerned about people, their business partners and their employees. Companies such as *Google* are perfect examples of how the focus of profits and ROI to investors does not interfere with their their responsibility to employees and business partners. In fact in most successful companies they go hand in hand.
> 
> You get on your soap box and decry profits and revenue as an evil to society much like a socialist.
> 
> *I get the open source concept* and how it attracts the anti establishment clan. To blame corporations and banks for our mess is laughable. Try putting the blame where it belongs. Citizens who go along for the ride and do not take an active role in the process of electing their representatives.
> 
> Personally I could careless if a solution is open source or a company is making billions selling their solution to masses. You act like open source is contributing to world like it is a charity. It is not. What I care about is how many positive influences the solution can have to my business and my customers.
> 
> *There are very few commercially successful open source software solutions due to the extreme cost to support, maintain and enhance software especially into todays markets. Do I think this solution will be available and supported two years from now?* Not at all UNLESS it is sold to an evil private/corporation driven by ROI to their investors that can dedicate the resources required to make it a viable solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Did you know that the deconetwork.com website (your host) is based on an Open Source CMS?
> 
> 2. Did you know that _your_ website is powered by _at least_ 95% open source, including the language that is at the foundation of the designer app. _Firebug is your friend._
> 
> 3. Did you know Google is based largely on open source?
> 
> 4. Do you really get the open source concept?
> 
> 
> <!DOCTYPEhtml>
> <htmlxmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"xml:lang="en-gb"lang="en-gb"dir="ltr">
> <head>
> <basehref="http://www.deconetwork.com/"/>
> <metahttp-equiv="content-type"content="text/html; charset=utf-8"/>
> <metaname="keywords"content="t-shirt deigner software, online designer, business software, deconetwork, apparel designer, quote management, order management"/>
> <metaname="author"content="Super User"/>
> <metaname="description"content="DecoNetwork is the business solution for the decoration industry from online designer, ecommerce solution, website and order management system."/>
> 
> **************************************
> *<metaname="generator"content="Joomla! - Open Source Content Management"/>*
> 
> 
> **************************************
> 
> 5. Aren't you worried if _your _website* "*will be available and supported two years from now" ???
Click to expand...


----------



## AdvancedArtist

mgparrish said:


> Riderz Ready said:
> 
> 
> 
> **************************************
> *<metaname="generator"content="Joomla! - Open Source Content Management"/>*
> 
> 
> **************************************
> 
> 5. Aren't you worried if _your _website* "*will be available and supported two years from now?"
> 
> 
> 
> Best post yet.. ROFLOL! The rabbit whole is getting deeper all the time.
Click to expand...


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Verified..

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en-gb" lang="en-gb" dir="ltr">


<head>



<base href="http://www.deconetwork.com/" />



<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />



<meta name="keywords" content="t-shirt deigner software, online designer, business software, deconetwork, apparel designer, quote management, order management" />



<meta name="author" content="Super User" />



<meta name="description" content="DecoNetwork is the business solution for the decoration industry from online designer, ecommerce solution, website and order management system." />



<meta name="generator" content="Joomla! - Open Source Content Management" />


And I have no problems with the people at Deco or their solution. In fact it has some exellent potential which Iam discussing with Brandon at this time and I am planning to go meet with them soon.


----------



## mgparrish

AdvancedArtist said:


> Verified..
> 
> <htmlxmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en-gb" lang="en-gb" dir="ltr">
> 
> 
> <head>
> 
> 
> 
> <basehref="http://www.deconetwork.com/" />
> 
> 
> 
> <metahttp-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
> 
> 
> 
> <metaname="keywords" content="t-shirt deigner software, online designer, business software, deconetwork, apparel designer, quote management, order management" />
> 
> 
> 
> <metaname="author" content="Super User" />
> 
> 
> 
> <metaname="description" content="DecoNetwork is the business solution for the decoration industry from online designer, ecommerce solution, website and order management system." />
> 
> 
> 
> <metaname="generator" content="Joomla! - Open Source Content Management" />
> 
> 
> And I have no problems with the people at Deco or their solution. In fact it has some exellent potential which Iam discussing with Brandon at this time and I am planning to go meet with them soon.


Yes, a very good website indeed. Imagine using Open Source tools for a commercial venture? Whodathunk?


----------



## mgparrish

AdvancedArtist said:


> Best post yet.. ROFLOL! The rabbit whole is getting deeper all the time.


A very deep rabbit hole...


----------



## AdvancedArtist

mgparrish said:


> A very deep rabbit hole...


Your killing me ROFLOL I was laughing so hard my stomache hurts.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Riderz Ready said:


> I will not bore you with the many reasons open source software is a pimple on the butt of commercially developed software but in one word RESOURCES.


WoW I am just trying to level the playing field here for anyone and everyone in the biz. I surely do not want to putting pimples on peoples you know what’s.

Further I did develop this software commercially and with good reason. These excellent screen printers have been very good to me. So I took some of the money I made with their purchases and decided to make and open source solution for them with it.

Now yes I could have built myself as shiny new house or paid for a Mercedes with that money. But those things would not have pleased me as much as seeing Joe start up with his online design system competing effectively against those that think like Rider.

Also Rider Mr BMX do you know who Cecil Johns is? He was one of my best freinds back in the BMX nor cal days. I used to train with him. Rest in Peace Cecil.


----------



## brenden

Sorry to burst your bubble folks but DecoNetwork is not Joomla based  What you are looking at is DecoNetwork.com, our marketing website.

For the record DecoNetwork is custom built in Ruby on Rails. So not open source!


----------



## brenden

P.S. Which is awesome! (joomla)  Open source has its place. So do commercial products. Your choice on what you need and what gives best value to you.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

We know DECO is not based on OS just that corp site is. And yes both OS and proprietry have space in the market. And this is not about you or DECO it is this Rider dude that came in swinging and got spanked.


----------



## Tallyplayer

Geesh put your toy soldiers down guys. You are both right when your views are taken on alone. What we have here is two people looking at an elephant from different ends and describing what they see. You are both describing the same thing, but until you see it from the others view, you will never agree. Here is how I see this elephant. Tom has done some great and wonderful things for us in the Tshirt industry. The tutorials, and add-ons for Corel draw, as well as the Open Tshirts are wonderful, and no one else I can see are helping us this much. (Okay Rodney's Forum is pretty great too.) Is what Tom's doing 100% selfless? Ah, no, he has a capitalistic side to his endeavors as well, in the artwork being sold to populate his Open T-shirts and Design Base Software. Once again absoulutely nothing wrong with that, and his pricing is very good compared to his competition, but his help and resources set him apart from his competition. Step around and see the elephant gentlemen, it is a much better creature when you are not staring up its butt hole.


----------



## ukracer

Riderz Ready said:


> ukracer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are having issues with on-line sales these solutions will not help you in the least. What these tools do accomplish is to increase sales and open new markets to those who are already generating site traffic and sales on line.
> 
> 
> 
> Again that is just false. A static website with a few garments will not get much support, but a solution based on what a customer wants NOT what you/I think they want has a much better chance.
> 
> Commercial offering are way to expensive and you need to commit to it long term.....same as phone contracts now going to 18 month and 24 month and the phone is out of date after a month or 2.
Click to expand...


----------



## mgparrish

brenden said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble folks but DecoNetwork is not Joomla based  What you are looking at is DecoNetwork.com, our marketing website.
> 
> For the record DecoNetwork is custom built in Ruby on Rails. So not open source!


Sorry to burst your bubble ... you are MIS-QUOTING me.

"1. Did you know that the *deconetwork.com* website (your host) is based on an Open Source CMS"?

Your CMS is not Joomla?

_<basehref="http://www.deconetwork.com/" />"_

What I am saying is that the CMS site his host is using is Open Source. I looked at the source of HIS website, I didn't see Joomla _nor did I say it was_.

Also, Ruby on Rails is Open Source, not to say that _your_ website is Open Source but your _other_ web technology you are touting IS built on Open Source.

Ruby on Rails


----------



## brenden

No not misquoting, just clarifying before I get excited requests for modules and plugins for Joomla  We've had it before, so just making sure its clear 

The whole internet has a scent of open source. From HTML to CSS, PHP, Ruby, it goes on and on and open. Equally, all these offer commercial opportunities.

I think Tallyplayer was spot on - same elephant painted a different color, and some people prefer one, but others prefer the others 

I have the fortunate position of knowing both Riderz and Tom. I enjoy my almost daily Skype chats with Tom now and I know how hard Riderz works at his business. His site looks great and he does well out of it. Two great people with great ideas.


----------



## mgparrish

Riderz Ready said:


> I simply stated that there are very few commercially successful open source applications on the market. If open source is so great why are 99% of business related applications not open source? Anyone with a background in software knows the answer to this or is the wallstreet bankers that are conspiring aginst open source developers?.


 If you want to talk about _PC based_ "business related applications" is one thing, I hate to break the news to you ... you have your perceptions of "pimples" and "butts" exactly BACKWARDS "in the cloud". Open Source DOMINATES the internet and internet based applications business dude. The discussion is not about PC apps, your website is on the internet and so is this software in discussion.


----------



## mgparrish

brenden said:


> No not misquoting, just clarifying before I get excited requests for modules and plugins for Joomla  We've had it before, so just making sure its clear
> 
> The whole internet has a scent of open source. From HTML to CSS, PHP, Ruby, it goes on and on and open. Equally, all these offer commercial opportunities.
> 
> I think Tallyplayer was spot on - same elephant painted a different color, and some people prefer one, but others prefer the others
> 
> I have the fortunate position of knowing both Riderz and Tom. I enjoy my almost daily Skype chats with Tom now and I know how hard Riderz works at his business. His site looks great and he does well out of it. Two great people with great ideas.


But you stated you hated to burst my bubble  so were you bursting my bubble or clarifying for the sake of others? Just joking.

Yes, no Open Source no Internet. It all comes down to the right tool for the right job.


----------



## brenden

I just have a bubble fetish. Give me some bubble wrap and you've lost me for hours! 

...and spot on!


----------



## mgparrish

brenden said:


> I just have a bubble fetish. Give me some bubble wrap and you've lost me for hours!
> 
> ...and spot on!


Damn, me too, just need a "Bubble app" for my cellphone.


----------



## brenden

App Store - BubbleFREE 

It's a fav of my daughter and I!


----------



## principalcrown

I think the system is designed around greed because it is a attribute of man so we must have a system where greed can be exercised freely even at the detriment of others and ourselves.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

OK Back to the system... here is an update.
Wednesday or Thursday I will release the upload art system.
We within a few weeks a complete integration with open carts will available. This means the OT combined with Opean Cart will become a full feaured open source ecom solution with eveything from inventory management to coupons and everything in between.


----------



## principalcrown

Currently using inksoft. Was looking at live designer then i stumbled across open t shirts Installing it as I reply now. should I wait until your updates are complete or....???


----------



## AdvancedArtist

principalcrown said:


> Currently using inksoft. Was looking at live designer then i stumbled across open t shirts Installing it as I reply now. should I wait until your updates are complete or....???


At this point I would say yes. If you are just getting started. But learning the admin might be a good idea to get started.


----------



## Riderz Ready

It sure seems to have quited down to all those that opened their mouths not knowing what they are speaking of but that happens frequently with Parrish and Freebird. I would suggest Tom hang out at dyesub.org so he can rant about the evil society we live in as that is the purpose of that site.

I did notice no response from Advanced Artist basing the vast majority of their business on a foreign company after ranting of the evils of jobs overseas.

I will stick to my claim this solution will not exist in two years unless it is bought by an evil empire. Heck 14-15 months ago this was going to be ready in 6-8 weeks. 

Being that there are a couple people responding that are ego maniacs and have to have the very last post (Parrish sound familiar?) on every topic this will be my last post on the topic. 

Ye who laughs last . . . .


----------



## Riderz Ready

freebird1963 said:


> Anyone ever notice that EVERY company is EVIL out there or in a CARTEL according to RR aka Online Jerseys.
> Makes you wonder how evil his own is ?


Please do not embarass yourself anymore than you have already. My comment about "evil" companies was sarcastic and an adult with average intelligence would figure that out. Is Sawgrass a Cartel? You bet ya.


----------



## mgparrish

Riderz Ready said:


> It sure seems to have quited down to all those that opened their mouths not knowing what they are speaking of but that happens frequently with Parrish and Freebird. I would suggest Tom hang out at dyesub.org so he can rant about the evil society we live in as that is the purpose of that site.
> 
> I did notice no response from Advanced Artist basing the vast majority of their business on a foreign company after ranting of the evils of jobs overseas.
> 
> I will stick to my claim this solution will not exist in two years unless it is bought by an evil empire. Heck 14-15 months ago this was going to be ready in 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Being that there are a couple people responding that are ego maniacs and have to have the very last post (Parrish sound familiar?) on every topic this will be my last post on the topic.
> 
> Ye who laughs last . . . .


Riderz, haven't you heard why you shouldn't argue with an Engineer ?

You both get dirty and muddy and the Engineer is still liking it after 2 1/2 hours. 

Now break my arguments ... you can't.


----------



## Riderz Ready

AdvancedArtist said:


> mgparrish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best post yet.. ROFLOL! The rabbit whole is getting deeper all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you made a fool of yourself I will accept your apology.
Click to expand...


----------



## Riderz Ready

AdvancedArtist said:


> We know DECO is not based on OS just that corp site is. And yes both OS and proprietry have space in the market. And this is not about you or DECO it is this Rider dude that came in swinging and got spanked.


Several post before you were laughing talking about some hole that ws getting bigger because it was thought Deco was open source. Now that you got shot down and "spanked" you try to pretend that you knew Deco was not open source. You and Parrish made fools of yourself and got "spanked". Admit you are wrong - Parrish never will and move on.


----------



## mgparrish

Riderz Ready said:


> Several post before you were laughing talking about some hole that ws getting bigger because it was thought Deco was open source. Now that you got shot down and "spanked" you try to pretend that you knew Deco was not open source. You and Parrish made fools of yourself and got "spanked". Admit you are wrong - Parrish never will and move on.


What part of "Ruby on Rails is Open source" don't you understand?

Ruby on Rails

Your vendor just confirmed he created both his applications on open source platforms.

I repeat your quote


_"I simply stated that there are very few commercially successful open source applications on the market. If open source is so great why are 99% of business related applications not open source? Anyone with a background in software knows the answer to this or is the wallstreet bankers that are conspiring aginst open source developers?."_

*BS - so why then is your website built on Open Source tools? *


----------



## AdvancedArtist

brenden said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble folks but DecoNetwork is not Joomla based  What you are looking at is DecoNetwork.com, our marketing website.
> 
> For the record DecoNetwork is custom built in Ruby on Rails. So not open source!


Just for the record.. and not trying to start anything believe me.. But Ruby on Rails is Open Source.
Ruby on Rails

So we can see that Open Source is in just about everything both Commercial Systems and Open Source. 

While the application of DECO is not Open Source it was built with a free Open Source Framework.

I am not saying there is anything wrong with or bad about DECO it is just interesting when we look at how this Open Source is in just about everything. 

When it comes to web development.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

mgparrish said:


> *BS - so why then is your website built on Open Source tools? *


Looks like we posted the same thing at the same time here.

Do you have any more animations like the one your posted a couple of pages back I need a good laugh? 

This is just unbelievable.

Open Source completely dominates the entire internet and web development. There is no way to say anything else. It is in everything and it is all over the place.


----------



## mgparrish

AdvancedArtist said:


> Looks like we posted the same thing at the same time here.
> 
> Do you have any more animations like the one your posted a couple of pages back I need a good laugh?
> 
> This is just unbelievable.
> 
> Open Source completely dominates the entire internet and web development. There is no way to say anything else. It is in everything and it is all over the place.


Yup. I think at this point his intend is just to trash your thread, so I will just leave him to waller in his own misery.


----------



## ukracer

mgparrish said:


> Yup. I think at this point his intend is just to trash your thread, so I will just leave him to waller in his own misery.


This is what concerns me. IS it riderZ intent to trash the thread. Doubtful he will succeed if that is his intent as Brenden and Tom seem to be at ease with one another.

But I am most certainly NOT an industry giant. (giant maybe with a larger than good for me belly) but if I worked from now till the cows come home I would make very little money and certainly no mark in/on the industry.

Perhaps thats why I am skeptical and why I frown on "big corporations" but everything I have ever had dealing with always seem to **** on me (and or others) as they get bigger and bigger)

Of course we need to make a living, but so does everyone else. I make no bones about being frustrated at not being able to use Open T shirts for my purposes yet. BUT I have paid nothing towards it and currently have nothing to do so.
So I am grateful to Tom for what we have and hopefully digital/vector cutting options will be available soon.

I now fully understand why Tom took the direction he took.. (I think) as open T shirts is possibly his future but also payback for those who have supported his previous products.

BUT I have learnt to be patient and hopefully can offer more help as things progress.

As for the thread its Toms thread and I am sure if he wants it culled he could get it done...


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Well I finally got all the new product releases out and now I am burried in emails and support issues. Working my wau thru that and then back to this. I should have my plate cleared for the next few months to focus on this and there is allot to do.

I really need to do a complete new web design and marketing course mixed in with the OT and OpenCarts system. That we everyone will know just what do with the system and marketing.

I am really excited about the OT as an Open Carts Module. This should turn OT and OC into the most comprehensive solution in the market. As you will Open Cart and all of it modules and functionality available along with the Design System.

Jordie Kulka is over seeing the completion of this. Thank God for Jordie and the others that have helped and supported. Nothing like feeling I am not alone in this.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

ukracer said:


> This is what concerns me. IS it riderZ intent to trash the thread. Doubtful he will succeed if that is his intent as Brenden and Tom seem to be at ease with one another


Yes this is true and Brenden and I have no issues. Honestly Deco is a great tool that has some very unique functionality that interests me. I did not develop opentshirts in the spirit of competition.

DECO supports every aspect of native Corel files and runs off CorelDRAW on the server side. Supports
MonoChrome and more. We are currently looking at some pretty sharp stuff because of this Corel integration server side.


----------



## RobertG

AdvancedArtist said:


> We are currently looking at some pretty sharp stuff because of this Corel integration server side.


. 

Do I smell vector output?

Regards, Robert






www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## AdvancedArtist

RobertG said:


> .
> 
> Do I smell vector output?
> 
> Regards, Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laughingshirts.nl


Anything output and much more.. if the tests work.


----------



## brenden

RobertG said:


> .
> 
> Do I smell vector output?
> 
> Your_Site_Name


Hi Robert,

DecoNetwork today outputs vectors in CorelDRAW format. You can read more at CorelDRAW® powered | DecoNetwork


----------



## AdvancedArtist

And to close the RiderZ chapter I would like to share with you one of my best friends. A man I trained with countless times and a man like myself that became one of the best at what he did and a man that put his energy into encouraging and training others along with himself.

We passed years to together in Nor Cal that changed our lives as we and some other young men pushed each other to the higher levels..

I present to you Cecil John Rhodes.. a pro rider. I am surprised that RiderZ did not recognize the name drop in the earlier post. Since he is all BMX. He has the website but Cecil had the game only a few years ago.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RghuXmd0lo8[/media]

The breakfast of champions is the company of champions. I enjoyed that for a number of years.

RiderZ with his BMX site brought me back to so many memorys of where all this started. 

Rest in peace Cecil we are champions my friend.


----------



## Nerquiles

AdvancedArtist said:


> Well I finally got all the new product releases out and now I am burried in emails and support issues. Working my wau thru that and then back to this. I should have my plate cleared for the next few months to focus on this and there is allot to do.
> 
> I really need to do a complete new web design and marketing course mixed in with the OT and OpenCarts system. That we everyone will know just what do with the system and marketing.
> 
> I am really excited about the OT as an Open Carts Module. This should turn OT and OC into the most comprehensive solution in the market. As you will Open Cart and all of it modules and functionality available along with the Design System.
> 
> Jordie Kulka is over seeing the completion of this. Thank God for Jordie and the others that have helped and supported. Nothing like feeling I am not alone in this.


Hi Tom, you're not alone in this project ... many people in the shade. OpenCart with that version will be compatible?

It's a shame I can not properly express what I think in English but I think like you ... money is needed for day to day but not greed.

We hope these new changes, many luck!

regards


----------



## RobertG

brenden said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> DecoNetwork today outputs vectors in CorelDRAW format. You can read more at CorelDRAW® powered | DecoNetwork


Thanks a lot Brenden, I allready installed OT on my site and I'm more then happy with it. Only thing thats missing for me is vector output. i guess I should be a little more patient.

Thanks, kind regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## AdvancedArtist

RobertG said:


> Thanks a lot Brenden, I allready installed OT on my site and I'm more then happy with it. Only thing thats missing for me is vector output. i guess I should be a little more patient.
> 
> Thanks, kind regards, Robert
> 
> 
> www.laughingshirts.nl


I guess this vector output should be the next thing on our list after the Open Cart integration.


----------



## RobertG

AdvancedArtist said:


> Anything output and much more.. if the tests work.


This is great news Tom, they say that all good things will come when trying to be patient, looking back; you and your team accomplished already so much with OT in a relatively short time.
Many people cannot thank you enough for your great works.

Regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> I guess this vector output should be the next thing on our list after the Open Cart integration.


Reading that was almost as good as an orgasm....better if you are my age lol


----------



## EmbroideryImages

Whats going on with opentshirts.org .
The log in screen is missing ????
Would like to log in and see whats going on with updates and so forth.

Roger


----------



## AdvancedArtist

EmbroideryImages said:


> Whats going on with opentshirts.org .
> The log in screen is missing ????
> Would like to log in and see whats going on with updates and so forth.
> 
> Roger


We had a little invasion of creepy criders and I cannot get the login to stop letting them register. There appears to be conflict between rocket theme loging and the login for the forum with a captu or whatever you call it. I was trying to stop it but I just decided to move the forums to a completely new set up the guys are working on it now. Moving everything to PHP BB. Should just be a few days. I was going to port everything anyway. So why mess with the old set up when I know the new set up will take care of the issue.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Tallyplayer said:


> Geesh put your toy soldiers down guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record OT is not a toy gun it is a nuclear weapon. And it is spreading like a virus. It is our last strong hold the place where we slam a flag in the ground and say.. this is where we make our stand.
> 
> EDIT> The nationals want your high schools, your clients... hear them on the air? Over my dead body my friends. Customink, Locker.net.. Bring it Wall Street we are going to.. well you know.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tallyplayer

AdvancedArtist said:


> Tallyplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geesh put your toy soldiers down guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record OT is not a toy gun it is a nuclear weapon. And it is spreading like a virus. It is our last strong hold the place where we slam a flag in the ground and say.. this is where we make our stand.
> 
> EDIT> The nationals want your high schools, your clients... hear them on the air? Over my dead body my friends. Customink, Locker.net.. Bring it Wall Street we are going to.. well you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you realize I am on your side in this. Took your post as a shot over my bow....I do know how to return fire so know that this is friend not foe.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Tallyplayer said:


> Geesh put your toy soldiers down guys.
> 
> Hope you realize I am on your side in this. Took your post as a shot over my bow....I do know how to return fire so know that this is friend not foe.


I know Tallyplayer my bad sometimes I get a little excitied about this project. Got an email from a guy in Africa the other day explaining how with his little business he could nevre afford something like this. But now he can.


----------



## freebird1963

Riderz Ready said:


> It sure seems to have quited down to all those that opened their mouths not knowing what they are speaking of but that happens frequently with Parrish and Freebird.
> 
> 
> -- Waiting for your next stupidity comment that's all.
> 
> I would suggest Tom hang out at dyesub.org so he can rant about the evil society we live in as that is the purpose of that site.
> 
> *** and he can see how bad you got B slapped over there with your stupidity on another board.
> 
> 
> I will stick to my claim this solution will not exist in two years unless it is bought by an evil empire. Heck 14-15 months ago this was going to be ready in 6-8 weeks.
> 
> *** Again stupidity shines through.
> 
> Being that there are a couple people responding that are ego maniacs and have to have the very last post (Parrish sound familiar?) on every topic this will be my last post on the topic.
> 
> Ye who laughs last . . . .


*** Yea thanks for the laughs. You should post some youtube vids with this stuff. You get hundreds of hits for the comedy alone. 

Hey why do u use different usernames on different boards ? Is that so its harder to match up the ignorance to the same person ?

Still waiting for you to come back over to dyesub.org so you can post more of your comedy there too.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Hope things are going allright over at OpenTshirts. Still can't log into the forum. btw, I installed OpenCart, in response to Tom's post about OpenTshirts eventually becoming a module. I've got it on a hobby site of mine and have been playing with it. Believe me, once these two integrate together, it will be a powerful and easy system to market and sell t-shirts online. Can't wait Tom!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Going good the guys figuring out how to move all the threads etc..


----------



## Zippy Doodah

AdvancedArtist said:


> Going good the guys figuring out how to move all the threads etc..


 Sounds good! I have the utmost confidence in you, Tom. When this all comes together, it's going to be a Powerhouse. The naysayers will be green with envy!


----------



## Justin86

I think Open T shirts is incredible.
Thanks Tom cant wait for the finished product.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Zippy Doodah said:


> Sounds good! I have the utmost confidence in you, Tom. When this all comes together, it's going to be a Powerhouse. The naysayers will be green with envy!


If I am really lucky it will line your pockets with the green those pukes on Wall Street wanted to take out of your market. Time will tell !


----------



## DCans

I like the sound of that.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

DCans said:


> I like the sound of that.


If I am or we are that lucky it will be sweet music in my ears.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

In case you need to understand my position more clearly

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/pukes

Relating to well you know..


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Let’s take a look at the pukes.. well you know the Wall Street Harvard types. I call them the pukes because they are well you know. You see the pukes they have no honor and can only see money. The Pukes will go to Washington and bribe politicians with lobbying. Now here in Argentina if you give a Puke lover that laps puke off the floor like a dog a million dollars they call it corruption but in the US they call it lobbying… and it is perfectly legal. I find that very interesting.

You need to watch the pukes carefully and set up every obstacle you can for them because they will use every tool they can to take your way of life and earning away from you and put it in their filthy greedy pockets. If we let these pukes get more financial leverage they might lobby with it and you just may see some more insane laws that make it even harder for you to be a screen printer. As they move all the screen printing into their factories, companies and control.

This is a multibillion dollar industry and if you do not think the pukes are looking for a way to lobby once they have the resources thru corruption to control all of this you are in the dark.

I am trying to level the online game and only together can we do that.


----------



## DCans

Preach on Brother.

That is the same reason that larger companies don't fight most regulation. They can afford to work through it or around it knowing that it will choke out smaller competitors.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

DCans said:


> Preach on Brother.
> 
> That is the same reason that larger companies don't fight most regulation. They can afford to work through it or around it knowing that it will choke out smaller competitors.


Thanks David.. this thread is getting heavy let the eyes open.


----------



## Tallyplayer

The addition of another weapon is indeed a great thing to have. Do not assume that the weapon alone can keep you safe. Poor customer service, bad quality, even a down right bad personality, can all lose you business no matter what you have as a weapon. Good prices might initially bring a customer in but the best customers are the ones who shop with you because you are personable, good at your trade, and because they like you. Do not let greed, or size take those things away from you, or you are no better than the pukes you refer to.


----------



## DCans

Very good point Roy.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Status Update.

The System

We are in the final phase of the Open Carts integration which is pricing. This is the most difficult aspect as the pricing for custom apparel is very unique and complicated. Our pricing system works and we need to integrate or merge it with the Open Cart pricing system.

New Forums

The new forums should be completed within a few days. 

Once these two are completed we will have a full featured ecom solution with design studio functionality and a new community site with much better performance than the last forums. My fault there I have never managed a forum before and I picked the wrong toll for the job.

Additionally since OT will now be compatible with Open Cart it should open the system up to more developers and 3rd parties. That should result in faster development of modules and more services options as Open Carts is a more mature Open Source solution with an established community of deverlopers and service providers.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Tallyplayer said:


> The addition of another weapon is indeed a great thing to have. Do not assume that the weapon alone can keep you safe. Poor customer service, bad quality, even a down right bad personality, can all lose you business no matter what you have as a weapon. Good prices might initially bring a customer in but the best customers are the ones who shop with you because you are personable, good at your trade, and because they like you. Do not let greed, or size take those things away from you, or you are no better than the pukes you refer to.


I would rather die than be a puke. I have had many oportunities to be a puke to run with the pukes. These pukes are the source of just about all of our problems on this planet. The pukes reject anything even if it is better for you that does not meet the profit motives. Believe me I know this all to well I have delt with the pukes in this industry. They do not look at you and your needs they look at profits and dress themselves up like they care about you. Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

And for the record I even recieved some warnings for this project from the pukes. Now you have to imagine.. that. Like I could be bought out... Ha ha hah a ROFLOL


----------



## Riderz Ready

Damn those Illuminati's. First they kill MJ now they are trying to take over Open T-shirts!


----------



## Zippy Doodah

AdvancedArtist said:


> Thanks David.. this thread is getting heavy let the eyes open.


Boy, you hit the nail on the head! I have had to deal with constant over regulation in our trucking biz for years. the big mega companies are constantly lobbying for more regs because they know they can get around it and they know it creates a financial burden on the small fleets and o/o. And let's not even talk about NAFTA. Lobbying in this country is illegal, but the mega corps and politicians get around it. it's just a form of legal bribery. Every big corp has politicians on their board of directors, and the politicians never even show up until there is a pay day. And then there are the Super PACs. Just "BS"..


----------



## Zippy Doodah

AdvancedArtist said:


> Status Update.
> 
> The System
> 
> We are in the final phase of the Open Carts integration ..


This is great news. I've been playing with OpenCart and it's very intuitive. The support on their forums is immense and it's so easy to customize. This is going to be a gift to all that have wanted a webste to sell printed shirts and more. Thank you Tom!!


----------



## Riderz Ready

Zippy Doodah said:


> Boy, you hit the nail on the head! I have had to deal with constant over regulation in our trucking biz for years. the big mega companies are constantly lobbying for more regs because they know they can get around it and they know it creates a financial burden on the small fleets and o/o. And let's not even talk about NAFTA. Lobbying in this country is illegal, but the mega corps and politicians get around it. it's just a form of legal bribery. Every big corp has politicians on their board of directors, and the politicians never even show up until there is a pay day. And then there are the Super PACs. Just "BS"..


Come on now - senators, etc cannot serve on corporations board of directors. Furthermore the trucking industry, although it may be over regulated in your opinion, is one of the examples of how regulations do work. The driving public and truck drivers themselves are much safer due to regulations.


----------



## mgparrish

Tom and Zippy, please keep this on topic, this way any trolls with an agenda we can report to the admin.

Taking this thread into far off places is what the troll wants, so in effect you are feeding him.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

mgparrish said:


> Tom and Zippy, please keep this on topic, this way any trolls with an agenda we can report to the admin.
> 
> Taking this thread into far off places is what the troll wants, so in effect you are feeding him.


I have to agree


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Another update..

If want to see the upload art module you can preview it here www.opentshirts.org/version1.2 

You will find in the Upload Your Art Button.

The use has to agree to the copyright screen then has the ablity to browser for a file and even make the background color transparent. for something like a logo with a white background. The user also has to select the number of colors in the image for screen printing price quotes. The DTG version is a bit different and does not require the user to pick the colors in the image.

I need to do a little more testing on this. One thing I am concerned with ease of use. 

Let know what you think...


----------



## EmbroideryImages

AdvancedArtist said:


> Another update..
> 
> If want to see the upload art module you can preview it here www.opentshirts.org/version1.2
> 
> You will find in the Upload Your Art Button.
> 
> The use has to agree to the copyright screen then has the ablity to browser for a file and even make the background color transparent. for something like a logo with a white background. The user also has to select the number of colors in the image for screen printing price quotes. The DTG version is a bit different and does not require the user to pick the colors in the image.
> 
> I need to do a little more testing on this. One thing I am concerned with ease of use.
> 
> Let know what you think...


Tom, I do not know whats going on, with the test site.
When I select the upload design all it does is loads the circle that keeps going around and around, does not go pass that screen.

Roger


----------



## AdvancedArtist

EmbroideryImages said:


> Tom, I do not know whats going on, with the test site.
> When I select the upload design all it does is loads the circle that keeps going around and around, does not go pass that screen.
> 
> Roger


Yeah we found some browser compatibility issues workin on that now. So files are being replaced etc at the moment.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

mgparrish said:


> Tom and Zippy, please keep this on topic, this way any trolls with an agenda we can report to the admin.
> 
> Taking this thread into far off places is what the troll wants, so in effect you are feeding him.


Yes, will do..


----------



## AdvancedArtist

EmbroideryImages said:


> Tom, I do not know whats going on, with the test site.
> When I select the upload design all it does is loads the circle that keeps going around and around, does not go pass that screen.
> 
> Roger


Should be working now.. the only thing this needs is a pop up notice if the user has not selected any colors for their file.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

AdvancedArtist said:


> Another update..
> 
> If want to see the upload art module you can preview it here www.opentshirts.org/version1.2
> 
> Let know what you think...


have tried it and seems to work good, with just a couple issues. the upload art docker opens too big on my laptop and i can just barley access the apply button etc., at the bottom. tried to move the docker up, but takes up entire work space. i successfully uploaded a jpg and a gif. not entirely sure about selecting the colors, but then i'm a dtg'r. also, not sure if it is just minimal design colors installed but can only get black for fonts and blue for outlines. other than that, seems to work good.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Zippy Doodah said:


> have tried it and seems to work good, with just a couple issues. the upload art docker opens too big on my laptop and i can just barley access the apply button etc., at the bottom. tried to move the docker up, but takes up entire work space. i successfully uploaded a jpg and a gif. not entirely sure about selecting the colors, but then i'm a dtg'r. also, not sure if it is just minimal design colors installed but can only get black for fonts and blue for outlines. other than that, seems to work good.


There are two versions you are on the screen printing one here the DTG version does not requite color selection. I will have the developers take a look at the size issue you have brought up.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

fyi, i'm using win7 64bit and my laptop has a 15.4" screen. would be no problem with my 23" screen at home


----------



## EmbroideryImages

I really believe that all the pop ups are way to big, not everyone has hi res cards and or large monitors.

Please check the OT in 1024 X 768 or even 1280 X 720. You can not even move around.

My suggestion is to make the product med size, middle of screen with no zoom, the products would pop up on the right side, then you can select colors, style etc. Then when you click on clip art would open a pop up on the right side which would take the place of the product pop up window. Same would happen with selecting text. The product would stay in the same place, as you add clipart, text etc.

I think this is the way to go.

Roger


----------



## mgparrish

if ((screen.width


----------



## mgparrish

http://www.mgparrish.com/screensize.htm


----------



## Zippy Doodah

i think you can play with the "css" style sheet and reduce the size and style of text and that has an ability to make the dockers a little more manageable. i know some people were also playing around with different themes and that would affect the dockers, too ..at this point, i think we just need to concentrate on the application becoming a functionable tool and worry about the details later. if the tool is workable, all the sizing and customization can be done later by each individual as you learn more about the opentshirts and opencart platforms..


----------



## mgparrish

Zippy Doodah said:


> i think you can play with the "css" style sheet and reduce the size and style of text and that has an ability to make the dockers a little more manageable. i know some people were also playing around with different themes and that would affect the dockers, too ..at this point, i think we just need to concentrate on the application becoming a functionable tool and worry about the details later. if the tool is workable, all the sizing and customization can be done later by each individual as you learn more about the opentshirts and opencart platforms..


I do see some JS window detection in his main page, but while the average website owner may be able to tweak the HTML part of the webpage CSS, special consideration for the actual actionscript code that runs in the "player" that is controlling the stage and the child windows (dockers) has to occur to give the average person using this on their website any flexibilty at runtime for the actual app.

Either having the actionscript code set to detect the browser size and make adjustment on the fly of the stage and child windows (dockers) sizes at runtime, making the dockers and or docker text "fluid", or having an external file the average website user can config that the app reads at runtime, then this needs to be considered upfront. Otherwise the average website owner would need to recompile the code on their own and have the skills to go in later and modify actionscript code and then re-compiled ... 

= a compiler tool + programming skill.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

yes, i see what you're saying. that would be sweet to have the application detect the browser resolution and re-size accordingly. i was just talking about something i had done. i'll have to re-trace my steps, but i mearly changed the text size in the style sheet and everything seemed a hair smaller. but, again i think it is better to get the tool working and functionable and then go from there. Tom is a great guy and i know that everything he hears he wants to accomplish. when OpenTshirts is to that point it will be incredible 

..it would also be cool to just be able to drag the docker to re-size it. that way the customer (user) could size the dockers the way they like. i personally like the large work area, compared to small work area of most of the design tools. i wouldn't want to change that..


----------



## EmbroideryImages

Question:

When is opentshirts.org going to be back up ?

Checking in for new release or update ?

Roger


----------



## envisiontees

looks like something i will look into! Thanks


----------



## AdvancedArtist

EmbroideryImages said:


> Question:
> 
> When is opentshirts.org going to be back up ?
> 
> Checking in for new release or update ?
> 
> Roger


We are getting there.. 3, 2, ....


----------



## DCans

I am not familiar with the 3,2, smiley face count down???


----------



## Zippy Doodah

DCans said:


> I am not familiar with the 3,2, smiley face count down???


 it means good things are soon to come..


----------



## AdvancedArtist

New forums are almost done.. and we got everything moved Wheeww that was tricky. Soon a much better forum experience the the integration with Open Cart.

3, 2,


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Question?

Any PHP BB Monsters around here that would care to lend a hand? Managing the forum..


----------



## alexus1305

Opentshirt is a bomb. Thanks a lot. I make it work now. Can u help me? I have some questions:
1. I download dtg version. Make prise for products and printing. I am select product, add clipart, choose size of product, then when i click recalculate i had massege "nothing to print". And the prise of printing is not appearce. Maybe that because i change currency?
2. How can i upload image from my pc when i creating a design?
3. I want to make localization. I need to copy from "english" all files in my directory and than just translate words to my language?


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> Question?
> 
> Any PHP BB Monsters around here that would care to lend a hand? Managing the forum..


Hi Tom as always I will do what i can. I set this one up http://forum.ukcutter.co.uk/ but then the company stitched me up for lots of money I dont do tech support for them any more and they no longer bother supporting it........so you can see how it gets spammed now.

I am by no means an expert and I think robertg was doing a great job compiling threads and moving posts on the old forum but what i can do to help I will.

I am also sure we will all be in a better position to assist new users when we actually start using the open T shirt software in anger.

I am also guessing jordi might be back when he has assisted you with open cart integration?? jordis comments were very useful .

Regards Andy T


----------



## RobertG

alexus1305 said:


> Opentshirt is a bomb. Thanks a lot. I make it work now. Can u help me? I have some questions:
> 3. I want to make localization. I need to copy from "english" all files in my directory and than just translate words to my language?


Hey Alexus,

Yes, thats the way to do it, also don't forget to set it up in the admin settings.

Andy, how are you doing? Thank you for your kind words.

All the best, Robert


----------



## apna

Tom, 

what timeframe are we looking at for intergration with opencart? do you think it will be up an running in time for the xmas shopping season, would be great to have this as extention, i can see the take up as quite fast and then once that lot of developers get its hands on it it's gna be a runnaway success, just need to plan a head would love to have in place before the year is out, it's come quite a long way in 12-18 months that i have followed it.

thanks for your hard work, opencart needed this and open t-shirts was made for opencart, can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## alexus1305

In opentshirt customer cant upload image? I am right?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

alexus1305 said:


> In opentshirt customer cant upload image? I am right?


there is an "upload artwork" module that is in the beta phase. it will be an add-on for a small cost. i believe there is a demo link of it somewhere in this thread, just recently.
here's the link: "..If want to see the upload art module you can preview it here www.opentshirts.org/version1.2 
You will find in the Upload Your Art Button".


----------



## Zippy Doodah

So... any updates? How are the forums coming? I see there is a Sept 15th post, but I still can't see how to log in. btw, I'm playing with my own OC/OT integration, and I decided to download a fresh copy of the DTG/beta version. Not sure if I'm just slow in finding this out, but ..it seems to be a v1.0 non-beta. The pkge is larger, (356 files compared to 322 files in beta), and it seems a lot more stable. Would sure like to have the text colors back again, though. Sorry, don't mean to be impatient


----------



## EmbroideryImages

AdvancedArtist said:


> New forums are almost done.. and we got everything moved Wheeww that was tricky. Soon a much better forum experience the the integration with Open Cart.
> 
> 3, 2,


Mercy, I think the 3, 2,  is broken?
Question, What happen to the colors in the DTG designer for fonts etc. ???

Roger

P.S. Did you get my email. >>> Concerned <<<


----------



## ukracer

I got an email reply from Tom . Apparently they are having power outages wherever he is currently and the power company is on strike. Its not unusual for us to here nothing and then BOOM we have new releases etc. I must admit it will be nice to get the forums back up again though.


----------



## RobertG

ukracer said:


> I got an email reply from Tom . Apparently they are having power outages wherever he is currently and the power company is on strike. Its not unusual for us to here nothing and then BOOM we have new releases etc. I must admit it will be nice to get the forums back up again though.


Yeh, I feel like experiencing a cold turkey too.


----------



## Nerquiles

Hi Tom, I tried to give my help with two recommendations and I have deleted the messages because they say I am promoting the products. :O

I'll send you an email with them if you can help with anything and I wish you well with your project. It has my translation for Opentshirt as I promised.

I thought only in my country (Spain) censorship existed ...

Take heart!


----------



## george99

i set up the designer and purchased the artwork, great program! we got our first order thru it today. i did one thing to the program, i used the catalog it came with to create a database and added a few simple php scripts to create pages for 6 brands of shirts. I added a link to the open designer from each product and I passed in a product reference. When the designer opens it opens with the selected product. The modification was pretty easy to do. The artwork is totally great and the program is fast and responsive. Really great tool!
Thanks,
george


----------



## Ruimpress

george99 said:


> i set up the designer and purchased the artwork, great program! we got our first order thru it today. i did one thing to the program, i used the catalog it came with to create a database and added a few simple php scripts to create pages for 6 brands of shirts. I added a link to the open designer from each product and I passed in a product reference. When the designer opens it opens with the selected product. The modification was pretty easy to do. The artwork is totally great and the program is fast and responsive. Really great tool!
> Thanks,
> george


Can you post a step by step how you did it?


----------



## george99

Ruimpress said:


> Can you post a step by step how you did it?


ok as much as i can remember. I had to resize the images so that they fit on the correctly. i copied the data for the products to a new db table. 

the php for a page looks like this:

' + idc + add);
}

function swfObjectCreated(e) 
{
/*Properties of this event object are:
* success, Boolean to indicate whether the creation of a Flash plugin-in DOM was successful or not
* id, String indicating the ID used in swfobject.registerObject
* ref, HTML object element reference (returns undefined when success=false) 
*/
if(e.success)
{
$(window).bind('beforeunload', function(){
return "Do you really want to leave now?";
});

$("#header").hide();

$(window).resize(function() {
updateMovieSize();
});

$(document).trigger('swfObjectCreated',e);

}

}


function studioLoadComposition(id)
{
getMovie().loadComposition(id);
}
function studioImportComposition(id)
{
getMovie().importComposition(id);
}
function studioAddClipart(id)
{
getMovie().addClipart(id);
}
function studioAddBitmap(id, source, used_colors, hidden_colors)
{
if (arguments.length == 4) {
getMovie().addBitmap(id, source, used_colors, hidden_colors);
} else if (arguments.length == 3) {
getMovie().addBitmap(id, source, used_colors, new Array());
} else if (arguments.length == 2) {
getMovie().addBitmap(id, source, new Array(), new Array());
}
}
function studioSetProduct(id)
{
//george added
// id="0b47b793-a9f5-11e1-b67a-0026b953001b";
document.$_GET = [];
var urlHalves = String(document.location).split('?');
if(urlHalves[1]){
var urlVars = urlHalves[1].split('&');
for(var i=0; i


----------



## DCans

Holy crap George!


----------



## george99

DCans said:


> Holy crap George!


The second long code was all there from tom, i only added about 5 lines. The first bit of php was only about 20 lines.
i was a programmer for about 30 years before i became unemployed. I like working with other peoples stuff, beats writing your own, thats why open source is so great lol!

thanks,
george


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## dim116

george99 said:


> The second long code was all there from tom, i only added about 5 lines. The first bit of php was only about 20 lines.
> i was a programmer for about 30 years before i became unemployed. I like working with other peoples stuff, beats writing your own, thats why open source is so great lol!
> 
> thanks,
> george


Jeez! I have been following this thread for quite a while. If I have to do something like that I will never be able to use this tool. I wonder will it ever be developed so that non-technical people like myself will be able to download & install this without having to know all this coding stuff. I am hoping it will because I think it is a great tool to have.


----------



## george99

hi,
you dont have to do any of this stuff, i did it to get a google kick on my web site,
the program is relatively easy to install and use. Like i said, great tool!


----------



## ukracer

How are ypou getting it so you can have DTG and SCreen printing output or do you have two systems set up??


----------



## george99

ukracer said:


> How are ypou getting it so you can have DTG and SCreen printing output or do you have two systems set up??


We only use it for quotes and we try to get in touch with the user via phone or email. I set it up mostly to get the google kick in the listings to generate sales. It adds to the sales by just being there,
thanks,
george


----------



## printingray

I think this is launched ??


----------



## ukracer

Its been launched fro a while but still in open beta really. Tom seems to have so much on his plate and combining it with open cart is in progress. Hopefully very soon we will get a reply from Tom how things are progressing.


----------



## ArcaneNola

Tom, I'm not sure if you remember me, I'm sure you deal with many people. I sent you a message and posted several times on the open tshirt forums, including offer to help with forums.

I've ran community forums before and just so happens phpBB is my forte, I'm still willing to help out and help train your guys for it. I'd love to jump on board the project so I can help it get more organized and speed up the progress.

I'm an idea man and natural manager... not to mention I'd be honored to help with a noble cause like yours especially when it can add value to a business that I'm developing.


----------



## ArcaneNola

OH, and george, great work. I'd loved to see if maybe you could implement some things or point me in the right direction with how to accomplish them with this software.


----------



## ukracer

ArcaneNola said:


> Tom, I'm not sure if you remember me, I'm sure you deal with many people. I sent you a message and posted several times on the open tshirt forums, including offer to help with forums.
> 
> I've ran community forums before and just so happens phpBB is my forte, I'm still willing to help out and help train your guys for it. I'd love to jump on board the project so I can help it get more organized and speed up the progress.
> 
> I'm an idea man and natural manager... not to mention I'd be honored to help with a noble cause like yours especially when it can add value to a business that I'm developing.


I am guessing Tom might reply to you on this shortly as he is still alive .  I have just seem a reply from him in the corel thread


----------



## Zippy Doodah

ukracer said:


> I am guessing Tom might reply to you on this shortly as he is still alive .  I have just seem a reply from him in the corel thread


Has anyone figred out how to get the text colors back? I've got everything working great with the tool but still can't pull up the text colors. Also, any more word as to when the Ots forums will be back up?


----------



## ukracer

No word on OT's forums yet but I do know Tom is really busy as I am speaking to him about the Advanced Tshirt software I purchased but lost when my laptop was wiped recently. He is managing to reply but its obvious he is extremely over worked just now. I know people are starting to ask questions about Open T shirts as the forum is locked and it is worrying some of them who are waiting with baited breath.

As I have said before I have learnt to be patient where Tom is concerned and I hope we are ensuring with our replies on her and to emails etc, that others realise "openTshirts" is Toms baby and he wont let it die


----------



## Zippy Doodah

yes, I can imagine Toms pretty busy right now. I just purchased the new FF3 and realized he's working on so many projects and products, he probably doesn't have much time to sleep. But, I was hoping, maybe, someone had figured out this text color issue, somehow. It doesn't seem to be a big thing, being that everything else works fine. I think it's just some DB reference that I can't seem to figure out. Once I have that back, I'll have a fully functional tool integrated into my site.


----------



## ukracer

If we can get the new forums up soon (we have another offer of help from a phpbb guru) then I am sure we can get some help from george99 who appears to be well up on php and solve the problems. I do know what its like having to put things off though while I earn money for bread and butter though so feel for Tom currently.

I am heading back home tomorrow to get on my lathe for some much missed engineering to pay the bills lol


----------



## prteez

Yes it would be nice to know what is going on with the project. I almost had it all set up and what do you know I get the user is not logged in error when saving design. Been looking for 3 days for an answer to that one. Once I have that one fixed it should be smoth sailing other than the font pack issue. If the forums do ever get up and running again I have some php mods to update the product and pricing data with so that users can tweak the sample products in a matter of minutes. 
Well hope it is going good sure hate the project to go to waste.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Got burried again. Anyway here is sneak peek or update.

4662B - JERZEES - NuBlend SUPER SWEATS Youth Crewn

As you can that product is on opencarts if you click the customize text like it launches the design studio with the product. Not much left to do here just a little house cleaning.

Forums should be online tomorrow.

Once the forums are online I will post again.


----------



## prteez

Nice work keep it up.


----------



## apna

AdvancedArtist said:


> Got burried again. Anyway here is sneak peek or update.
> 
> 4662B - JERZEES - NuBlend SUPER SWEATS Youth Crewn
> 
> As you can that product is on opencarts if you click the customize text like it launches the design studio with the product. Not much left to do here just a little house cleaning.
> 
> Forums should be online tomorrow.
> 
> Once the forums are online I will post again.


Tom, great work, just had a look, great start, would love to see a seemless intergration, hope it goes well, finally the last piece of the jigsaw, after this openshirts will explode. happy to offer feedback, 

a year a go i suggested the opencart route for this and i knew eventually you would go down this road, it needs to be light and nimble, use as many of opencart current features as possiable. 

This module will really take both opensource projects further.
Can't wait, would love to have something in time for the xmas shopping season 2012 it will really well tested if it can released before then. 

Not sure of your workload, but two years of work to get it where it is i thank you, it has been a critical gap for me and others and look forward to receiving it soon.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

apna said:


> Tom, great work, just had a look, great start, would love to see a seemless intergration, hope it goes well, finally the last piece of the jigsaw, after this openshirts will explode. happy to offer feedback,
> 
> a year a go i suggested the opencart route for this and i knew eventually you would go down this road, it needs to be light and nimble, use as many of opencart current features as possiable.
> 
> This module will really take both opensource projects further.
> Can't wait, would love to have something in time for the xmas shopping season 2012 it will really well tested if it can released before then.
> 
> Not sure of your workload, but two years of work to get it where it is i thank you, it has been a critical gap for me and others and look forward to receiving it soon.


It sounds like you know Open Cart pretty well. Would like to help with testing and managing the completion of this?


----------



## apna

sure got some ideas, not sure if you will like them, happy to test and offer feedback.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

AdvancedArtist said:


> It sounds like you know Open Cart pretty well. Would like to help with testing and managing the completion of this?


 Tom, I have an OpenCart website I've been playing with and would be happy to help out anyway I can. I'm not an expert, but I've come a ways with it. I also have a website that I've been waiting to configure with the OpenCart/OpenTshirt mod. Both of the web sites have OpenTshirts. The one site is configured with OpenTshirts as a link from the top menu. I have it setup with (2) DBs and (2) Admins. No conflicts as I was going to use PayPal standard for both. The site isn't quite functionable, but It's here if you would like to take a look. www.pitstopshirtshop.com


----------



## ukracer

awesome Tom. I told them everytime you go quiet something rises from the ashes just like a phoenix.. lol

Will be home tomorrow so can monitor the forums and I am sure robert is gagging.. lol


----------



## force

I have finished modifying my site with Open Shirt, Just want to share what I did and the potential of Open Shirt. I created a page where customer can browse product out side of Open Shirt here. If you click on a product and choose a color, it will load the selected product with your selected color. I also skin and change the layout of the designer to my liking. I also add a delete handle(button) to selected elements and fix a bug the the color panel not showing here. *(Its a live site)*


----------



## AdvancedArtist

force said:


> I have finished modifying my site with Open Shirt, Just want to share what I did and the potential of Open Shirt. I created a page where customer can browse product out side of Open Shirt here. If you click on a product and choose a color, it will load the selected product with your selected color. I also skin and change the layout of the designer to my liking. I also add a delete handle(button) to selected elements and fix a bug the the color panel not showing here. *(Its a live site)*


Finally... Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Ten smileys for you! Opened the code customized and set up a great custom option.

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Forums are back up we are still doing a little house cleaning here so pardon any glitches... OpenTshirts.org • Index page


----------



## Fixico

force said:


> and fix a bug the the color panel not showing here. *(Its a live site)*


Any chance of you posting the bug fix for the rest of us?


----------



## force

Fixico said:


> Any chance of you posting the bug fix for the rest of us?


if you have the sourecode open in flex src-->controller -->PrepViewCommand.as
find the code 


Code:


/* design colors list */
//facade.registerMediator( new DesignColorListMediator(app.controls));

uncomment it save and compile


Code:


/* design colors list */
facade.registerMediator( new DesignColorListMediator(app.controls));

This control everything to do with colors, for some reason it was commented out don't know why. My color panel is hidden.
Easy fix ;


----------



## Fixico

Thanks bunches


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> Forums are back up we are still doing a little house cleaning here so pardon any glitches... OpenTshirts.org • Index page



Cheers Tom . I had just found them lol In case it helps I logged in and it worked fine (login that is ) but it wont let me read any of the forums now I have logged in 

If I logout and view as a guest I can see them fine.


----------



## ukracer

force said:


> I have finished modifying my site with Open Shirt, Just want to share what I did and the potential of Open Shirt. I created a page where customer can browse product out side of Open Shirt here. If you click on a product and choose a color, it will load the selected product with your selected color. I also skin and change the layout of the designer to my liking. I also add a delete handle(button) to selected elements and fix a bug the the color panel not showing here. *(Its a live site)*



No NO NO NO.....I love it.

Its awsome. lol 

What I would like to know is HOW do you know how to customise it like that . I have seen how happy Tom is with your mods/customization now all we need is some tutorials so we can all start learning how to play and share things. 

The timing is perfect as the Forums are now back up using phpbb so if we are patient while Tom and his team iron out the glitches following transfer we can start again in earnest.

Just one thing while I love the way you load the designer from the product and that all works great when you read through the design your own T shirt part the link does not work. [media]http://www.1st4tees.co.uk/images/inkyourapparel.JPG[/media]

Hope this helps.


----------



## Justin86

Force that site is looking fantastic!
I hope I can achieve something like that.


----------



## force

ukracer said:


> No NO NO NO.....I love it.
> 
> Its awsome. lol
> 
> What I would like to know is HOW do you know how to customise it like that . I have seen how happy Tom is with your mods/customization now all we need is some tutorials so we can all start learning how to play and share things.
> 
> The timing is perfect as the Forums are now back up using phpbb so if we are patient while Tom and his team iron out the glitches following transfer we can start again in earnest.


The toolbar, zoom and popups like clip-art list, product list, add to cart, etc are all html and css which can be easily modify to your liking. But the rest require flex(action script) and some programing skill to modify. I will help out as much as I can on the new forum.



> Just one thing while I love the way you load the designer from the product and that all works great when you read through the design your own T shirt part the link does not work. [media]http://www.1st4tees.co.uk/images/inkyourapparel.JPG[/media]


Thanks, that was a link to my old designer. I will update the link.


----------



## force

AdvancedArtist said:


> Finally... Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ten smileys for you! Opened the code customized and set up a great custom option.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this.


Thank for the love and a great program, I know a lot of work and time went to it. I was programing mine for about 2 years but got sick and wasn't able to finish here.

Do you have the source code for clip-art_sample.swf, i want to make a few changes to it.

Thanks


----------



## Zippy Doodah

force said:


> if you have the sourecode open in flex src-->controller -->PrepViewCommand.as
> find the code
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /* design colors list */
> //facade.registerMediator( new DesignColorListMediator(app.controls));
> 
> uncomment it save and compile
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /* design colors list */
> facade.registerMediator( new DesignColorListMediator(app.controls));
> 
> This control everything to do with colors, for some reason it was commented out don't know why. My color panel is hidden.
> Easy fix ;


 
what program can i use to do this? i see the source code file, but where is it on the server? sorry for the silly question. i'm not a programmer but I can probably figure out if i'm pointed in the right direction. thanx..


----------



## RobertG

Zippy Doodah said:


> what program can i use to do this? i see the source code file, but where is it on the server? sorry for the silly question. i'm not a programmer but I can probably figure out if i'm pointed in the right direction. thanx..


Seems to be a flex file, for what I know the designer swf is built using that. So yeah, you will need Flex for this.

Regards, Robert


www.visualconduct.com


----------



## prteez

You can download the scr to studio from the opentshirts.org site. Downloads
and then you can modifiy it with flash develop from flashdevelop.org it is free.


----------



## RobertG

AdvancedArtist said:


> Forums are back up we are still doing a little house cleaning here so pardon any glitches... OpenTshirts.org • Index page


Ah great, not so much going on there right now but I'm sure its only a matter of time.

Well done Tom.

Regards, Robert


www.visualconduct.com


----------



## ukracer

RobertG said:


> Ah great, not so much going on there right now but I'm sure its only a matter of time.
> 
> Well done Tom.
> 
> Regards, Robert
> 
> 
> www.visualconduct.com


I think it might be because when you log in you cant see any forums. You can see them while browsing as a guest.

Have you tried logging in yet Robert?

On the other subject it looks like we have at least two people who seem to know what they are doing so maybe we can start learning from them and writing up some tutorials, if they would be so kind when we get forums working again??


----------



## AdvancedArtist

We are looking at the forum issue I have to check a few things...


----------



## RobertG

ukracer said:


> I think it might be because when you log in you cant see any forums. You can see them while browsing as a guest.
> 
> Have you tried logging in yet Robert???


Yes I did and no problem for me, I was able to see the forums allright.

See you on the forum then soon?

Regards, Robert



www.visualconduct.com


----------



## Zippy Doodah

i'm having the same issue on the forums. i can brows fine as a guest but as soon as i log in i can't get to the forum index. i click the index link and the page refreshes but i stay in the same place. am i missing something?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

prteez said:


> You can download the scr to studio from the opentshirts.org site. Downloads
> and then you can modifiy it with flash develop from flashdevelop.org it is free.


 ok, another silly question. i have the source code and found the file to be edited. once i edit the file wher do i upload in my files on the server? thanks


----------



## force

Zippy Doodah said:


> what program can i use to do this? i see the source code file, but where is it on the server? sorry for the silly question. i'm not a programmer but I can probably figure out if i'm pointed in the right direction. thanx..


 


> _You can download the scr to studio from the opentshirts.org site. Downloads
> and then you can modifiy it with flash develop from flashdevelop.org it is free._


Flex file or (Action script) is not a server language you will need a compiler(editor) to edit and publish the source(swf).
I use Flash Builder 4.5 Premium from adobe (i think there is a free trial available), but there are a lot of free compiler available do a Google search. Here are a few.


Eclipse
FDT
Flash Builder
IntelliJ IDEA
Tofino for Visual Studio
Open source in these compiler, edit file and save and compile or publish, replace the publish swf with one on server. (You need flex to create swf, just like you need flash to create swf) (Flex is used to program action-script, while flash us used of animation)


----------



## Zippy Doodah

force said:


> Flex file or (Action script) is not a server language you will need a compiler(editor) to edit and publish the source(swf).
> I use Flash Builder 4.5 Premium from adobe (i think there is a free trial available), but there are a lot of free compiler available do a Google search. Here are a few.
> 
> 
> Eclipse
> FDT
> Flash Builder
> IntelliJ IDEA
> Tofino for Visual Studio
> Open source in these compiler, edit file and save and compile or publish, replace the publish swf with one on server. (You need flex to create swf, just like you need flash to create swf) (Flex is used to program action-script, while flash us used of animation)


 ok, i downloaded the flash developer from flex.org. i have the source file from opentshirts and i found the file the needs to be changed. once i do that, where do i put it?


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> We are looking at the forum issue I have to check a few things...


Cheers Tom it does not seem to be every one as Robert can log in and still see the forums. But zippy has same problem as me. !


----------



## mgparrish

force said:


> Flex file or (Action script) is not a server language you will need a compiler(editor) to edit and publish the source(swf).
> I use Flash Builder 4.5 Premium from adobe (i think there is a free trial available), but there are a lot of free compiler available do a Google search. Here are a few.
> 
> 
> Eclipse
> FDT
> Flash Builder
> IntelliJ IDEA
> Tofino for Visual Studio
> Open source in these compiler, edit file and save and compile or publish, replace the publish swf with one on server. (You need flex to create swf, just like you need flash to create swf) (Flex is used to program action-script, while flash us used of animation)


I recall conversations that the Pure MVC framework was used in the Flex application, so it should be necessary to install the framework into whatever Flex IDE is chosen.


----------



## prteez

force said:


> Flex file or (Action script) is not a server language you will need a compiler(editor) to edit and publish the source(swf).
> I use Flash Builder 4.5 Premium from adobe (i think there is a free trial available), but there are a lot of free compiler available do a Google search. Here are a few.
> 
> 
> Eclipse
> FDT
> Flash Builder
> IntelliJ IDEA
> Tofino for Visual Studio
> Open source in these compiler, edit file and save and compile or publish, replace the publish swf with one on server. (You need flex to create swf, just like you need flash to create swf) (Flex is used to program action-script, while flash us used of animation)


the studio.swf goes in front\view\theme\default\template\studio


----------



## ukracer

seems to be a universal issue to have problems with forums. I have major problems getting support via the Opencart forums just now. After registering they have some form of spam control which requires a mod to authorise posting of a new users first post. sadly the mods have not got back to me within two days and I am having issues getting the manufactures to refresh with the new ones.

I wonder if its the antispam module causing issues with Toms forum??


----------



## AdvancedArtist

ukracer said:


> seems to be a universal issue to have problems with forums. I have major problems getting support via the Opencart forums just now. After registering they have some form of spam control which requires a mod to authorise posting of a new users first post. sadly the mods have not got back to me within two days and I am having issues getting the manufactures to refresh with the new ones.
> 
> I wonder if its the antispam module causing issues with Toms forum??


I am trying to get to this but got a little bug keeping slowing me down.. not the computer kind the body kind.


----------



## jfisk3475

Rocks

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Ruimpress said:


> Hey, man I feel your pain, in South America is all about living the life.
> QUE NO! SO PLEASE FOCUS AND LET THE DISTRACTIONS STAYS AWAY FROM YOUR BODY. WITH ALL RESPECT. FOCUS


Oh no I got one of those do not drink the water bugs..  The real fun ones. But I am on the mend they only last a day usually.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Ruimpress said:


> Man. you got problems .the way you answer to us and the different people on the different forums, is just not the correct way to get followers for your pug in and your products


I am certainly not perfect that is for sure. And everything seems to be going pretty well around here. One day at a time.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

prteez said:


> the studio.swf goes in front\view\theme\default\template\studio


 Thanks. I'm new to this flex/flash stuff, but i'll eventually get it. lots o good info here


----------



## Zippy Doodah

ukracer said:


> seems to be a universal issue to have problems with forums. I have major problems getting support via the Opencart forums just now. After registering they have some form of spam control which requires a mod to authorise posting of a new users first post. sadly the mods have not got back to me within two days and I am having issues getting the manufactures to refresh with the new ones.
> 
> I wonder if its the antispam module causing issues with Toms forum??


Try using the "search" in the opencart forums. I've had really good luck getting answers with it.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Ruimpress said:


> Man. you got problems .the way you answer to us and the different people on the different forums, is just not the correct way to get followers for your pug in and your products


Seriously? Man Cool your Jets! If you knew how hard Tom works and how much he spends of his own money to develop these excellent products for all of us at reasonable prices, you'd have a little more respect. maybe you should put the bottle down before you come to the forum!

btw; what's a pug in?


----------



## Tallyplayer

I understand Rodney has certain rules that stop us from being able to get the definition of a pug in. Let's just say it is a substitute for sheep, for someone even the sheep run from.


----------



## Tallyplayer

Seriously though I side with Zippy, I don't even know Tom or how hard he works, but I cannot imagine where me and my shop would be right now with out his tutorials, and products. I can understand some of his seemingly short answers, when spinning a thousand plates at once, it is sometime hard to get any answers out. Thanks Tom, and keep up the great work, it is appreciated here.


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> I am trying to get to this but got a little bug keeping slowing me down.. not the computer kind the body kind.



Ok mate no worries. I managed to get write access on the opencart support forum . It was purely down to a lack of reply from Moderators for over 48 hours. We need to make sure we dont fall into the same trap. The Anitispam means a new users cant post until a mod checks they are a real person. 

You can register and post but nothing shows in the forums so if you get problems its most frustrating as you have to wait for a mod to allow your first post. BUT you can post and let them know you are waiting lol 

I have got a shop up now just working on it so I might have a quicker learning curve when you get open car integrated with open T shirts.


----------



## ukracer

Zippy Doodah said:


> Try using the "search" in the opencart forums. I've had really good luck getting answers with it.


Basically I found an extra part you need to do....not mentioned in the docs lol 

[media]http://superhug.s3.amazonaws.com/guides/how-to-add-and-use-banners.pdf[/media]

But even then it would not update on the front page after I had altered the manufaturer_id.

It might have been acache problem but I have now solved that minor problem


----------



## ukracer

Zippy Doodah said:


> Seriously? Man Cool your Jets! If you knew how hard Tom works and how much he spends of his own money to develop these excellent products for all of us at reasonable prices, you'd have a little more respect. maybe you should put the bottle down before you come to the forum!
> 
> btw; what's a pug in?


I am not sure it was meant to come across as it appeared??? Seemed a massive difference between the sentiment in his posts. just my guess.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Ukracer if I get you hooked up as admin in the forums you might be able to change the settings I am looking for a way to disable all this but I just do not know the admin well enough yet.


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> Ukracer if I get you hooked up as admin in the forums you might be able to change the settings I am looking for a way to disable all this but I just do not know the admin well enough yet.


Ok Tom that will be worth a try.. I will keep logging in and see how it goes.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Tallyplayer said:


> I understand Rodney has certain rules that stop us from being able to get the definition of a pug in. Let's just say it is a substitute for sheep, for someone even the sheep run from.


 LOL! LOL! lmao..


----------



## Zippy Doodah

ukracer said:


> I am not sure it was meant to come across as it appeared??? Seemed a massive difference between the sentiment in his posts. just my guess.


yea, I know what you mean. you're probably right..


----------



## lkaaloa

Checked it out Tom's site and can't wait for the release...I'm new to this and see this as something that will help make my start easier....I'm totally overwhelmed by all that's available on the internet and how people like Tom are so cool to share his expertise with others...Thanks man!


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Ok, I'm going to throw this out here to see if any one can help me. I have an OpenCart site with OpenTshirts linked into it. I'm using two different dbs and two different admins. I like the different admins as OpenCart and OpenTshirts have their own intricacies. The problem is that I need to set up a payment solution for both carts. Products put in the OpenCart checkout won't show in the OpenTshirts checkout and vice versa. Do you think if I used the same db for both, the products would showup in each others checkout? ..btw, I want to use PayPal standard to start out with.


----------



## RobertG

Zippy Doodah said:


> Ok, I'm going to throw this out here to see if any one can help me. I have an OpenCart site with OpenTshirts linked into it. I'm using two different dbs and two different admins. I like the different admins as OpenCart and OpenTshirts have their own intricacies. The problem is that I need to set up a payment solution for both carts. Products put in the OpenCart checkout won't show in the OpenTshirts checkout and vice versa. Do you think if I used the same db for both, the products would showup in each others checkout? ..btw, I want to use PayPal standard to start out with.


You will need identical field names to be used by both; meaning a rewrite of one of the two since i doubt very much that they are using identical field names all ready.

Regards, Robert


www.visualconduct.com


----------



## Zippy Doodah

I just successfully added a non-t-shirt product to the designer. Not brain surgery, but it shows how easy it is to add all types of products to the design tool. Would work Great for a cell phone case designer. Here is a screen shot of a license plate.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

does anyone know how to set the listing priority (order) for products in the designer product docker??


----------



## prteez

Ok Im about to give up does anyone know what causes this app to constantly say user not logged in when saving design. I have tried everything and i am on my 5th store set up from scratch. The user is there and logged in. But when i save design it say error user not logged in. Have been trying to trace where this happens for over a week and still cannot fix it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

prteez said:


> Ok Im about to give up does anyone know what causes this app to constantly say user not logged in when saving design. I have tried everything and i am on my 5th store set up from scratch. The user is there and logged in. But when i save design it say error user not logged in. Have been trying to trace where this happens for over a week and still cannot fix it.
> 
> Thanks.


Is this as a customer or are you logged into Admin?

btw, has anyone been able to log into the Ots forum, yet?


----------



## prteez

Zippy Doodah said:


> Is this as a customer or are you logged into Admin?
> 
> btw, has anyone been able to log into the Ots forum, yet?


It is as a customer its as if the islogged() never gets set and i cant find where all it changes at i know part of it is in the jquery for 


$(function() {
$( "#btn_welcome_close" ).button()
.click(function() {
closePopUp();
});
$(document).trigger('onLoginStateChange');
});


but something is not right everyone else is doing good and im using the same code. I done like 5 test stores and all the same result. 

And yes i can log into the ots forum.


----------



## mgparrish

prteez said:


> It is as a customer its as if the islogged() never gets set and i cant find where all it changes at i know part of it is in the jquery for
> 
> 
> $(function() {
> $( "#btn_welcome_close" ).button()
> .click(function() {
> closePopUp();
> });
> $(document).trigger('onLoginStateChange');
> });
> 
> 
> but something is not right everyone else is doing good and im using the same code. I done like 5 test stores and all the same result.
> 
> And yes i can log into the ots forum.


Could be that your browser is set to not cache or keep cookies? Sometimes I turn off all this stuff while I am coding so that I can refresh and not get thrown a curve ball.

Have others tried your URL to log in or are you the only one testing?


----------



## prteez

mgparrish said:


> Could be that your browser is set to not cache or keep cookies? Sometimes I turn off all this stuff while I am coding so that I can refresh and not get thrown a curve ball.
> 
> Have others tried your URL to log in or are you the only one testing?


Had one other person try which was force and he said it seems as when it saves it is logging the user out. 

If you want to try you can try prteez.com or prteez.com/teez or prteez.com/teststore thats three that i set up .


----------



## ukracer

The answer to this is on OT's forum I think. I cant remember without checking what solved it for most but one thing to make 100% sure is that you are NOT logged in as admin even if you log in as another user as the system just does not like it.


But I cant use the search function .

Hopefully we will be getting access soon. Tom was going to try and set me up as admin to see if that helps.

I can log in but after I go to the index page it says no boards in this forum.

Roger and 4trphy can log in and post as they have new posts in there but I am guessing many users cant as there is very little being written in there. I know I can read the forums but cant search BUT when I log in which I can do it does not show any boards in that forum.

Regards Andy T


----------



## ukracer

First thing I noticed is that it loads hellishly slow I am typing this and its still not loaded..


----------



## prteez

prteez said:


> Had one other person try which was force and he said it seems as when it saves it is logging the user out.
> 
> If you want to try you can try prteez.com or prteez.com/teez or prteez.com/teststore thats three that i set up .


I can get in the forums and search but still have not found the answer. I did figure out the issue when you get the big mx messeage error when setting test store on your own xampp server. there is a line of code that needs to be changed because the response is sending an echo which is not parsed by amfphp correctly. 

This line of code fixes local host copy of designer

C:\xampp\htdocs\teez\amfphp\php\Services

function save()
function save()
{
if(isset($this->data["id_composition"])) ///<< use isset fixes mx problem
{
return $this->update();
}
else
{
return $this->insert();
}
}

That will fix the mx message error.


----------



## prteez

Got into the forums and the only answer is us hostgator but there has to be a better solution as host gator cannot be the only provider that this works on. There is a setting some where that is not triggering for some reason. I will find it muhhhhhhhhhhha.


----------



## prteez

ukracer said:


> First thing I noticed is that it loads hellishly slow I am typing this and its still not loaded..


Dont know why at the moment it was running fast before. 

I am on satilite and usually dont have a problem. 

But running slow for me right now too.


----------



## mgparrish

prteez said:


> Had one other person try which was force and he said it seems as when it saves it is logging the user out.
> 
> If you want to try you can try prteez.com or prteez.com/teez or prteez.com/teststore thats three that i set up .


Checked with both FF and IE, both the same. Saving the design logs me off then get an error message. 

The log-in "sticks" though if I click back and forth from the canvas and "my account".

So it's not a local browser setting issue.

Are your customer art folder(s) writable?


----------



## prteez

prteez said:


> Dont know why at the moment it was running fast before.
> 
> I am on satilite and usually dont have a problem.
> 
> But running slow for me right now too.


prteez.com/teez seems alittle faster it must be my domain redirect that is causing the issue.


----------



## prteez

mgparrish said:


> Checked with both FF and IE, both the same. Saving the design logs me off then get an error message.
> 
> The log-in "sticks" though if I click back and forth from the canvas and "my account".
> 
> So it's not a local browser setting issue.
> 
> Are your customer art folder(s) writable?


Thanks i checked my cookie settings and they are set correctly throughout testing i have 6 for prteez.com 

I dont know what it could be. Really would like to get this up and running correctly so that i can tweek the interface some I know where most of those settings are.


----------



## ukracer

prteez said:


> Had one other person try which was force and he said it seems as when it saves it is logging the user out.
> 
> If you want to try you can try prteez.com or prteez.com/teez or prteez.com/teststore thats three that i set up .


I can confirm I cant save a design either. 








We really need to get the forums back up so we can identify how we solved things previously.

Hopefully Tom will give one of us the admin password as he is struggling to sort it and is snowed under.

Regards Andy t


----------



## mgparrish

prteez said:


> Thanks i checked my cookie settings and they are set correctly throughout testing i have 6 for prteez.com
> 
> I dont know what it could be. Really would like to get this up and running correctly so that i can tweek the interface some I know where most of those settings are.


Suggest to ...

1. Upload the attached file to your server Rename it info.php

2. Run the file and save/printout the results.

3. Delete the file after your report for security reasons.

4. Find someone who has a good install and have them use the file to run the PHP info report.

5. Compare for differences between your report and a "known good" report. I would do this for you but I haven't installed the program on my server yet.

Could be a global PHP setting or a missing PHP component.


----------



## prteez

ukracer said:


> I can confirm I cant save a design either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really need to get the forums back up so we can identify how we solved things previously.
> 
> Hopefully Tom will give one of us the admin password as he is struggling to sort it and is snowed under.
> 
> Regards Andy t



I know I can get into the forums but dont have a controlpanel. I can search but the only answer i find to this is to change to host gator (so what setting does host gator have that the other providers not have. . I am using hostnine. ) 
Changed the permissions on my design folder to 777 so that is not the issue.


----------



## mgparrish

prteez said:


> I know I can get into the forums but dont have a controlpanel. I can search but the only answer i find to this is to change to host gator (so what setting does host gator have that the other providers not have. . I am using hostnine. )
> Changed the permissions on my design folder to 777 so that is not the issue.


See the attached file in my previous post.


----------



## ukracer

prteez said:


> I know I can get into the forums but dont have a controlpanel. I can search but the only answer i find to this is to change to host gator (so what setting does host gator have that the other providers not have. . I am using hostnine. )
> Changed the permissions on my design folder to 777 so that is not the issue.


See my PM mate. That should help you confirm things one way or another.

Second the forums are a separate problem to the one you are having and are totally unrelated. They have only come about since Tom switched forums as the old one was not suitable and getting spammed too much.


----------



## prteez

mgparrish said:


> Suggest to ...
> 
> 1. Upload the attached file to your server Rename it info.php
> 
> 2. Run the file and save/printout the results.
> 
> 3. Delete the file after your report for security reasons.
> 
> 4. Find someone who has a good install and have them use the file to run the PHP info report.
> 
> 5. Compare for differences between your report and a "known good" report. I would do this for you but I haven't installed the program on my server yet.
> 
> Could be a global PHP setting or a missing PHP component.


I think i have the php set right but anyone that wants to look 
Just go to 
prteez.com/shirtshop/phpinfo.php

then they can just look and compare if anyone that has a good setup could do this for me it would be apprectiated. 

once i get this set up i have some sql queries to post that will allow you to get the basic shop config set up quick without using all the control panels. it works pretty slick for changing prices and what not.


----------



## prteez

ukracer said:


> See my PM mate. That should help you confirm things one way or another.
> 
> Second the forums are a separate problem to the one you are having and are totally unrelated. They have only come about since Tom switched forums as the old one was not suitable and getting spammed too much.



I know that the second forums are unrelated. That was two conversations in one. 

I was just saying I have no problem with the forums other than I have no user control panel option. if you click on the link in the top left corner it wont give me permission. Im not worried about that problem. 

I am only trying to figure out the save design issue.


----------



## ukracer

prteez said:


> I know that the second forums are unrelated. That was two conversations in one.
> 
> I was just saying I have no problem with the forums other than I have no user control panel option. if you click on the link in the top left corner it wont give me permission. Im not worried about that problem.
> 
> I am only trying to figure out the save design issue.


ok no problem


----------



## Zippy Doodah

prteez said:


> Had one other person try which was force and he said it seems as when it saves it is logging the user out.
> 
> If you want to try you can try prteez.com or prteez.com/teez or prteez.com/teststore thats three that i set up .


I gave these a try and I got the same result. "error can't save user not logged in". so I thought I would give it a try on my site. I hadn't tried saving anything on this particulare install. I find out I get the same error. so I try to add a couple of sizes to the re-calculate docker ..but it is grayed out. so I try something i noticed that worked before when the docker would gray out when i tried to add more sizes. i added a piece of clip art to the design and deleted it, and the docker calculated and was active again. so, then i tried again to save the design and it saved ..no problem. try adding sizes before you save the design or add a piece of clipart after the initial error and then delete it and try to save again. i know this isn't a solution and needs to be fixed. but it might take you to the problem. I also noticed that you have the "Upload Art" module installed, and I have had a lot oproblems with that and loosing the design colors. I have installed it and uninstalled it and I know that I still have remnets of it in my program. I don't believe I had "save" problems before I initialy installed it. I'm going to try a new install of the design tool without installing the UA mod and see if I continue to have the error problem.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Ok, i tried something. I logged out of the designer and closed my browser. then i came back and purposefully didn't log in and created a quick design. but before i tried to save it, i put a couple sizes in the docker and calculated it. then i saved the design and it asked me to log in and it saved. i really love OpenTshirts, but we really need to get all these little bugs under control before we can have customers use it or they will get frustrated and leave. I wish I could be of more help, but I'm a tinkerer and not a programmer


----------



## prteez

Zippy Doodah said:


> Ok, i tried something. I logged out of the designer and closed my browser. then i came back and purposefully didn't log in and created a quick design. but before i tried to save it, i put a couple sizes in the docker and calculated it. then i saved the design and it asked me to log in and it saved. i really love OpenTshirts, but we really need to get all these little bugs under control before we can have customers use it or they will get frustrated and leave. I wish I could be of more help, but I'm a tinkerer and not a programmer


 
Thanks for adding more testing. I still am having issues. 
As far as your issue with the design colors docker you can get that back by using the code posted previously by force. And or using the studio.swf file from the 1.02 version. Either way will bring this back. Yea there is a setting that is not working as far as the logged in user goes. It is in the fucntion isLogged() i just havent found where this fuction is yet.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

prteez said:


> Thanks for adding more testing. I still am having issues.
> As far as your issue with the design colors docker you can get that back by using the code posted previously by force. And or using the studio.swf file from the 1.02 version. Either way will bring this back. Yea there is a setting that is not working as far as the logged in user goes. It is in the fucntion isLogged() i just havent found where this fuction is yet.


 I actually fell upon the old version studio.swf solution mearly by accident when I was trying to edit the new file and had to revert back. But the problem I have is no matter what I do, if I have the design colors working the Upload Art goes through the motion but won't "apply" the image. That is unless I change the studio.swf file back or install the old patch, but then i lose the design colors again. I seem to be able to have one or the other working fine, but not both together. At this point I'm happy just to have the design colors and everything working without the UA mod. That'll probably get sorted out later. But, I know what you mean as far as the "save" glitch as well as my re-calculate glitch. Everything works, just not smoothly ..though it sure has come along way, and that just makes you want it more.


----------



## prteez

Well another day of hacking away at trying to get this code to work. I guess Ill just wait until there is a version that is done. Maybe Ill try again after awhile. Have no idea why this logs out but if anyone else has this issue feel free to share.


----------



## Fixico

force said:


> if you have the sourecode open in flex src-->controller -->PrepViewCommand.as
> find the code
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /* design colors list */
> //facade.registerMediator( new DesignColorListMediator(app.controls));
> 
> uncomment it save and compile
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /* design colors list */
> facade.registerMediator( new DesignColorListMediator(app.controls));
> 
> This control everything to do with colors, for some reason it was commented out don't know why. My color panel is hidden.
> Easy fix ;


Does anyone have instructions for fixing the clipart/text color pallet bug by modifying a file after installation?


----------



## prteez

Fixico said:


> Does anyone have instructions for fixing the clipart/text color pallet bug by modifying a file after installation?


You either have to modify the swf file where force says and recompile. Or another workaround is take the studio.swf file from the old version and upload it to your server and the color panel will come back. 

if you look in my previous post it says where it goes. 

_the studio.swf goes in front\view\theme\default\template\studio _


----------



## Zippy Doodah

prteez said:


> You either have to modify the swf file where force says and recompile. Or another workaround is take the studio.swf file from the old version and upload it to your server and the color panel will come back.
> 
> if you look in my previous post it says where it goes.
> 
> _the studio.swf goes in front\view\theme\default\template\studio _


Has anyone been able to get both the text colors and the "upload Art" to work together? I can get them working separatley but not together. the closest I come is with the text colors working fine and the UA mod will go through all the motions and download the file but nothing happens when you click apply. btw, I'm using the DTG version 1.0.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

I think the forums will work now can someone give them a test? I had to approve all the members manually but you be able to login post and everything now. That is on the Welcome to OpenTshirts.org forums,


----------



## mgparrish

AdvancedArtist said:


> I think the forums will work now can someone give them a test? I had to approve all the members manually but you be able to login post and everything now. That is on the Welcome to OpenTshirts.org forums,


I was able to log in with my original info.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

mgparrish said:


> I was able to log in with my original info.


Can you see the forums and post?


----------



## mgparrish

AdvancedArtist said:


> Can you see the forums and post?


Posted OK in "Member Introduction".


----------



## AdvancedArtist

mgparrish said:


> Posted OK in "Member Introduction".


Great and thanks for the help looks like the forums are finally back online.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

AdvancedArtist said:


> I think the forums will work now can someone give them a test? I had to approve all the members manually but you be able to login post and everything now. That is on the Welcome to OpenTshirts.org forums,


Got my approval, logged in and everything is working ..Sweet!


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> I think the forums will work now can someone give them a test? I had to approve all the members manually but you be able to login post and everything now. That is on the Welcome to OpenTshirts.org forums,



They sure do Tom . Brilliant...Awsome.....Fantastic.

How is the open cart integration going.?


----------



## prteez

I can get in and I have a control panel now yeaaaa. Now back to my original problem y does the app say no logged in user when I try to save a design.


----------



## ukracer

prteez said:


> I can get in and I have a control panel now yeaaaa. Now back to my original problem y does the app say no logged in user when I try to save a design.


Have you found this thread yet??

OpenTshirts.org • View topic - Not being able to save a design.


----------



## rtenbush

Do you have a demo site up so I could see how this works?

Thanks


----------



## Zippy Doodah

rtenbush said:


> Do you have a demo site up so I could see how this works?
> 
> Thanks


 opentshirts.org


----------



## prteez

ukracer said:


> Have you found this thread yet??
> 
> OpenTshirts.org • View topic - Not being able to save a design.


Yea I found that post the only fix that they can come up with is change to host gator. 
There has got to be another fix for this. ..


----------



## RobertG

prteez said:


> Yea I found that post the only fix that they can come up with is change to host gator.
> There has got to be another fix for this. ..


There probably is, but for me it was simply a question of where to spend my time. Moving to another host solved all these problems for me so I could focus on more creative things to do.

Kind regards, Robert


www.visualconduct.com


----------



## Fixico

Ok guys/gals, I've been having a heck of a time trying to get the clipart/text color selector to work without losing the Upload Your Artwork functionality. 
The attached file is the source code downloaded from opentshirts.org modified as per the instructions of @force here. 
 It worked.

Instructions are included in the readme.txt.

There is one issue I have noticed though. When doing Upload Your Artwork, the color black does not render correctly. I'm not sure if this was an issue that was pre-existing or if this was somehow caused by the mod. I was a dummy and forgot to test it before doing this. If anyone can tell me how to fix it, I would greatly appreciate it.

My work in progress can be seen at FixicoFashion
I'm still working on customizing the look and uploading more clipart.

Thanks for ya'lls help...


----------



## Wheeler

If you installed version 1.2 is it still showing 1.0.0.1 on the administration login page?


----------



## Fixico

Now that you mention it, yep. Odd.


----------



## VitalTees

prteez said:


> Yea I found that post the only fix that they can come up with is change to host gator.
> There has got to be another fix for this. ..


I've just installed it and am having the same issue with saving - my hosting provider is ipage.com. Do you think the hosting provider may have an internal setting switched on/off that stops the saving of this data? If so, perhaps their support will know what it is..?

When I first try to install it, the installer wouldn't run from the server (the server just displayed a 500 error), and I contacted support, and it was a CGI setting that they then adjusted, after which the installer loaded correctly.


----------



## prteez

VitalTees said:


> I've just installed it and am having the same issue with saving - my hosting provider is ipage.com. Do you think the hosting provider may have an internal setting switched on/off that stops the saving of this data? If so, perhaps their support will know what it is..?
> 
> When I first try to install it, the installer wouldn't run from the server (the server just displayed a 500 error), and I contacted support, and it was a CGI setting that they then adjusted, after which the installer loaded correctly.


Still havent found the fix for this as far as I can tell it is an error with the way the response comes back to amfphp Real hard to find good documentation on amfphp. Best thing I can tell you is to check all your php files for echos rwrites any white space that will give amfphp an error.


----------



## VitalTees

20121015T090030: ****** 
PHP Warning: session_start() [ function.session-start ]: open(/var/php_sessions/sess_04c8b7acb9e8815ff8effa3a0e46b79a, O_RDWR) failed: No such file or directory (2) in /hermes/bosoraweb078/b1414/ipg.******/amfphp/php/Services/CompositionService.php on line 8 
PHP Warning: Unknown: open(/var/php_sessions/sess_04c8b7acb9e8815ff8effa3a0e46b79a, O_RDWR) failed: No such file or directory (2) in Unknown on line 0 
PHP Warning: Unknown: Failed to write session da 

This is the error log when trying to save - at a glance it looks to me like a line of code is pointing to a non-existent file / folder on the server, maybe a coder could clarify?

btw I've signed up to the forum as Kieron, but I assume there is a wait for activation?

I've starred out the direct URL address

*edit* I notice that the MySQL version on their server is only up to 4.1.22 - could this cause issues? I've contacted their support


----------



## VitalTees

They fixed it! 










Here is the message -

"I have checked the issue and fixed it. I have set the session save path in the PHP interface at and rename all your php.ini files. I was able to save images in site without any issues."

I've double checked it and it works..

*edit* is the 'upload your art' button a working feature or is that in progress? I only ask as the 'apply' button doesn't work after browsing for the image and selecting the colours. I checked the code and the following error occurs - "Uncaught TypeError: Object #<HTMLObjectElement> has no method 'addBitmap' "


----------



## RobertG

VitalTees said:


> 20121015T090030: ******
> PHP Warning: session_start() [ function.session-start ]: open(/var/php_sessions/sess_04c8b7acb9e8815ff8effa3a0e46b79a, O_RDWR) failed: No such file or directory (2) in /hermes/bosoraweb078/b1414/ipg.******/amfphp/php/Services/CompositionService.php on line 8
> PHP Warning: Unknown: open(/var/php_sessions/sess_04c8b7acb9e8815ff8effa3a0e46b79a, O_RDWR) failed: No such file or directory (2) in Unknown on line 0
> PHP Warning: Unknown: Failed to write session da
> 
> This is the error log when trying to save - at a glance it looks to me like a line of code is pointing to a non-existent file / folder on the server, maybe a coder could clarify?
> 
> btw I've signed up to the forum as Kieron, but I assume there is a wait for activation?
> 
> I've starred out the direct URL address
> 
> *edit* I notice that the MySQL version on their server is only up to 4.1.22 - could this cause issues? I've contacted their support


I searched for your username in order to aprove it if neccesary but could not find it, do you have any more info?
I am not completely confident that all is working well on opentshirts.org.

Regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl www.visualconduct.com


----------



## 1verneice

looks like i showed up just in time. Thanks


----------



## VitalTees

RobertG said:


> I searched for your username in order to aprove it if neccesary but could not find it, do you have any more info?
> I am not completely confident that all is working well on opentshirts.org.
> 
> Regards, Robert
> 
> 
> LaughingShirts Visual Conduct


Hi Robert, my username on there is Kieron - does that show? *edit, you would have seen that in my previous comment, sorry. My email address used was kieron <at> vitaltees dot co dot uk

The registration went through, and I received an email confirmation - I clicked the confirm reg link in the email, but nothing happened (it took me to the front page of the forum but nothing else)


----------



## mgparrish

prteez said:


> Still havent found the fix for this as far as I can tell it is an error with the way the response comes back to amfphp Real hard to find good documentation on amfphp. Best thing I can tell you is to check all your php files for echos rwrites any white space that will give amfphp an error.


In your info.php file I sent you the response when running the script should tell you where to find the error logs etc. The link below explains it.

Flash remoting for PHP: A responsive Client-Server Architecture for the Web

I went back to your post where you mentioned uploading the file info.php. and used the URL you gave but IE times out, so I don't know if you still have it installed.

The error log if you can find where it is from info.php will give you a better clue what happens server side when the error comes.

The other poster mentioned the php.ini file settings. If I am reading it correctly the path was wrong but another thing to consider.

Many hosts set the default PHP ram usage globally, so you may need to add a line in the .htaccess file or php.ini to set the ram limit higher.

I haven't seen the code in this app but I would assume the "stage" in the player is just a _facade_ and only is a scaled down representation of what the final file will be ... in other words the assets collection client side is just like a bunch of "thumbnails" of sorts.

The actionscript in the player has to pass the data out then the image is scaled during that process and processed out into a bytearray of some form into amfphp which ulimately renders the file server side to the server hard disk. 

I don't know the final file size but some of it has to exist in server RAM and could be _very large_ if the printed image is 11 x 17 x 200 dpi or whatever it is. 

I suspect best practice is to send in in "chunks" through the array so the array doesn't have to be as big as the final file, but still could be very large or too large while it is in server RAM on your hosted server.

So could be that another "gotcha" is the RAM limitation imposed on the shared server is under the amount of RAM bytes needed for the bytearray processing, since for a short period of time that image "lives" in server RAM until amfphp can process it into a final file on the server hardrive.

Increase PHP memory limit | MDLog:/sysadmin

The link above shows way to increase you RAM but you may need help from the hosted service provider if you can 't override their "cap" ... if it exists.

The error log should be able to give more detail if it was a memory allocation size issue and with the php.info script you should be able to get a clue where the error logs are going from your scripts. Some hosts give you access to script errors through a utility they provide on their side as well.

I have 1 & 1 hosting for my test stuff so as I get time I will upload the open tshirt app there. If it doesn't work there I think can debug what is going on. If it does work then we can compare the info.php results side by side.

The logic in capping user server RAM on a shared server is to keep some users from hogging all the resources, so it doesn't surprise me that some hosts work and others don't.

If this is working for most people "local host" but not working remotely, consider that you are not likley RAM capping your WAMP or LAMP local server unless you made that effort, some shared hosts do cap.


----------



## jmcgurren

Very cool stuff Tom has set up here. I am probably a little slow in the web development department to figure out how to make this work with my existing site but I am going to see if I can find someone who can help me for $. In the demo on the open shirts site there is no way that I am seeing to upload your own image. Does the software have this integrated?


----------



## mgparrish

jmcgurren said:


> Very cool stuff Tom has set up here. I am probably a little slow in the web development department to figure out how to make this work with my existing site but I am going to see if I can find someone who can help me for $. In the demo on the open shirts site there is no way that I am seeing to upload your own image. Does the software have this integrated?


It's an addon (plugin) for the app. In VitalTees post 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t141019-64.html#post1183851

you can see a screen shot of it. "Upload your art".


----------



## RobertG

VitalTees said:


> Hi Robert, my username on there is Kieron - does that show? *edit, you would have seen that in my previous comment, sorry. My email address used was kieron <at> vitaltees dot co dot uk
> 
> The registration went through, and I received an email confirmation - I clicked the confirm reg link in the email, but nothing happened (it took me to the front page of the forum but nothing else)


Hi Kieron,

Thanks for the info, there is indeed a problem with the activation procedure, I checked it myself with a new test-user. Unfortunately I don't have access to the database, otherwise I could have activated your account manually. I have send a message to Tom and hope he will have time to check whats going on. Sorry that I cannot help in a better way.

Regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl www.visualconduct.com


----------



## Justin86

Hi Guys
Sorry if this is slightly off topic but I need some tips of setting up my new website.

I have used opencart before and should be able to work out open t shirts and opencart, But im unsure as to the best CMS software to use for my frontpage and the rest of the website.

Can you create the entire thing in opencart or maybe I could use wordpress and just turn off the blogging? 

any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Justin86 said:


> Hi Guys
> Sorry if this is slightly off topic but I need some tips of setting up my new website.
> 
> I have used opencart before and should be able to work out open t shirts and opencart, But im unsure as to the best CMS software to use for my frontpage and the rest of the website.
> 
> Can you create the entire thing in opencart or maybe I could use wordpress and just turn off the blogging?
> 
> any suggestions would be appreciated.


Everything is there in Open Cart for whatever you want to sell. Why do you need a CMS with Open Cart? It has its own inventory system. What are you selling? ..and what are you wanting to accomplish?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Fixico said:


> Ok guys/gals, I've been having a heck of a time trying to get the clipart/text color selector to work without losing the Upload Your Artwork functionality.
> The attached file is the source code downloaded from opentshirts.org modified as per the instructions of @force here.
> It worked.
> 
> Instructions are included in the readme.txt.
> 
> There is one issue I have noticed though. When doing Upload Your Artwork, the color black does not render correctly. I'm not sure if this was an issue that was pre-existing or if this was somehow caused by the mod. I was a dummy and forgot to test it before doing this. If anyone can tell me how to fix it, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> My work in progress can be seen at FixicoFashion
> I'm still working on customizing the look and uploading more clipart.
> 
> Thanks for ya'lls help...


I used your modified swf file and found it to work except for one problem. When I try to calculate the sale or put it in the cart I get "Nothing to Print" I didn't have any problem with the black rendering. Everything seemed to work fine until I wanted to calculate the sale. Now, I have to admit, I'm using a hybrid of the version 1.2 and the 1.0 dtg version, but that shouldn't effect the studio.swf file ..should it?


----------



## Fixico

Zippy Doodah said:


> I used your modified swf file and found it to work except for one problem. When I try to calculate the sale or put it in the cart I get "Nothing to Print" I didn't have any problem with the black rendering. Everything seemed to work fine until I wanted to calculate the sale. Now, I have to admit, I'm using a hybrid of the version 1.2 and the 1.0 dtg version, but that shouldn't effect the studio.swf file ..should it?


I'm wondering how much of these issues are conflicts with our hosts, and how much is bugs. What host are you using?
I'm using Ipage and mine has no problem calculating the sale, but I can't add items to the cart or save a design. I keep getting the user not logged in message.
Has anyone figured out a fix for the login issue?


----------



## Justin86

Zippy Doodah said:


> Everything is there in Open Cart for whatever you want to sell. Why do you need a CMS with Open Cart? It has its own inventory system. What are you selling? ..and what are you wanting to accomplish?


Sorry what I want to achieve is a nice looking home page with what we do and such and then attach the design tool to a products section. I would like it less like a online shop that sells static products.


----------



## jmcgurren

I am looking to do the same. I basically want my site to be as it is now with possibly a promotion for the online design tool something like "order and design online! get started now!" on the homepage so people want to go use it, but then I just want it to link from that promotion/ banner and also as at the top of all pages in my links bar. Is this possible with open shirts?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Fixico said:


> I'm wondering how much of these issues are conflicts with our hosts, and how much is bugs. What host are you using?
> I'm using Ipage and mine has no problem calculating the sale, but I can't add items to the cart or save a design. I keep getting the user not logged in message.
> Has anyone figured out a fix for the login issue?


I use Host gator and haven't had any of the save problems. Prior to the modified swf mod I didn't have any problems, and when I put it back to the old swf file everything works fine again.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Justin86 said:


> Sorry what I want to achieve is a nice looking home page with what we do and such and then attach the design tool to a products section. I would like it less like a online shop that sells static products.


 Open Cart is very configuarable. You can have a clean home page with links to whatever you want. As far as having OpenTshirts separate you can do that with a link. If you are selling products outside OpenTshirts you won't be able to put the designed products and the static products in the same cart without some sort of script. An integration with OpenCart and OpenTshirts is in the works, but you really need to take a good look at OpenCart and try modifying it to fit what you want. By creating different product pages and catagories, you can make it what you want. Once you figure OpenCart out I think you'll see you can do a lot with it.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

jmcgurren said:


> I am looking to do the same. I basically want my site to be as it is now with possibly a promotion for the online design tool something like "order and design online! get started now!" on the homepage so people want to go use it, but then I just want it to link from that promotion/ banner and also as at the top of all pages in my links bar. Is this possible with open shirts?


 Yes you can link to the designer very easy. Just put it in a separate directory in your public_html folder and link to it.


----------



## Justin86

Zippy Doodah said:


> Open Cart is very configuarable. You can have a clean home page with links to whatever you want. As far as having OpenTshirts separate you can do that with a link. If you are selling products outside OpenTshirts you won't be able to put the designed products and the static products in the same cart without some sort of script. An integration with OpenCart and OpenTshirts is in the works, but you really need to take a good look at OpenCart and try modifying it to fit what you want. By creating different product pages and catagories, you can make it what you want. Once you figure OpenCart out I think you'll see you can do a lot with it.


Ok cool I just wanted to make sure I was going in the right direction with open cart. We don't sell any static products at the moment.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Fixico said:


> I'm wondering how much of these issues are conflicts with our hosts, and how much is bugs. What host are you using?
> I'm using Ipage and mine has no problem calculating the sale, but I can't add items to the cart or save a design. I keep getting the user not logged in message.
> Has anyone figured out a fix for the login issue?


 did you see the post by mgparrish about modifing the .htaccess file to allow the useage of more ram on the server?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Justin86 said:


> Ok cool I just wanted to make sure I was going in the right direction with open cart. We don't sell any static products at the moment.


if you don't have products to sell outside OpenTshirts then you can just create a link from the top menu to OpenTshirts. This is how you do it..

edit catalog/view/theme/default/template/common/header.tpl 
Find





Add Before
[*] Link Text[/URL] 

you can also find just about anything you want to know about OpenCart by searching the OpenCart forum.


----------



## Justin86

Zippy Doodah said:


> if you don't have products to sell outside OpenTshirts then you can just create a link from the top menu to OpenTshirts. This is how you do it..
> 
> edit catalog/view/theme/default/template/common/header.tpl
> Find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add Before
> [*] Link"]http://www.google.co.uk">Link Text[/URL]
> 
> you can also find just about anything you want to know about OpenCart by searching the OpenCart forum.


Thanks Zippy
Im not 100% sure were to add that link would it be to my wordpress site? So I can have a wordpress website with a link to the designer and cart?
Or am I better off waiting until opentcart and tshirts are combined and just using that?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Justin86 said:


> Thanks Zippy
> Im not 100% sure were to add that link would it be to my wordpress site? So I can have a wordpress website with a link to the designer and cart?
> Or am I better off waiting until opentcart and tshirts are combined and just using that?


"http://this is where your link goes">this is what the link will say
The link will appear in the top menu bar of the home page (in OpenCart). the link can be to anything that you want. you can create multiple links if you want. what are you trying to sell and what do you want the OpenTshirts design tool to do? do you currently have a web site? ..or wordpress site?


----------



## Justin86

Zippy Doodah said:


> "http://this is where your link goes">this is what the link will say
> The link will appear in the top menu bar of the home page (in OpenCart). the link can be to anything that you want. you can create multiple links if you want. what are you trying to sell and what do you want the OpenTshirts design tool to do? do you currently have a web site? ..or wordpress site?


Our current website is hideous and I would like to make a new one currently no work has been done to it.

We print and sell anything screen printed textiles and vinyls and also have digital UV, Solvent and a DTG.

I just want to show who we are what we can do and hopefully get people to design there own T-Shirts, Banners, Stickers and sell them online.


----------



## RobertG

Justin86 said:


> Hi Guys
> Sorry if this is slightly off topic but I need some tips of setting up my new website.
> 
> I have used opencart before and should be able to work out open t shirts and opencart, But im unsure as to the best CMS software to use for my frontpage and the rest of the website.
> 
> Can you create the entire thing in opencart or maybe I could use wordpress and just turn off the blogging?
> 
> any suggestions would be appreciated.


I connected it with WP by usen an Iframe, its very nice works like a pop up.
But no not connected with my other wpec cart.

Regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl www.visualconduct.com


----------



## AdvancedArtist

We have allot of updates but I am getting married on Friday and I am going to go off the map for a little time.  My better half needs and deserves that. She has tolerated my endless hours of work for a long time.

So I will see and support you on the other side...


----------



## Zenergy

AdvancedArtist said:


> We have allot of updates but I am getting married on Friday and I am going to go off the map for a little time.  My better half needs and deserves that. She has tolerated my endless hours of work for a long time.
> 
> So I will see and support you on the other side...


Congrats! Do what you gotta do to keep your better half happy.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Congratulations, Tom and your new spouse!!! You both deserve all the best and happiness life can bring you.


----------



## ukracer

Thats great news Tom . Have a good time then. We will all await your return with anticipation.


----------



## VitalTees

Fixico said:


> I'm wondering how much of these issues are conflicts with our hosts, and how much is bugs. What host are you using?
> I'm using Ipage and mine has no problem calculating the sale, but I can't add items to the cart or save a design. I keep getting the user not logged in message.
> Has anyone figured out a fix for the login issue?


I'm also with ipage, and I contacted tech support about the same issue, and they fixed it - this was their response - 

"I have checked the issue and fixed it. I have set the session save path in the PHP interface at and rename all your php.ini files. I was able to save images [sic] in site without any issues."

When they said 'save images', they were referring to the saving of the design (which was my query with them)... although I haven't figured out the issue with a customer trying to add their own design within the front end - it won't get past the 'apply' stage and errors with " Uncaught TypeError: Object #<HTMLObjectElement> has no method 'addBitmap' "

I'm in the middle of trying to decipher it tho..


----------



## mgparrish

Zippy Doodah said:


> Open Cart is very configuarable. You can have a clean home page with links to whatever you want. As far as having OpenTshirts separate you can do that with a link. If you are selling products outside OpenTshirts you won't be able to put the designed products and the static products in the same cart without some sort of script. An integration with OpenCart and OpenTshirts is in the works, but you really need to take a good look at OpenCart and try modifying it to fit what you want. By creating different product pages and catagories, you can make it what you want. Once you figure OpenCart out I think you'll see you can do a lot with it.


Yes, Open Cart has the capability of unlimited "information pages" and can use templates so it should be easy to move existing content over from an existing site and to some degree give it the same "look and feel" as an existing site.


----------



## ukracer

VitalTees
btw I've signed up to the forum as Kieron said:


> yes there was wait for activation but I think I have solved it.
> 
> Hopefully we can give Tom a big surprise while he is away getting married and get the forums back on track and connecting the individual skills of users etc.


----------



## ukracer

Any users awaiting moderation for the Open T shirts support forum OpenTshirts.org • Index page please note you should now have access. Any one who does not please let us know your user name in here and we will check it out!


----------



## ukracer

RobertG said:


> I searched for your username in order to aprove it if neccesary but could not find it, do you have any more info?
> I am not completely confident that all is working well on opentshirts.org.
> 
> Regards, Robert
> 
> 
> www.laughingshirts.nl www.visualconduct.com


You were quite correct mate. In fact you were activated as Admin but like me did not know it. lol

Even though we were moderators we were not assigned to the forums to authorise posts etc.

I think I have sorted you out now. I have to pop out for an hour or so but will be back soon. lol

Regards Andy T


----------



## EmbroideryImages

Hello Andy,

I think we need to add some download links on the opentshirt forum for all the download files that use to be there. If I new the links I could set them up in the downloads and patches area. 

Roger


----------



## Zippy Doodah

AdvancedArtist said:


> Got burried again. Anyway here is sneak peek or update.
> 
> 4662B - JERZEES - NuBlend SUPER SWEATS Youth Crewn
> 
> As you can that product is on opencarts if you click the customize text like it launches the design studio with the product. Not much left to do here just a little house cleaning.
> 
> Forums should be online tomorrow.
> 
> Once the forums are online I will post again.


 I was taking a second look at this and trying to figure it out. Has anyone been able to get this to work for yourself? I tried using the same type link with my web particulars. I got to the right place, but the product doesn't open up. What did I need to also do?


----------



## ukracer

Zippy Doodah said:


> I was taking a second look at this and trying to figure it out. Has anyone been able to get this to work for yourself? I tried using the same type link with my web particulars. I got to the right place, but the product doesn't open up. What did I need to also do?


There is a bit of activity on the forums but I have been ill and now my wife is ill so I have not been concentrating on seeing if people are making things work. It is really so dead on there I think post people are waiting until Tom returns from Honeymoon etc.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

ukracer said:


> There is a bit of activity on the forums but I have been ill and now my wife is ill so I have not been concentrating on seeing if people are making things work. It is really so dead on there I think post people are waiting until Tom returns from Honeymoon etc.


Yea!, everything just sort of went on hold. We all should still communicate. It's surprising the things we can solve ourselves. btw,ukracer, Hope you and your family feel better, soon.


----------



## majesticmind

cant login to openshirts forum. username is majesticmind.
tried to create a new user name but the activation email does not work.

my biggest concern is getting the colour picker to work in the shirt designer. Casnt change the colour of fonts.

And if i upload a picture as a customer onto the shirt, it then asks me to choose the colours in the design that are closest tothe artwork, but when i do there is nothing to click on to move foprward with the process. clicking enter does nothing, i dont know what to do. to pay 250 to 700for the design art for this project would be worth it but not if the designer does not function at all.

can anyone tell me how to fix these issues?


----------



## ukracer

I have resent the activation message so you should be able to get access now. If you cant post back here and I will check again.


----------



## majesticmind

ukracer said:


> I have resent the activation message so you should be able to get access now. If you cant post back here and I will check again.


tells me i cant login. And when i just ask it to send me a new password it says my user name and email cant be found.

I give up for now. I `ll lurk around until the shirt designer works again. Right now i cant change font colours in it and if i upload an image onto the shirt, that is as far as the process can go because i am told to select closest colours for a quote and when i do there is no option to move forward from there. No submit button , pressing enter key does nothing, No one seems to have posted anything about this . So I am lost.

It looks really neat, But it just doesnt work properly. I even changed web hosts for it. I guess I will just wait for it to work out asll the bugs and disfunction.


----------



## ukracer

Dont give up we need to get to the bottom of this. Its entirely possible its happening to everyone who was on the old forums and they dont understand why they cant log in.

I had the same problem when the forums were first converted.

The more information I get the more chance I have of identifying for Tom what is going on.


----------



## ukracer

RobertG said:


> I connected it with WP by usen an Iframe, its very nice works like a pop up.
> But no not connected with my other wpec cart.
> 
> Regards, Robert
> 
> 
> www.laughingshirts.nl www.visualconduct.com


Robert are you around on Open T shirts recently??


----------



## prteez

Well folks I'm back. Majesticmind if you use the swf that fixco repacked the colors will work. I have a little issue with the art uploader too. I just disabled the link for now. 
Made some php sql codes that update the cart alittle better like setting pricing and changing the quantity instead of changing all by hand. Currently working on a script to check supplier pricing and auto update data base with current pricing and color. Having slight issue with xpath right now. Just have to learn a little more. But when I get it done I'll post it in the opentshirt forums as well as the sql updates once I build a proper front end for them. 
Just so you know anyone having issues with the packs should check there hosting and php.ini and make sure that json and zip are inabled that was the pack issue with me. I changed to Hostgator vps and now I can change anything I want. 
Only thing next to do like I said is build the pricing update code as some of the products that are in the pack are not always available either by color price or size and I would just like an up to date pricing for my customers. 
Don't know when the opencart issue is going to be done still haven't seen any download links for the intergration. For now I will prolly just have the config put into any easy page on zencart dont know.


----------



## btownbball41

Wher eis the link or place i can get to see this software?


----------



## btownbball41

Where is the link or place i can get to see this software?


----------



## RobertG

btownbball41 said:


> Where is the link or place i can get to see this software?


Go to beginning of this long thread, there is the link.

Regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl www.visualconduct.com


----------



## BroJames

Uh oh Robert. Last Should be about a year ago when I printed a 3 monkey design quite similar (if not exactly the same) as the one in your site. The artwork came from a customer.


----------



## btownbball41

Could someone tell me the link I dont seem to be able to find it.


----------



## freebird1963

btownbball41 said:


> Could someone tell me the link I dont seem to be able to find it.


opentshirts.org


----------



## RobertG

BroJames said:


> Uh oh Robert. Last Should be about a year ago when I printed a 3 monkey design quite similar (if not exactly the same) as the one in your site. The artwork came from a customer.


Hello brother James,

That sounds bad, for what I know the image came from a site with free artwork.
I hand-traced it myself, let me try to find the source.
Could you please ask your custumor where his came from?

Regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl www.visualconduct.com


----------



## scudeater

Hi

Could anyone help me with completing this installation?

I used the tutorial video to install.I couldn't get into the "cpanel" so used the file manager of "plesk panels"—which is the interface/system our web company use to host us with—and used the same processes as in the video. It goes ok until I've installed the opentshirts software and I try to get into the opentshirts admin page.










The log-on page appears with this (highlighted in yellow) warning and won't let me log in. I've tried all the user and passwords I created during the installation process and the ones I use to log into the admin of our site but none work.

Any help would be much appreciated thank you.


----------



## prteez

scudeater said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone help me with completing this installation?
> 
> I used the tutorial video to install.I couldn't get into the "cpanel" so used the file manager of "plesk panels"—which is the interface/system our web company use to host us with—and used the same processes as in the video. It goes ok until I've installed the opentshirts software and I try to get into the opentshirts admin page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The log-on page appears with this (highlighted in yellow) warning and won't let me log in. I've tried all the user and passwords I created during the installation process and the ones I use to log into the admin of our site but none work.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated thank you.


I do believe you need to make sure that session folder is -rwxrwx---


----------



## scudeater

prteez said:


> I do believe you need to make sure that session folder is -rwxrwx---


Tried that after reading your post but I'm still getting the same result.

First I changed the permissions of the 'session' file, then tried the 'library' folder and then the 'system' folder but the warning message remained unchanged.

I've emailed our IT/hosting company but they're currently understaffed so goodness knows if or when I'll get a reply from them.

Thanks though.


----------



## ukracer

scudeater said:


> Tried that after reading your post but I'm still getting the same result.
> 
> First I changed the permissions of the 'session' file, then tried the 'library' folder and then the 'system' folder but the warning message remained unchanged.
> 
> I've emailed our IT/hosting company but they're currently understaffed so goodness knows if or when I'll get a reply from them.
> 
> Thanks though.


If its not host gator then it is possible for you to have install issues. Experience has shown us that its quicker to use host gator to see if it installs first time and then if it does get your host to work out why it wont install on their system.


----------



## scudeater

ukracer said:


> If its not host gator then it is possible for you to have install issues. Experience has shown us that its quicker to use host gator to see if it installs first time and then if it does get your host to work out why it wont install on their system.


Unfortunately our hosting is tied in with a local company who built and 'maintain' the site. We have access to the files but changing host would cause various inconveniences to the main part of the business which is a fancy dress shop.

I'll see what they have to say about the error, they might find the problem.


----------



## prteez

scudeater said:


> Unfortunately our hosting is tied in with a local company who built and 'maintain' the site. We have access to the files but changing host would cause various inconveniences to the main part of the business which is a fancy dress shop.
> 
> I'll see what they have to say about the error, they might find the problem.




Here are all the session settings that work. I know that that error can be fixed without hostgator I fixed it before when I was with host nine. Now I am with host gator for other reasons. I can also tell you to make the install pack simpler on you make sure that json and zip support are enabled.


----------



## scudeater

prteez said:


> Here are all the session settings that work. I know that that error can be fixed without hostgator I fixed it before when I was with host nine. Now I am with host gator for other reasons. I can also tell you to make the install pack simpler on you make sure that json and zip support are enabled.


I have no idea how to get into those settings lol

Still, the pic will be handy as I can forward it on to our web folks if they need some help themselves. Cheers.


----------



## prteez

scudeater said:


> I have no idea how to get into those settings lol
> 
> Still, the pic will be handy as I can forward it on to our web folks if they need some help themselves. Cheers.



create a file called phpinfo.php and put this in it 
<?php
phpinfo();
?>
upload to where your server files are httpdocs, www, html what ever folder your pages are served from. 

youre original php.ini file if you need to change it should be in 
/ var/ www/ vhosts/ prteez.com/ etc/ or something simillar. 

also you can create a new php.ini and put it in your html directory to override certain settings.


----------



## mgparrish

scudeater said:


> I have no idea how to get into those settings lol
> 
> Still, the pic will be handy as I can forward it on to our web folks if they need some help themselves. Cheers.


As Prteez mentioned just create that phpinfo.php file in a text editor and paste in 

<?php
phpinfo();
?>

Upload or FTP the file to your site. Then just point to it in your browser and it will return all the php info for your setup and host.

The "official" core php.ini descriptions are found here for correct syntax ...

PHP: Description of core php.ini directives - Manual

Also, for those that have cpanel (many hosts do) you can use cPanel PHP Variables Manager and if your stuck on an old version of PHP for some reason you can set the ver in the PHP Version Manager. See the attached pic.

This would be an alternative to the php.ini file if you have cpanel AND your host has installed these features..

PHP Variables Manager - Wiki (don't worry about the section in the webpage about setting up the actual PHP Variables manager plugin, you can't unless you have your own server, your host can only provide it. The link is provided to provide an explanation of what this feature does. *So just read the "overview".*)


----------



## mgparrish

I should also mention that the php.ini file is also just a file you create in a text editor and upload to your site. 

If the phpinfo.php reveals a settings conflict you can usually override the conflicting command (found in your phpinfo screen) in the php.ini file, or, if you have it from your host, then you can alternatively use the PHP Variables Manger.


----------



## frawgwild

Hi Everyone,

Update Time

I have been working with the development team at OpenTshirts and there is a new and exciting update on the horizon for us. Right now it's a Stand Alone product with a full design studio. The New thing that is going to be available soon (around the first of the year) is a Module Form of the program for OpenCart. This will integrate your databases so that you only have One! One Admin Screen! Click from Product Page right to the Design Studio with That product already loaded. No Double Shopping for customer. No Second Directory for the Installation and Shopping of your store.

We have some Minor Errors still showing up with the integration and running it through the rigors so that it will be as problem free as possible on release. Since I host with HostGator just like the Tom and his team does, I am not sure on how it performs on other hosts. As most of us have learned, Some of the Big Names in the hosting industry really fall short on the horsepower for hosting this complex program. Using Free Accounts and Discount Hosting Companies is not recommended. Also, local hosts usually fall short not only on horsepower, but keeping some of the proprietary software updated.

OpenTshirts is in the process of Cleaning up and Rebuilding the forums in anticipation of the release. Some of the Baby Steps topics from the first Beta Release's will be dropped in order to make the site more efficient in finding solutions to issues you might have when working with the Program. There will also be areas devoted to working with the module, as those solutions will be far different than with working with the program itself. In working out some of the bugs and such, this is going to be a HUGE advancement for OpenTshirts. 

Your Store <---Test Drive the User Side of the integration.

I'll try to update as we get closer to a final release of the Module.

Jordi


----------



## ukracer

Hi Jordi

How you been ? Doing a lot of work by the looks of it.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

frawgwild said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Update Time
> 
> I have been working with the development team at OpenTshirts and there is a new and exciting update on the horizon for us. Right now it's a Stand Alone product with a full design studio. The New thing that is going to be available soon (around the first of the year) is a Module Form of the program for OpenCart. This will integrate your databases so that you only have One! One Admin Screen! Click from Product Page right to the Design Studio with That product already loaded. No Double Shopping for customer. No Second Directory for the Installation and Shopping of your store.....
> 
> Jordi


I already have an OpenCart web site with the OpenTshirts designer as a link. Will I be able to plug this module into my current OpenCart website without upsetting the main web site? I don't mind re-installing the design tool and art, font, shirt product etc., but it would be a mess to have to re-do the entire web site with all the static product it has. Also, any progress on the Upload Art/Text color bug? btw, Thanks for all the hard work


----------



## RobertG

Zippy Doodah said:


> I already have an OpenCart web site with the OpenTshirts designer as a link. Will I be able to plug this module into my current OpenCart website without upsetting the main web site? I don't mind re-installing the design tool and art, font, shirt product etc., but it would be a mess to have to re-do the entire web site with all the static product it has. Also, any progress on the Upload Art/Text color bug? btw, Thanks for all the hard work


If you do a back up of your site before installing; you can allways roll back when thing go messy.

Regards, Robert


www.laughingshirts.nl www.visualconduct.com


----------



## RobertG

frawgwild said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Update Time
> 
> Your Store <---Test Drive the User Side of the integration.
> 
> I'll try to update as we get closer to a final release of the Module.
> 
> Jordi


This is great news Jordi, I'm sure you guys are making many people very happy right now.
As mentioned many times before; good things need time to be developed.
Patience is the key!

Regards, Robert




www.laughingshirts.nl www.visualconduct.com


----------



## Zippy Doodah

RobertG said:


> If you do a back up of your site before installing; you can allways roll back when thing go messy.
> 
> Regards, Robert
> 
> 
> www.laughingshirts.nl www.visualconduct.com


 Yes, I've got it all backed up. I was just wondering if this module was designed to be added to an existing OpenCart web site or if it was a total package. I'm sure once they get it out I can probably see what I need to insert where or not. This is exciting! I can't wait.


----------



## frawgwild

ukracer said:


> Hi Jordi
> 
> How you been ? Doing a lot of work by the looks of it.


Hey UK! Yeah, been busy with Shop work along with this a little bit and rebuilding my sites in prep for this. 

Had to move my Shop in July so that tossed things upside down too! 

See Ya Around!

Jordi


----------



## frawgwild

Zippy Doodah said:


> Yes, I've got it all backed up. I was just wondering if this module was designed to be added to an existing OpenCart web site or if it was a total package. I'm sure once they get it out I can probably see what I need to insert where or not. This is exciting! I can't wait.


Hi Zippy,

I did reply to you the other day, but for some reason it's not here. Yes, the module is like any other for OpenCart. You'll be able to install the Mod and then it integrates right into your site. You're current products will automatically show up in the OpenTshirt Module Edit screen. You go in there and assign colors, sizes, prices, upcharges along with setting Print Areas and you're done.

We have not done a lot of testing with it's compatibility with other modules, but the few we have tested seam to not conflict with it. It is a VQMod, so it makes it easy for installing and updating OC and/or OT. You do have to re-upload your Art Packs, Fonts and Design Ideas.

Hope this helps you out.

Jordi


----------



## gorilladiver

just curious if there are any future plans for a Magento module or if there are any developers working on one.


----------



## frawgwild

gorilladiver said:


> just curious if there are any future plans for a Magento module or if there are any developers working on one.


As far as right now, no there is not. The main reason this was done for OpenCart is because OpenTshirts was built on the same platform/language as OpenCart and so the integration was fairly smooth. You can still create a directory for OT in your current site and setup a link to take you to there.


----------



## mgparrish

frawgwild said:


> As far as right now, no there is not. The main reason this was done for *OpenCart is because OpenTshirts was built on the same platform/language as OpenCart* and so the integration was fairly smooth. You can still create a directory for OT in your current site and setup a link to take you to there.


 
Magneto is using the same platform/language as Open Cart ... PHP language and a "LAMP" system.

Magento - System Requirements - eCommerce Software for Growth

???

Magneto has a very heavy core so it's probably not a good system to integrate the Tshirt application into though.


----------



## frawgwild

mgparrish said:


> Magneto is using the same platform/language as Open Cart ... PHP language and a "LAMP" system.
> 
> Magento - System Requirements - eCommerce Software for Growth
> 
> ???
> 
> Magneto has a very heavy core so it's probably not a good system to integrate the Tshirt application into though.


I'll have to check with the powers at helm and see. I just know that it's taken about 4 months of solid dedication to this one that it might be a while before they would do anything more. But the beauty of OpenSource is that someone else may pick up the ball and run with it.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

frawgwild said:


> Hi Zippy,
> 
> I did reply to you the other day, but for some reason it's not here. Yes, the module is like any other for OpenCart. You'll be able to install the Mod and then it integrates right into your site. You're current products will automatically show up in the OpenTshirt Module Edit screen. You go in there and assign colors, sizes, prices, upcharges along with setting Print Areas and you're done.
> 
> We have not done a lot of testing with it's compatibility with other modules, but the few we have tested seam to not conflict with it. It is a VQMod, so it makes it easy for installing and updating OC and/or OT. You do have to re-upload your Art Packs, Fonts and Design Ideas.
> 
> Hope this helps you out.
> 
> Jordi


Sounds great! Can'twait to try it..


----------



## ukracer

frawgwild said:


> I'll have to check with the powers at helm and see. I just know that it's taken about 4 months of solid dedication to this one that it might be a while before they would do anything more. But the beauty of OpenSource is that someone else may pick up the ball and run with it.


I think we are at the stage we need things we already have to work before any more divergence happens. I have noticed Tom is posting on the The T shirt forum again so hopefully we might get the updates he mentioned before he went away soon.

Lets be honest the interest has wained in the last 3 months and it does need reviving quickly.

I am hoping we will get some updates as soon as Tom gets back up to speed with his core business.


----------



## apna

any updates please re opencart module i see jordi is close with a vqmod module have tried the main openshirts site appears to be down any eta for release of this module any other details cost etc thanks

Hi Zippy,

I did reply to you the other day, but for some reason it's not here. Yes, the module is like any other for OpenCart. You'll be able to install the Mod and then it integrates right into your site. You're current products will automatically show up in the OpenTshirt Module Edit screen. You go in there and assign colors, sizes, prices, upcharges along with setting Print Areas and you're done.

We have not done a lot of testing with it's compatibility with other modules, but the few we have tested seam to not conflict with it. It is a VQMod, so it makes it easy for installing and updating OC and/or OT. You do have to re-upload your Art Packs, Fonts and Design Ideas.

Hope this helps you out.

Jordi


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Site is down looking into that HostGator just updated WHM and Cpanel all sites seem to have passed thru this but OT.

OT opencart module is ready to go I have a meeting about releasing that with Jordie tomorrow.

Back to juggling.


----------



## BroJames

A belated congrats Tom. Just learned about it a few minutes ago


----------



## apna

AdvancedArtist said:


> Site is down looking into that HostGator just updated WHM and Cpanel all sites seem to have passed thru this but OT.
> 
> OT opencart module is ready to go I have a meeting about releasing that with Jordie tomorrow.
> 
> Back to juggling.


great news, i hope the mock ups of admin/front end that i sent to you of earlier in the year were usefull, would love a test run if you have something to test, really need this to be a cool piece of kit cause it is going to be simply THE best opencart module out there.

A few questions, any changes to clipart upload/management, the flash layers approach is very time consuming and complicates image/clipart management, will we be able to have a flat image we could use? 

Pricing for DTG, Screen Printing, Vinyl and all the other methods of t-shirt printing (by size, by location by type), will they be easily done via the admin panel by users, really hate flash/actionscript.

let me know, would love to test it for all the functions user/owner usability etc.

quite a few changes has openshirts gone, would love to see a final version that is ready to go i have quite a few modules, my options module is not core opencart, it is a variations options, the more extensive/broad the testing the better.

Have you considered sending what you have to a few opencart users so we can check if it clashes with anything we have in our own setups?

arch


----------



## mattisme2003

Hey Everyone, 

I'm hoping someone can help me out or point me to a link where I can find the info I need. I am a graphic artist and I primarily contract out much of my print production work (screen print, embroidery, etc.) for the time being. I'm looking at bringing more production in house, however I am in the process building a more steady clientele before I invest heavily into equipment. 

I took a web design class back in college using Photoshop and Dreamweaver....and built a lightweight operational web site (without a shopping cart) I really wasn't a fan of the process and since then I have closed my old website and have not had any internet presence. I've reverted to word of mouth referrals and have now decided it's time to get back on the horse and I MUST figure out how to get an online presence with a crackin' website. I use Facebook a little, but not for business; I'm looking for a professional legitimate web presence. 

I initially stumbled upon this thread around March and was really interested in the development of this project (I still am). I've played with the demo and it's pretty awesome! From here I was introduced to OpenCart (mind you I am confused about how any of this stuff works) which appears to be a pretty cool opensource platform for setting up a web store (which I would like to have using the OpenTshirts module) however from what I have seen, all of the templates that are available for OpenCart lack a lot of the content that is available on traditional website, say like a Joomla based website platform; such as a portfolio of past work, videos, blog, etc. Somebody please correct me if I am completely wrong here (I hope I am) because ideally what I am looking for is a combination of what I see with both Joomla and OpenCart.

To build a professional looking web site with the normal website stuff: about us, contact, portfolio of past work with descriptions, achievements, and then a shopping cart that would allow potential customers to design and place their own orders. For jobs that would require truly custom art, I would be able to process those orders as I normally do; however having the additional help of an online design and ordering process for the simple designs or customer supplied art would be great. I appreciate any guidance or assistance in this endeavor as well as clearing up any misconceptions I may have.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## Zippy Doodah

OpenCart and OpenTshirts together will make a great tool for marketing and selling t-shirts and other imprinted products. They are both built on a similar platform and the admin and features are very much alike. Once you learn how to edit and modify one you will have a good understanding about the other. OpenCart, Magento, Joomla etc., are great open source tools for content management as well as ecommerce. Which ever one you choose, you will want to experiment with and learn as much as possible about. They all have pluses and minuses and some may scale better than others as the business grows and the need to handle bigger volume presents itself. As far as OpenCart, I find it to be a powerful ecommerce solution and easy to learn and has many features that are very compatible with selling t-shirts online. but when it comes to any of these web site solutions, keep in mind they are all a lot of work. Don't kid yourself. Many hours are needed to install products, configure options, etc. But it's all there. There seems to be a misconception, when it comes to the editable and templateable possibilities with OpenCart. When you see a simple OpenCart web site they all seem to have similarities, but once you understand OpenCart and have spent much time in the Forum, searching for answers, you will realize that you can have an OpenCart site that looks like no other. the possibilities with OpenCart are endless. Good Luck


----------



## FullSpectrumSeps

Zippy Doodah said:


> OpenCart and OpenTshirts together will make a great tool for marketing and selling t-shirts and other imprinted products. They are both built on a similar platform and the admin and features are very much alike. Once you learn how to edit and modify one you will have a good understanding about the other. OpenCart, Magento, Joomla etc., are great open source tools for content management as well as ecommerce. Which ever one you choose, you will want to experiment with and learn as much as possible about. They all have pluses and minuses and some may scale better than others as the business grows and the need to handle bigger volume presents itself. As far as OpenCart, I find it to be a powerful ecommerce solution and easy to learn and has many features that are very compatible with selling t-shirts online. but when it comes to any of these web site solutions, keep in mind they are all a lot of work. Don't kid yourself. Many hours are needed to install products, configure options, etc. But it's all there. There seems to be a misconception, when it comes to the editable and templateable possibilities with OpenCart. When you see a simple OpenCart web site they all seem to have similarities, but once you understand OpenCart and have spent much time in the Forum, searching for answers, you will realize that you can have an OpenCart site that looks like no other. the possibilities with OpenCart are endless. Good Luck


Awesome stuff, I am trying to re-arrange my own opentshirts installation to be combined with opencart as well...

I'm thinking that basically between the opencart technique you can have "static" products, and then whichever ones you want customizable can have a link to opentshirts... so then essentially you don't need to make a host website... if I were to really customize opencart and the opentshirts imagery?

I really gotta make some time to crack into opencart... 

I have done some testing with opentshirts and you can actually customize and build paper-products or anything really... I set up a business-card template and created some design-ideas for it, etc.

And with opencart then you can use opentshirts on the back end to design and create your "static" products for sale on the opencart front-end... at least I think thats how this can work.

Exciting stuff, I wish more people understood the treasure of something so awesome but totally free and it just takes learning how to do the administration and customization to make it work as your own store-front.... but this is what the internet and having a place there for business is all about, the new marketplace and the only way for it to be democratic is with "retail-space" made affordable and just as accesible for the small-businesses online as it is for the big guys.

It doesn't take much for people to set up shop in an out-door market to sell goods, they do it at marketplaces all over the world... how hard is it to sell some bananas? The problem is how difficult it can be if you're in other forms of industry and with the technological learning curve, it really should not be so hard for small-businesses to have an online "store-front" etc.... stuff like opencart and opentshirts are really making it possible...but just like a hot-dog cart you still need to take care of it and customize it with your own signs and menus, pricing, etc... 

But once you set it up and do the customizations it is supposed to streamline so many different things.... just wait till you see the stuff we've got on the back-burner like automated color-separations of uploaded artwork from clients for the seps... imagine they click "purchase" and over at your art department or print-shop the films, purchase order, and virtual proofs all start outputting for the job.

It all just gives more time in my opinion for people to focus on the art and designs and the message, the experience for the customer etc.... automating the things that need to be precise and perfect every time, especially like quote calculation etc... it frees up time to focus on the meaningful part of your business, and creating more value and service for your clients.

I'm trying to learn like others out there trying to get both opencart and opentshirts working in a nice smooth customized package, but I recognize that it all comes down to the time I invest in figuring out and actually playing around with these things. What is amazing is that I don't know how to create real websites, but with opencart and opentshirts I could have a really professional fully-customized printing and other business website without even having to have a main-page etc.

Projects like these are always going to start slow, but if you recall your favorite music album, its probably the one that took a while to grow on you.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

You're absolutely Right! I couldn't have said it better. It really does level the playing field when the average person, mom and pop, business can put together an online marketing solution and present their products to the World. I, too, have limited web site design skills, but as I played around with OpenCart I became very excited as I saw a full featured ecommerce web site appear before my eyes. The thing that got me interested in Open Cart was when I realized that OpenTshirts worked in a similar way. Watching the videos, Tom has for installation etc for OpenTshirts gave me the confidence to delve into OpenCart and Viola', things sort of came together. I've since put together 2 web sites that will feature t-shirts with pre-designs, my own designs as well as an OpenTshirts design tool. I simply created separate data bases for OpenCart and OpenTshirts in their own directory and then created a simple link to OpenTshirts from OpenCart. I found out how to create an external link by searching the OpenCart forums and it was easy! There are some pro and cons to this set up but it works simply with a PayPal Standard account. I interested to see how the OC/OTS integration work together, as that could alleviate the need for 2 data bases and I’ve the convenience to pay for both static and designed, in the same cart. It will be interesting.


----------



## OpusVista

I use an older version of osCommerce which I have modified over the years. I've been looking for a good design feature.
Opentshirt seems to be exactly what I've been looking for. Instead of modifying OsCommerce, I think I should use OpenCart. Is there a OpenTshirt module to install?
Does anyone know if there is an easy way to migrate the database from oscommerce to open cart?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

OpusVista said:


> I use an older version of osCommerce which I have modified over the years. I've been looking for a good design feature.
> Opentshirt seems to be exactly what I've been looking for. Instead of modifying OsCommerce, I think I should use OpenCart. Is there a OpenTshirt module to install?
> Does anyone know if there is an easy way to migrate the database from oscommerce to open cart?


 An OpenTshirt module for OpenCart, is what the OTS team is working on right now. They have said that it's finished and will be available very soon. As far as migrating the OsCommerce db to OpenCart? Maybe someone on this forum with programming experience can answer that. It seems like it would be difficult, but then again everything seems possible. You could also install OpenTshirts in a separate directory with its own db ( sort of Stand Alone) and link to it from your OsCommerce web site.


----------



## OpusVista

If you add a link, you get two customer accounts and shopping carts. It must be easier with a single system. How similar are the product settings in opentshirt and opencart? Is it so you can choose products from one and put into the other, or should you add duplicate products?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

OpusVista said:


> If you add a link, you get two customer accounts and shopping carts. It must be easier with a single system. How similar are the product settings in opentshirt and opencart? Is it so you can choose products from one and put into the other, or should you add duplicate products?


 You're correct. That's the issue. With the OpenTshirts module for OpenCart, it's suppose to take care of that. We'll see, once it becomes available.


----------



## apna

i think it is going to fully merged with opencart, we will be able to have our own opencart site with predesigned ready to go designs and have the openshirts as a extention/ module within opencart which will allow users a seemless experiance, the ability to design your own garment ( potentially as a screen, DTG, Vinyl, Embrodiary) and purchase pre-designed products within 1 site 1 shopping cart functions etc, if done well and with vqmod in mind it will be available to the wider opencart/opensource community, who will then customise it to their own needs, that is what this very powerfull tool will do, great thanks to Tom and the team for getting so close to a release.


----------



## OpusVista

I see that all the t-shirt colors shown on the calculator. Would it not be better if you only see the one you choose to design. Some products may have 20-30 colors and it can get a little messy. You've already chosen which one you want and if you want to have more, you can have a button "add color"


----------



## Zippy Doodah

I was going to the OpenTshirts web site and I inadvertantley typed .com. Interesting! Apparently Joomla thinks the OpenTshirts project is important enough to register Opentshirts.com.


----------



## ukracer

Interesting!


----------



## 59graphix

Tom owns the site. He usually does all his sites via Joomla.
Check the Whois


----------



## mattisme2003

Okay, so if I understand this correctly, OpenTshirts currently works on a Joomla platform. As it was said that "Tom makes all his pages using Joomla." However the OpenTshirts team is currently working on an Opencart platform? Being new to this...what is the benefit of using OpenCart instead of Joomla? Does Joomla not allow a shopping cart feature as easily or initially wasn't designed as such? I'd appreciate any clarification someone may be able to offer me.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## 59graphix

mattisme2003 said:


> Okay, so if I understand this correctly, OpenTshirts currently works on a Joomla platform. As it was said that "Tom makes all his pages using Joomla." However the OpenTshirts team is currently working on an Opencart platform? Being new to this...what is the benefit of using OpenCart instead of Joomla? Does Joomla not allow a shopping cart feature as easily or initially wasn't designed as such? I'd appreciate any clarification someone may be able to offer me.
> 
> Thanks, Matt


Sorry, let me clarify what I said. Openshirts.com is owned by Tom on a Joomla site. Also his Advanced T-Shirts site is also a joomla site. It was asked if Joomla was the owner of openshirts.com. Tom is the owner of openshirts.com and it looks like he has it set on a joomla site that he has not worked on yet. I don't know what platform openshirts.org is running on. Most likely opencart or similar. Sorry for the confusion. Hope this helps.


----------



## mattisme2003

Oh, okay. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

not to keep kicking this horse..but, I see, now. Opentshirts.com is parked on a joomla site. I thought I was at Joomla's web site, but now I see it's just a Holding Page for an empty web site.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Does anyone know how to disable White? I do DTG printing and only print CMYK. I tried disabling and even deleting the white in Admin (print colors), but it still appears in the color chooser. btw, I'm using the DTG version. Thanks..

Update: I solved my own problem. Not sure if anyone is interested, or maybe already know this, but I figured out that you can change the colors that are already default colors. To get rid of white I just edited it to another color. One that would be more applicable to DTG. I'm finding that by editing shirt (product) colors and print colors, I can control the printing process to work with what I have. In other words, I only print CMYK so I eliminate anything that doesn't work with it such as dark color shirts or light colored inks. It works great. I also set up an Upload Art/Graphics designer. By using the Screen Print version and Fixco (fix), I can get photos uploaded and also colors for text. Then I edited and added text colors to work with DTG printing and _Viola!_ it works. I think the more you work with OTS, the more possibilities you realize. OTS is an incredible tool!!


----------



## mattisme2003

After doing some more reading, would it be safe to assume that I should probably make two websites: a normal website with business info, a portfolio, etc. (I'm considering using joomla for this). And then pay for a separate domain name, hosting, etc. and have a second web page with the opentshirts design studio installed there (probably using opencart) with a link on both pages that allow a person to go back and forth from the joomla based site to the opencart based design studio and ordering platform?

If I can't get the above situation figured out or it doesn't handle everything I'm looking to do; I am also considering going the pay per month route with deconetwork and their Business hub utility. I am a little leery of this option because of the ongoing monthly costs; however the business hub features included in DecoNetwork's online design utility appear to be very useful as well as streamline a lot of the monotonous tasks that are involved with the proofing and approval process. 

I would appreciate any input or insight anyone may have with either of the scenarios I described above.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## Smokestack

mattisme2003 said:


> After doing some more reading, would it be safe to assume that I should probably make two websites: a normal website with business info, a portfolio, etc. (I'm considering using joomla for this). And then pay for a separate domain name, hosting, etc. and have a second web page with the opentshirts design studio installed there



This is exactly what i did.. Open Tshirts Stand alone version was giving me the notorious "can't save design" error so what i did was got me a hostgator account and installed OTS in the new account ( i actually have 2 domain names (impressedscreenprinting.com and impressedpromotions.com ) Impressedpromotions is the where I did all my tweaking ( leaving my original site on impressedscreenprinting.com untouched...So I just set up my original host's name servers for impressedpromotions to use the hostgator name servers in my original cpanel.. Ultimately, what i wound up doing was using an iframe to embed my OTS Designer which resides on impressedpromotions.com into my main web site on impressedscreenprinting.com. After getting some feedback from some of my customers, i decided for now to remove the iframe and put a screenshot in place of the designer so when someone clicks it, a new window opens with my designer.. I don't know if I explained it very well but you can see what i am talking about right here ---> Screen Printing and Embroidery in New Jersey Custom Embroidery NJ


----------



## Zippy Doodah

mattisme2003 said:


> After doing some more reading, would it be safe to assume that I should probably make two websites: ...


 You don't need a separate web site for OpenTshirts. You need to create a directory (probably in your public/html directory) and install OpenTshirts in there. You'll also need to create its own database. That can be done easily in your cPanel or whatever control panel your host provides. Then just create an external link from your Joomla web site to OpenTshirts. 
eg., www.yourwebsite/directory_name


----------



## mattisme2003

Thanks guys. I understand what each of you are saying. Maybe I'm missing it somehow but, when using the opentshirts designer, I can't seem to delete items. For instance, if selecting a "design idea" and everything looks good except maybe I want to remove one item (for example a ball) I hit the delete key on my keyboard and it does nothing. Am I supposed to just drag it off of the workspace?

Thanks


----------



## Smokestack

i just tried on both windows and mac using my mac keyboard.. I had to select an item on the shirt and i just hit my delete key and the item got deleted. My other delete key did not work unless i held down the function (fn) key as well. To answer your question though, yes to delete art off of the shirt, make sure the art is selected then use your delete key


----------



## ipsd

frawgwild said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Update Time
> 
> I have been working with the development team at OpenTshirts and there is a new and exciting update on the horizon for us. Right now it's a Stand Alone product with a full design studio. The New thing that is going to be available soon (around the first of the year) is a Module Form of the program for OpenCart. This will integrate your databases so that you only have One! One Admin Screen! Click from Product Page right to the Design Studio with That product already loaded. No Double Shopping for customer. No Second Directory for the Installation and Shopping of your store.
> 
> We have some Minor Errors still showing up with the integration and running it through the rigors so that it will be as problem free as possible on release. Since I host with HostGator just like the Tom and his team does, I am not sure on how it performs on other hosts. As most of us have learned, Some of the Big Names in the hosting industry really fall short on the horsepower for hosting this complex program. Using Free Accounts and Discount Hosting Companies is not recommended. Also, local hosts usually fall short not only on horsepower, but keeping some of the proprietary software updated.
> 
> OpenTshirts is in the process of Cleaning up and Rebuilding the forums in anticipation of the release. Some of the Baby Steps topics from the first Beta Release's will be dropped in order to make the site more efficient in finding solutions to issues you might have when working with the Program. There will also be areas devoted to working with the module, as those solutions will be far different than with working with the program itself. In working out some of the bugs and such, this is going to be a HUGE advancement for OpenTshirts.
> 
> Your Store <---Test Drive the User Side of the integration.
> 
> I'll try to update as we get closer to a final release of the Module.
> 
> Jordi


 
Jordi....
Just curious, I have my open t-shirts site up and running almosty bug free and was in the process of starting to enter all the pricing for the products and then get the add on clipart pack hoping to launch by the first of the year. Are we still going to be able to use open tshirts as a stand alone or are we going to have to update to the new combined open cart/tshirts
Thanks
Cheryl


----------



## Zippy Doodah

ipsd said:


> Jordi....
> Just curious, I have my open t-shirts site up and running almosty bug free and was in the process of starting to enter all the pricing for the products and then get the add on clipart pack hoping to launch by the first of the year. Are we still going to be able to use open tshirts as a stand alone or are we going to have to update to the new combined open cart/tshirts
> Thanks
> Cheryl


 I can't answer for Jordi, but I imagine you can continue to use OpenTshirts anyway you like, as it's open source. The OpenTshirts/OpenCart module is just that. A module that you will be able to add to your (if you have) OpenCart web site. It essentially will give you the ability to sell pre-designed or static products as well as letting your customer design their own products and it will all be controlled from one admin and will all use the same shopping cart. Though, I have seen people successfully linking to the designer too.


----------



## ipsd

I guess my real question was are they going to continue updating the open t-shirts because there are still bugs, like when you upload artwork you can only do it if you are logged in and it is a little confusing as it doesn't tell you that so the few people I have had test my site said they wish it told them that somewhere and when you do log in and upload your artwork you cant select the colors, and sometimes the text "picutres" dont come up so you cant see what each text looks like.
I really want to use the program but if they are not going to continue "fixing" bugs I am not sure what to do. It's a great program and great for small businesses like me that can't afford the $$$ a month!
Thanks


----------



## Zippy Doodah

ipsd said:


> I guess my real question was are they going to continue updating the open t-shirts because there are still bugs, like when you upload artwork you can only do it if you are logged in and it is a little confusing as it doesn't tell you that so the few people I have had test my site said they wish it told them that somewhere and when you do log in and upload your artwork you cant select the colors, and sometimes the text "picutres" dont come up so you cant see what each text looks like.
> I really want to use the program but if they are not going to continue "fixing" bugs I am not sure what to do. It's a great program and great for small businesses like me that can't afford the $$$ a month!
> Thanks


 What version are you using? and which design tool, the Screenprint or the DTG? The screenprint version works pretty good even with the Upload Art module. But you'll have to use the Fixco (studio.swf) patch to get the text colors to appear. If you are using the DTG version, it's a little more complicated. The Fixco patch didn't work for me in the DTG version, so I used a little imagination. I installed two designers. A bit crude but it worked. I used the DTG version without the Upload Art mod, (actually I don't think there is a true UA mod for the DTG yet). You can get it to work but you (I) can't get the text colors to appear. I installed the Screen print version with the UA mod and the Fixco (studio.swf file) fix and it works fine. In order to get it to work with DTG printing, I changed and added different colors to the print color options. I don't print white at this time so I eliminated white and and light print colors and configured just white and light colored garments. It works pretty good. As for your issue with logging in to upload a picture, you might have aproblem with your host. You shouldn't have to log in or create an account until you have created the design and put it in the cart. A lot of useability problems have been traced to hosting services and Host Gator definitely works well with OTs. I know it seems like a lot of work, but a re-install can work wonders also. Just to make sure everything installed correctly.


----------



## apna

Any Updates from Jordi or Tom, last message that i read was that a meeting regarding releasing it, but after that all quite again.

Would be useful to have a status update, two years in and i just can't wait, please Tom any idea how far off you from a stable bug free module?

Thank you.


----------



## ipsd

Zippy Doodah said:


> What version are you using? and which design tool, the Screenprint or the DTG? The screenprint version works pretty good even with the Upload Art module. But you'll have to use the Fixco (studio.swf) patch to get the text colors to appear. If you are using the DTG version, it's a little more complicated. The Fixco patch didn't work for me in the DTG version, so I used a little imagination. I installed two designers. A bit crude but it worked. I used the DTG version without the Upload Art mod, (actually I don't think there is a true UA mod for the DTG yet). You can get it to work but you (I) can't get the text colors to appear. I installed the Screen print version with the UA mod and the Fixco (studio.swf file) fix and it works fine. In order to get it to work with DTG printing, I changed and added different colors to the print color options. I don't print white at this time so I eliminated white and and light print colors and configured just white and light colored garments. It works pretty good. As for your issue with logging in to upload a picture, you might have aproblem with your host. You shouldn't have to log in or create an account until you have created the design and put it in the cart. A lot of useability problems have been traced to hosting services and Host Gator definitely works well with OTs. I know it seems like a lot of work, but a re-install can work wonders also. Just to make sure everything installed correctly.


I dont have any problems with the text colors they are there. I am running the newest version and i switched to host gator specifically because of this program, but still have the problems listed above. I am a mid weight when it comes to programing so any suggestions ( made for "dummies") on my issues would be great!
Thanks


----------



## extremestitch

Thanks guys for all the work by you all. 3.5 hrs and I just finished reading this entire thread, starting at post 1. I can only imagine how busy this thread will get once it is generating income for the masses. The Open cart module looks to be like a winner. Now release the hounds.....


----------



## EmbroideryImages

Well, just maybe we will all get a Christmas surprise....

Maybe a new version or a great big update ??????

We can only wish....

Roger


----------



## ukracer

Has tom suggested a meeting yet Roger??


----------



## EmbroideryImages

I have not heard a thing from any one.

Roger


----------



## ukracer

Ok as Tom reads here I guess he will be along shortly


----------



## apna

ukracer said:


> Ok as Tom reads here I guess he will be along shortly


11 days to xmas and i wish santa brings this year a great surprise for us all.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Anyone know what's up with the OTs forums?


----------



## ukracer

I dont know anything officially but whilst Tom was away I was given admin access. Sadly I could not get in via the conventional Admin URL but was able to keep the spam and trolls down buy using a different URL suggested by host gator. WE have had a kind offer from arcane saying he would assist with the forums as he is experienced on PHP BB but I was not in a position to give him admin access without Toms approval.

Tom had suggested a meeting with me and Roger but not heard from him. I am guessing one of Toms developers are at work on it currently. 

I dont think the process of converting the forum went too well so perhaps that is being addresed.


----------



## frawgwild

Hi Everyone,

Christmas could come early! Big announcement and release coming any minute now! We have worked the bugs out and made some enhancements and it's just a matter of getting all the downloads and servers ready for the traffic. 

All I can say is, you're all going to be like kids on Christmas Morning opening and playing with your new toys.

Also, I will be opening up the forums for activity later today. We were able to transfer all the old threads, but then ran into a problem with the structuring and hierarchy, so those aren't there right now. We will try to bring some of them back as there is some good information in there. Mostly for the basics such as server requirements and settings. Otherwise, the program has come so far since those posts, that a majority of them don't even pertain to the program anymore. It's come a long way.

OpenTshirts (OT) doesn't look like it used to, but it looks the same. The program has gone from just that, a program to a module or plugin for OpenCart (OC). Fully integrated within OpenCart. Everything is driven by the OC admin and then given permissions in the OT Module Edit Admin. You only have to shop once, create product once, links from product page to design studio, you've seen the demo. There are a few cosmetic tweaks too that make it more appealing in the UI. Also, when you upload the art packs, the success message reads what File Number was just uploaded. So you don't lose your place and miss a pack or double load one. Along with a few other things.

All other rules apply though. It's pretty much bug free. It's all going to come down to user skills, knowledge and hosting company. So the forums are going to be everyone's friend at some point in time. As with the original OT, Servers or Hosting Companies played a huge part in the bugs and errors in the Public Beta. Please, if at all possible, try using HostGator - #1 choice for us or BlueHost. We have done all the testing on HG and know it works, or if not, they will support you in getting it fixed. The thing we know about BlueHost is that they have the same features as HG, cPanel, ImageMagick etc. We don't have any personal experience with using them or their support. In both cases however, you might run into an issue with some server software not being updated to current or such, but I know HG will get that Rectumfied for you in a Drop Everything Fashion. 

We have kept the forums Condensed and structured so that it's much easier to find what you're looking for. As time goes on, we will move things around to put them in better locations, but also add categories and topics as needed. You will also find that the Category or Topic of the Stand Alone version will go away or be hidden for the most part. The stand alone version is not going to be updated or maintained after this release. That forum may turn more into a Developers Forum for people to be able to discuss other things that can be done with it or built upon. The beauty of OT being an Open Source project is that the Community can build upon it with other modules or rewrites of the core to make it do specialty things. No having to wait for a Corporation to make a decision and develop, test and implement for it's Next Release. The program can be ever evolving and not have to wait for improvements as long as the Community wants to and the people who have the skills to do so can.

I hope this brightens the Holiday Spirit a little bit and as soon as Tom and his crew have the download links setup I will or Tom will post them here. Anytime Now!

Merry Christmas!

Jordi


----------



## apna

Jordi, 

a great big thank you from me, As Tom's right hand on this you have worked hard to take it from the stand alone platform to a opencart module.

Thank you to both tom and his team, great to see that they have taken the extensive user testing and feedback on board to redesign this. Once released on opencart extensions, this will take another, cannot wait, simply the most waited for module extension, for years (10+) i have waited the day for a free opensource custom design e-commerce platform, and the day will arrive soon hopefully.

Thank you to TOM and all his team......


----------



## ipsd

frawgwild said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Christmas could come early! Big announcement and release coming any minute now! We have worked the bugs out and made some enhancements and it's just a matter of getting all the downloads and servers ready for the traffic.
> 
> All I can say is, you're all going to be like kids on Christmas Morning opening and playing with your new toys.
> 
> Also, I will be opening up the forums for activity later today. We were able to transfer all the old threads, but then ran into a problem with the structuring and hierarchy, so those aren't there right now. We will try to bring some of them back as there is some good information in there. Mostly for the basics such as server requirements and settings. Otherwise, the program has come so far since those posts, that a majority of them don't even pertain to the program anymore. It's come a long way.
> 
> OpenTshirts (OT) doesn't look like it used to, but it looks the same. The program has gone from just that, a program to a module or plugin for OpenCart (OC). Fully integrated within OpenCart. Everything is driven by the OC admin and then given permissions in the OT Module Edit Admin. You only have to shop once, create product once, links from product page to design studio, you've seen the demo. There are a few cosmetic tweaks too that make it more appealing in the UI. Also, when you upload the art packs, the success message reads what File Number was just uploaded. So you don't lose your place and miss a pack or double load one. Along with a few other things.
> 
> All other rules apply though. It's pretty much bug free. It's all going to come down to user skills, knowledge and hosting company. So the forums are going to be everyone's friend at some point in time. As with the original OT, Servers or Hosting Companies played a huge part in the bugs and errors in the Public Beta. Please, if at all possible, try using HostGator - #1 choice for us or BlueHost. We have done all the testing on HG and know it works, or if not, they will support you in getting it fixed. The thing we know about BlueHost is that they have the same features as HG, cPanel, ImageMagick etc. We don't have any personal experience with using them or their support. In both cases however, you might run into an issue with some server software not being updated to current or such, but I know HG will get that Rectumfied for you in a Drop Everything Fashion.
> 
> We have kept the forums Condensed and structured so that it's much easier to find what you're looking for. As time goes on, we will move things around to put them in better locations, but also add categories and topics as needed. You will also find that the Category or Topic of the Stand Alone version will go away or be hidden for the most part. The stand alone version is not going to be updated or maintained after this release. That forum may turn more into a Developers Forum for people to be able to discuss other things that can be done with it or built upon. The beauty of OT being an Open Source project is that the Community can build upon it with other modules or rewrites of the core to make it do specialty things. No having to wait for a Corporation to make a decision and develop, test and implement for it's Next Release. The program can be ever evolving and not have to wait for improvements as long as the Community wants to and the people who have the skills to do so can.
> 
> I hope this brightens the Holiday Spirit a little bit and as soon as Tom and his crew have the download links setup I will or Tom will post them here. Anytime Now!
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Jordi


Does this mean I will be able to get on the forums? I tried many, many, many times and could never get on, I would get the email to verify the account but when I would try to log on it would say I was not valid
user name cheryl

Thanks...cant wait to see thenew porducts!


----------



## ukracer

Cheryl you should have been able to have got on the forums before they were closed as I was approving users manually.  We kept getting spam attacks and all was not working automated but as I posted on this thread any problems we could solve them for you while Tom was away.

I must clarify , as a few of you have asked the question via PM. that I do very little but act as a moderator on the forums. Roger and I were given admin access while Tom was away and Jordi was busy developing. lol

But I have not seen the new version and did not know myself how close things were to release until it was announced by Jordi lol

Looking forward to it............laters.


----------



## EmbroideryImages

Hello Andy, Jordi, Tom and the rest of the team.

As for the OT forums, I think we need to just start a new setup, and not worry about old messages. Then we can answer questions as they come up..This way you don't have to worry about trying to bring in old messages. 

As for the new release or update I can not hardly wait either.

As for our business, we have been working night and day, we had a great Christmas rush, but we will be closing after the 21st of Dec. and will not return until Jan. 2nd 2013. We need a small rest >>vacation. <<

This is why I have not been in this forum to much lately.

Roger


----------



## frawgwild

Hi Roger or is it Katherine? lol

Yes, we have completely restructured the forums and don't have any of the old posts in them. Starting out fresh since the module has really changed the way OpenTshirts works. 

Great to hear you had such a good rush at the holidays and wish you guys a great Christmas and New Years! That's the beauty of this business is you Can take some time off at one of the best times of the year. 

I'll be busy here by the looks of it right away, so it's going to be a great start for our year. 

Take Care,

Jordi


----------



## frawgwild

**Update**​
Forum Boards Are OPEN for Business. There isn't much there, but once the Module is released, they'll be ready for interaction. 

We will be putting in new categories and topics as we see fit to accommodate new subjects along with to help keep them organized.

All support questions and issues need to be posted in those forums and not here. We will NOT Monitor these forums for support issues. 

Hopefully I'll have some news and more updates tomorrow!


----------



## AsIsApparel

so i think i got this right. click on the link above and contact inksoft to see about getting the opensource software? sounds kinda cool!


----------



## ukracer

AsIsApparel said:


> so i think i got this right. click on the link above and contact inksoft to see about getting the opensource software? sounds kinda cool!


Whats Inksoft got to do with Open T shirts?? Inksoft is a commercial paid for software.


----------



## mgparrish

AsIsApparel said:


> so i think i got this right. click on the link above and contact inksoft to see about getting the opensource software? sounds kinda cool!


 
Welcome to OpenTshirts.org


----------



## ipsd

mgparrish said:


> Welcome to OpenTshirts.org


I keep trying to get on the site with my iphone (always did before) but now it keeps taking me to a porn site...anyone else have this problem?


----------



## mattisme2003

Same results that I encountered.


----------



## frawgwild

Ruh, Roh! I'll have Tom check into that. They have had the site Hacked 3 times in the past 6 months. Probably one of the Big Corpies tryin to sabotage the project! lol

Mel Blank


----------



## ukracer

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.






That is what I get now. It was fine last night as I was on checking if the spammers were active again.


I guess they are installing again ....bloody hackers. PITA Nice to see one got 10 years it might make a few others think twice


----------



## ukracer

frawgwild said:


> Ruh, Roh! I'll have Tom check into that. They have had the site Hacked 3 times in the past 6 months. Probably one of the Big Corpies tryin to sabotage the project! lol
> 
> Mel Blank


Can you pass this to him please.

*Re: Harmful code injected to my forum*

by *Mick* » Thu Dec 13, 2012 7:05 pm 
If your board has been hacked, please do the following *before* making any modifications to your board (this includes changing passwords, editing files, running the support toolkit, etc.):
1) Save a copy of the files (simply create a local copy of the files on the server).
2) Save a copy of the database.
3) Save the server access logs for the time of the hack (they may be available in the “logs” directory on the server, in your host’s control panel or only by request directly from your host).
4) File a report in the incident tracker. Attach the items from steps 1-3 when you file the report or upload them to a *secure* location for the incident investigation team to download. Please do not start a new topic on the board, the proper place for incidents reports is the tracker.



probably too late but still I tried. lol


----------



## frawgwild

I don't think it's the board. It's the main site and someone has a target on it. I'm not insinuating anything there. Tom spent the whole night Monday/Tuesday re-installing Windows and Programs because of a virus or such. Someones going through his computer or something to get to the site. 

I'll pass that info on to him though. 

Jordi


----------



## frawgwild

***UPDATE***​
Site and Forums are back up and running! Tightening security up a bit too. Enjoy!


----------



## EmbroideryImages

frawgwild said:


> Hi Roger or is it Katherine? lol
> 
> Yes, we have completely restructured the forums and don't have any of the old posts in them. Starting out fresh since the module has really changed the way OpenTshirts works.
> 
> Great to hear you had such a good rush at the holidays and wish you guys a great Christmas and New Years! That's the beauty of this business is you Can take some time off at one of the best times of the year.
> 
> I'll be busy here by the looks of it right away, so it's going to be a great start for our year.
> 
> Take Care,
> 
> Jordi



LOL Yep Katherine is the wife, I been using her login for a long time. I did not see any since in making a new account.
She does come in every once and awhile, but I'am more active to the OT than she is... 

I have build our website many many times over the years to give it a fresh look. Instead of users seeing the same old site day after day.

Have a great one Jordi...

Roger

P.S. Hope everyone has a Great Xmas and new year...


----------



## CanExplorer

try to register. but can not activate. Thanks guys!


----------



## dvcgraphics

Hello, where can i have support for opentshirt program?
- I can't as user add my own design, i can't save design, what can be the problem?
-Wich directories must me chmod 777?

And the Backup/restore is: acces denied! :-(

Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Ruimpress

Its there a link to the open t-shirts jet?


----------



## dvcgraphics

Ruimpress said:


> Its there a link to the open t-shirts jet?


yes Downloads

Now someone help me here?

thanx


----------



## Ruimpress

dvcgraphics said:


> yes Downloads
> 
> Now someone help me here?
> 
> thanx


That is the old one


----------



## dvcgraphics

Ruimpress said:


> That is the old one


I don't know where is a new one, this one is released *Download the OpenTshirts - Version 1.2 Released 8-14-2012*


*So if this in a old one, the new one is REEEEEEAAALY NEW 
*


----------



## prteez

Yes that is the old one the new one is comming out shortly (I hope) and it is actually a plugin for open cart. 

The old one will work but you have to tweak it a little bit and if your not a programmer then you will have issues.


----------



## dvcgraphics

prteez said:


> Yes that is the old one the new one is comming out shortly (I hope) and it is actually a plugin for open cart.
> 
> The old one will work but you have to tweak it a little bit and if your not a programmer then you will have issues.


Ach ok, and you know when it comes out?
Open cart, where you can find that, mayby i install this first, and learn to work with it?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

dvcgraphics said:


> Ach ok, and you know when it comes out?
> Open cart, where you can find that, mayby i install this first, and learn to work with it?


 opencart.com


----------



## prteez

dvcgraphics said:


> Ach ok, and you know when it comes out?
> Open cart, where you can find that, mayby i install this first, and learn to work with it?


Just waiting on tom and his crew.


----------



## dvcgraphics

prteez said:


> Just waiting on tom and his crew.


I installed, and it's a little bit like openTshirt ;-)
Now, i gonna wait also, tommorow it's the deadline for craftshirt to make the software working. THey promess me.

If not, then i use opencart + open T-shirt.

Hope comes out soon...


----------



## ukracer

Well I for one would not be paying nearly 1500 dollars for a t shirt design software. Just think how many you need to sell to make that pay.


----------



## dvcgraphics

ukracer said:


> Well I for one would not be paying nearly 1500 dollars for a t shirt design software. Just think how many you need to sell to make that pay.


If it's quality, then i want pay, i want pay if it's worth.
Because free, is free... And nobody work for free.


----------



## ukracer

Some people do............

But seriously to recover that cost you might out price your self . Better off waiting and using open source and putting what you can afford to loose into extras.

FREE with 30 sales at 10 dollars is X profit.

$1500 is 99 sales at 10 dollars is a loss 

This is not accounting for purchase price.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Anyone know what is going on with the OpenTshirts web site? Entire site seems to be down. Is this a good sign? ..or a bad sign?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

dvcgraphics said:


> If it's quality, then i want pay, i want pay if it's worth.
> Because free, is free... And nobody work for free.


 The old ImageMagik studio has been around for a while and others seem to want to keep trying to rebrand it and sell it for a quick buck. Even ShirtTools abandoned it for DecoNet, as it's never updated and it's so limited in use. You can basically offer the same thing in OpenCart, simply by adding the appropriate options in the cart and that wouldn't cost you a dime!


----------



## dvcgraphics

ukracer said:


> Some people do............
> 
> But seriously to recover that cost you might out price your self . Better off waiting and using open source and putting what you can afford to loose into extras.
> 
> FREE with 30 sales at 10 dollars is X profit.
> 
> $1500 is 99 sales at 10 dollars is a loss
> 
> This is not accounting for purchase price.


Always fish with a little fish to take a big one.
if you do only 99 sales, ok.. But i think i gonna to more with this tool. I like open source, but you think the guy do it for free? He sell cliparts, i tried to upload, not possible, i wait morte than a week for a response. I can only say, that flash gonna dissapaer in future, and what about mac users?

And because i paid 1500$ (it was cheaper, it's promotion in craftshirt till january) i can also have resellers. That is also not possible with openTshirts. no, i'm happy with the craftshirt program.


----------



## ukracer

dvcgraphics said:


> i can also have resellers. That is also not possible with openTshirts. no, i'm happy with the craftshirt program.


You also said "Now, i gonna wait also, tommorow it's the deadline for craftshirt to make the software working."

So is it working now?? Was it not working when you paid for it then??

I was paying for a T Shirt program a hundred pounds a month . Never sold a shirt.............. it just never worked. It looked good in the adverts but was so awkward to use and never really did what it was claimed to do.


If it works for you fine. But it seems as Open T shirts gets poised for a ground breaking release a few names are dropped about commercial competitors and Toms computer and web sites are hacked. Go figure.

lol


----------



## dvcgraphics

ukracer said:


> You also said "Now, i gonna wait also, tommorow it's the deadline for craftshirt to make the software working."
> 
> So is it working now?? Was it not working when you paid for it then??
> 
> I was paying for a T Shirt program a hundred pounds a month . Never sold a shirt.............. it just never worked. It looked good in the adverts but was so awkward to use and never really did what it was claimed to do.
> 
> 
> If it works for you fine. But it seems as Open T shirts gets poised for a ground breaking release a few names are dropped about commercial competitors and Toms computer and web sites are hacked. Go figure.
> 
> lol


Now it's working http://www.dvcgraphics.com 
Paid programs always gonna be better than free, making money is for them also good.
If they are not better, they don't gonna sell.
On craftshirts program i can attract lot of clubs and organisations, and i have also a business for printing things like this.
I don't work with GIMP, i work with Adobe products, Why, because i do business and i know why i work. (and it's not for free also)
Why you don't give your Tshirts away then if you want evrything for free? i want also free T-shirts then.

If you want free, ok.. but you gonna have so much other guys selling the same with the free.
Not everyone want to give 1500$ for a program, but i paid and for me it's better that not everyone have the same.

Everyone choose what hé want, work with your free openshirt, i like it also.
But i choose a paid one. If i can and i want, why not.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

You know, I really hate to get into this argument, but I just need to put in my 2 cents. First off this is a thread for people that are interested in OpenTshirts and its progress. Not a sales tool for other less viable scripts or just to slam something you know nothing about. Most people on this thread have installed, re-installed, developed, customized and helped move the project forward. From what you say, you can't even seem to be able to download the program. Hardly makes you an expert on it. I know there are a lot of opinions as to OpenTshirts viability compared to other online design tools. For the record, I have OpenTshirts on 2 of my Shirt Shop sites and it works flawlessly and customer feedback has been very positive. CraftShirt doesn't even close to the Art work or Design function ability that OpenTshirts has. Yes, the Art Pack will cost you, but for the ridiculously low price, you get more quality Artwork than any other tool out there as well as an all inclusive license to use it on that web site. The customer doesn't have to pay extra to use the better graphics as in other pay-for-service tools. As I stated before. Even ShirtTools abandoned the ImageMagik script because of its unpredictability and non-forward development. DVGraphics, I hope you are very successful with your web site and everything works out well for you. But seriously, I think it is time to stop using this thread to slam OpenTshirts.


----------



## dvcgraphics

Zippy Doodah said:


> You know, I really hate to get into this argument, but I just need to put in my 2 cents. First off this is a thread for people that are interested in OpenTshirts and its progress. Not a sales tool for other less viable scripts or just to slam something you know nothing about. Most people on this thread have installed, re-installed, developed, customized and helped move the project forward. From what you say, you can't even seem to be able to download the program. Hardly makes you an expert on it. I know there are a lot of opinions as to OpenTshirts viability compared to other online design tools. For the record, I have OpenTshirts on 2 of my Shirt Shop sites and it works flawlessly and customer feedback has been very positive. CraftShirt doesn't even close to the Art work or Design function ability that OpenTshirts has. Yes, the Art Pack will cost you, but for the ridiculously low price, you get more quality Artwork than any other tool out there as well as an all inclusive license to use it on that web site. The customer doesn't have to pay extra to use the better graphics as in other pay-for-service tools. As I stated before. Even ShirtTools abandoned the ImageMagik script because of its unpredictability and non-forward development. DVGraphics, I hope you are very successful with your web site and everything works out well for you. But seriously, I think it is time to stop using this thread to slam OpenTshirts.


I don't slam open T-shirts.
If i'm not happy with Craftshirt, i also gonna stop and ask my money back.
Maybe later i come back as open T-shirt user.
But now i take it off, because i want to give it a chance. ( I paid enough ;-) )
Now i have the last Imagick and all works fine. (99%)
I can't open a thread about Craftshirt, than you gonna think i'm from craftshirt. But ok, i gonna stop trying to let everyone pay for it. Opensource must exist, because people must also try to be better. If everything was free, then for sure, no Economy. We don't live in the old ussr and communism.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

dvcgraphics said:


> I don't slam open T-shirts.
> If i'm not happy with Craftshirt, i also gonna stop and ask my money back.
> Maybe later i come back as open T-shirt user.
> But now i take it off, because i want to give it a chance. ( I paid enough ;-) )
> Now i have the last Imagick and all works fine. (99%)
> I can't open a thread about Craftshirt, than you gonna think i'm from craftshirt. But ok, i gonna stop trying to let everyone pay for it. Opensource must exist, because people must also try to be better. If everything was free, then for sure, no Economy. We don't live in the old ussr and communism.


 Open source isn't about free. It's about giving people the chance to use as they see fit. Open source allows a project to grow from others who want to improve it. It alows many minds to coraborate to make things better. Many people have used open source software and have done well. They grow and that creates opportunities for more people. There is nothing Communist about it. Free Enterprise is Democracy. Opportunity breeds success.


----------



## mgparrish

dvcgraphics said:


> Always fish with a little fish to take a big one.
> if you do only 99 sales, ok.. But i think i gonna to more with this tool. I like open source, but you think the guy do it for free? He sell cliparts, i tried to upload, not possible, i wait morte than a week for a response. I can only say, that flash gonna dissapaer in future, and what about mac users?
> 
> And because i paid 1500$ (it was cheaper, it's promotion in craftshirt till january)* i can also have resellers.* *That is also not possible with openTshirts*. no, i'm happy with the craftshirt program.


Want resellers? Capture the referring url and set a hidden variable so that the application can know where the customer actually came from and passes that variable (hidden) into the cart when ordering.

http://www.mgparrish.com/referring_url.htm

Want to be *SPREADSHIRT*? Get your own hosted dedicated server. Automate setting up subdomains (or top level domains for a fee) and have installations of the Open Tshirt/Open Cart available made automatically when a new reseller signs up. Automate the installation for each resellers "home" when needed. All the resellers products in the cart are produced and shipped only by the "Spreadshirt" owner ... 100% turnkey and appears "private label" to the buying customer.

Lots of other ways to do this, I suspect that developers here are already looking at this. Oops, I let the cat of the bag.


----------



## ukracer

You have to ask yourslef who is winning from this platform. Spreadshirt always pays the earned commission at the  end of each quarter .

And that I guess gives you the answer?? Whats wrong with weekly or monthly.


----------



## Icons4U

Hi there.

Any idea when opentshirts.org gets back working?

All i get is a blank page.

Regards

Gerd (heavily waiting for the OC-Module-Version ;-)


----------



## mgparrish

ukracer said:


> You have to ask yourslef who is winning from this platform. Spreadshirt always pays the earned commission at the end of each quarter .
> 
> And that I guess gives you the answer?? Whats wrong with weekly or monthly.


Yes, using Open Tshirt/Open Cart, a dedicated web server, imaginination, and some skills, then one could create a service _like_ spreadshirt ... but improve the service and the business model.


----------



## dvcgraphics

If you look @ spreadshirt& mine you see that it's +/- the same program. I have aedicated server, but no skills, and find someone that have these to work for me. that i can trust (even with pay) gonna be dificult i think. So it's stay the same if my program gonna work 100%


----------



## mgparrish

dvcgraphics said:


> If you look @ spreadshirt& mine you see that it's +/- the same program. I have aedicated server, but no skills, and find someone that have these to work for me. that i can trust (even with pay) gonna be dificult i think. So it's stay the same if my program gonna work 100%


That is true for 12/23/2012. What you fail to see is that like most Open Source projects this is not a communist plot, _there is a profit motive here behind all of this_, it's just not obvious to you. Competent developers that can be trusted to do this for you will be all over the place soon. Keep in mind this is just going out the gate, the core functionality had to be nailed down first.


----------



## dvcgraphics

mgparrish said:


> That is true for 12/23/2012. What you fail to see is that like most Open Source projects this is not a communist plot, _there is a profit motive here behind all of this_, it's just not obvious to you. Competent developers that can be trusted to do this for you will be all over the place soon. Keep in mind this is just going out the gate, the core functionality had to be nailed down first.


In this you are right, thanx


----------



## Icons4U

Hi.

Sorry for the question, but:

You payed 1.500 $ some days ago? 

Happy to see that with the yearend special sale the price came down to just 795 $.

That would NEVER happen with opensource programs ;-)

Greetings from germany

Gerd


----------



## ukracer

lol Well Its not unusual to have end of year sales.


----------



## dvcgraphics

Icons4U said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sorry for the question, but:
> 
> You payed 1.500 $ some days ago?
> 
> Happy to see that with the yearend special sale the price came down to just 795 $.
> 
> That would NEVER happen with opensource programs ;-)
> 
> Greetings from germany
> 
> Gerd


Nono, i have the 50% discount, but i have also the marketplace addon (that opensource not have) It's easy to use. All people have a graph with sales and everything. Very cool. ;-)
THey open a store with al the products i have, good for organisations and so. Ond for sure good for the advertissement of my store.

Don't laf to fast  the promotion ends 15 january.


----------



## dvcgraphics

ukracer said:


> lol Well Its not unusual to have end of year sales.


But they do, so i was lucky to see it.
And i let you know here. So it's till 15 january.


----------



## ukracer

dvcgraphics said:


> But they do, so i was lucky to see it.
> And i let you know here. So it's till 15 january.


Why are you touting this software in a thread for Open T shirt?? Its extremely bad manners.


DO you work for them


----------



## dvcgraphics

ukracer said:


> Why are you touting this software in a thread for Open T shirt?? Its extremely bad manners.
> 
> 
> DO you work for them


nono, i have my own business dvcgraphics.com
I'm from Belgium.

i'm not touting, i givevonly my opinionvabout openshirt.
That i talk good about my pay program is not to say that openshirt is bad. It's stupid to think that.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

dvcgraphics said:


> nono, i have my own business dvcgraphics.com
> I'm from Belgium.
> 
> i'm not touting, i givevonly my opinionvabout openshirt.
> That i talk good about my pay program is not to say that openshirt is bad. It's stupid to think that.


 It's "Stupid" to use this thread to discuss other design tools! The people that monitor this thread are interested in the development of OpenTshirts. There are many other threads to discuss other design tools. You aren't the first to try and hijack this thread to "pseudo" promote your product. (UKracer, it's fun to play with these jokers but if you ignore them they will eventually go away).


----------



## apna

"It's "Stupid" to use this thread to discuss other design tools! The people that monitor this thread are interested in the development of OpenTshirts. There are many other threads to discuss other design tools. You aren't the first to try and hijack this thread to "pseudo" promote your product. (UKracer, it's fun to play with these jokers but if you ignore them they will eventually go away)."



i remember something like this on opencart site a few years back when it was still under the radar to most people.

The thought and opinion police on this forum should allow others to express an opinion/thought, yes this is open t-shirts related but it is to do with t-shirt design software, right or wrong is not the point, let the man express his opinion, not doing much on this thread until we see a release.

To the self appointed guardians of this thread.

We all have thoughts and opinions, feedback etc , i notice i am also one those that you ignore, so that we might go away, folks it kinda feels clicky and kinda clubby, sorry i am not in your gang but we should be free to express our (polite) opinions and i keep coming back!!


----------



## ukracer

apna said:


> The thought and opinion police on this forum should allow others to express an opinion/thought, yes this is open t-shirts related but it is to do with t-shirt design software, right or wrong is not the point, let the man express his opinion, not doing much on this thread until we see a release.




The clue is in the Title of the thread mate. *Advanced Artist doing it again (open source online t-shirt designer program)!*



> To the self appointed guardians of this thread.
> 
> We all have thoughts and opinions, feedback etc , i notice i am also one those that you ignore, so that we might go away, folks it kinda feels clicky and kinda clubby, sorry i am not in your gang but we should be free to express our (polite) opinions and i keep coming back!!


No one is self appointed but non of us want this thread to degenerate into a which commercial offering is the best thread.

I have just checked through your posts and non of us are in a position to reply, with the exception of maybe jordi and he has been busy....... and Tom and we know is always busy busy busy.

We most certainly dont want "you" to go away and the reason is feels kinda clicky is that we all have the same thing in mind and that is Open T shirts to succeed and a useable release that we can start using in anger.

As it stands at the moment not many of us can devote time to a product we cant use or develop as the main core functions are beyond our capabilities. Once a useable release hits the download links I can see an explosion in discussion and ideas etc etc etc

Regards Andy T


----------



## ukracer

You are quite welcome to talk about your pay program as you put it BUT please start your own thread and see if you get many takers to talk with you??


----------



## Zippy Doodah

No one is "Policing Opinions" here. But, If you want to give an opinion, why not an opinion on what the thread is about? No one will belittle you for opining on OpenTshirts. Tha is how we learn more about it. But telling us how great your particular design tool is makes no sense. Like UKRacer said, why don't you start your own thread? That way you would have positive feedback on your comparisons. btw, no one is ignoring you. We all read everything you post.


----------



## prteez

It was the day of Christmas and all through the forum not a printer was printing not even in their house. All the printers were waiting by their screens for a big fat surprise, hoping that old St. Tom would finally arrive. As they sat in anticipation and wondered with glee what the final outcome of opentshirts would be. They sat and watched the forum fill up with chatter only to see that there was no opentshirts code but bickering and blather. So if St Tom would like to show I would love to have a Merry Christmas with my wonderful OPENTSHIRTS code. 

Have a Merry Christmas and a Printing New Year.


----------



## Ruimpress

prteez said:


> It was the day of Christmas and all through the forum not a printer was printing not even in their house. All the printers were waiting by their screens for a big fat surprise, hoping that old St. Tom would finally arrive. As they sat in anticipation and wondered with glee what the final outcome of opentshirts would be. They sat and watched the forum fill up with chatter only to see that there was no opentshirts code but bickering and blather. So if St Tom would like to show I would love to have a Merry Christmas with my wonderful OPENTSHIRTS code.
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas and a Printing New Year.


Amen. Merry Christmas


----------



## ukracer

prteez said:


> It was the day of Christmas and all through the forum not a printer was printing not even in their house. All the printers were waiting by their screens for a big fat surprise, hoping that old St. Tom would finally arrive. As they sat in anticipation and wondered with glee what the final outcome of opentshirts would be. They sat and watched the forum fill up with chatter only to see that there was no opentshirts code but bickering and blather. So if St Tom would like to show I would love to have a Merry Christmas with my wonderful OPENTSHIRTS code.
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas and a Printing New Year.


As Rui says Amen to that. lol Waiting in anticipation. lol

On another note is anyone else getting t-shirts.com reporting as an attack site??


----------



## OpusVista

ukracer said:


> As Rui says Amen to that. lol Waiting in anticipation. lol
> 
> On another note is anyone else getting T-Shirts - Funny, Vintage, Band, Animal & Custom T Shirts reporting as an attack site??


I got a warning when I opened this forum. it was your link that could be a threat


----------



## ukracer

OpusVista said:


> I got a warning when I opened this forum. it was your link that could be a threat


Its all fine now. I was definitely saying the site was a threat BUT if you read all the info it said nothing dodgy had actually come from the site. I have the same from a site called cnczone and that says lots of stuff is supposed to be on there. 

Oh well at least we can sit and wait for Open T shirts Open cart edition to be released


----------



## OpusVista

ukracer said:


> Its all fine now. I was definitely saying the site was a threat BUT if you read all the info it said nothing dodgy had actually come from the site. I have the same from a site called cnczone and that says lots of stuff is supposed to be on there.
> 
> Oh well at least we can sit and wait for Open T shirts Open cart edition to be released


What I read was all about t-shirt forums and there were no problems. There was nothing about the link, but it must have been the link that was the problem


----------



## RAV7

yes. whats the deal. i've never had this happen before. i read their report and there is no evidence this site is being used as an attack site.


----------



## ukracer

RAV7 said:


> yes. whats the deal. i've never had this happen before. i read their report and there is no evidence this site is being used as an attack site.


Did it happen to you as well?? I was wondering if it was the scam that was doing the rounds some months ago . Seems like its built into chrome or firefox. Some people have found it more than a major inconvenience from what I have read up on it.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

I see OTs web site is back up..


----------



## ukracer

Zippy Doodah said:


> I see OTs web site is back up..


It is but sadly no new download links  No happy xmas yet.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

ukracer said:


> It is but sadly no new download links  No happy xmas yet.


Do you think the OTs/OpenCart module is going to be free of charge? ..or do you think there is going to be a small charge for it? I remember that the Upload Art module was supposed to cost somewhere around $50 but not sure where or how that will all fit in now. I think we will need to have vQMOD also to intagrate the module. It will be interesting to see how all this plays out.


----------



## RAV7

so who is responsible for clearing this problem up?


----------



## Ruimpress

I have a warning when i trying to open t-shirtforums.com saying that the site contains a malware.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## prteez

Ruimpress said:


> I have a warning when i trying to open t-shirtforums.com saying that the site contains a malware.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


Yes you are going to have that because ips and domains have used this site as an intermediary and there have been x amount of malware links on this site in the last 90 day per google when it searches x amount of pages so until whatever criteria google uses to trip this warning you will be told that.


----------



## ukracer

prteez said:


> Yes you are going to have that because ips and domains have used this site as an intermediary and there have been x amount of malware links on this site in the last 90 day per google when it searches x amount of pages so until whatever criteria google uses to trip this warning you will be told that.


What I was trying to ascertain is whether its genuine alerts or attempts by third parties to sell anti-malware but it seems its genuine and its down to the web master to remove whatever is causing the alerts.

Thanks for confirming its not just me seeing the alerts.

REgards Andy T


----------



## Ruimpress

Any good news on the release of the OpenTshirt module?


----------



## ipsd

Ruimpress said:


> Any good news on the release of the OpenTshirt module?


I think they will launch it for the New Year. In anticipation, should i load up open cart now...if I do will the new module load in or should I wait and do it all at once...just curious as I have a couple free days now that I could work on it..Happy New Year All!!


----------



## Ruimpress

ipsd said:


> I think they will launch it for the New Year. In anticipation, should i load up open cart now...if I do will the new module load in or should I wait and do it all at once...just curious as I have a couple free days now that I could work on it..Happy New Year All!!


I did install opencart just to get familiar with the installations and features of the program. you can see it at Ruiz impressions


----------



## ukracer

Ruimpress said:


> Any good news on the release of the OpenTshirt module?


No news at all. I think its a real shame as many of us are kicking our heels over the Christmas shut down and could use the time to get to grips with it.

Personally I would rather nothing was said until it was released as all this time delay is an anticlimax for most people. 

I have been using my time to read up on my latest focus........ CNC routing/plasma cutting. I have serious doubts about the way things have turned into a non standalone program and wonder if Open cart is actually big enough to put all eggs into one basket.

I have been trying to be patient but its not fun for me anymore.


----------



## sben763

Post like the one above aggravate me. Open t shirts was free release and all that complained about issues. Now oh you haven't released open cart module. Heres an idea it's open source write your own module if you think it's so easy. If they release and there's bug and big issues it creates more problems and to be honest I like to see them concentrating their time on their paid product updates and training videos. I waited months for an update for a paid product and never complained about how long it took. If you don't like the wait go pay for one one of the high dollar solutions.


----------



## Ruimpress

I know is frustrating when you you see some one offering a service without a product. But be patient I am a believer and I believe that this is going to work for everybody


----------



## ipsd

Ruimpress said:


> I did install opencart just to get familiar with the installations and features of the program. you can see it at Ruiz impressions


That is nice looking, was that a template you uploaded too along with the open cart and where do i find that...especially like the banners you have on there!


----------



## ukracer

sben763 said:


> Post like the one above aggravate me. Open t shirts was free release and all that complained about issues. Now oh you haven't released open cart module. Heres an idea it's open source write your own module if you think it's so easy. If they release and there's bug and big issues it creates more problems and to be honest I like to see them concentrating their time on their paid product updates and training videos. I waited months for an update for a paid product and never complained about how long it took. If you don't like the wait go pay for one one of the high dollar solutions.


If you dont like my posts and they aggravate you then dont read them Go and play with your paid products. You dont seem to see the full picture or know what or who does what. As I am one of the moderators of the forum on Open T shirtI keep getting asked what is happening and is there going to be a standalone release or will the new version only work with open cart etc etc etc

All I said was it would be better if there was no announcements about a new release. It gets people all excited and when nothing is seen or heard they tend to ask people they "think" know more than we do.

I did not see you posting when a guy recently tried to hijack the thread for a commercial T shirt offering. One he had trouble even getting working...lol

So heres an idea....... you spend time waiting for your paid update , culling the spam from the forums?? We are all entitled to our opinions , so please dont moan about mine!


----------



## sben763

Go whine on the open tshirt forums the not here. Wow if your a moderator and can't handle a little poking maybe they should look for some other moderator.

By the way I did report that guy maybe not from this exact thread be he did the same posting in about 30 of my subscribed threads 

I appreciate everything advanced artist do paid or unpaid. Funny thing is more people whine about the free things. I will now unsubscribe myself from this thread and block.


----------



## freebird1963

This is the Tshirt forums. Not the Opentshirt forums so like sben said go cry there. I don't think this thread was started to hear the whinning of the masses that want something for free, want it now and want it to be perfect first time out and complain cuz they aren't smart enough or willing to spend their own time and money on a project of this magnitude. 
I subscribe to the thread to read Toms updates and it sucks and pisses me off everytime I get a notification and its you or some other whinner whinning. Go to the opentshirt forum and complain and cry about the delays and how your demanding it be done today.
If you don't like listening to this then unsubscribe yourself.


----------



## ukracer

freebird1963 said:


> This is the Tshirt forums. Not the Opentshirt forums so like sben said go cry there. I don't think this thread was started to hear the whinning of the masses that want something for free, want it now and want it to be perfect first time out and complain cuz they aren't smart enough or willing to spend their own time and money on a project of this magnitude.
> I subscribe to the thread to read Toms updates and it sucks and pisses me off everytime I get a notification and its you or some other whinner whinning. Go to the opentshirt forum and complain and cry about the delays and how your demanding it be done today.
> If you don't like listening to this then unsubscribe yourself.


Read the thread title. Yawn, yawn. Yawn Try reading the thread again. You are wrong when you try and pretend that I " that want something for free, want it now and want it to be perfect first time out and complain " go find the full facts before you trap off if you dont mind.

And while you are at it please provide the post where I am supposed to be demanding it be done today." That should take you a long time lol


----------



## Riderz Ready

freebird1963 said:


> I don't think this thread was started to hear the whinning of the masses that want something for free, want it now and want it to be perfect first time out and complain cuz they aren't smart enough or willing to spend their own time and money on a project of this magnitude.


It is exactly why this thread exist. People trying to avoid paying for a commericial application. Read the thread - it is as clear as day. 

If they wanted to spend their own money they would already be using a proven commercial application. People have been waiting for two years for a magical, free tool that is by nature very complex.

I have never understood this as the commercial tools available are very inexpensive already. 

UKRacer - your expectations are not out of line yet you should have learned something over the past two years about dates and how they relate to software releases - they don't.

Was in application software for 20+ years before moving on to my current business. Nordstrom was a huge client and they let me take a sign that hangs all over the corp headquaters in Seattle - Under Promise Over Serve.

It hung in may office for nearly 20 years. We could all learn from it.


----------



## ipsd

ukracer said:


> If you dont like my posts and they aggravate you then dont read them Go and play with your paid products. You dont seem to see the full picture or know what or who does what. As I am one of the moderators of the forum on Open T shirtI keep getting asked what is happening and is there going to be a standalone release or will the new version only work with open cart etc etc etc
> 
> All I said was it would be better if there was no announcements about a new release. It gets people all excited and when nothing is seen or heard they tend to ask people they "think" know more than we do.
> 
> I did not see you posting when a guy recently tried to hijack the thread for a commercial T shirt offering. One he had trouble even getting working...lol
> 
> So heres an idea....... you spend time waiting for your paid update , culling the spam from the forums?? We are all entitled to our opinions , so please dont moan about mine!


I may not have been here very long and i may have asked stupid questions by some peoples opinion, but I think everyone here should take a step back, be thankful for what advance artist has/will be doing for each and everyone of us and be optimistic for what the new year will bring us....I know I am!


----------



## lollo2084

Anyone has any news about the project?
This waiting is really frustrating. 
I honestly don't understand why the project managers do not release any news.
I understand that the project is open source, I understand that they will have a lot of work, but it would be enough to lose a minute every now and then to publish a new post.
Honestly this silence worries me a lot.
Christmas is passed, new year too, I hope to see some important news as soon as possible.


----------



## freebird1963

lollo2084 said:


> Anyone has any news about the project?
> This waiting is really frustrating.
> I honestly don't understand why the project managers do not release any news.
> I understand that the project is open source, I understand that they will have a lot of work, but it would be enough to lose a minute every now and then to publish a new post.
> Honestly this silence worries me a lot.
> Christmas is passed, new year too, I hope to see some important news as soon as possible.


Maybe if a free opensource project has you worried you should go and get one of the already finished ones and pay for one of them instead. 
Might ease your worries.


----------



## lollo2084

freebird1963 said:


> Maybe if a free opensource project has you worried you should go and get one of the already finished ones and pay for one of them instead.
> Might ease your worries.


Always the same speech...
The fact that a project is open source means that you can never make a criticism? I don't think so. When users ask for news about new versions and release date of joomla, drupal, wordpress, etc. , no one answers them "go for a commercial CMS".
I began to translate in many languages the stand-alone version (with the intention of making them public, hoping to make a useful service to the community) and in the end I find that this will come completely abandoned (making probably wasted my job). I think that also the work of those who could contribute minimally should be respected.
In conclusion, I think that criticisms are very useful, more than compliments, in the development of a project.
In this thread I only see requests for clarification asked in a polite way. Unfortunately the answers are often just ironic like your last one.
Regards and Happy new Year to everyone


----------



## Ruimpress

lollo2084 said:


> Always the same speech...
> The fact that a project is open source means that you can never make a criticism? I don't think so. When users ask for news about new versions and release date of joomla, drupal, wordpress, etc. , no one answers them "go for a commercial CMS".
> I began to translate in many languages the stand-alone version (with the intention of making them public, hoping to make a useful service to the community) and in the end I find that this will come completely abandoned (making probably wasted my job). I think that also the work of those who could contribute minimally should be respected.
> In conclusion, I think that criticisms are very useful, more than compliments, in the development of a project.
> In this thread I only see requests for clarification asked in a polite way. Unfortunately the answers are often just ironic like your last one.
> Regards and Happy new Year to everyone


I can see that maybe some people all ready have the module for the OT. It probably they are the original testers from the beta


----------



## mgparrish

Ruimpress said:


> I can see that maybe some people all ready have the module for the OT. It probably they are the original testers from the beta


Yes, I have seen it working inside Open Cart from one of those you describe.

Open Tshirt Installs - Revolutionizing the Web for Screen Printers

Open Tshirt Installs - Revolutionizing the Web for Screen Printers


----------



## Zippy Doodah

mgparrish said:


> Yes, I have seen it working inside Open Cart from one of those you describe.
> 
> Open Tshirt Installs - Revolutionizing the Web for Screen Printers
> 
> Open Tshirt Installs - Revolutionizing the Web for Screen Printers


It looks Fantastic! IMHO, though, from what I read here, and I could be wrong, the majority seem to want a design tool simply as the main aspect of there web site. If you aren't also selling static products, the stand alone design tool works great. You don't need an additional ecommerce web site to go with it. A simple web site with a link to the design tool works excellent. The design tool itself is the ecommerce solution. The OpenCart integration is just icing on the cake and will make OpenTshirts accessable to many who already have an OpenCart web site and want to add design capabilites not only for Tshirts but many other products. If you are waiting for the module and you only want to sell customer designed products, you might as well use the standalone and start making it happen now. I don't think it is as much people wanting a Free/affordable ecommerce solution as it is people wanting something they don't have to configure, modify or customize, because they don't want to take the time to learn how to do it. (not trying to insult, just trying to educate). Even if you have an OpenCart web site installed with the module, you still need to understand how it all works ..and you will have to get your hands dirty now and then. OpenCart/OpenTshirts are an excellent combination. but there is no ecommerce solution that you can make money with, without participating. As a side note.. Be sure to always use the latest ver of OpenCart, 1.5.4 being the latest, and not ver 1.5.3 as shown in the example above. In my experience with OpenCart the most recent ver will save you a few headaches here and there.


----------



## ipsd

Zippy Doodah said:


> It looks Fantastic! IMHO, though, from what I read here, and I could be wrong, the majority seem to want a design tool simply as the main aspect of there web site. If you aren't also selling static products, the stand alone design tool works great. You don't need an additional ecommerce web site to go with it. A simple web site with a link to the design tool works excellent. The design tool itself is the ecommerce solution. The OpenCart integration is just icing on the cake and will make OpenTshirts accessable to many who already have an OpenCart web site and want to add design capabilites not only for Tshirts but many other products. If you are waiting for the module and you only want to sell customer designed products, you might as well use the standalone and start making it happen now. I don't think it is as much people wanting a Free/affordable ecommerce solution as it is people wanting something they don't have to configure, modify or customize, because they don't want to take the time to learn how to do it. (not trying to insult, just trying to educate). Even if you have an OpenCart web site installed with the module, you still need to understand how it all works ..and you will have to get your hands dirty now and then. OpenCart/OpenTshirts are an excellent combination. but there is no ecommerce solution that you can make money with, without participating. As a side note.. Be sure to always use the latest ver of OpenCart, 1.5.4 being the latest, and not ver 1.5.3 as shown in the example above. In my experience with OpenCart the most recent ver will save you a few headaches here and there.


Thank you Zippy...finally someone who understands what a lot of us have been asking about, I am thinking that I will just stay with the stand alone as I love it and if I find glitches I guess I can hire someone who knows how to fix source. Thanks


----------



## mgparrish

Zippy Doodah said:


> It looks Fantastic! IMHO, though, from what I read here, and I could be wrong, the majority seem to want a design tool simply as the main aspect of there web site. If you aren't also selling static products, the stand alone design tool works great. You don't need an additional ecommerce web site to go with it. A simple web site with a link to the design tool works excellent. The design tool itself is the ecommerce solution. The OpenCart integration is just icing on the cake and will make OpenTshirts accessable to many who already have an OpenCart web site and want to add design capabilites not only for Tshirts but many other products. If you are waiting for the module and you only want to sell customer designed products, you might as well use the standalone and start making it happen now. I don't think it is as much people wanting a Free/affordable ecommerce solution as it is people wanting something they don't have to configure, modify or customize, because they don't want to take the time to learn how to do it. (not trying to insult, just trying to educate). Even if you have an OpenCart web site installed with the module, you still need to understand how it all works ..and you will have to get your hands dirty now and then. OpenCart/OpenTshirts are an excellent combination. but there is no ecommerce solution that you can make money with, without participating. As a side note.. Be sure to always use the latest ver of OpenCart, 1.5.4 being the latest, and not ver 1.5.3 as shown in the example above. In my experience with OpenCart the most recent ver will save you a few headaches here and there.


Yes, well stated. At this point the stand alone module is a _building block_, and the Open Cart + Open Tshirt module is a _building block_ with a _construction toolkit_ to build a real site _around_ it. But one must still "build".

One needs _some_ web skills to deploy it and build it up into a finished site.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

If you start out with a basic static web site and install OpenTshirts correctly, into its own directory and link to it, you have a very viable web site with customer design capabilities in it. Add a PayPal standard account and configure your shipping details and Viola' your in business. Sometimes "Less is More". Now it's just up to you to get people coming to it. That's the hard part. Marketing! Get your web site making some money first. When you need to move it to a dedicated server because of the traffic, then you can worry (hire someone to build) about a "Wiz Bang" web site like the Big Boys..


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Oh, Oh! looks like OpenTshirts got hacked again. My Virus software won't allow me to open the web site and it's quarantined the script twice.


----------



## Smokestack

Zippy Doodah said:


> If you start out with a basic static web site and install OpenTshirts correctly, into its own directory and link to it, you have a very viable web site with customer design capabilities in it. Add a PayPal standard account and configure your shipping details and Viola' your in business.


I have the OTS Stand Alone Module on my site located here ---> Screen Printing and Embroidery in New Jersey Custom Embroidery NJ

There was a bit of a learning curve and quite a bit of tweaking involved but my designer is fully functional with the exception of tweaking some of the prices and a couple of other odds and ends but you are absolutely correct Zippy... Also.. with the tutorial vids and some of the posts in the OTS Forum... The tools are there for the pickin'


----------



## ukracer

freebird1963 said:


> Maybe if a free opensource project has you worried you should go and get one of the already finished ones and pay for one of them instead.
> Might ease your worries.


and ease your bank balance. lol


----------



## ukracer

Ruimpress said:


> I can see that maybe some people all ready have the module for the OT. It probably they are the original testers from the beta


As far as I know only Jordi has it running (possibly) Tom but as his site seems to be getting hacked I dont have a clue what is going on. 

I have long since stopped getting excited and as you can see when I try and explain nicely I am getting a lot of pm's and emails asking what is happening as Roger and I were given the task of moderating the forums while Tom was away.

If no one had said about it being nearly ready for release no pone would be bothered , and it could of then be released as a surprise.

So to sum up as far as I know only Jordi (who has actually been writing the Open cart module) has it running. 

I had expected some of us would have been asked to test it in the field before it was released but I dont know any more than the rest of the users in here.


----------



## ukracer

ipsd said:


> Thank you Zippy...finally someone who understands what a lot of us have been asking about, I am thinking that I will just stay with the stand alone as I love it and if I find glitches I guess I can hire someone who knows how to fix source. Thanks


I think the main reason most users do not want to use the stand alone as there was some major bugs that needed circumventing, and as you say if you wish to pay someone to sort it out you could use it. There are also a few people in here who seem to understand it more than most. Sadly I am not one of them and I am not in a position to pay for a commercial offering or a developer I will wait until a simpler version is out or I wont have anything its that simple.

I have time to offer and basic web site/open cart installation but not PHP. (or money) lol


----------



## ipsd

ukracer said:


> I think the main reason most users do not want to use the stand alone as there was some major bugs that needed circumventing, and as you say if you wish to pay someone to sort it out you could use it. There are also a few people in here who seem to understand it more than most. Sadly I am not one of them and I am not in a position to pay for a commercial offering or a developer I will wait until a simpler version is out or I wont have anything its that simple.
> 
> I have time to offer and basic web site/open cart installation but not PHP. (or money) lol


I dont have time or $ or php, but I would rather pay a bit to get any glitches out of a great program than pay the outrageous amount for the others... I bought a new domain to put ot on and like when it opens there is the designer..testing has showed people can create, and send it to their cart, pay for it (with paypal) and then it comes to me...works great just a few small issues that i am sure someone can fix for me
Later when I have more time and experience maybe I will add the new ot, until then I am excited and happy with what I have.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

ipsd said:


> I dont have time or $ or php, but I would rather pay a bit to get any glitches out of a great program than pay the outrageous amount for the others... I bought a new domain to put ot on and like when it opens there is the designer..testing has showed people can create, and send it to their cart, pay for it (with paypal) and then it comes to me...works great just a few small issues that i am sure someone can fix for me
> Later when I have more time and experience maybe I will add the new ot, until then I am excited and happy with what I have.


 What small issues do you have?


----------



## ipsd

One thing is when you click on the home button at the top instead of taking you back to the main design page it takes you to some unknown page on my main website...I am sure the hyper link just needs to be changed, but i have never done that in a program, just in web pages


----------



## Smokestack

ipsd said:


> One thing is when you click on the home button at the top instead of taking you back to the main design page it takes you to some unknown page on my main website...I am sure the hyper link just needs to be changed, but i have never done that in a program, just in web pages


check the attached image but in your ots admin panel, you can fix your home link under system/settings/image


----------



## Ruimpress

Smokestack said:


> I have the OTS Stand Alone Module on my site located here ---> Screen Printing and Embroidery in New Jersey Custom Embroidery NJ
> 
> There was a bit of a learning curve and quite a bit of tweaking involved but my designer is fully functional with the exception of tweaking some of the prices and a couple of other odds and ends but you are absolutely correct Zippy... Also.. with the tutorial vids and some of the posts in the OTS Forum... The tools are there for the pickin'


How did you get the fonts colors to work and how did you get the color palet to pop when you add a text?


----------



## ipsd

This guy is the greatest!!!
Jim you have really helped me and now all I have to do is finish putting in pricing and mine will be all ready to go. Not complete yet but thanks to Jim movin along if you want to seehttp://www.customt-shirtz.com


----------



## Smokestack

Ruimpress said:


> How did you get the fonts colors to work and how did you get the color palet to pop when you add a text?


You will find the fix for the colors pallet in this post

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p1182484-post942.html


----------



## Ruimpress

Smokestack said:


> You will find the fix for the colors pallet in this post
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p1182484-post942.html


Thank you,I try to replace the file but nothing happens


----------



## Smokestack

I originally posted this question on the OTS Forum and got no response so I will ask here as well..

I have the standalone OTS Designer pretty much completely functional on my site but I am trying to implement a few things...

In the screen printing version 1.2 of the designer, I have not found any way to be able to add screen charges to the quote.. There is a product price and there is a printing price and the quote also shows up charges for xxl's and so on.

I have the designer source code opened up in adobe flex and I have been laboriously scrutinizing all the action script files and everything else but I am kinda clueless when it comes to adobe flex. Can anyone point me in the right direction as to a starting point or maybe even just which action script file i should be looking at? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Smokestack

Actually, I may have been way off... in digging deeper, it looks as if al that info may be in the price.php file.

... interesting


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Anybody know what's going on with the OTS web site? My anti-virus keeps blocking an iframe virus.


----------



## apna

really do not want to rock the boat with the radio silence on an update, but would be useful as "where are we now with this project" how is testing going with the OC Module? Tom.... please a quick update.

Thank you


----------



## EmbroideryImages

apna said:


> really do not want to rock the boat with the radio silence on an update, but would be useful as "where are we now with this project" how is testing going with the OC Module? Tom.... please a quick update.
> 
> Thank you




Ash,
We all would like to get some kind of update.
Even if its bad or good...

Roger


----------



## Ruimpress

It's alive! Ruiz impressions


----------



## Techtroll

Not trying to be a pain or state the obvious but with over 40% of the mobile devices running Apple's iOS Flash is slowly becoming a dead horse. You should consider changing it if it is a widget or app. If you hard coded the Flash, you can output to HTML5 with a new plug-in from Adobe for CS6. 

Reaching as many clients as possible means taking the middle road so everyone can see the site, sorry.


----------



## Ruimpress

Techtroll said:


> Not trying to be a pain or state the obvious but with over 40% of the mobile devices running Apple's iOS Flash is slowly becoming a dead horse. You should consider changing it if it is a widget or app. If you hard coded the Flash, you can output to HTML5 with a new plug-in from Adobe for CS6.
> 
> Reaching as many clients as possible means taking the middle road so everyone can see the site, sorry.


sorry but I quite not understand what you are trying to say. It is some thing that you do or are you are offering some kind of Mobil device service. just curios


----------



## Ruimpress

Techtroll said:


> Not trying to be a pain or state the obvious but with over 40% of the mobile devices running Apple's iOS Flash is slowly becoming a dead horse. You should consider changing it if it is a widget or app. If you hard coded the Flash, you can output to HTML5 with a new plug-in from Adobe for CS6.
> 
> Reaching as many clients as possible means taking the middle road so everyone can see the site, sorry.


Hey Techtroll this is the first time I see you post on this Thread. Are you one of the hackers?


----------



## ukracer

Techtroll said:


> Not trying to be a pain or state the obvious but with over 40% of the mobile devices running Apple's iOS Flash is slowly becoming a dead horse. You should consider changing it if it is a widget or app. If you hard coded the Flash, you can output to HTML5 with a new plug-in from Adobe for CS6.
> 
> Reaching as many clients as possible means taking the middle road so everyone can see the site, sorry.


What the hell are you Piling in with this now?? It is possible you are correct but to be honest many of us (I guess I speak for the masses) would love to get a working version of Open T shirts to use let alone an Open cart version!!

NOW you pipe up with suggesting to switch direction at such a crucial time are you MAD??


----------



## Techtroll

Actually I was replying to another post using the forums iPad app, it posted it here...weird disregard my post. 

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Smokestack

ukracer said:


> What the hell are you Piling in with this now?? It is possible you are correct but to be honest many of us (I guess I speak for the masses) would love to get a working version of Open T shirts to use let alone an Open cart version!!
> 
> NOW you pipe up with suggesting to switch direction at such a crucial time are you MAD??



Couldn't have said it better myself!!


----------



## Techtroll

You know what this does kind of apply for everyone. i've been designing websites professionally since 1996 and there are some basic rules for websites most people miss completely. One being test it on every possible Internet device, browser etc. you do want every possible client you can. So design for the lowest common denominator. The down side is that the playing field keeps changing and I personally am a little tired of trying to keep up with them. The fact that Apple and Adobe are in a pissing contest over Flash has resulted in the need to move over to the more complex HTML5. You can output to HTML5 from Flash now, and it does vector animation fairly well, but at the cost of using Javascript, another dying platform. So if you are doing website layout and development for your sites, this might be information worth knowing.

Still I did originally intend to post this elsewhere.


----------



## Ruimpress

Techtroll said:


> You know what this does kind of apply for everyone. i've been designing websites professionally since 1996 and there are some basic rules for websites most people miss completely. One being test it on every possible Internet device, browser etc. you do want every possible client you can. So design for the lowest common denominator. The down side is that the playing field keeps changing and I personally am a little tired of trying to keep up with them. The fact that Apple and Adobe are in a pissing contest over Flash has resulted in the need to move over to the more complex HTML5. You can output to HTML5 from Flash now, and it does vector animation fairly well, but at the cost of using Javascript, another dying platform. So if you are doing website layout and development for your sites, this might be information worth knowing.
> 
> Still I did originally intend to post this elsewhere.


Really!?... Why don't you step on this one and explain more about it


----------



## ukracer

Do you mean step IN on this one mate???

Personally I think he is living up to his handle.....but after 18 months I suppose its some traffic (even if its off topic) Or not I suppose . Depends which way you look at it. lol

I know some people would like some news even if its bad but on a personal level I have seen so many missed targets I think its better to say nothing now and surprise us. Nothing worse than expectation that never arrives. lol (Ill probably be castigated for my post anyway.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Having a mobile app for the designer would be fine, but, seriously, first you need to get an online presence and customers coming to your business and buying. You have to take things, One Step at a Time.


----------



## freebird1963

Its opensource so why don't you guys hire someone to get what you want done if your so anxious for it ? Instead your all waiting for someone else to do it and *****ing cuz its not ready on your time schedule. ITS OPENSOURCE. You can hack it yourself. 
Like they say JUST DO IT.


----------



## Ruimpress

freebird1963 said:


> Its opensource so why don't you guys hire someone to get what you want done if your so anxious for it ? Instead your all waiting for someone else to do it and *****ing cuz its not ready on your time schedule. ITS OPENSOURCE. You can hack it yourself.
> Like they say JUST DO IT.


MY SITE IS READY AFTER TO MANY HOURS OF WORK. you can check it out at . http://ruimpress.net/designstudio/


----------



## Ruimpress

The standalone is ready all you have to do is installed again. if you have notice it say OpenTshirts.org © 2011-2013 All Rights Reserved.
Version 1.0.0.1.


----------



## Ruimpress

Ruimpress said:


> The standalone is ready all you have to do is installed again. if you have notice it say OpenTshirts.org © 2011-2013 All Rights Reserved.
> Version 1.0.0.1.


And have added a neon tee. believed or not is the new color of the year


----------



## Techtroll

Hey just saying "if" everyone involved in the creation is actually testing as they go, and with the shifting landscape in developing web applications, it takes time to get it right. As well the longer it takes to develop something, the better the odds that something that was a standard previously could be an issue at the launch date. 

Trust me I've been in that exact spot. Had a client that took over two years tinkering with an e-commerce site down to get it perfect before the launch. In the end at the expected launch...there was a major hole in the security and it had to relaunched a week later.

BTW - The Techtroll handle was bestowed on me by my employees when I owned a retail computer store. I am a short squat hairy guy who did most of the higher end tech work...and was known for being vicious with customers who took it upon themselves to stroll into the off-limits service area uninvited. I was troll like, and a tech - hence the name. I've kept it since 1993.


----------



## Ruimpress

Techtroll said:


> Hey just saying "if" everyone involved in the creation is actually testing as they go, and with the shifting landscape in developing web applications, it takes time to get it right. As well the longer it takes to develop something, the better the odds that something that was a standard previously could be an issue at the launch date.
> 
> Trust me I've been in that exact spot. Had a client that took over two years tinkering with an e-commerce site down to get it perfect before the launch. In the end at the expected launch...there was a major hole in the security and it had to relaunched a week later.
> 
> BTW - The Techtroll handle was bestowed on me by my employees when I owned a retail computer store. I am a short squat hairy guy who did most of the higher end tech work...and was known for being vicious with customers who took it upon themselves to stroll into the off-limits service area uninvited. I was troll like, and a tech - hence the name. I've kept it since 1993.


Sound good to me, no doubt about it, but the questions is is?. can you help on this project?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Ruimpress said:


> The standalone is ready all you have to do is installed again. if you have notice it say OpenTshirts.org © 2011-2013 All Rights Reserved.
> Version 1.0.0.1.


 Where did you get that? I still can't get on OpenTshirts.org. My anti-virus keeps stopping some trojan. Anybody know what this is? I don't think I've made any changes to my anti-virus lately.


----------



## ukracer

Zippy Doodah said:


> Where did you get that? I still can't get on OpenTshirts.org. My anti-virus keeps stopping some trojan. Anybody know what this is? I don't think I've made any changes to my anti-virus lately.


I can get on but malwarebytes goes ape ****. lol

Version 1.2 is available so not sure why Rui is using version 1.0


----------



## ukracer

freebird1963 said:


> Its opensource so why don't you guys hire someone to get what you want done if your so anxious for it ? Instead your all waiting for someone else to do it and *****ing cuz its not ready on your time schedule. ITS OPENSOURCE. You can hack it yourself.
> Like they say JUST DO IT.


Its back....we have not complained about time schedules , but just do not want any diversions to getting a stable working release we CAN HACK AND PLAY AROUND WITH.

Some of us are not as clever as YOU obviously are and some of us dont have as much money as you obviously have. 

We dont keep on telling you to drop your hacked, paid for commercial T shirt design site and wait for a Free version do we??

I am not sure if I speak for many others BUT for me I need something stable to be able to reinstall if I break something. As it stands/stood Open T shirts was/is aimed at screen printing so as a small application to assist the design and production of few T shirts a week if we are lucky...... it just was not ready.

Even when the Open cart version is released it might not be suitable for some of us. So be it . WE wont be trolling to find a thread to tell you to stop using your commercial offering .

Mods thanks for tidying the thread up.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

ukracer said:


> I can get on but malwarebytes goes ape ****. lol
> 
> Version 1.2 is available so not sure why Rui is using version 1.0


 My ESET Smart Security won't let the site open and it Quarrantines a file called HTML/Iframe.B.Gen virus. I remember others having problems with this. Do you know what it is? I know Tom was having some real problems with hackers. Does this have something to do with that?


----------



## ukracer

Zippy Doodah said:


> My ESET Smart Security won't let the site open and it Quarrantines a file called HTML/Iframe.B.Gen virus. I remember others having problems with this. Do you know what it is? I know Tom was having some real problems with hackers. Does this have something to do with that?


HTML/Iframe.B.Gen | ESET Virusradar


http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=316216

I have not heard from Tom or Jordi since before Xmas. I have been unable to get a reply from either of them.

I have been cleaning the spam from open T shirts forum in the hope they are busy and we will hear something soon. I had also heard that Tom keeps getting hacked , but it seemed to indicated his was via his own machines so I really dont have a clue what is going on.


----------



## The Sandbox

freebird1963 said:


> Its opensource so why don't you guys hire someone to get what you want done if your so anxious for it ? Instead your all waiting for someone else to do it and *****ing cuz its not ready on your time schedule. ITS OPENSOURCE. You can hack it yourself.
> Like they say JUST DO IT.


You are correct in that OpenTshirts is open source, but there are also commercial products associated with the software. Some of us, including myself, purchased these artwork packs with the good faith belief that they could be integrated into, at the very least, a stable, be it buggy, working version of the software. Currently, that really doesn't exist and has not existed for upwards of 7 months.

And it is disappointing the lack of communication about where the developers stand. $300 will not bankrupt my businesses. But when repeated emails go unanswered for months, the only place we can turn is this thread in hopes to find answers.

It would stink, but a reply that the whole project has been shelved would be better than being ignored. I feel fairly certain those of us voicing concern are also most likely to have already invested a good chunk of time and many of us money into trying to make OpenTshirts better and a viable option for our businesses.

So yes, it's open source and patience is a virtue, but when you attach paid products, those of us who purchase said products become paying customers who are, at the very least, entitled to a status update.

But honestly, I expect this request to go unanswered as well.


----------



## ukracer

I have been doing some checking, given my limited abilities and one thing that struck me was Jordi who I thought was Embroidink posted as Fragwild last time. Now his domain which I thought was embroidink.com is unavailable.

Call me paranoid but I know there was some talk about threats from major players in the industry...........................


----------



## ukracer

Open T-Shirt Installs I knew I had seen this URL and I just found it out. and its still active. I just hope nothing serious has happened.


----------



## joe123

Thanks for the post.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

We definitely still working and we are seeing allot sites come out with custom set ups.

Mithra Sport | Personalizza i tuoi parastinchi!

Five $5 Buck T Shirts - T Shirts Cheap - Custom T-Shirts

I just moved and got settled into a new apartment etc. We are setting up an online demo of the new release now and as soon as that is up and we we will release the new module etc.


----------



## worlock13

AdvancedArtist said:


> We definitely still working and we are seeing allot sites come out with custom set ups.
> 
> Mithra Sport | Personalizza i tuoi parastinchi!
> 
> Five $5 Buck T Shirts - T Shirts Cheap - Custom T-Shirts
> 
> I just moved and got settled into a new apartment etc. We are setting up an online demo of the new release now and as soon as that is up and we we will release the new module etc.



Ive waited this long, I can wait another day or two 
Damn im excited now, just in time for my new website!


----------



## lollo2084

I'm working on the stand-alone version v1.2 and I've found two big problems.

First:
When you try to create a product composed by 3 or more colors you can't upload directly the 3rd fill (you can bypass the problem by saving the product and editing it later).


Second:
After creating different combinations of multiple product colors (2-3-4 or 5 colors), at a certain point for no apparent reason, the program begins to switch the order of the colors


As you can see, entering into the edit page, the combination is switched









Can anyone solve this problem?
Regards


----------



## epichouse

*Save Design Problem*

I have successfully installed OpenCart and it works pretty perfectly. However, I have tested many times, even on several other successfully installed sites showcase on this forum, there is a slight glitch in the system.

Saving designs for a single side t-shirt design works perfectly fine. However, the problem arises when it comes to saving the design for designs with front and back prints. Tested and proven, not quite working. It works sometimes, but many times it just gets stuck saying "Saving your design. Please Wait". Anyone knows what's the problem? I have good knowledge in PHP, but it doesn't seem to be any the PHP codes problems. It seems to me it's like the streaming of data from the SWF to the PHP codes that is giving the problem.  Please help!


----------



## Zippy Doodah

*Re: Save Design Problem*



epichouse said:


> I have successfully installed OpenCart and it works pretty perfectly. However, I have tested many times, even on several other successfully installed sites showcase on this forum, there is a slight glitch in the system.
> 
> Saving designs for a single side t-shirt design works perfectly fine. However, the problem arises when it comes to saving the design for designs with front and back prints. Tested and proven, not quite working. It works sometimes, but many times it just gets stuck saying "Saving your design. Please Wait". Anyone knows what's the problem? I have good knowledge in PHP, but it doesn't seem to be any the PHP codes problems. It seems to me it's like the streaming of data from the SWF to the PHP codes that is giving the problem.  Please help!


Just to be clear, do you mean you installed OpenTshirts? If so what version? Screen print or DTG version? 

....one of the issues I have seen with the OTs design tool is that it is really robust. In a way, this is good because there is so much more in OTs than most other online design tools. A lot is happening in the browser. You (the customer) really need a good internet connection as well as a robust (host) server. I think that a slower "Shared Hosting" pkge can be, at times, a hinderence to performance. I've often, thought that a VPS might be better way to go, but I haven't tried that, so I'm not sure. Another issue is that I think it's best to be logged in before you save and it's better to add to Cart and allow to save itself. I've tried many times and have successfully got past that. Problem is, that it can be a frustration to a customer. All in all, this tool is definately getting there.


----------



## eBandStore

I just installed the standalone version of this software and seem to have ran into a problem. Pretty sure it's on my end but wanted to see if anyone else has come across this. 

In the front end of the software when adding a font the preview drop down list is blank:








Anyone have an idea what I did wrong? If you click around in the blank drop down it does change the font.


----------



## Ruimpress

*Re: Save Design Problem*

....one of the issues I have seen with the OTs design tool is that it is really robust. In a way, this is good because there is so much more in OTs than most other online design tools. A lot is happening in the browser. 

I have customers that they can't open or get the products to load in safari.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

*Re: Save Design Problem*



Ruimpress said:


> ....one of the issues I have seen with the OTs design tool is that it is really robust. In a way, this is good because there is so much more in OTs than most other online design tools. A lot is happening in the browser.
> 
> I have customers that they can't open or get the products to load in safari.


Interesting  I hadn't thought too much about Safari because I'm not an Apple user. But, then I'm sure a lot of, would be customers, are. So, I decided to download and install Safari on my Win7 laptop to see what would happen. I found an interesting problem. I can get full functionality from my OTs design tool, but I can't edit the text. I thought maybe this could be a brower setting, but couldn't find anything to fix it. The sample text comes up and I can change color, outline, arch and everything, but can't change the text. Wonder if anyone has a fix for this. Everything else seemed to work fine. Everything loaded well, even on my tethered laptop connection. So, I think the issue with the non-editable ext shouldn't be a big problem. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

*Re: Save Design Problem*

I just found another problem with Safari. When I logged into my Screen Print version of OTs, I was able to see an account of a customer that hadn't logged out!! Not good. Also realized that I couldn't delete anything. If I put clip art on shirt I couldn't delete it. Probably the same cause for the text editor not working.


----------



## Ruimpress

*Re: Save Design Problem*



Zippy Doodah said:


> I just found another problem with Safari. When I logged into my Screen Print version of OTs, I was able to see an account of a customer that hadn't logged out!! Not good. Also realized that I couldn't delete anything. If I put clip art on shirt I couldn't delete it. Probably the same cause for the text editor not working.


Opentshirts is just not working on safari. When I open the designer and try to close the how to use the designer video it just seat there on the screen. and when I try to do something else it just crash


----------



## prteez

eBandStore said:


> I just installed the standalone version of this software and seem to have ran into a problem. Pretty sure it's on my end but wanted to see if anyone else has come across this.
> 
> In the front end of the software when adding a font the preview drop down list is blank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have an idea what I did wrong? If you click around in the blank drop down it does change the font.


I know I had this issue before but when you drop down let it sit for a min I do know it takes awhile for all of the fonts to load in for some reason.


----------



## Smokestack

*Re: Save Design Problem*



Zippy Doodah said:


> I just found another problem with Safari. When I logged into my Screen Print version of OTs, I was able to see an account of a customer that hadn't logged out!! Not good. Also realized that I couldn't delete anything. If I put clip art on shirt I couldn't delete it. Probably the same cause for the text editor not working.


with safari, to delete text or anything else for that matter from the design area, on a mac keyboard, hold down the fn key and hit the delete button. Not sure about windows keyboards but you may have to hit control and x keys


----------



## Zippy Doodah

*Re: Save Design Problem*



Smokestack said:


> with safari, to delete text or anything else for that matter from the design area, on a mac keyboard, hold down the fn key and hit the delete button. Not sure about windows keyboards but you may have to hit control and x keys


Yea, I've tried pretty much all the combinations I can think of, but nothing works. Everything else works fine, except I can't edit the text or delete anything from the shirt. If I hit the Back button when I've highlighted the text in the editor box, the page wants to go back.


----------



## epichouse

*Re: Save Design Problem*



Zippy Doodah said:


> Just to be clear, do you mean you installed OpenTshirts? If so what version? Screen print or DTG version?
> 
> ....one of the issues I have seen with the OTs design tool is that it is really robust. In a way, this is good because there is so much more in OTs than most other online design tools. A lot is happening in the browser. You (the customer) really need a good internet connection as well as a robust (host) server. I think that a slower "Shared Hosting" pkge can be, at times, a hinderence to performance. I've often, thought that a VPS might be better way to go, but I haven't tried that, so I'm not sure. Another issue is that I think it's best to be logged in before you save and it's better to add to Cart and allow to save itself. I've tried many times and have successfully got past that. Problem is, that it can be a frustration to a customer. All in all, this tool is definately getting there.


Hi Zippy, thank you for your reply! Sorry, yeah I meant OTs not opencart. Hmm, I understand that my internet connection speed have a part to play, but I have tried doing this with various internet connection speeds, even with fibre optics at my office and it doesn't seem to budge. This is not only happening to my own setup, but on almost all installations by other peeps in this forum.

These are the few sites that I tried to re-save a design with multiple printing positions and it all got stuck at "Saving your design. Please Wait".
Mithra Sport | Personalizza i tuoi parastinchi!
Untitled Document
And many more in which I do not remember the URLs. Basically it never really worked before in my case.

Saving the design for multiple design positions works fine for the very first time saving. However, when we try to re-save it again after editing, that's when the problem comes up. I do not think that this is a problem with the browser or any client-side issue. I think that it may have to do with server-side coding giving some problem. Hmm.. headache headache.


----------



## Smokestack

*Re: Save Design Problem*



Zippy Doodah said:


> Yea, I've tried pretty much all the combinations I can think of, but nothing works. Everything else works fine, except I can't edit the text or delete anything from the shirt. If I hit the Back button when I've highlighted the text in the editor box, the page wants to go back.


Just for ****s and giggles, I decided to boot up all my macs to their windows partitions and run safari on Windows. All of the safari browsers through windows... you are correct. Can't delete anything off the design area nor can I edit the text as well. This is really odd. On Mac Safari, all the OTS functions work but on Windows... Nope..

Quick fix: dump windows and get a mac


----------



## Zippy Doodah

*Re: Save Design Problem*



Smokestack said:


> Just for ****s and giggles, I decided to boot up all my macs to their windows partitions and run safari on Windows. All of the safari browsers through windows... you are correct. Can't delete anything off the design area nor can I edit the text as well. This is really odd. On Mac Safari, all the OTS functions work but on Windows... Nope..
> 
> Quick fix: dump windows and get a mac


That's good to know as most people using Safari would probably be mac and if using Win would have alternative browsers. I have 8 computers, (I like building them). 2 of them are iMac G3. One is an original 1998 ver A Biondi Blue (perfect condition), and the other one is a Summer 2001 in Indigo that I use as a Fish bowl.


----------



## amelia

I am not a fan of pricing the left chest like more colors on a design. (aka 4 color back and 4 color left chest = 8 colors) 1 color would not be real bad, but higher amount of colors on high quantities put me in a pricing bracket that is not comparable for my area. I need something on this program to allow me to an upcharge of my choice for the left chest or the ability to price the left chest at my set price. Is this something in the works?


----------



## ukracer

amelia said:


> I am not a fan of pricing the left chest like more colors on a design. (aka 4 color back and 4 color left chest = 8 colors) 1 color would not be real bad, but higher amount of colors on high quantities put me in a pricing bracket that is not comparable for my area. I need something on this program to allow me to an upcharge of my choice for the left chest or the ability to price the left chest at my set price. Is this something in the works?


I would not have thought so. As far as we know nothing has been altered since the last release that does not work correctly but it has being converted into an open cart module. I did speak to Jordi via email twice last week and he expected to have more time to frequent the forums I guess something else has cropped up. Apparently the announced release over New year never happened as Tom was moving offices.

I am not sure when it will be released .


----------



## AdvancedArtist

The demo is online here...

Demo Store

Still have a bit of work to do there and I need to update the opentshirts.org site and get the downloads online.


----------



## The Sandbox

AdvancedArtist said:


> The demo is online here...
> 
> Demo Store
> 
> Still have a bit of work to do there and I need to update the opentshirts.org site and get the downloads online.


Thanks Tom. It feels like you are close.

I cannot find a product that doesn't display as "Sorry. This product is temporarily unavailable. Please select a different one."

Is there a different item that is available so we can truly test the demo ?

Thanks again for your efforts on this.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Yeah I will take a look with the opencart and module mix opens up allot of options...
Such as...

Multi Stores..
OpenCart Tutorials - OpenCart Multistore

Galleries for Design Portfolios of Products..
OpenCart Tutorials - OpenCart Multistore

Want to add video to your products? No problem.
Extensions - Youtube video Product

Want to add a blog to your site?
Extensions - Opencart Blog Manager

And tons of templates and themes and other tools and add-ons that are both free and paid. Such as
Extensions - T-shirt Fashion Shop

Want to perfect your SEO?
Extensions - deadcow SEO

The options for opentshirts when incorporated with opencart are extensive giving you the ability to easily do just about anything as far as the ecom side is concerned.

So while we may have taken sometime to get here. I think looking at the options and they way in which you can not only customize and work with the open source code but also all the tools and add-on and things you plug into your site and set up. Perhaps it will have been worth the wait.


----------



## The Sandbox

Considering I've spent the better part of a month customizing an OpenCart store just for the OpenTshirts extension, the wait (and payoff) will be worth it. Thanks again. Really looking forward to that download link.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Just to make a point here...

Compare the available extensions for OpenCart with the OpenTshirts module against the ecom features list of any proprietary non open source solution. 

I reviewed the features list of all of the proprietary systems and they all list less than 50 features.

OpenCart has *thousands* of modules and other options you can add into your system. 

Stand by downloads coming up!


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> Just to make a point here...
> 
> Compare the available extensions for OpenCart with the OpenTshirts module against the ecom features list of any proprietary non open source solution.
> 
> I reviewed the features list of all of the proprietary systems and they all list less than 50 features.
> 
> OpenCart has *thousands* of modules and other options you can add into your system.
> 
> Stand by downloads coming up!


hey Tom how things can change in an instant.  My son got a job offer today and I logged on here not expecting to see much and wow............downloads imminent.


----------



## ukracer

Oh and if anyone knows [email protected] tell them I have deleted all the 20 messages they left spamming the open T shirt forum.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

ukracer said:


> hey Tom how things can change in an instant.  My son got a job offer today and I logged on here not expecting to see much and wow............downloads imminent.


Hey ukracer,

I have been a little occupied but the work has continued.

Man what a few months, got married, had the holidays and moved and now the release of the OpenCarts OpenTshirts module with all the potential of the all modules and tools for OpenCart. 

I smell a game changer... and there is no way any proprietary developer is going to keep up with all the developers building modules and tools for these open source solutions. There is a small army of companies and developers building modules for and tweaking in OpenCart.

Well enough of that.. back to work.


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> Hey ukracer,
> 
> I have been a little occupied but the work has continued.
> 
> Man what a few months, got married, had the holidays and moved and now the release of the OpenCarts OpenTshirts module with all the potential of the all modules and tools for OpenCart.
> 
> I smell a game changer... and there is no way any proprietary developer is going to keep up with all the developers building modules and tools for these open source solutions. There is a small army of companies and developers building modules for and tweaking in OpenCart.
> 
> Well enough of that.. back to work.


Yeah I was getting concerned although I know you drop off the radar for a while .  What was worrying was that no one I knew had been testing the Open cart version before release. lol Non of my emails were getting a reply and Jordis web site had a link to the designer but it did not work. 

Jordi put my mind at rest again though.


Regards Andy t


----------



## ipsd

I still cant log into the forums, signed up over 2 months ago - username Cheryl
Can anyone help me?


----------



## ukracer

ipsd said:


> I still cant log into the forums, signed up over 2 months ago - username Cheryl
> Can anyone help me?


Can you try to log in now. I have manually activated your account.

Someone highlighted an issue the other day which seems to indicate the confirmation email contains the wrong confirmation URL.  I am looking into this today.


----------



## ipsd

Works now....thanks


----------



## ukracer

ipsd said:


> Works now....thanks


Great. 

If anyone else has problems getting access to http://www.opentshirts.org/forum/ please let me know your user name on there and I will sort it. I think we need to use that for technical problems/assistance when the Open cart version gets released etc.

Regards Andy T


----------



## CanExplorer

it seems it has problem. I registered with username : "newwest", but did not get confirmation email.

Thanks!


----------



## ukracer

CanExplorer said:


> it seems it has problem. I registered with username : "newwest", but did not get confirmation email.
> 
> Thanks!


should have access now mate


----------



## CanExplorer

it works. Thank you very much, ukracer !


----------



## ukracer

I am currently checking how to solve the problem. The problem seems to be that the activation email creates the wrong URL so when its clicked it does not activate it.


----------



## minorcreations

So from what I am reading the OC module is not ready for general public yet? I am still working on getting my store set up, so I figured it would be good all at once. I had done the stand alone so I am looking forward to this since I decided to use OC instead.


----------



## amelia

so, I am a little confused. I downloaded the Open T Shirts. Is this different from the open cart? will I need to download new templates?


----------



## SensualGeekNY

ukracer said:


> I am currently checking how to solve the problem. The problem seems to be that the activation email creates the wrong URL so when its clicked it does not activate it.


Hello UKRacer,

I just tried to activate my account on the opentshirt.org forum and I had no luck. My user name is SensualGeekNY. Can you look into this for me when you have a free moment. 

Much appreciation in advance.


----------



## ukracer

SensualGeekNY said:


> Hello UKRacer,
> 
> I just tried to activate my account on the opentshirt.org forum and I had no luck. My user name is SensualGeekNY. Can you look into this for me when you have a free moment.
> 
> Much appreciation in advance.


sorted you should have access now.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

OK for those of you that are chomping at the bit... here is a direct download...

1. Download and install opencart
2. Download and instal VQMod
3. Download and instal opentshirts module
www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/OTmodscreenprinting.zip 

4. Download and install the product import module
www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product_exportmod.zip

5 Download and install the product packs
www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product-export-part-1.zip 

www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product-export-part-2.zip 

Note the products should be installed on the opencart admin under extensions/products import.

Then you can download and install the fonts and clip art sample pack from the opentshirts.org download page.

Enjoy! more to come soon. And I hope to have site updated by Monday.


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> OK for those of you that are chomping at the bit... here is a direct download...
> 
> 1. Download and install opencart
> 2. Download and instal VQMod
> 3. Download and instal opentshirts module
> www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/OTmodscreenprinting.zip
> 
> 4 Download and install the product packs
> www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product-export-part-1.zip
> 
> www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product-export-part-2.zip
> 
> Note the products should be installed on the opencart admin under extensions/products import.
> 
> Then you can download and install the fonts and clip art sample pack from the opentshirts.org download page.
> 
> Enjoy! more to come soon. And I hope to have site updated by Monday.


Awesome Tom . Off we go folks....


----------



## Smokestack

Just curious... Is the OTS Stand Alone version now going to be completely abandoned as far as updates or patches or additional functions? The screen printing stand alone version is soooooo close to being complete, it would be a shame to not add one more update for those of us who are using this version. Just a few more tweaks.. Namely: can screen charges be added to the quoting system? Can the black not rendering correctly when applying uploaded art in the designer be fixed? Last but not least... When signed in to the designer on the front end and going to the saved designs... when editing or creating new from on of the designs saved, sometimes when re saving... the original version gets completely lost and is no longer available in the saved designs. It's so close.. It would be a damn shame not to fix these minor issues.


----------



## Ruimpress

AdvancedArtist said:


> OK for those of you that are chomping at the bit... here is a direct download...
> 
> 1. Download and install opencart
> 2. Download and instal VQMod
> 3. Download and instal opentshirts module
> www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/OTmodscreenprinting.zip
> 
> 4 Download and install the product packs
> www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product-export-part-1.zip
> 
> www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product-export-part-2.zip
> 
> Note the products should be installed on the opencart admin under extensions/products import.
> 
> Then you can download and install the fonts and clip art sample pack from the opentshirts.org download page.
> 
> Enjoy! more to come soon. And I hope to have site updated by Monday.


I have installed the VQmod and the opentshirts module but I don't see the products import under the extensions. All I have is products feeds.


----------



## The Sandbox

Ruimpress said:


> I have installed the VQmod and the opentshirts module but I don't see the products import under the extensions. All I have is products feeds.


Not sure exactly where you are, but I'm close to the same spot and getting the "Nothing Installed" message the way I interpret the install.

I first did this:

Extensions -> Modules -> OpenTshirts > Install

After that go to Extensions > OpenTshirts > Install Packs (I think). I have successfully installed Fonts, but not Products.

I also had to add this line:

upload_max_filesize = 999M;

To the admin php.ini file

Close, but stuck. I'll keep trying and let you know if I have success. Please do the same.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Let me check with co-workers the product import might be an extension. Now I have to learn this system all over again. But it will be worth it.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Yup it was a module I forgot to include in the instructions my appoliges you can download it here

www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product_exportmod.zip

And then do the product pack installation thru extension/import export/import 

I edited the installation instructions post.


----------



## The Sandbox

AdvancedArtist said:


> Yup it was a module I forgot to include in the instructions my appoliges you can download it here
> 
> www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product_exportmod.zip
> And then do the product pack installation thru extension/import export/import
> 
> I edited the installation instructions post.


Thank you! I now have an installed version of Open T-Shirts on OpenCart (and on a custom built theme no less). It has a ways to go, but I'm done for the night.

A few common issues I've noticed on both my install and the OTS demo are:

1. When calculating price, product price is not calculated, but printing price is.

2. Even after creating an account, you can not add to cart any design or tee. It saves the design and then just spins.

3. Not sure on the front-end where/if you can access a saved design in the account info.

Again, thank you. I know there is work left to be done, but this is going to be an absolutely amazing product.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

My guess would be some settings or set up issues.. I forwarded this to jose lets have a look. What is your URL?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

AdvancedArtist said:


> My guess would be some settings or set up issues.. I forwarded this to jose lets have a look. What is your URL?


Tried to install vqmod and vqmod manager in an already installed site. Had many problems. OpenCart forum says you need vqmod manager for vqmod to work with OpenCart. Do I need vqmod manager to work with the OpenTshirts mod?


----------



## jurigendel

Hi Guys!

Is this what I have been looking for over the past two years??

My situation is a little bit different, I live in Sweden and have been in the DTG business over the past two years. I use Deconetwork for my page and I really hate it because I can´t translate the page to Swedish!

I have some questions for the users and the developers:

Can I translate this open source solution completely to Swedish??

Is it working with DTG? 

I am completly new to creating websites, is this working with prestashop and magento?

Can I create a custom check out suitable for the Swedish market? (A big problem in deconetwork)


----------



## SensualGeekNY

ukracer said:


> sorted you should have access now.


Thanks so much!


----------



## The Sandbox

AdvancedArtist said:


> My guess would be some settings or set up issues.. I forwarded this to jose lets have a look. What is your URL?


My URL is

Custom T-Shirts, Screen Printing Greenville, NC Eastern NC | Ink'd Threads

Since the issue exists on both my install and your OTS demo, I am sure that its just not me. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ruimpress

AdvancedArtist said:


> Yup it was a module I forgot to include in the instructions my appoliges you can download it here
> 
> www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product_exportmod.zip
> 
> And then do the product pack installation thru extension/import export/import
> 
> I edited the installation instructions post.


Good morning, back to the installation, quick question where is the installation instructions post.


----------



## OpusVista

Nice to see some progress on the module. But I still think it looks like a separate system you link to.


----------



## Ruimpress

successfully installed the Opentshirts module, fonts, art samples and the import/export extension, the only problem is that the product pack is to big. Can we get the art pack shrink it done to less than 64 MB, or split it in 2, please


----------



## freebird1963

Ruimpress said:


> successfully installed the Opentshirts module, fonts, art samples and the import/export extension, the only problem is that the product pack is to big. Can we get the art pack shrink it done to less than 64 MB, or split it in 2, please


can't you do that yourself. unzip it on your system and the only zip up certain amount each time ?


----------



## The Sandbox

Ruimpress said:


> successfully installed the Opentshirts module, fonts, art samples and the import/export extension, the only problem is that the product pack is to big. Can we get the art pack shrink it done to less than 64 MB, or split it in 2, please


Open the admin php.ini and change settings to the ones below. Worked for me.


Code:


magic_quotes_gpc = Off;
register_globals = Off;
default_charset	= UTF-8;
memory_limit = 64M;
post_max_size = 999M;
max_execution_time = 18000;
upload_max_filesize = 999M;
safe_mode = Off;
mysql.connect_timeout = 20;
session.use_cookies = On;
session.use_trans_sid = Off;
session.gc_maxlifetime = 12000000;
allow_url_fopen = on;

You may also need to log out and back into the admin after making the changes.


----------



## Ruimpress

The Sandbox said:


> Open the admin php.ini and change settings to the ones below. Worked for me.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> magic_quotes_gpc = Off;
> register_globals = Off;
> default_charset	= UTF-8;
> memory_limit = 64M;
> post_max_size = 999M;
> max_execution_time = 18000;
> upload_max_filesize = 999M;
> safe_mode = Off;
> mysql.connect_timeout = 20;
> session.use_cookies = On;
> session.use_trans_sid = Off;
> session.gc_maxlifetime = 12000000;
> allow_url_fopen = on;


I have replaced but unfortunately I have and error ERROR: Please check your PHP values for upload_max_filesize, post_max_size, and memory_limit. Thank you anyways


----------



## The Sandbox

Ruimpress said:


> I have replaced but unfortunately I have and error ERROR: Please check your PHP values for upload_max_filesize, post_max_size, and memory_limit. Thank you anyways


Just to make sure, are you loading products here:

Extensions > Products Import/Export > Import

And also, this is the php.ini in the admin folder, not the php in the general opencart folder.


----------



## Ruimpress

The Sandbox said:


> Just to make sure, are you loading products here:
> 
> Extensions > Products Import/Export > Import
> 
> And also, this is the php.ini in the admin folder, not the php in the general opencart folder.


Yes is exactly what i am doing


----------



## frawgwild

OpusVista said:


> Nice to see some progress on the module. But I still think it looks like a separate system you link to.


No, once you've setup products with pricing (product and printing) you'll have a link in ALL the products pages to take you to the design studio with that product loaded right there. It's full integrated and all one system. 

Loading of the studio for designing is no different that the Other design studios out there.


----------



## apna

anyone experiance issues with SEO urls?, i have found if this is enabled on in system ----> settings then the flash movie page with the designer will not load. 

also using simplecart all else is ok with functions except when add to cart once it starts saving it just hangs have tried being logged in and still i cannot get further to actually add the product to the opencart cart via simplecart .

would love some advice if any is out there....

looks great, with a bit of work great product really need a dtg/vinyl set up as well if possiable.

thank you


----------



## The Sandbox

OpusVista said:


> Nice to see some progress on the module. But I still think it looks like a separate system you link to.


I know exactly what you mean. You click Customize and it opens a new window with a different header and layout.

I do think it is possible (and it's something I'm working on right now) to open OTS in the same window so it doesn't seem like you are going to a new site (this I've accomplished) and (I'm hoping) replace the Open Tshirts header.tpl file with the template common header.tpl since both headers contain the same information and would improve the user experience.

By doing this, the front-end experience is not as disjointed.

Some sort of php command should do it, but to this point, I cannot get it sorted out.

This command:

<?php echo $header; ?>

isn't it. I need something like:

<?php echo $default/template/common/header; ?> 

Any suggestions?


----------



## lollo2084

lollo2084 said:


> I'm working on the stand-alone version v1.2 and I've found two big problems.
> 
> First:
> When you try to create a product composed by 3 or more colors you can't upload directly the 3rd fill (you can bypass the problem by saving the product and editing it later).
> 
> 
> Second:
> After creating different combinations of multiple product colors (2-3-4 or 5 colors), at a certain point for no apparent reason, the program begins to switch the order of the colors
> 
> 
> As you can see, entering into the edit page, the combination is switched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone solve this problem?
> Regards


I've tried the new module, but I find the same product colors BUG as in the stand alone version. How could I solve it?


----------



## SensualGeekNY

Ruimpress said:


> I have replaced but unfortunately I have and error ERROR: Please check your PHP values for upload_max_filesize, post_max_size, and memory_limit. Thank you anyways


I ran into the same error because I HostGator didn't give me access right to overwrite my php.ini file using FTP. I had to use their php.in EZConfig option on the cPanel and that did the trick for me. 

Here is a youtube video for your reference: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Mt0m-r32LE[/media]

I hope that helps.


----------



## frawgwild

Zippy Doodah said:


> Tried to install vqmod and vqmod manager in an already installed site. Had many problems. OpenCart forum says you need vqmod manager for vqmod to work with OpenCart. Do I need vqmod manager to work with the OpenTshirts mod?



VQMod Manager as far as I know is NOT required to use VQMod. The manager is an addon to VQMod to centrally locate and manage the mods using VQMod. 

vqmod - Create xml patches for php files without editing the source - Google Project Hosting


----------



## OpusVista

frawgwild said:


> No, once you've setup products with pricing (product and printing) you'll have a link in ALL the products pages to take you to the design studio with that product loaded right there. It's full integrated and all one system.
> 
> Loading of the studio for designing is no different that the Other design studios out there.


I do not want it on all products. Can you choose which products?


----------



## frawgwild

OpusVista said:


> I do not want it on all products. Can you choose which products?


Yes. Go to Extensions--> Modules--> OpenTshirts/Edit, select the product you don't want to be included and Edit. In the Appearance Tab scroll to the bottom and remove Print Regions and ALL Views. This deactivates the product from going into the design studio. 

It might be something added in a future patch to be able to have a drop down on the OpenTshirts side to Enable/Disable the products so you don't lose the View and Print Regions.

Your OpenCart pricing will be then be your default pricing so make sure you have that setup.


----------



## tankueray

jurigendel said:


> Hi Guys!
> I have some questions for the users and the developers:
> 
> Can I translate this open source solution completely to Swedish??
> 
> I am completly new to creating websites, is this working with prestashop and magento?
> 
> Can I create a custom check out suitable for the Swedish market? (A big problem in deconetwork)


1. Yes, if it hasn't already been done, there are many OpenCart developers that can help you do this. Just go to the OpenCart forums and look around: OpenCart Community & Index page

2. OpenCart is a competitor to Prestashop and Magento. They are each shopping cart systems. So no, it doesn't work with them, only OpenCart, as it is built upon the OpenCart platform.

3. More than likely. Again, browse around the forums for OpenCart and OpenTshirts. If you can't code it yourself, there are many developers that you can pay to do it for you. OpenCart has a huge user base and many developers have their own companies just for creating themes and extensions, many of them offer translation and custom module development as well.


----------



## The Sandbox

frawgwild said:


> Yes. Go to Extensions--> Modules--> OpenTshirts/Edit, select the product you don't want to be included and Edit. In the Appearance Tab scroll to the bottom and remove Print Regions and ALL Views. This deactivates the product from going into the design studio.
> 
> It might be something added in a future patch to be able to have a drop down on the OpenTshirts side to Enable/Disable the products so you don't lose the View and Print Regions.
> 
> Your OpenCart pricing will be then be your default pricing so make sure you have that setup.


Since price seems to be controlled in OpenTshirts (or overrides Open Cart pricing), is there a way to display the Open Tshirts base price on a product page?

And is there a way to pull the Open Cart Header into the Open T Shirt designer?

Thanks!


----------



## frawgwild

***A Bit Of Advice***

The OT Module HAS NOT Been tested on the OpenCart v1.5.5.1 just released on January 20th. If you're doing a Fresh Install of OpenCart, use v1.5.4.1 as that's what's been used in development until we have had a chance to test it. 

Updating OpenCart in the future is relatively simple and is done in a matter of a few minutes. When you do go to update/upgrade in the future, read the documentation so you don't overwrite your current site back to default.

Jordi


----------



## frawgwild

The Sandbox said:


> Since price seems to be controlled in OpenTshirts (or overrides Open Cart pricing), is there a way to display the Open Tshirts base price on a product page?
> 
> And is there a way to pull the Open Cart Header into the Open T Shirt designer?
> 
> Thanks!


Both good questions. 

At this time, the Crossover Pricing is not possible. There are a few factors going on in the OT Mod that won't translate or transfer over to OC such as Qty Price Breaks, Print Pricing etc. 

What might be possible and maybe easier is if the Product Pricing carried over into OT (with the rest of the data) since it rarely changes as far as quantities go. It's the Printing price that affects the pricing with quantity levels. The only problem with that is the back and forth with setting up pricing. 

Second, header.tpl. It is possible, but the results could be sketchy. The studio was developed with a lot of containers and functions that layup with few restrictions. I have been able to go in and change backgrounds, header size and height, but haven't imported the header.tpl files or any stylesheets. I have seen where some guys have gone to theme editor online and done some pretty nice things with the current configuration.

*From Jose'*
"FYI you may use any theme from ThemeRoller | jQuery UI or even build your own."

I hope that helps!

Jordi


----------



## The Sandbox

frawgwild said:


> Both good questions.
> 
> At this time, the Crossover Pricing is not possible. There are a few factors going on in the OT Mod that won't translate or transfer over to OC such as Qty Price Breaks, Print Pricing etc.
> 
> What might be possible and maybe easier is if the Product Pricing carried over into OT (with the rest of the data) since it rarely changes as far as quantities go. It's the Printing price that affects the pricing with quantity levels. The only problem with that is the back and forth with setting up pricing.
> 
> It is possible, but the results could be sketchy. The studio was developed with a lot of containers and functions that layup with few restrictions. I have been able to go in and change backgrounds, header size and height, but haven't imported the header.tpl files or any stylesheets. I have seen where some guys have gone to theme editor online and done some pretty nice things with the current configuration.
> 
> *From Jose'*
> "FYI you may use any theme from ThemeRoller | jQuery UI or even build your own."
> 
> I hope that helps!
> 
> Jordi


Thanks. I'll see what else I can come up with.

A bigger issue, but I think you have it figured out (you are the opentshirtinstalls.com guy, right?)

If so, how did you get the design to add to the cart? I just get a spinning wheel. The design saves, but never adds to the cart.

You can see my install here:

Custom T-Shirts, Screen Printing Greenville, NC Eastern NC | Ink'd Threads


----------



## frawgwild

The Sandbox said:


> Thanks. I'll see what else I can come up with.
> 
> A bigger issue, but I think you have it figured out (you are the opentshirtinstalls.com guy, right?)
> 
> If so, how did you get the design to add to the cart? I just get a spinning wheel. The design saves, but never adds to the cart.
> 
> You can see my install here:
> 
> Custom T-Shirts, Screen Printing Greenville, NC Eastern NC | Ink'd Threads


Yes I am that guy..

The save to cart was an overlooked update in bundling the module for download. I will check with Tom do see if the Download has been updated and let you know. It shouldn't affect the install when you overwrite it. But if it does, I'll let you know how to do it so it keeps your studio in tact.

Jordi


----------



## Zippy Doodah

frawgwild said:


> VQMod Manager as far as I know is NOT required to use VQMod. The manager is an addon to VQMod to centrally locate and manage the mods using VQMod.
> 
> vqmod - Create xml patches for php files without editing the source - Google Project Hosting


 Thanks, frawgwild. I realized after I read a little more, that I wasn't suppose to delete the install folder. I thought I read somewhere that I needed to use vqmod manager when using vqmod in OpenCart, but I can't find that again. Must have been one of those Late Night halucinations ..


----------



## frawgwild

Zippy Doodah said:


> Thanks, frawgwild. I realized after I read a little more, that I wasn't suppose to delete the install folder. I thought I read somewhere that I needed to use vqmod manager when using vqmod in OpenCart, but I can't find that again. Must have been one of those Late Night halucinations ..


Yeah, been there done that. Glad you got it worked out!

Jordi


----------



## ukracer

frawgwild said:


> Yeah, been there done that. Glad you got it worked out!
> 
> Jordi


Interesting Jordi. The instructions are written by someone who knows how to do it lol

I will write up some simple ones as I am very simple and often need simple things.

For example I have managed to try importing products. Because of using open cart a bit I have got extensions/productimport/export/import showing just fine BUT when trying to import I get 

"You do not have permission to access this page, please refer to your system administrator."

I am the bloody administrator LOL and I dont know why it wont allow me access. Have you had this before while testing??

BTW I am on Version 1.5.4


----------



## OpusVista

I was hoping for something like http://www.shirttools.com/v4/create-at-shirt/black-t-shirt/


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Will this Mod install into an existing OpenCart web site if I already have vqmod installed? And will it keep the structure the same?


----------



## qbryant

Am I missing something, or is the "Upload Your Art" Button omitted? I see it on the demo. But not on any body's site that has done the module install.


----------



## frawgwild

ukracer said:


> Interesting Jordi. The instructions are written by someone who knows how to do it lol
> 
> I will write up some simple ones as I am very simple and often need simple things.
> 
> For example I have managed to try importing products. Because of using open cart a bit I have got extensions/productimport/export/import showing just fine BUT when trying to import I get
> 
> "You do not have permission to access this page, please refer to your system administrator."
> 
> I am the bloody administrator LOL and I dont know why it wont allow me access. Have you had this before while testing??


Haha, Yeah, those frustrating, "Get with the Boss" msgs and YOU are the Boss! 

Just go to the System--> Users--> User Groups tab and select Top Administrator. Click "Select All" in both windows. Save and then try it. Should be all you need.

Jordi


----------



## SensualGeekNY

ukracer said:


> Interesting Jordi. The instructions are written by someone who knows how to do it lol
> 
> I will write up some simple ones as I am very simple and often need simple things.
> 
> For example I have managed to try importing products. Because of using open cart a bit I have got extensions/productimport/export/import showing just fine BUT when trying to import I get
> 
> "You do not have permission to access this page, please refer to your system administrator."
> 
> I am the bloody administrator LOL and I dont know why it wont allow me access. Have you had this before while testing??


On OC, to get permission to the modules you have to change the Top Administrator access group:


On the OC admin panel go to Systems > Users > Users Groups
Click the Edit Link for Top Administrators
In the Access Section, select the check boxes for all the OpenTShirt folders -- they will all be unselected
In the Modify Section, select the check boxes for all the OpenTShirt folders -- they will all be unselected
Click Save and you can now access the module
Hope that helps.


----------



## ukracer

Zippy Doodah said:


> Will this Mod install into an existing OpenCart web site if I already have vqmod installed? And will it keep the structure the same?


I am no expert (I cant even install the product packs) but AFAIK yes this should be fine. In general instead of modifying actual files to add custom modifications, source files are parsed "on-the-fly" right before any of the follow functions are called: 

So unless I am mistaken all that happens when you upload a module containing Vqmod files to an Open cart install is a XML file is uploaded into vqmod/xml/ folder so the structure should stay the same.


----------



## ukracer

SensualGeekNY said:


> On OC, to get permission to the modules you have to change the Top Administrator access group:
> 
> 
> On the OC admin panel go to Systems > Users > Users Groups
> Click the Edit Link for Top Administrators
> In the Access Section, select the check boxes for all the OpenTShirt folders -- they will all be unselected
> In the Modify Section, select the check boxes for all the OpenTShirt folders -- they will all be unselected
> Click Save and you can now access the module
> Hope that helps.



I had done that but it must not have worked as I tried again after you posted to check and its all good now.....BUT I get an HTTP Error 302 - Moved temporarily arrggggg.

My main concern now is to try and get the Open T shirt forum used for technical stuff as this thread will get very long and duplicate issues will soon be posted.

Thanks for your reply.

Regards Andy T


----------



## frawgwild

OpusVista said:


> I was hoping for something like http://www.shirttools.com/v4/create-at-shirt/black-t-shirt/


Well Ola, This is an Open Source, Free to Use program. ShirtTools is $1500. 

In Time, you'll see OpenTshirts progress and improve. Beyond your wildest imagination. Being a community supported project, people will get this Elephant to Sing Like A Bird before you know it. Why go with a Proprietary product that is NOT modifiable or customizable or Yours for that matter. 

I predict that the User Interface will be completely different within the next month. People will figure it out and share that knowledge. The ability to Click the Image in the category page and go straight to the designer, within 2 weeks. All by people in this community, not just from OpenTshirts.

I also know that in the OpenCart community, there aren't just 1000's, but 10's of 1000's of people sharing and making the system better. I'd rather go with a community support system with 1000's of like minded, same goals and industry people, than be dependent on the commercial products.

Other Open Source projects that have revolutionized our world:

WordPress
Joomla
OpenOffice
Mozilla - Firefox
FileZilla

The list is huge. I'm not trying to attack you or thumb my nose at you. Just keep in mind that Open Source means you can do with it what ever you want, however you see fit. There are plenty of people here that will be improving it and exploiting it's abilities. It's up to you to make that Elephant sing what ever song you want it to sing.

Jordi


----------



## frawgwild

qbryant said:


> Am I missing something, or is the "Upload Your Art" Button omitted? I see it on the demo. But not on any body's site that has done the module install.



That feature is an addon and will be available soon. It was a pretty involved project that took Tom and his crew weeks to develop. 

I'm not sure of the pricing, but as usual with Tom, it will be reasonably priced.

Jordi


----------



## vlaj

hey guys,
now back to the product import problem....if i did all those php.ini changes and customized the max filesize it should work but it doesent. actually it did work for the cliparts but wouldnt let me install the fonts and the products.
so am i just missing something or is it just a common thing that will be fixed.
i appreciate ur guys offering something like that for free....that really great...keep up the good work!


----------



## OpusVista

I suspect that $1500 is for the entire system.

I mean it's the sort of interface I wish for OpenTshirt. It's easy and opens inside your page

I am well aware what open source is. I have been involved in several open source projects in the past. I have made contributions to OsCommerce, Joomla, etc.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Do I install the entire OT mod_screenprinting folder in the root or just its contents? How do I verify it is installed?


----------



## frawgwild

Zippy Doodah said:


> Do I install the entire OT mod_screenprinting folder in the root or just its contents? How do I verify it is installed?


You install the Contents of the OT Mod folder via ftp just like you did when you installed OpenCart. This will include folders that are the same name as the ones already there, but only contain what's needed for OT. What this does is just drops in the additional files etc that are needed for the OT Module and it doesn't overwrite any of the OC files. 

If you upload just the OT mod_screenprinting folder, it's just another folder in your root with a bunch of files in it. It won't be distributed to the proper places to tell OC what to do with them.

I hope that helps.

Jordi


----------



## ukracer

vlaj said:


> hey guys,
> now back to the product import problem....if i did all those php.ini changes and customized the max filesize it should work but it doesent. actually it did work for the cliparts but wouldnt let me install the fonts and the products.
> so am i just missing something or is it just a common thing that will be fixed.
> i appreciate ur guys offering something like that for free....that really great...keep up the good work!


What errors are you getting I am on host gator and used to be able to upload the old system without errors. I now get HTTP Error 302 - Moved temporarily so we will have to try and work out the issues between us.


----------



## vlaj

ukracer said:


> What errors are you getting I am on host gator and used to be able to upload the old system without errors. I now get HTTP Error 302 - Moved temporarily so we will have to try and work out the issues between us.


Im getting "font-installer.zip (10.69MB) - HTTP Error" - HTTP Error: 403 when i try to install the font package....the strange thing is that i let me install the clipart package so i really dont know why it wont let me install the fonts.


----------



## ukracer

Zippy Doodah said:


> Do I install the entire OT mod_screenprinting folder in the root or just its contents? How do I verify it is installed?


Zippy. I know Jordi has explained things but in case its still not clear for anyone. Once OPENCART is installed it has a structure.

When a module is produced for it you unzip the contents to a folder on your local drive.

Using FTP you then upload the structure complete.

So 

admin
amfphp
catalog
image
system
Vqmod

folders sit on the server in my case inside a folder called opencart

when a module is installed 

I just drag the folders across

admin
system
vqmod

All that happens is that files inside the folders are copied to the same named folders on the server.

To see if the module has copied across ok you need to look in OPENCART 

Under the tab administration then modules you will see Open cart.

As others have pointed out to be able to get permission to upload the contents of the Zip files you need to add permissions to Top Administrator which is done like this .

Just go to the System--> Users--> User Groups tab and select Top Administrator. Click "Select All" in both windows. Save and then try it


----------



## frawgwild

ukracer said:


> Zippy. I know Jordi has explained things but in case its still not clear for anyone. Once OPENCART is installed it has a structure.
> 
> When a module is produced for it you unzip the contents to a folder on your local drive.
> 
> Using FTP you then upload the structure complete.
> 
> So
> 
> admin
> amfphp
> catalog



Yeah, Like He Said! lol


----------



## ukracer

vlaj said:


> Im getting "font-installer.zip (10.69MB) - HTTP Error" - HTTP Error: 403 when i try to install the font package....the strange thing is that i let me install the clipart package so i really dont know why it wont let me install the fonts.


Well I can confirm I have a different issue to yours as mine is all HTTP error 302.

And there is nothing in open cart error logs or Cpanel error logs. SO I am starting to grasp at straws now. lol


----------



## SensualGeekNY

ukracer said:


> I had done that but it must not have worked as I tried again after you posted to check and its all good now.....BUT I get an HTTP Error 302 - Moved temporarily arrggggg.
> 
> My main concern now is to try and get the Open T shirt forum used for technical stuff as this thread will get very long and duplicate issues will soon be posted.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Regards Andy T


Hey Andy,

Let me research your Error 302, never seen that one before lol. However I finally got OTS installed on my OC site and I am sooooo excited. I know I still have much work to do but I am very grateful for this application.

In regard to the OTS forum, I think you are right, it would be best if this discussions and future discussions get more to there, so that information can be found quickly without a user having to swim through pages upon pages of this thread to get an answer lol.

I am no expert like Jodi but I am will help out if you need someone to write, proofread or beta test. It is the least I can do because the application so amazing and I still can't believe it is free!!  

Bottomline, I am willing to help in any way I can.

Kind regards,
Sabrina


----------



## ukracer

SensualGeekNY said:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> Let me research your Error 302, never seen that one before lol.


Nor me it says this about it. 

Your Web server thinks that your URL has been temporarily redirected to another URL. The client system is expected to immediately retry the alternate URL. 

But as its all being done within the module and not via my FTP client and Open cart logs dont show anything I am lost somewhat.



> I am no expert like Jodi but I am will help out if you need someone to write, proofread or beta test. It is the least I can do because the application so amazing and I still can't believe it is free!!
> 
> Bottomline, I am willing to help in any way I can.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Sabrina


I think the way forward now is to compile a list of people who are willing to assist. How they can assist and their specialist areas etc.

Apart from the original beta tests beta testing has not really been used. Public get access at the same time as any one slightly more involved. (in that there are so few people active lately)

Just to try and explain a little about how things are currently.

Tom Advanced Artist) (from advanced T shirt) is overall in charge ....its his baby. He has his team of developers who may number from 1 to 1 million and 1. Personally I dont know and I have never asked. 

Fragwild (jordi) Has been developing the open cart module with TOM and with Toms developers. He actually terms himself a glorified beta tester. lol

Roger and Myself Andy T (ukracer) were moderating the old forums and when Tom switched to PHPBB we were asked to admin whilst Tom got married etc etc. Whilst we dont have full admin on the open T shirt.org forum we can assist users in many ways.

For my part many users are much more knowledgeable than myself about Open T shirts as they also know PHP so I just try and see trends appearing and smooth things out or pass messages to people etc. Roger tries to sort out the forums into coherant threads etc when things get more active.

There are a number of others who pop up with answers and fixes etc etc so a list of users who specialise and can help with specific problems , should be useful to everyone.

So I dont upset anyone if you wpould like to be added to the unofficial supporters list please Pm me or send a message on here http://www.opentshirts.org/forum/

Hope this helps

Regards Andy T


----------



## frawgwild

ukracer said:


> Tom Advanced Artist) (from advanced T shirt) is overall in charge ....its his baby. He has his team of developers who may number from 1 to 1 million and 1. Personally I dont know and I have never asked.
> 
> Fragwild (jordi) I believe has been developing the open cart module either with or for TOM and either with or without Toms developers. My guess is the former) lol
> 
> Roger and Myself Andy T (ukracer) were moderating the old forums and when Tom switched to PHPBB we were asked to admin whilst Tom got married etc etc. Whilst we dont have full admin on the open T shirt.org forum we can assist users in many ways.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Regards Andy T


Very Well Put Andy. 

I do however want to clarify a few things about my role. I'm basically a Glorified Beta Tester. 

I know enough code to break the hell out of things and on the rare ocassion I get something to work, I wind up pissing myself. lol. 

I'm just a screen printer like everyone else, who has a limited budget and am quite persnickety on how I want my website/sites to look. So I jump in with both feet and learn. 

Tom's been nice enough to let me help him in HIS project and that allows him to keep working on the 50 other irons he has in the fire. 

I will say though I Love the OpenCart system and I learn something new everyday about it's capabilities. I have got the system down after installing both OC and OT DOZENS of times. 

I do want to say though that Tom's lead developer in this whole thing, Jose', is a Brilliant guy. Going to college/university for programming and building this all at the same time. I don't know many early 20's guys that could do what he has done and still keep up on their school work. He's got a Bright Future and one Helluva feather in his cap when he graduates!

Jordi


----------



## ukracer

vlaj said:


> Im getting "font-installer.zip (10.69MB) - HTTP Error" - HTTP Error: 403 when i try to install the font package....the strange thing is that i let me install the clipart package so i really dont know why it wont let me install the fonts.


well I did say mine was not related to yours but now I am not so sure.

I have found out that despite mine saying 999 max file size I think it said postmaxsize 64m.

I checked with hostgator and this was his reply about the fix. "I had to make the adjustments to the files where the installation would be, and I've adjusted them all to 999MB."

I THINK he means he adjusted the postmaxsize to 999m as well as max file size. I will confirm this next time I do a fresh install on another domain.

I still can not install the products though. It says "Nothing installed[product-export-part-1.zip]" so I have solved the size errors and http302 error. BUT still got a problem. Uurrkk.

hope this helps


----------



## The Sandbox

frawgwild said:


> Yes I am that guy..
> 
> The save to cart was an overlooked update in bundling the module for download. I will check with Tom do see if the Download has been updated and let you know. It shouldn't affect the install when you overwrite it. But if it does, I'll let you know how to do it so it keeps your studio in tact.
> 
> Jordi


Did you find out an answer to the Add to Cart issue? Or can you walk me through the fix?

Thanks.


----------



## worlock13

AdvancedArtist said:


> OK for those of you that are chomping at the bit... here is a direct download...
> 
> 1. Download and install opencart
> 2. Download and instal VQMod
> 3. Download and instal opentshirts module
> www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/OTmodscreenprinting.zip
> 
> 4. Download and install the product import module
> www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product_exportmod.zip
> 
> 5 Download and install the product packs
> www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product-export-part-1.zip
> 
> www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product-export-part-2.zip
> 
> Note the products should be installed on the opencart admin under extensions/products import.
> 
> Then you can download and install the fonts and clip art sample pack from the opentshirts.org download page.
> 
> Enjoy! more to come soon. And I hope to have site updated by Monday.



Oh dam the sites down again - noooooooooooooooo


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Questions. In the module in admin. Are the links at the top under the OpenCart menu bar and above the data tab suppose to be drop down boxes or just text? Mine are just text. They work, but just text links. Also, Do I install the product exportmod in the root the same way as the mod itself? As far as the product-export-part 1 and 2, do I install in the same way as before? from the Mod admin? Do I have to use theses or can I use the products from the old stand-alone?

edit: this is very exciting. I've got most everything installed into an existing OpenCart site. I'm just not sure how to access it from the web site  One step at a time!


----------



## Zippy Doodah

frawgwild said:


> You install the Contents of the OT Mod folder via ftp just like you did when you installed OpenCart. This will include folders that are the same name as the ones already there, but only contain what's needed for OT. What this does is just drops in the additional files etc that are needed for the OT Module and it doesn't overwrite any of the OC files.
> 
> If you upload just the OT mod_screenprinting folder, it's just another folder in your root with a bunch of files in it. It won't be distributed to the proper places to tell OC what to do with them.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> Jordi


as for the product_exportmod.zip ..how is that installed? I unzip and put contents in root again?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

You really should give the vqmod manager a try. Follow the directions that come in pdf with it and it's easy to install. If you have a bad install of any module or you decide not to use a particular module in OpenCart, it's really simple to delete it in vqmod manager and start over. Also, it's Free! 

Well, I guess everyone has gone to bed, now, so I'll look for my answers in the morning


----------



## ukracer

Zippy Doodah said:


> Questions. In the module in admin. Are the links at the top under the OpenCart menu bar and above the data tab suppose to be drop down boxes or just text? Mine are just text. They work, but just text links.


You mean these??


----------



## vlaj

ukracer said:


> well I did say mine was not related to yours but now I am not so sure.
> 
> I have found out that despite mine saying 999 max file size I think it said postmaxsize 64m.
> 
> I checked with hostgator and this was his reply about the fix. "I had to make the adjustments to the files where the installation would be, and I've adjusted them all to 999MB."
> 
> I THINK he means he adjusted the postmaxsize to 999m as well as max file size. I will confirm this next time I do a fresh install on another domain.
> 
> I still can not install the products though. It says "Nothing installed[product-export-part-1.zip]" so I have solved the size errors and http302 error. BUT still got a problem. Uurrkk.
> 
> hope this helps


ichanged all the php.ini setting for the max file size but again getting those errors. as i said before its strange that it would let me upload the sample art package but not the fonts. is there a workoround to upload the files manually via ftp or something?


----------



## ukracer

vlaj said:


> ichanged all the php.ini setting for the max file size but again getting those errors. as i said before its strange that it would let me upload the sample art package but not the fonts. is there a workoround to upload the files manually via ftp or something?


Not that I know of. I would get in touch with your hosting company, mine sorted it in minutes for me. The thing was I never had a problem with the old version on host gator so I expect more users to get issues.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Quote "You mean these??"

No. I'm talking about the extensions/modules/Opentshirts/edit page. Underneath the OpenTshirts heading. Like this


Products

Products
Product Colors
Product Sizes


----------



## ukracer

Zippy Doodah said:


> Quote "You mean these??"
> 
> No. I'm talking about the extensions/modules/Opentshirts/edit page. Underneath the OpenTshirts heading. Like this
> 
> 
> Products
> 
> Products
> Product Colors
> Product Sizes


In that case yes only text links . You can see more on one page that way


----------



## Zippy Doodah

frawgwild said:


> You install the Contents of the OT Mod folder via ftp just like you did when you installed OpenCart. This will include folders that are the same name as the ones already there, but only contain what's needed for OT. What this does is just drops in the additional files etc that are needed for the OT Module and it doesn't overwrite any of the OC files.
> 
> If you upload just the OT mod_screenprinting folder, it's just another folder in your root with a bunch of files in it. It won't be distributed to the proper places to tell OC what to do with them.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> Jordi


 Helps very much! Thank you. Now, can you give me the heads up on how to install the exportmodule? Also, do I install the product export 1 and 2, the same way as before? ..with the "Install Button" in Admin? I assume the Art Pack and Fonts install the same way? Also, can I use the old Product zips or do you need to use the product export 1 and 2 from the links? btw, Were there instructions posted somewhere for this install on this forum? I never saw them. Thanks..


----------



## ukracer

Zippy Doodah said:


> Helps very much! Thank you. Now, can you give me the heads up on how to install the exportmodule? Also, do I install the product export 1 and 2, the same way as before? ..with the "Install Button" in Admin? I assume the Art Pack and Fonts install the same way? Also, can I use the old Product zips or do you need to use the product export 1 and 2 from the links? btw, Were there instructions posted somewhere for this install on this forum? I never saw them. Thanks..


Jordi will confirm this but I think I was making the same mistake. 

You install the OT module like we have explained (as you install open cart) via FTP.

You install the art packs and the font packs via the Install packs option in the admin. You can see the link in the screen shot I posted earlier. I will tidy it all up in the week but I feel ill today and my eyes are struggling.

Finally you install the products packs (not sure if you can use the old packs or not ) but you install these via products /import. Also in that screen shot I posted but just about the brown highlighted part just above the cursor.

Where I was going wrong was (I think) I was trying to install all 4 packs via Install packs


----------



## Zippy Doodah

1. Download and install OpenCart_ (I'm installing into an existing OC site)_

2. Download and install VQMod_ (Installed and also using VQMod mgr)_

3. Download and instal OpenTshirts module_ (Installed)_

4. Download and install the product import module_ (This is what I'm refering to, not the OTs module)_

I guess what you are saying is the Product Import module installs the same as the OTs module. Is that Correct? Fonts and Clip Art install the same as before. Products install with the Export feature that I haven't installed yet. As I mentioned, I am installing into an existing OC web site. I don't understand where I will be able to access all of this from the main page. Will I need to create a link in the Top menu? Usually a link is created in the menu from the catagory admin. I'm getting there by still don't quite understanding how the module intagrates with the web site.

_ Update:_ Ok, got the export-module installed and now have the import/export option in products. Installing products now. Wonder if anyone can give me a headsup on the part of my question as to how to access OpenTshirts from an existing web site. Thanks


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Ok, I've discovered some things. Everything is installed, but I don't get the "Design this shirt" button on any of the Printable products. So far, no access to the Design Tool. Also, the Printable Products merged with the non-printable products I already had on the site. You can see them but if you click on them you get a 404 Error page. In order to re-access them, I had to delete them and re-insert (install) them, all over again. Fortunatley, the site I'm experimenting with doesn't have that many products. My main web site has over 200! Good thing I didn't mess with that one..lol Anybody (Jordi) have any ideas?


----------



## vlaj

ukracer said:


> Not that I know of. I would get in touch with your hosting company, mine sorted it in minutes for me. The thing was I never had a problem with the old version on host gator so I expect more users to get issues.


My hoster just transferred my whole site to a server without any limitations bt i still get the http 403 error when uploading the fonts and the http 413 error when uploading the product packs. i saw some other guys had the same issues so id be thankful if anyone has any kind of idea.

thanks


----------



## apna

hi any news on the updated download, 

the add to cart button in the designer does not function, just spins
missing the upload artwork module
unable to use this module with SEO urls turned on any fix/soloution for this please, have spend lots of time creating seo friendly urls

the vqmod file calls this url to launch the designer from a product page,
$this->data['link_customize'] = $this->url->link('studio/home', 'product_id=' . $this->request->get['product_id']);


works great when seo urls are off
http://www.domain.co.uk/index.php?route=studio/home&product_id=724

this is the url that i get when seo is turned on. but it will not actually the designer.
http://www.domain.co.uk/studio/home&product_id=724

any solutions to correct this issue would be greatly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Zippy Doodah

vlaj said:


> My hoster just transferred my whole site to a server without any limitations bt i still get the http 403 error when uploading the fonts and the http 413 error when uploading the product packs. i saw some other guys had the same issues so id be thankful if anyone has any kind of idea.
> 
> thanks


 It's Fun but Frustrating at the same time ..trying to figure out this new app. 
Be sure to set your all Permissions for Top Admin. Go to: System/Users/User Groups and click Edit for Top Admin. Select All in both fields. Also, be sure that your folders are all set to 755 permissions and your files are set to 644 permissions ..at least, that's what the Techs at HostGator told me. Not sure if it will help, but if you haven't done it, give it a try


----------



## Zippy Doodah

apna said:


> hi any news on the updated download,
> 
> the add to cart button in the designer does not function, just spins
> missing the upload artwork module
> unable to use this module with SEO urls turned on any fix/soloution for this please, have spend lots of time creating seo friendly urls
> 
> the vqmod file calls this url to launch the designer from a product page,
> $this->data['link_customize'] = $this->url->link('studio/home', 'product_id=' . $this->request->get['product_id']);
> 
> 
> works great when seo urls are off
> Sedo - The world's leading domain marketplace
> 
> this is the url that i get when seo is turned on. but it will not actually the designer.
> Sedo - The world's leading domain marketplace
> 
> any solutions to correct this issue would be greatly appreciated.
> thanks


I think it was explained earlier in this thread, that the Upload Art mod won't be available until later and there will be a small charge for it.
btw, are you aware of this "To use SEO URL's *apache module mod-rewrite must be installed* and you need to rename the htaccess.txt to .htaccess".


----------



## apna

Zippy Doodah said:


> I think it was explained earlier in this thread, that the Upload Art mod won't be available until later and there will be a small charge for it.
> btw, are you aware of this "To use SEO URL's *apache module mod-rewrite must be installed* and you need to rename the htaccess.txt to .htaccess".


oh missed the bit for the upload module....did not realise a charge for it happy to do so... no worries, any idea how long? it does show the demo site on openshirts site, ( why just a charge for just a tiny bit of the module which is really core to the function of the designer?)

as for the advice re htaccess, yes i am aware about this, i have no other setup errors (major flaw if it cannot work correctly with seo enabled in opencart) my site has run correctly with the correct settings for several years now with various other modules and i have tried to play with this vqmod url, made a few changes to seo url file and url file, but no joy, added studio/home to url_alias, no joy

I managed to get it uploaded fairly error free, read/followed the instructions tom gave, looks great works great, just trying to tackle the small issues like seo url etc, add to cart, get rid of export button the front upload user artwork, and then i can start playing with css files...

look foward to more updates, looks great, i am sure once released onto opencart extensions and downloaded by others, it will take on a life of its own. great work TOM and team, nearly there.


thank you


----------



## The Sandbox

The Add of Cart has been fixed on the OTS Demo site thru the OTS website.

Does anyone know if the download has been updated as well?

And since I've already done a fairly extensive amount of work with customizing the CSS, I'd preferred only to install the fix rather than a completely fresh install.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Ruimpress

regarding the upload product max size. I have contact hostgator support to see if they can increase from 64M to 999M and here is the response

Hello, 

The upload_max_filesize setting is one that cannot be modified on our shared and reseller servers. (PHP settings that cannot be changed « HostGator.com Support Portal) We recommend uploading the file via FTP or splitting the file into smaller pieces if possible. 

If this is not a possibility you may want to consider switching to a VPS or Dedicated server plan with us as you would then have greater control over the various settings. 

If you have any additional questions or concerns please do not hesitate to contact us back. Thank you and have a great weekend.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

The Sandbox said:


> The Add of Cart has been fixed on the OTS Demo site thru the OTS website.
> 
> Does anyone know if the download has been updated as well?
> 
> And since I've already done a fairly extensive amount of work with customizing the CSS, I'd preferred only to install the fix rather than a completely fresh install.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes the module download file has been corrected. Or you can just fix your set up by downloading the attached file and extracting it and then over write the same file in..
catalog\view\theme\default\template\studio

That way if you have done some work you will just patch your current install.

Also if you are working in a browser as an admin and logged into a customer at the same time you will have issues. 

It is best login as an admin in one browser and login as customer in another browser if you need to work like this.


----------



## apna

Tom

quick question any way i can use SEO enabled urls in opencart and the designer?

currently i use SEO friendly urls, have spent quite a bit of time indexing these urls in search engine etc, to use this module as currently configured in the vqmod file, i have to turn off this feature in opencart and switch back to the long urls.

The designer will not load from the product page when clicked if seo urls are turned on. anyway i can correct this? i have tried making my own changes to this file and seo/url files but no luck.

Thanks


----------



## AdvancedArtist

apna said:


> Tom
> 
> quick question any way i can use SEO enabled urls in opencart and the designer?
> 
> currently i use SEO friendly urls, have spent quite a bit of time indexing these urls in search engine etc, to use this module as currently configured in the vqmod file, i have to turn off this feature in opencart and switch back to the long urls.
> 
> The designer will not load from the product page when clicked if seo urls are turned on. anyway i can correct this? i have tried making my own changes to this file and seo/url files but no luck.
> 
> Thanks


 To use SEO URL's apache module mod-rewrite must be installed and you need to rename the htaccess.txt to .htaccess.


Bella - Ladies' Fitness Shorts - 825


It looks like it is working on the demo


----------



## apna

hi done so i have htaccess is already changed and i pretty sure mod rewrite is on. My existing site works but when adding in the module and turning on seo, all existing urls work correctly.

your demo site produces various url as below, not sure if this is seo enabled? 
they more like standard long urls?

demo.opentshirts.org/index.php?route=checkout/cart]Shopping Cart

demo.opentshirts.org/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2]Bella - Ladies' The Favorite Tee - 6004

demo.opentshirts.org/index.php?route=studio/home&product_id=2]Demo Store

my site produces clean seo links like

http://www.domain.com/checkout/simplecheckout

the designer launch button when clicked when seo urls are enabled in produces the following url

http://www.domain.com/studio/home&product_id=724

and will not launch

thanks


----------



## Zippy Doodah

_Viola! It's Alive!!_
When in doubt, just start over from scratch. I imagine there will be difficulties trying to insert OTs into an existing web site that allready has products and catagories and such. Maybe this will be addressed in the future. But for now..? Success! Re-installed everything from Scratch, one step at a time. And then I uploaded my static products, (actually just one, so far) created options for them and everything works! Un-real! Here is a screen shot of Designed product and static product in the same Shopping Cart. Incredible. How many said it couldn't or wouldn't be done? They'll all have to Eat Crow. Tom, Thank you so much for this project. I never thought I would be this far ahead in the game. To get to this on ones own would cost a small fortune. All of us little guys Owe you a Debt of Graditude. Thank You, Tom!


----------



## lollo2084

Any news about the product colors bug?
I work with multicolor products so I need that fix 

Thank you very much.
Regards


----------



## Ruimpress

So because the product pack is more than 64MB and I am not able to uploaded, I use the old product pack from the stand alone studio and miracle it works. doesn't look the same but works, the problem is when i launch the design studio and try to load a design idea it load the text but not the clip art and when you save the design in your account. where the design goes is no where i can find it.


----------



## prteez

lollo2084 said:


> Any news about the product colors bug?
> I work with multicolor products so I need that fix
> 
> Thank you very much.
> Regards


Ruimpressed

You can upload the product pack similar to the old ftp method. 

Here is how i used to do it with the stand alone when i had sateilite. 

This is not my work but I found it awhile ago and it should still work with all packs for those that are limited. 

I was stuck trying out an install on a slower connection, so I was also looking for a way to install directly on the server so I could avoid downloading slowly, then slowly doing the upload through the admin again. Here is how I achieved it. My disclaimer, DO NOT try this on an already set up site, I only recommend it when you are installing a fresh copy so if you mess up, you are not breaking something you already worked hard on. 

Created a directory called dls 

Placed each of the .zip files inside this directory, either by using FTP to put them there, or if you have SSH access like I do, use the DL Link from the downloads page (firefox you can right click and do "Copy Link Location") to directly download to the server: 

> cd dls 
> wget [DL LINK FROM DOWNLOAD PAGE] 
(repeat the last one for each of fonts,products,sample art) 

for the products one where you have to unzip to get the smaller zips, do the following: 
> unzip products-unzipfirst.zip 
(or like in the tutorials, if you don't have SSH access, go into cPanel file manager to do it) 
Delete the products-unzipfirst.zip file. 

while in the dls directory, do the following command to see full path: 
> pwd 
(no SSH access, note the full path showing in Filezilla when you upload them) 

Note this full path, and use it in the following line which I temporarily added at line # 71 in: 
/admin/controller/content_pack/install.php 

(In my case, the above command gave me /home/test-44/public_html/dls Make sure in the line below you add the / after dls) 

Add this line: 
$this->request->files['Filedata']['tmp_name'] = '/home/test-44/public_html/dls/'.$this->request->files['Filedata']['name']; 

Now in a text editor on your computer, create a small text file, don't matter what is in it, as long as it has something, and save a copy of as each filename in the dls directory EXACTLY (spaces and all including use .zip for extension) as it is in there. 

After you have this, you can go to the Install Packs section of the admin, and upload each of the files you made on your machine, and it will now use that filename to grab the actual larger zip file from the directory you specified. 

When done, delete the dls directory, and then also take the line back out of the file: 
/admin/controller/content_pack/install.php that you added above 

This saved me a ton of download and then upload time on my slow connection that I have right now.


----------



## Ruimpress

I don't have problems uploading the packs (font,art,design ideas) the problems is the product pack.
http://www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product-export-part-1.zip they are to big on size.
If Tom can break it down to a smaller size, that would be great


----------



## joseandriani

Ruimpress said:


> I don't have problems uploading the packs (font,art,design ideas) the problems is the product pack.
> http://www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product-export-part-1.zip they are to big on size.
> If Tom can break it down to a smaller size, that would be great


For those having problems uploading product pack, here you have the same products splitted in 4 smaller parts

product-export-part-4.zip
product-export-part-3.zip
product-export-part-2.zip
product-export-part-1.zip


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Ruimpress said:


> I don't have problems uploading the packs (font,art,design ideas) the problems is the product pack.
> http://www.opentshirts.org/demo/download/product-export-part-1.zip they are to big on size.
> If Tom can break it down to a smaller size, that would be great


I had the same problem with not being able to install the Product zips. But I used Andy's (The Sandbox) advice and everything installed fine. You should be able to edit the Admin/php.ini file in your ftp program. Be sure to refresh or log-out/log-in afterwards. btw, I'm using HostGator, also. 

_Just fyi..the post was at page 84 of this thread._


----------



## Ruimpress

Zippy Doodah said:


> I had the same problem with not being able to install the Product zips. But I used Andy's (The Sandbox) advice and everything installed fine. You should be able to edit the Admin/php.ini file in your ftp program. Be sure to refresh or log-out/log-in afterwards. btw, I'm using HostGator, also.
> 
> _"Open the admin php.ini and change settings to the ones below. Worked for me.
> _
> Code:
> magic_quotes_gpc = Off;register_globals = Off;default_charset	= UTF-8;memory_limit = 64M;post_max_size = 999M;max_execution_time = 18000;upload_max_filesize = 999M;safe_mode = Off;mysql.connect_timeout = 20;session.use_cookies = On;session.use_trans_sid = Off;session.gc_maxlifetime = 12000000;allow_url_fopen = on;
> _You may also need to log out and back into the admin after making the changes."_


I did, but I had the same error. But now thanks to Jose I upload everything just fine Thank you anyways. What I have problems now is with the taxes not showing up on the check out page. Ho well


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Ruimpress said:


> I did, but I had the same error. But now thanks to Jose I upload everything just fine Thank you anyways. What I have problems now is with the taxes not showing up on the check out page. Ho well


 Rui, I don't see where you are seeing a 64m upload limit? Both the php.ini files have a 999 upload limit, as well as the httpaccess file. Have you taken a look at the httpaccess file to make sure the asrick is in place?
# 3. Set max upload file size. Most hosts will limit this and not allow it to be overridden but you can try
# php_value upload_max_filesize 999M


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Ruimpress said:


> I did, but I had the same error. But now thanks to Jose I upload everything just fine Thank you anyways. What I have problems now is with the taxes not showing up on the check out page. Ho well


Be sure to set up the Geo Zones and indicate what products are Taxeable.


----------



## Ruimpress

Zippy Doodah said:


> Rui, I don't see where you are seeing a 64m upload limit? Both the php.ini files have a 999 upload limit, as well as the httpaccess file. Have you taken a look at the httpaccess file to make sure the asrick is in place?
> # 3. Set max upload file size. Most hosts will limit this and not allow it to be overridden but you can try
> # php_value upload_max_filesize 999M


Here is what I mean: first picture is in import/export,second picture is in Cpanel, notice the 64M is locked can not be change, third picture is my settings in PHP.ini

I try contact support and here is they response. Hello, 

The upload_max_filesize setting is one that cannot be modified on our shared and reseller servers. (PHP settings that cannot be changed « HostGator.com Support Portal) We recommend uploading the file via FTP or splitting the file into smaller pieces if possible. 

If this is not a possibility you may want to consider switching to a VPS or Dedicated server plan with us as you would then have greater control over the various settings. 

If you have any additional questions or concerns please do not hesitate to contact us back. Thank you and have a great weekend.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

After much debate and trying to deal with the old PHPBB forums and the robots and spammers I decided to just start the OT forums over with a bit of an easier system to work with. 

These are now set up and will be supported along with this new release of OT in OpenCart.

This is in my opnion the transitional point for the project...

OpenTshirts Forums - Index 

You will have re-register but they are there. If can lets move these support issues and things to the new forums so Jose, me and a few others can track all this.

Ukracer and others that were admins once you register please let me know and I will move you to admins/moderators.


----------



## The Sandbox

Anyone have any idea how to change the order of the Product Colors in the studio.

The price tab has the product colors in alphabetical order. But the floating Products window (where you can select print region) has an apparent random order of available colors.

Having these two match would be ideal.

Also, is there a place on the front-end where the customer can access "saved designs?"

As always, thanks.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Ruimpress said:


> Here is what I mean: first picture is in import/export,second picture is in Cpanel, notice the 64M is locked can not be change, third picture is my settings in PHP.ini
> 
> I try contact support and here is they response. Hello,
> 
> The upload_max_filesize setting is one that cannot be modified on our shared and reseller servers. (PHP settings that cannot be changed « HostGator.com Support Portal) We recommend uploading the file via FTP or splitting the file into smaller pieces if possible.
> 
> If this is not a possibility you may want to consider switching to a VPS or Dedicated server plan with us as you would then have greater control over the various settings.
> 
> If you have any additional questions or concerns please do not hesitate to contact us back. Thank you and have a great weekend.


I'll be darn? wonder why the difference. Maybe because we are on different ends of the Country? Don't know! Here is what mine is..


----------



## lollo2084

The Sandbox said:


> Anyone have any idea how to change the order of the Product Colors in the studio.
> 
> The price tab has the product colors in alphabetical order. But the floating Products window (where you can select print region) has an apparent random order of available colors.
> 
> Having these two match would be ideal.
> 
> Also, is there a place on the front-end where the customer can access "saved designs?"
> 
> As always, thanks.


I've got the same problem. "Product colors" menu contains many bugs

-When you create some colors they do not appear all in the list, you have to go into the menu settings> options and significantly increase Default Items Per Page (Admin) to see all them
-After creating about 40-50 colors composed of two or more colors, the program begins to randomly switch the order

I published a post a few pages ago where it was explained the problem, but no one reply.

This bugs are present in both stand.alone and module.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

We have to move support to the OT forums we cannot track them here. that are just getting buried in this one thread. 

OpenTshirts Forums - Index


----------



## heartlandgraphic

I have registered for your new forums have not received activation email in either my inbox or spam box


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> After much debate and trying to deal with the old PHPBB forums and the robots and spammers I decided to just start the OT forums over with a bit of an easier system to work with.


I think it will be worth it Tom



> Ukracer and others that were admins once you register please let me know and I will move you to admins/moderators.


I am registered Tom. I have checked the activation without being Admin and it all works just fine so users will get a much better experience on the new forums and they are already assisting each other in here .

If we can get support issues all taking place on your new forums this will ensure everyone can find what they need .

Regards Andy T


----------



## ukracer

Zippy Doodah said:


> I'll be darn? wonder why the difference. Maybe because we are on different ends of the Country? Don't know! Here is what mine is..


Those settings are not Cpanel though Zippy. That screen shot looks like open cart. I THINK these settings are affected by Ht.access.

Host gator actually changed my settings in ht.access


----------



## AdvancedArtist

ukracer said:


> I think it will be worth it Tom
> 
> 
> 
> I am registered Tom. I have checked the activation without being Admin and it all works just fine so users will get a much better experience on the new forums and they are already assisting each other in here .
> 
> If we can get support issues all taking place on your new forums this will ensure everyone can find what they need .
> 
> Regards Andy T


Hi Andy,

Thanks for signing up I just updated you to Admin so you have complete access etc.

Thanks for all your help it is appreciated.


----------



## ukracer

heartlandgraphic said:


> I have registered for your new forums have not received activation email in either my inbox or spam box


I have just registered and mine worked fine . I have admin now. I will check your registration and see what it says. lol


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Thanks for signing up I just updated you to Admin so you have complete access etc.
> 
> Thanks for all your help it is appreciated.


Ok Tom no problem. Been a long road but looks like its getting less steep..


----------



## ukracer

heartlandgraphic said:


> I have registered for your new forums have not received activation email in either my inbox or spam box


Can you send me the link to the forums you registered on as I can not see heartlandgraphic on the new ones at all.


----------



## frawgwild

Ruimpress said:


> Here is what I mean: first picture is in import/export,second picture is in Cpanel, notice the 64M is locked can not be change, third picture is my settings in PHP.ini
> 
> I try contact support and here is they response. Hello,
> 
> The upload_max_filesize setting is one that cannot be modified on our shared and reseller servers. (PHP settings that cannot be changed « HostGator.com Support Portal) We recommend uploading the file via FTP or splitting the file into smaller pieces if possible.
> 
> If this is not a possibility you may want to consider switching to a VPS or Dedicated server plan with us as you would then have greater control over the various settings.
> 
> If you have any additional questions or concerns please do not hesitate to contact us back. Thank you and have a great weekend.


I think you guys covered this, but I will throw it out there again. There are two php.ini files you have to change in order for those settings to take hold. The first one is in the root of your site. The other is in the Admin folder. Make sure you change both of them. 

If you are on a resellers server you might have to have them lift the limits for you. If you are on a shared server, you should be able to change them without HG cutting you back. 

The only time that you will run into a problem is if you continue to exceed those limits and they see that excess in their reports. Since you are only doing it a few times at most, you should be fine. It usually takes a complaint from someone on your server for them to investigate slow performance and they find that you have changed those limits. If they do, they will just set them back to the default limits and let you know through email.

But now that Jose has broken them out into smaller files that solves the problem.

Jordi


----------



## ukracer

Hiya have just activated 5 new member on the NEW OT forums. Not too sure why the activation email you received has not worked as I posted earlier I registered myself and it worked fine . Some seem to work fine as well so we will see what we can come up with but if you cant get access just let me know.

Regards Andy T


----------



## Zippy Doodah

frawgwild said:


> I think you guys covered this, but I will throw it out there again. There are two php.ini files you have to change in order for those settings to take hold. The first one is in the root of your site. The other is in the Admin folder. Make sure you change both of them.
> 
> If you are on a resellers server you might have to have them lift the limits for you. If you are on a shared server, you should be able to change them without HG cutting you back.
> 
> The only time that you will run into a problem is if you continue to exceed those limits and they see that excess in their reports. Since you are only doing it a few times at most, you should be fine. It usually takes a complaint from someone on your server for them to investigate slow performance and they find that you have changed those limits. If they do, they will just set them back to the default limits and let you know through email.
> 
> But now that Jose has broken them out into smaller files that solves the problem.
> 
> Jordi


 I originally had a problem with the upload size too. So, I used Sandbox's tip and edited the Admin php.ini file by adding _post_max_size = 999M;_ and it worked. Haven't had an upload problem since. Took the 101+ mb file like a Shark! Not trying to say I know what I'm doing ..just sayin' what worked for me


----------



## vlaj

well, just to let you know. adfter not being able to solve the upload problems i had i went off to do a fresh install and it works now after changing my php.ini's in root and admin...so good to have it workin...thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

It took some time but. finally we are on the other side. More integrations to come. 

More features.. 
More functions.
More liberty..

All the opencart modules.. all the open source control over your online destiny. And it is not just free! Its open source!

Customized for a specific product.. No problem

Mithra Sport | Personalizza i tuoi parastinchi!

Or your shop...

Custom T-Shirts, Screen Printing Greenville, NC Eastern NC | Ink'd Threads

Or whatever you can imagine..

My friends here and in the industry..

Thank you for empowering me/us to do this!


----------



## ukracer

AdvancedArtist said:


> It took some time but. finally we are on the other side. More integrations to come.
> 
> More features..
> More functions.
> More liberty..
> 
> All the opencart modules.. all the open source control over your online destiny. And it is not just free! Its open source!
> 
> Customized for a specific product.. No problem
> 
> Mithra Sport | Personalizza i tuoi parastinchi!
> 
> Or your shop...
> 
> Custom T-Shirts, Screen Printing Greenville, NC Eastern NC | Ink'd Threads
> 
> Or whatever you can imagine..
> 
> My friends here and in the industry..
> 
> Thank you for empowering me/us to do this!


Congratulations Tom. 

It was worth us pestering you at times and having patience at other times. lol 

You dream has only just started though.......despite the pessimists and doubters it has immense potential NOW with a very large platform.


----------



## prteez

apna said:


> Tom
> 
> quick question any way i can use SEO enabled urls in opencart and the designer?
> 
> currently i use SEO friendly urls, have spent quite a bit of time indexing these urls in search engine etc, to use this module as currently configured in the vqmod file, i have to turn off this feature in opencart and switch back to the long urls.
> 
> The designer will not load from the product page when clicked if seo urls are turned on. anyway i can correct this? i have tried making my own changes to this file and seo/url files but no luck.
> 
> Thanks


Don't know if you fixed this already but this is out of the opencart HTACCESS file. I might help. 

# If your opencart installation does not run on the main web folder make sure you folder it does run in ie. / becomes /shop/


----------



## RodgonTheArtist

I would love to try this out. Can someone please post a link to where i can download it pretty please


----------



## ukracer

RodgonTheArtist said:


> I would love to try this out. Can someone please post a link to where i can download it pretty please


The link and instructions are on this page.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t141019-83.html


----------



## Tallyplayer

Doing a complete uninstall and reinstall for the third time. I cannot shake the Http 403 error code, I even spent tedious time looking at the permissions of every file and folder. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## ukracer

Tallyplayer said:


> Doing a complete uninstall and reinstall for the third time. I cannot shake the Http 403 error code, I even spent tedious time looking at the permissions of every file and folder. Any tips would be appreciated.


what host are you on??


----------



## frawgwild

Tallyplayer said:


> Doing a complete uninstall and reinstall for the third time. I cannot shake the Http 403 error code, I even spent tedious time looking at the permissions of every file and folder. Any tips would be appreciated.



First, make sure you are using OC 1.5.4.1 and not the New 1.5.5.1. That version hasn't been tested with OT. 

If you would also please use the OpenTshirts forums we can better assist you with installation problems etc. We're trying to keep them centrally located so that we can close this thread. 

Jordi


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Just to update this thread.....

The new release is out and available for download free at OpenTshirts.org - OpenTshirts.org Open Source T-Shirt Deisgn System 

You will find everything in the downloads section. This version in fully integrated with Opencart a very powerful free open source e-commerce system.

Some sample sites...

Custom T-Shirts, Screen Printing Greenville, NC Eastern NC | Ink'd Threads 

Ruiz impressions

Crow River Sports

Much Wear

and there are more coming online everyday..

Thanks for you patience here in the forums..


----------



## Fluid

Awesome work as always Tom.

Sent from somewhere using my T-Shirt Forums App


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Fluid said:


> Awesome work as always Tom.
> 
> Sent from somewhere using my T-Shirt Forums App


Thanks Richard.


----------



## uniquekreations

Very nice!!! worth the wait & then some....


----------



## jurigendel

AdvancedArtist said:


> Just to update this thread.....
> 
> The new release is out and available for download free at OpenTshirts.org - OpenTshirts.org Open Source T-Shirt Deisgn System
> 
> You will find everything in the downloads section. This version in fully integrated with Opencart a very powerful free open source e-commerce system.
> 
> Some sample sites...
> 
> Custom T-Shirts, Screen Printing Greenville, NC Eastern NC | Ink'd Threads
> 
> Ruiz impressions
> 
> Crow River Sports
> 
> Much Wear
> 
> and there are more coming online everyday..
> 
> Thanks for you patience here in the forums..


Is there any information on when the designer tool will be available for the DTG market? 
You should have a newsletter signup for the DTG-users so we will know when it´s ready. 

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## 59graphix

Any new releases will be posted on the Open T-Shirts Forum. You can get all tthe new info there as well.

OpenTshirts Forums - Index


----------



## AdvancedArtist

jurigendel said:


> Is there any information on when the designer tool will be available for the DTG market?
> You should have a newsletter signup for the DTG-users so we will know when it´s ready.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys!


I will check with development today. It should not be a long time but.. We have had a massive response to the update and a newsletter I sent out. 

So we are in catch up mode at the moment.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

jurigendel said:


> Is there any information on when the designer tool will be available for the DTG market?
> You should have a newsletter signup for the DTG-users so we will know when it´s ready.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys!


Well it seems that several of the users in the OpenTshirts community may have this DTG mod done... or very close to it.

Tutorial - Opentshirts Laserprint Mod

This is one of the powerful benefits of open source.. Community working together with free open software and helped each other to build a custom solution for their unique needs. 

Which can then be shared freely with the community.

Gotta love it!


----------



## studiostefan

Hi! 

I've been testing this great tool locally and wish to play around with the source code. I know my way around action script, but never worked with flex. If anyone could give me advice on how to correctly set up the files in flash builder, i'd be very happy!

So far I tried the different project types, but found out that Actionscript project had the right folder structure. However, when I start a new project and copy the files into the correct folders, i get 23 errors in the Problems tab. It's asking for files that isn't there. I can't find any way to export the project to .swf either. Am i missing a framework or plugin to flash builder?

Thanks for your time!
Stefan


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Hi Stefan,

I received your email about your opentshirts forums account. Not sure what happened with the activation email but I activated your account manually. So you can get in OT forums now.

There are several developers and people that know the code on the OpenTshirts Forums - Index they might be able to assist you.

I can have one of my developers look at your errors and offer some advice also.


----------



## studiostefan

AdvancedArtist said:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> I received your email about your opentshirts forums account. Not sure what happened with the activation email but I activated your account manually. So you can get in OT forums now.
> 
> There are several developers and people that know the code on the OpenTshirts Forums - Index they might be able to assist you.
> 
> I can have one of my developers look at your errors and offer some advice also.


Thank you! I believe the errors are a result of me doing something wrong when i set up the files in adobe flash builder, and nothing wrong with the code. I know exactly what lines of code i wish to edit and how to do it. The problem is setting it up correctly in flash builder and recompile the swf file.

I'll move over to the opentshirts forum and post there. Thanks again! 

Stefan


----------



## AdvancedArtist

studiostefan said:


> Thank you! I believe the errors are a result of me doing something wrong when i set up the files in adobe flash builder, and nothing wrong with the code. I know exactly what lines of code i wish to edit and how to do it. The problem is setting it up correctly in flash builder and recompile the swf file.
> 
> I'll move over to the opentshirts forum and post there. Thanks again!
> 
> Stefan


Thanks Stefan.. what you are doing is sort of moving the Action Scripting and other software programming to another platform. Which I am sure can be done it is just a question of how.


----------



## studiostefan

AdvancedArtist said:


> Thanks Stefan.. what you are doing is sort of moving the Action Scripting and other software programming to another platform. Which I am sure can be done it is just a question of how.


Okay! I noticed that others mentioned that they were using flash builder. What is the correct platform to use?


----------



## OSSKOBRET

I have my domain through go daddy 
will open shirts work on their woodpress platform for web hosting 
they are having a sale that sounds good but only if they can work together


----------



## AdvancedArtist

OSSKOBRET said:


> I have my domain through go daddy
> will open shirts work on their woodpress platform for web hosting
> they are having a sale that sounds good but only if they can work together


Hi OSSKOBRET,

We have head that working godaddy hosting is not working out to well with Opentshirts. Opentshirts is a very complex system and requires certain system configurations and tools. 

I prefer hostgator..

and there are some others work listed in the OT forums.


----------



## OSSKOBRET

Thanks for the advice
I cant wait to start useing this tool
great work


----------



## freebird1963

OSSKOBRET said:


> I have my domain through go daddy
> will open shirts work on their woodpress platform for web hosting
> they are having a sale that sounds good but only if they can work together


I use godaddys free webhosting and the old verison worked somewhat. But you could not upload the clipart/fonts/products cuz the files were too big. Not sure if their paid hosting allows more control.


----------



## heartlandgraphic

freebird1963 said:


> I use godaddys free webhosting and the old verison worked somewhat. But you could not upload the clipart/fonts/products cuz the files were too big. Not sure if their paid hosting allows more control.


to get any type of performance your going to need to pay for a hosting package check out namecheap or from what others say HostGator or go with a VPS then you will have full control and you can use a free open source control panel

and before paying for shared hosting i would also ask them how many accounts they put on a server also location of the data center if your in US try to get something in dallas


----------



## RAV7

this is a great t-shirt design product. thank you very much. i was designing my website using an open cart platform and currently have the software installed on my website. i will be staging and testing the website soon. for those of you who are dtg based, what if anything have you done to customize openshirts as some elements are more appropriate for silk screeners.


----------



## ukracer

RAV7 said:


> this is a great t-shirt design product. thank you very much. i was designing my website using an open cart platform and currently have the software installed on my website. i will be staging and testing the website soon. for those of you who are dtg based, what if anything have you done to customize openshirts as some elements are more appropriate for silk screeners.


One of the users has done a mod and got a DTG /laser version working . Its all documented in a thread on the opentshirts.org forum

Regards ANdy T


----------



## Kenan

How about magneto, is it integrated with that?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Kenan said:


> How about magneto, is it integrated with that?


Hi Kenan,

At this time there is no bridge or integration to Magento hopefully a 3rd party or we can get around to that. But we are just overwhelmed with new users at the moment so it might be a sometime.


----------



## mesewsatx

I'd love to see a module for embroidery and rhinestone design.


----------



## kentpyper

I have looked.. is there an updated installation guide to install on to opencart?


----------



## ukracer

kentpyper said:


> I have looked.. is there an updated installation guide to install on to opencart?


There are numerous guides and people who can help over at opentshirts.org. Thats the best place to post for support.


----------



## RAV7

i've posted this issue on the opentshirts forum. my website designer imbedded the design tutorial into my website. when i cancel the video while playing, the audio track continues to play. he has an apple with a different browser. when he does this the audio track stops playing. i have firefox with the latest flashplayer, so we suspect the problem is with the browser. does anyone else have this problem and is there a fix? thanks


----------



## ukracer

RAV7 said:


> i've posted this issue on the opentshirts forum. my website designer imbedded the design tutorial into my website. when i cancel the video while playing, the audio track continues to play. he has an apple with a different browser. when he does this the audio track stops playing. i have firefox with the latest flashplayer, so we suspect the problem is with the browser. does anyone else have this problem and is there a fix? thanks


I use firefox and it does the same for me now you mention it but if I stop the video and then close it its fine. I will keep looking at what might be causing it.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

For those using this system we have released version 1.1 with some major changes to the design studio itself.

www.demo,opentshirts.org 

You can download the free update at 

OpenTshirts.org - Downloads

You can install with these instructions

The new version has been released it is on the download page as Version 1.1 enjoy...

To upgrade upload the new file from the downloads page to you root install folder of Opencart/Opentshrts system. Then Go to Modules->Opentshirts->Edit
Click on Upgrade Tab then Upgrade Button and its done!

I think with this release the system is much easier for users to create designs get quotes and order.


----------



## Quotegenerator

The first link does not work. Please correct.


----------



## mgparrish

Quotegenerator said:


> The first link does not work. Please correct.


 
There is a comma in the link by mistake ... use this.

Demo Store


----------



## reure

The demo looks good!

Will there be a new stand alone version soon?

Thanks!


----------



## ukracer

reure said:


> The demo looks good!
> 
> Will there be a new stand alone version soon?
> 
> Thanks!


I think the direction has changed and the stand alone version is not planned to be updated.

If you check put opentshirt.org forums you will see the guru on the stand alone version wch1zpink has already altered his stand alone to the latest version though.

http://www.opentshirts.org/forums/index.php?topic=411.0;topicseen


----------



## OpusVista

I get a virus warning when i go into Demo Store


----------



## AdvancedArtist

That is a old warning still in your security systems data base...

Sucuri SiteCheck - Free Website Malware Scanner


----------



## marinot

Hi
We are in Melbourne Australia, just starting our DTG business at the moment we are trying to get our site up with Deconetwork, but looking at the Ink'd site which is great, I wondering what direction to go, we are servicing only our local market, do you have any advise? can you set up the site for us using openshirt? is there someone that could build it for us? we have all our local suppliers in place and t-shirt templates, also have payement gateway
any help would be appriciated. a site identical to Ink'd with a different skin would be perfect!!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

marinot said:


> Hi
> We are in Melbourne Australia, just starting our DTG business at the moment we are trying to get our site up with Deconetwork, but looking at the Ink'd site which is great, I wondering what direction to go, we are servicing only our local market, do you have any advise? can you set up the site for us using openshirt? is there someone that could build it for us? we have all our local suppliers in place and t-shirt templates, also have payement gateway
> any help would be appriciated. a site identical to Ink'd with a different skin would be perfect!!


According to Jose the DTG release for the latest update of OpenTshirts should out within a week. Then it should be very easy to set up site for your needs.

You can check out sites like 
OpenCart | ThemeForest
To look an theme/template options for your site.

This next release will actually open the system up for DTG, Sublimation and other forms of printing/decorating that does not work based on color and locations in the pricing process.


----------



## Needhelp

I know this has probably been asked any times but right now I don't have time to read every message. But can your open source info work with Wordpress?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Needhelp said:


> I know this has probably been asked any times but right now I don't have time to read every message. But can your open source info work with Wordpress?


Integration into word press is not possible at the moment but you could set up a store and link to it from WordPress.

Currently OT is integrate with Opencart www.opencart.com 

Following the open source frame of Opencart or the Pure MVC frame work.

There is a demo of the current screen printing version here

Demo Store 

You could set a up store with a theme that resembles you WordPress and then link to the store.


----------



## marinot

Hi, Doen't the ink'd site cater for DTG?


----------



## ReelHard

Since there is 94 pages and I made it to 45....

Is there a way to limit how many colors someone can use to design a shirt?...ie if you only have a 6 color press someone can't order say a 8 color design.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

ReelHard said:


> Since there is 94 pages and I made it to 45....
> 
> Is there a way to limit how many colors someone can use to design a shirt?...ie if you only have a 6 color press someone can't order say a 8 color design.


Yes in the admin you can set that up.


----------



## ReelHard

Thanks Tom


----------



## ipsd

AdvancedArtist said:


> According to Jose the DTG release for the latest update of OpenTshirts should out within a week. Then it should be very easy to set up site for your needs.
> 
> You can check out sites like
> OpenCart | ThemeForest
> To look an theme/template options for your site.
> 
> This next release will actually open the system up for DTG, Sublimation and other forms of printing/decorating that does not work based on color and locations in the pricing process.


Tom,
Will this new dtg release integrate into the current program or will it be it's own program.
I do screen print, dtg, sub and it would be great if it worked as one program...I.e
I set my admin to price per color up to 4 color, but if it goes over 4 color it prices it per item....


----------



## ukracer

ipsd said:


> Tom,
> Will this new dtg release integrate into the current program or will it be it's own program.
> I do screen print, dtg, sub and it would be great if it worked as one program...I.e
> I set my admin to price per color up to 4 color, but if it goes over 4 color it prices it per item....


If you go to the Open T shirts forum we have set up 3 threads for suggestions regarding DTG/Transfer/Vinyl printers.

Jose has asked for suggestions as he is a programmer and not a printer and he really needs to know whats needed and then work out whats possible.

regards Andy T


----------



## rodriguez03

Question? for tom

I ran to the website opentshirts.org truw a google search. I was doing some reserch on a online designer tool. Now to the question why my internet security as opentshirts.org as not safe in big red letters DO NOT PROCED TO THIS WEBSITE HIGH RISK NOT SAFE. I seen lots of good stuff about the opentshirts tool but I am kinda hesitant on downloading anything from opentshirts.org when it always gives me that high risk warning.


----------



## DigitalMayhem

rodriguez03 said:


> Question? for tom
> 
> I ran to the website opentshirts.org truw a google search. I was doing some reserch on a online designer tool. Now to the question why my internet security as opentshirts.org as not safe in big red letters DO NOT PROCED TO THIS WEBSITE HIGH RISK NOT SAFE. I seen lots of good stuff about the opentshirts tool but I am kinda hesitant on downloading anything from opentshirts.org when it always gives me that high risk warning.


Don't be a wuss, and get a different internet security program, because the one you use is keeping you from all the goodness. 

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## rodriguez03

Is not about being a wuss or what ever you mean by that remark. I dont need to get a new internet security program. what I have is one of the best in the market. And my question is not about my internet security software. All thougth I like the opentshirts concept. I have a high standard when it comes to security for me and my costomers that will go in to my website. I have read on this same post that the opentshirts.org as been hijack twice. I'd rather be safe than sorry, and ask question. Even if it keeps me from all the goodness like you said. And by the way are you tom.


----------



## DigitalMayhem

rodriguez03 said:


> Is not about being a wuss or what ever you mean by that remark. I dont need to get a new internet security program. what I have is one of the best in the market. And my question is not about my internet security software. All thougth I like the opentshirts concept. I have a high standard when it comes to security for me and my costomers that will go in to my website. I have read on this same post that the opentshirts.org as been hijack twice. I'd rather be safe than sorry, and ask question. Even if it keeps me from all the goodness like you said. And by the way are you tom.


Nooooooo, I'm not tom, and have no affiliation with him or his company. I'm just a guy with a big mouth that likes opentshirts. 

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## 59graphix

rodriguez03 said:


> Is not about being a wuss or what ever you mean by that remark. I dont need to get a new internet security program. what I have is one of the best in the market. And my question is not about my internet security software. All thougth I like the opentshirts concept. I have a high standard when it comes to security for me and my costomers that will go in to my website. I have read on this same post that the opentshirts.org as been hijack twice. I'd rather be safe than sorry, and ask question. Even if it keeps me from all the goodness like you said. And by the way are you tom.


Just send Tom a private message He will get back to you pretty soon.

___________________________________



> I'm just a guy with a big mouth that likes opentshirts.


Hey big mouth. Love the attitude!! LMFAO!!! I bet you print t-shirts?!! LOL!


----------



## DigitalMayhem

59graphix said:


> Hey big mouth. Love the attitude!! LMFAO!!! I bet you print t-shirts?!! LOL!


Yes, I print and have been exposed to too many fumes I'm starting to think. Lol. 

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## marinot

Hi, Are you able to help with a site same Inkd threads?


----------



## drdeath19134

What theme is this.???




AdvancedArtist said:


> Integration into word press is not possible at the moment but you could set up a store and link to it from WordPress.
> 
> Currently OT is integrate with Opencart www.opencart.com
> 
> Following the open source frame of Opencart or the Pure MVC frame work.
> 
> There is a demo of the current screen printing version here
> 
> Demo Store
> 
> You could set a up store with a theme that resembles you WordPress and then link to the store.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

There is something new coming up in the next few days. A 3rd party built a custom hosting solution with OpenTshirts with a on click install anyone can do from the admin on high-end state of the servers and software and will be offering very affordable hosting pricing.

Finally other players are getting in the mix.


----------



## ajspin

Have been trying to contact you thru your site and by private message - no reply... need to know about installation of open t shirts on current site - hosted by webs - can it be done? also need a cart.


----------



## apna

tom, 

any update re the other/DTG version by Jose, i read earlier that this would also be released soon?

thanks


----------



## drdeath19134

AdvancedArtist said:


> There is something new coming up in the next few days. A 3rd party built a custom hosting solution with OpenTshirts with a on click install anyone can do from the admin on high-end state of the servers and software and will be offering very affordable hosting pricing.
> 
> Finally other players are getting in the mix.


I already have a hosting reseller plan. no problem installing the designer program.


----------



## faxport

hi, does anyone can recommend me a javascritp open source FREE designer?


----------



## freebird1963

faxport said:


> hi, does anyone can recommend me a javascritp open source FREE designer?


Not really cool to try to get a different FREE one on a discussion about a free one. Tom has put a lot of work into this. Best to start your own thread or try google/bing/altavista search engines.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

faxport said:


> hi, does anyone can recommend me a javascritp open source FREE designer?


The source code for openTshirts is on their website, www.opentshirts.org on the downloads page. It's available to everyone for tweeking and customizing


----------



## EmbroideryImages

To Everyone,

Has anybody heard when the html5 is going to be released?
I was told that they are working on the html5 version, but that was several weeks back.

Roger


----------



## AdvancedArtist

*Status Update*

3 Status Updates...

1. DTG version should be released with a week actually this version lets you sell DTG and Screen Printing in the same store. www.demo.opentshirts.org is where you can see it as it is now.

2. We have partnered with a 3rd party to bring you are turn key hosting solution with auto install and set up with competitive hosting pricing. This means you can have the store and design system set up and running with your logo in less than 20 minutes.

3. We should have the studio working on IOS and Andriod within a few weeks. Not HTML 5 but as a quick install App.

Stand by more to come.


----------



## marinot

*Re: Status Update*



AdvancedArtist said:


> 3 Status Updates...
> 
> 1. DTG version should be released with a week actually this version lets you sell DTG and Screen Printing in the same store. www.demo.opentshirts.org is where you can see it as it is now.
> 
> 2. We have partnered with a 3rd party to bring you are turn key hosting solution with auto install and set up with competitive hosting pricing. This means you can have the store and design system set up and running with your logo in less than 20 minutes.
> 
> 3. We should have the studio working on IOS and Andriod within a few weeks. Not HTML 5 but as a quick install App.
> 
> Stand by more to come.


That is Fantastic news, I'm with DECO at the moment and would love to try the new version.... let me know ASAP I'm in Australia, will we be able to load our own products? and our payment gateway?


----------



## apna

Tom,

Thank, look forward to both upgrades. 
tnank you


----------



## AdvancedArtist

*Re: Status Update*



marinot said:


> That is Fantastic news, I'm with DECO at the moment and would love to try the new version.... let me know ASAP I'm in Australia, will we be able to load our own products? and our payment gateway?


Yes actually we have users doing allot more than just t-shirts with the system you can load any sort of product into the system. You also can use any gateway supported by Opencart or Opencart modules.

Because the current OT is an Opencart module you have all flexibility of Opencart and the modules for Opencart.


----------



## EmbroideryImages

*Re: Status Update*



AdvancedArtist said:


> Yes actually we have users doing allot more than just t-shirts with the system you can load any sort of product into the system. You also can use any gateway supported by Opencart or Opencart modules.
> 
> Because the current OT is an Opencart module you have all flexibility of Opencart and the modules for Opencart.


What happen is the forum down, I am getting a 404 error.
Also will there going to be an new standalone for DTG?

Roger


----------



## ukracer

*Re: Status Update*



EmbroideryImages said:


> What happen is the forum down, I am getting a 404 error.
> Also will there going to be an new standalone for DTG?
> 
> Roger


Roger I think the forums have been updated as its now running the latest version. 

I dont "think" any more standalone versions are planned, BUT I stand to be corrected. The new DTG demo looks to be so much more user friendly though from what I have looked at for about 5 mins.


----------



## Smokestack

*Re: Status Update*



ukracer said:


> Roger I think the forums have been updated as its now running the latest version.
> 
> I dont "think" any more standalone versions are planned, BUT I stand to be corrected. The new DTG demo looks to be so much more user friendly though from what I have looked at for about 5 mins.


This doesn't mean that we can't get creative with the studio source code and tweak things ourselves and make our own new versions


----------



## ukracer

*Re: Status Update*



Smokestack said:


> This doesn't mean that we can't get creative with the studio source code and tweak things ourselves and make our own new versions


That is so true with open source !


----------



## AdvancedArtist

*Re: Status Update*

We are in the midst of a very big set of upgrades...

Turnkey hosted solution online...
All new site moved to .com
and the new version to be released within days...

Allot of working going on around there but should be all done by tomorrow afternoon.

Anyone can take any part of the code or system and do what ever they want to with it. 

for example...

T-Shirt Café did some changing around of things...


----------



## RAV7

*Re: Status Update*

first of all, thanks for the wonderful work you have done. i'm sure you are a godsend to many. is there any news on the dtg/screenprinters module that was to be released in june?


----------



## ukracer

*Re: Status Update*



RAV7 said:


> first of all, thanks for the wonderful work you have done. i'm sure you are a godsend to many. is there any news on the dtg/screenprinters module that was to be released in june?


yes mate a Beta version is available on the open t shirt web site. just check out the forums there for more info.


----------



## abelcarh

excuse me , i want to know where can i download the tool for free


----------



## AdvancedArtist

The new release version 1.2 is available at 

Home on the downloads page.

This release supports DTG, Screen Printing and Transfers. You can also set up site to offer different printing based on customer quantities. Under 24 could go to DTG and over to Screen Printing etc....

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88SOhL6Y3Kk[/MEDIA]

Many improvements and updates.


----------



## ipsd

AdvancedArtist said:


> The new release version 1.2 is available at
> 
> Home on the downloads page.
> 
> This release supports DTG, Screen Printing and Transfers. You can also set up site to offer different printing based on customer quantities. Under 24 could go to DTG and over to Screen Printing etc....
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88SOhL6Y3Kk[/media]
> 
> Many improvements and updates.


Tom
Would there happen to be a step by step video on how to update to the new version? When the last update came out I got a bit lost on how to update my current site
Thanks
Cheryl


----------



## AdvancedArtist

ipsd said:


> Tom
> Would there happen to be a step by step video on how to update to the new version? When the last update came out I got a bit lost on how to update my current site
> Thanks
> Cheryl


Step one... Back Up Your Web Site 
Step two upload the zip file to the root folder of your OT installation.
Step three Extract the files
Then from the OpenCart admin go to Extensions/Modules/Opentshirts and then you will see the upgrade tab.


----------



## ipsd

Thanks I will give it a go!


----------



## ipsd

AdvancedArtist said:


> Step one... Back Up Your Web Site
> Step two upload the zip file to the root folder of your OT installation.
> Step three Extract the files
> Then from the OpenCart admin go to Extensions/Modules/Opentshirts and then you will see the upgrade tab.


sorry Tom, me again!
I did the update and it worked great, but when I go to the Printing Method tab to enable it tells me permission denied. I can access everything else on the site but not that. Do you know what may be causing this?
Thanks😄


----------



## AdvancedArtist

ipsd said:


> sorry Tom, me again!
> I did the update and it worked great, but when I go to the Printing Method tab to enable it tells me permission denied. I can access everything else on the site but not that. Do you know what may be causing this?
> Thanks😄


Can you post this over at the OT forums if it needs to be known I would like to have in the forums. Most likely a permission on a file was not allowed. Something simple I am sure.


----------



## ipsd

Ok I put it under the General Support Tab


----------



## AdvancedArtist

ipsd said:


> sorry Tom, me again!
> I did the update and it worked great, but when I go to the Printing Method tab to enable it tells me permission denied. I can access everything else on the site but not that. Do you know what may be causing this?
> Thanks😄


I think this will fix it, just go to system-users-user groups and give permission to top administrator


----------



## ipsd

Worked! Thanks


----------



## AdvancedArtist

ipsd said:


> Worked! Thanks


Yeah your account has to be top admin to mess with the pricing and printing methods.. Just a security thing. Thanks for the update and enjoy the new release.


----------



## jentshirt

does anyone know when there be a html verson out


----------



## ipsd

Tom
I posted this on forum but haven't received an answer yet so I thought I might catch you here. I have my site up and running with the new version but when you choose dtg or transfer and import an image the color choice box comes up. I think this might be confusing for customers since both methods are for full color...any way to get that box not to come up
Thanks


----------



## fix

Hi Tom, firstly hats off for this resource its been needed for a while, but can you tell me why you went with flash over svg?

thanks

Phil


----------



## mgparrish

fix said:


> Hi Tom, firstly hats off for this resource its been needed for a while, but can you tell me why you went with flash over svg?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Phil


Not speaking for Tom but SVG is an XML based vector image format, not a program development platform.


----------



## fix

mgparrish said:


> Not speaking for Tom but SVG is an XML based vector image format, not a program development platform.


 This was the kind of thing I was thinking of SVG-edit -
(projects page)


phil


----------



## mgparrish

fix said:


> This was the kind of thing I was thinking of SVG-edit -
> (projects page)
> 
> 
> phil


I think your question to Tom would be why he uses Flash vs. HTML 5 and Javascript?

From your link ...

"SVG-edit is a fast, web-based, *JavaScript-driven* SVG drawing editor that works in any *modern* browser. "

That app won't work on Win XP and IE V8. While IE9 is a "modern" browser there is still a huge installed base of XP based computers with IE 8 out there without HTML 5 support. 

Again, not speaking for Tom, but for any development I do, HTML 5 is a really a ways off into the future due to compatibility issues with many installed browsers. The current usage of HTML 5 for the Canvas function is fragmented browser to browser and won't be formalized until 2016. This stuff is OK for Geek development projects and media players and such, but for Online tshirt makers with E-commerce you are excluding many users if you adopt now.

HTML 5 adds the canvas function then Javascript is the programming part.


----------



## fix

mgparrish said:


> I think your question to Tom would be why he uses Flash vs. HTML 5 and Javascript?


no, my question is why flash over svg, svg/javascript is not HML5 and has been a web standard for nearly a decade alto badly implemented by MS.


----------



## mgparrish

fix said:


> no, my question is why flash over svg, svg/javascript is not HML5 and has been a web standard for nearly a decade alto badly implemented by MS.


I think you are really really confused on this.

1. HTML 5 is NOT a standard yet and has not "been a web standard for nearly a decade". The app you refer to uses HTML *5*, not HTML *4.01* which is the current standard covered by 99.9 % of the browsers in use now.

HTML Current Status - W3C

HTML 5 = 

HTML5 Introduction


HTML 4.01 supports Javascript but the "Canvas" function which is part of the HTML 5 standard _is what makes that app you linked to possible_. 

IE running on Win XP does not support the canvas function. And the SVG vector file format requires additional addons in older browsers.

My point is that in order to use that technology your browser must support it. That app you refer to (or anything HTML 5 based), while a very nice app, would be limited in that it is not universally supported yet. 

An online tshirt maker using HTML 5 that a web site owner uses to create revenue risks losing potential sales _if the end consumer buying your tshirts can't use it._

https://code.google.com/p/svg-edit/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions

See the attached screen shot from using IE 8
the screen was captured from this link ..


The HTML5 test - How well does your browser support HTML5?

2. HTML itself has been a web standard much longer than 10 yrs, as it evolves it adds features.

3. SVG is not a platform, language etc. it is a vector file format. That specific application allows use of SVG graphics. Your use of the term "svg/javascript"makes no sense.


----------



## ukracer

mgparrish said:


> I think you are really really confused on this.
> 
> 
> An online tshirt maker using HTML 5 that a web site owner uses to create revenue risks losing potential sales _if the end consumer buying your tshirts can't use it._


Interesting discussion. I am far from a programmer so can see why some of think HTML 5 is the next thing. 

Not sure if this is what the user is also asking in another manner is IPhones do not use flash and many people would use an Iphone to buy one. IF THEY COULD. 

So accepting what you say what path would ther be to allow Iphone users access quickly??

Regards Andy T


----------



## mgparrish

ukracer said:


> Interesting discussion. I am far from a programmer so can see why some of think HTML 5 is the next thing.
> 
> Not sure if this is what the user is also asking in another manner is IPhones do not use flash and many people would use an Iphone to buy one. IF THEY COULD.
> 
> So accepting what you say what path would ther be to allow Iphone users access quickly??
> 
> Regards Andy T


While flash doesn't work in IPhone or IPad browsers it is possible for a developer to take the Flash applications source code and create a native IPhone or IPad app using either Adobe Air or Zinc. In this case the program works like a normal app on your cell phone "desktop". Some changes to the source would need to occur to accommodate touch controls, but it's possible. Zinc has it's own extensions beyond Flash Actionscript to help with that.

Which leads to a larger point, if your Iphone _could_ load an app like Open Tshirt I can't fathom how clumsy and difficult it would be to manipulate the design thru the dinky display. An IPad display would be large enough. While text is not hard to input with a virtual keyboard like you use for texting ... imagine pushing images to higher or lower layers and then crop or resize the clipart by dragging the handles and/or the control "levers". Maybe it's not quite like doing Photoshop on a cell phone, but the same concept holds, cell phones are limited due to lack of mouse and large display.

Also, unless your cart is setup to detect mobile and redirect to the "mobile" enhanced site, then that too is not a friendly user experience. Best to have an app. This forum site had an app made as opposed to force mobile users to always navigate thru a browser session. Bottom line, cell phones suck for some websites and always will, no matter the developers platform.


----------



## JeridHill

I've looked into developing a site like this before Inksoft or DecoNetwork were popular. My initial developmental costs would have been over $50,000. With ongoing development, these sites can easily cost over 6 figures to create and maintain. Tom wrapped all of this into an open source package (a feat all in itself) and is offering it to the public at $0. The beauty about open source is, if you don't like something, you can further develop and cater to your wants and/or needs and offer it to others (and charge accordingly for your work or give it away).

This is the absolute best package available on the market today. Why? Simply because of the potential of what this can be (of course this isn't to belittle what has already been done). We can ask questions about why Tom didn't do this or that, but why aren't we asking why he's offering it as an open source project? Or better yet, why aren't artists and developers everywhere jumping on board and adding to the project?


----------



## samateja

Hi i am going to launch an opencart and opentshirt in online could any one help me.

I will give my ftp username and pwd. Please any one would install me the opencart and opentshirt please...

please give reply my mail id:[email protected]


----------



## Riderz Ready

We had a conference call with Google today and the information we learned was shocking to me and highlights your comments.

We have been running adwords for 4 years now. The dynamics of what kind of device people click from has totally flipped. In the past 12 months 75% of our clicks are from mobile phones, 20% from PC's, and 5% from tablets.

I would have never ever guessed these numbers or anything close to it. Furthermore our click through percentages are 30% higher on cell phones than PC's.

Although I would not personally design a jersey on line I did have one of our guys in his tweens do one in less than 5 minutes. He later showed me how to do it and again not for me but I can surely see in our market where if someone is bored, especially at a race event it is something to do.


----------



## fix

This is the w3 about page for the power of svg,


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Well interesting posts lets put all of this in perspective and proceed from there.

HTML 5 is it everything is it hyped up to be? Currently it has a long way to go before it is ready to compete with Flash/Flex. 

Traditional desktop/laptop traffic still accounts for around 80% of all traffic. Less than 10% tablets and the rest is phones.

Mobile Devices Now Make Up About 20 Percent of U.S. Web Traffic - Ina Fried - Mobile - AllThingsD 

In my opinion what we want is a responsive system that detects what technology the user has then directs them to best experience possible based on that data.

Desktop/Laptop goes to feature rich full browser design studio with the Flex/Flash solution.

Mobile can go to either HTML 5 or an App that is easy to install and the app supports Flash.

Is Flash dead? I think not yet and I do not believe HTML5 is ready. 

Why Flash and HTML5 need each other | ZDNet

We are looking at all this and already have beta apps that support flash thru mobile. We are also looking at HTML 5. Obviously our work will have to evolve and go with the flow. But for this moment I still think Flash/Flex is the best solution.

The design studio side of the system is pretty intense but putting and HTML five of App for the mobile is very doable.


----------



## Riderz Ready

AdvancedArtist said:


> Well interesting posts lets put all of this in perspective and proceed from there.
> 
> HTML 5 is it everything is it hyped up to be? Currently it has a long way to go before it is ready to compete with Flash/Flex.
> 
> Traditional desktop/laptop traffic still accounts for around 80% of all traffic. Less than 10% tablets and the rest is phones.
> 
> Mobile Devices Now Make Up About 20 Percent of U.S. Web Traffic - Ina Fried - Mobile - AllThingsD
> 
> In my opinion what we want is a responsive system that detects what technology the user has then directs them to best experience possible based on that data.
> 
> Desktop/Laptop goes to feature rich full browser design studio with the Flex/Flash solution.
> 
> Mobile can go to either HTML 5 or an App that is easy to install and the app supports Flash.
> 
> Is Flash dead? I think not yet and I do not believe HTML5 is ready.
> 
> Why Flash and HTML5 need each other | ZDNet
> 
> We are looking at all this and already have beta apps that support flash thru mobile. We are also looking at HTML 5. Obviously our work will have to evolve and go with the flow. But for this moment I still think Flash/Flex is the best solution.
> 
> The design studio side of the system is pretty intense but putting and HTML five of App for the mobile is very doable.


I am fascinated by the whole cell phone browsing explosion regardless of the application. If not for Tprint I would still be clueless on this topic - now I am only semi clueless.

Tom - your thoughts are appreciated and make sense but I think you are minimizing smart phones. Your link is a study based back in May 2012. To demonstrate how off that may be to todays world I ran our Adwords stats for 5-1-11 thru 5-1-12 and again for 5-1-12 thru 5-1-13. The results again blew me away. I am so far from a Google/Adwords guru I will not say these stats represent the market but these are hard numbers from our campaign - 

5-1-11 thru 5-1-12

PC 68%
Cell 28%
Tablet 4%

5-1-12 thru 5-1-13

PC 34%
Cell 60%
Tablet 6%

These numbers are mind boggling to me as personally I seldom use a smart phone to access a site unless I am traveling, looking for a place to eat, etc. Clearly I am in the minority.

To me it just emphasizes TPrint point - whether we like it, agree with it, etc - the shift is away from desktops.


----------



## mgparrish

AdvancedArtist said:


> Well interesting posts lets put all of this in perspective and proceed from there.
> 
> HTML 5 is it everything is it hyped up to be? Currently it has a long way to go before it is ready to compete with Flash/Flex.
> 
> Traditional desktop/laptop traffic still accounts for around 80% of all traffic. Less than 10% tablets and the rest is phones.
> 
> Mobile Devices Now Make Up About 20 Percent of U.S. Web Traffic - Ina Fried - Mobile - AllThingsD
> 
> In my opinion what we want is a responsive system that detects what technology the user has then directs them to best experience possible based on that data.
> 
> Desktop/Laptop goes to feature rich full browser design studio with the Flex/Flash solution.
> 
> Mobile can go to either HTML 5 or an App that is easy to install and the app supports Flash.
> 
> Is Flash dead? I think not yet and I do not believe HTML5 is ready.
> 
> Why Flash and HTML5 need each other | ZDNet
> 
> We are looking at all this and already have beta apps that support flash thru mobile. We are also looking at HTML 5. Obviously our work will have to evolve and go with the flow. But for this moment I still think Flash/Flex is the best solution.
> 
> The design studio side of the system is pretty intense but putting and HTML five of App for the mobile is very doable.


The market share from the same source you refer to (but most recent data Q2 2013) is 

Impression share by device (PC Tablet Smartphone)
Google 75.3% PC
Bing 87.5% PC
Click Share by device
Google 71% PC
83.5% PC Bing

http://www.mgparrish.com/TheSearchAgency_TrendsinPaidSearchReport_Q22013.pdf

No one here is arguing that mobile devices are not increasing market, the real argument is usability. But even with recent _and real_ stats on PC vs. Mobile 

For those that wish to test a Deco Showcase site on their cellphone

http://www.myvisualpromotion.com/

or the Inksoft demo

http://demo.inksoft.com/

with their cell phone Android or IPhone can see for themselves how "fun" this is.

Not a knock on either tshirt designer platform, these are not done with a smartphone in mind. 

Tablets can work as is but no way I would even want users trying this with a cell phone, even if it is the customers fault because his thumbs are just to big trying to navigate on screens designed for larger displays or messes up his tiny SCRIPT text he can't see on his 2 x 4 inch screen and fubars the design, you've still got an disappointed customer on your hands. Way too much risk for this.

I'm familiar with navigating these interfaces and one must be BARKING AT THE MOON MAD to want to do this currently on their cell phone. 

Someone not already familiar with the interface is going to go nuts trying to figure out just what to do next as they cannot see the "big picture".

They might go there then and just start to navigate if they are really serious about it, then they are going to bail out quickly and figure they go to a PC or a tablet where they have at real shot at it. 

The best way to do this is with an app _made just for cell phones,_ and not thru a browser. The interface has to be radically "dumbed down" for cell phone friendly operation, meaning 1 function 1 screen and probably a "breadcrumb" approach. Anything else FUGGITABOUTIT.

And as you and I have already stated it's possible to port Flash to any Mobile OS.


----------



## mgparrish

fix said:


> This is the w3 about page for the power of svg,


SVG is a nice vector graphic format, and there are tons of free and open source clipart already in that format. What is nice about that app is that those SVG files can loaded externally or can be embedded at run time.

Flash can actually use SVG in a graphic editor in any browser but it must be pre-loaded and is not capable of being pulled in externally or user loaded after the application starts. So you can use SVG for clipart but this means your library cannot be too big or the pre-loader takes forever or can choke... likely not to have hundreds of clip art in the gallery.

What many Flash developers haven't caught on to is that Flash SWF files can work the same as SVG files and don't have to be pre-loaded, meaning you can use these and have an infinite library. While most think of SWF files as complete Flash applications, these can actually "wrap" a single vector object inside it and work just like SVG clipart. So any Flash on-line editor can have the same functionality as that SVG editor.

While that editor is a nice project and a glimpse into new technologies, most all HTML5 development is experimental and not employed for most websites.

The main exceptions are media players, they have "fallback" to Flash if they detect a non-HTML5 browser. But these are all simple drop in and no development is needed for these, you just drop in some embed code and the work in any browser. 

But good luck convincing any developer to do a HTML5 full ecommerce online tshirt editor website with fallback to either JS or Flash. Check out a few posts back and check out what another poster estimated development costs to make just a single platform and then figure double that cost to develop 2 different platforms for browser fallback.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Riderz Ready said:


> We had a conference call with Google today and the information we learned was shocking to me and highlights your comments.
> 
> We have been running adwords for 4 years now. The dynamics of what kind of device people click from has totally flipped. In the past 12 months 75% of our clicks are from mobile phones, 20% from PC's, and 5% from tablets.
> 
> I would have never ever guessed these numbers or anything close to it. Furthermore our click through percentages are 30% higher on cell phones than PC's.
> 
> Although I would not personally design a jersey on line I did have one of our guys in his tweens do one in less than 5 minutes. He later showed me how to do it and again not for me but I can surely see in our market where if someone is bored, especially at a race event it is something to do.


Yeah actually it is amazing in the next two to five years there are going to be amazing changes. I believe eCommerce and video will really be different animals in that time span.
We have some really good ideas and plans in the works here but just have to keep going one day at a time.

I do understand the magnitude of what is going on but think that we really have to carefully think and sort this out. Just jumping HTML 5 when flash/flex is still a better solution might not be smartest move. If the open source flash solution produces higher conversion rates in the browsers chances it can do the same in mobile. 

Then wait for the HTML 5 to evolve and then make the move.

Wont be long before we have solutions for this anyway.


----------



## 59graphix

There is no way I will trade my 2 27 inch led monitors for a phablet, superduper phone, its the best ever because its made by apple iphone, ( I think the "I" was a joke from Jobs meaning idiot) Golden tablet from God, or anything else to design on. Now I hear the PC is dead and we will all be wearing microscopes to see the stupid phone screen. 
I like to be comfortable when I work and I only squint when I stare at the sun!
Sorry, I wasn't made in China so it's hard for me to adapt
Technology is great but really?


----------



## mgparrish

59graphix said:


> There is no way I will trade my 2 27 inch led monitors for a phablet, superduper phone, its the best ever because its made by apple iphone, ( I think the "I" was a joke from Jobs meaning idiot) Golden tablet from God, or anything else to design on. Now I hear the PC is dead and we will all be wearing microscopes to see the stupid phone screen.
> I like to be comfortable when I work and I only squint when I stare at the sun!
> Sorry, I wasn't made in China so it's hard for me to adapt
> Technology is great but really?


What some fail to realize is that PC's are not dying, most now have a notebook or a desktop AND a cell phone. We are a long long way from throwing out the PC if ever. Those buying cell phones are not throwing away their PC.

No doubt smartphones are on the rise, but it's not sucking away those sales from PC's, PCs are in a mature market and are largely kept a lot longer. Many people keep the Smartphone as long as the contract then get a new one.

I have a smartphone with a 3D video/still camera with a glasses free 3D screen. I can navigate with it just as well as any young person. But what I understand is that both PC and Cell phones are really tools. There is just so much you can practically do with a cell phone.

No level of technology will force our ears, fingers, and eyes to evolve along with it.


----------



## Riderz Ready

AdvancedArtist said:


> Yeah actually it is amazing in the next two to five years there are going to be amazing changes. I believe eCommerce and video will really be different animals in that time span.
> We have some really good ideas and plans in the works here but just have to keep going one day at a time.
> 
> I do understand the magnitude of what is going on but think that we really have to carefully think and sort this out. Just jumping HTML 5 when flash/flex is still a better solution might not be smartest move. If the open source flash solution produces higher conversion rates in the browsers chances it can do the same in mobile.
> 
> Then wait for the HTML 5 to evolve and then make the move.
> 
> Wont be long before we have solutions for this anyway.


 
Tom I agree - this transformation will accelerate as us old coots and our old habits move on and get out of the way of the next generation of innovators. One can claim PC's will never die which is true because of business but there is not one study or report that does not clearly indicate PC's sales have been falling at a steady pace - 
http://i.bnet.com/blogs/computer-monitor-pc-dump-trashcan-flickr.jpg 
_The downfall of the PC continues._
_The second quarter of 2013 saw worldwide shipments of PCs fall 11 percent to 76 million units, __according to Gartner__. It’s the fifth straight quarter that PCs sales have declined, “the longest duration of decline in the PC market’s history.”_

For anyone to claim Inksoft or Deco were not done with smart phones in mind is insane. They actually were done for that exact reason. One can claim it is a nightmare to use on a smartphone but as posted before a "tween" who is used to navigating web sites on a smartphone can do one very easily. I watched one of our guys create a jersey by zooming, unzooming in less then 5 minutes with no effort. Would I do it - no I would not but I do not use a smart phone as my primary device as many younger people now do. They have no issues that many of us older coots have doing this. It is no different than how kids and people that use smart phones as their primary device can carrying on text message conversations as well as verbal conversations where most older people can and won't. This is not an issue of PC versus smartphone but the logic of why not offer a tool that supports both us old PC geezers and todays tech savvy young people using smart phones as their primary device access?

I think Tom has it right and understands where the future is going. Without vision of tomorrow you will end up like WordPerfect who dominated the wordprocessing market and did not embrace new technology but instead turned their nose to this bizarre technology called Windows. By the time they figured it out they were a pimple on Microsofts butt.

I am not sure what tools are out there other than Adwords that allows one to see what percent of visitors are coming from PC's, smart phones or tablets but it surely would be something worth looking into as the results for us was shocking and will clearly have an impact on future plans. For us it does not matter what our web surfacing habits are, only what our customers web surfing habits are today - the results are black and white.


----------



## mgparrish

Riderz Ready said:


> Tom I agree - this transformation will accelerate as us old coots and our old habits move on and get out of the way of the next generation of innovators. One can claim PC's will never die which is true because of business but there is not one study or report that does not clearly indicate PC's sales have been falling at a steady pace -
> 
> _The downfall of the PC continues._
> _The second quarter of 2013 saw worldwide shipments of PCs fall 11 percent to 76 million units, __according to Gartner__. It’s the fifth straight quarter that PCs sales have declined, “the longest duration of decline in the PC market’s history.”_
> 
> For anyone to claim Inksoft or Deco were not done with smart phones in mind is insane. They actually were done for that exact reason. One can claim it is a nightmare to use on a smartphone but as posted before a "tween" who is used to navigating web sites on a smartphone can do one very easily. I watched one of our guys create a jersey by zooming, unzooming in less then 5 minutes with no effort. Would I do it - no I would not but I do not use a smart phone as my primary device as many younger people now do. They have no issues that many of us older coots have doing this. It is no different than how kids and people that use smart phones as their primary device can carrying on text message conversations as well as verbal conversations where most older people can and won't. This is not an issue of PC versus smartphone but the logic of why not offer a tool that supports both us old PC geezers and todays tech savvy young people using smart phones as their primary device access?
> 
> I think Tom has it right and understands where the future is going. Without vision of tomorrow you will end up like WordPerfect who dominated the wordprocessing market and did not embrace new technology but instead turned their nose to this bizarre technology called Windows. By the time they figured it out they were a pimple on Microsofts butt.
> 
> I am not sure what tools are out there other than Adwords that allows one to see what percent of visitors are coming from PC's, smart phones or tablets but it surely would be something worth looking into as the results for us was shocking and will clearly have an impact on future plans. For us it does not matter what our web surfacing habits are, only what our customers web surfing habits are today - the results are black and white.


If you deem those other tshirt designer apps were actually done with phones in mind ... just coding the designer app itself in JS so that it _can_ work in any cell browser doesn't mean it was actually done with phones in mind _correctly_. Clearly if it was done with cell phones in mind they failed that mission. It is their advertising that actually has smartphone in mind, not the actual implementation.

It's real simple, find 10 people that know nothing about any online designer application. Hand them your cell phone with your website in the browser, tell them _nothing_ about it, don't answer any of their questions, then ask them to make a tshirt.

They won't know where to start, where to end, or what they can really do with this.

While someone that is familiar with your web site _can_ make a tshirt at your website doesn't mean that they would want to. They can "klunk" thru it cause they were already familiar with the workflow maybe.

Rest assured that same person unless they are stuck somewhere bored out of their mind and fell they absolutely MUST make a tshirt in their cell phone and _nothing better to do_ on that cellphone... high odds they would postpone the shirt creation and do it later on a PC or on a tablet. Or just forget it due to the bad taste in their mouth that was left.

For this to work on a cell phone the entire concept must be changed. It cannot in no way shape or form resemble the online designers website. It must be wizard driven, that's what I was referring to as "breadcrumb". This should be a native app on a cell phone, not a website.

You need to be presented with an entry screen that has some basic info, your logo, what this thing does etc.

Next on a single screen, select a product with the choices presented. Click the Next button.

Next screen, choose variances on that product. Size color etc. Click the Next button.

Next screen. Choose your Clipart or upload. Click the Next button.

Zoom to the "canvas" place your art. Allow resize and crop selections etc from that screen ... a pop up window with controls if need, but the canvas screen stays in place underneath and when you finish you return to the zoom.

Next screen. Place text.

etc etc etc

Next screen. Place in cart

etc etc etc.

You can make reference to Word Perfect and all these failures of some in the market to adapt. I eat live and breath this stuff. I write code for PC and mobile displays and design hardware and embedded code around this stuff. I spent 20 yrs. designing consumer phone product with displays, buttons for operation. We used all the recent cool stuff. I also understand all this innovative technology doesn't mean squat if you can't use it _easily_. 

Failures in the market place is heavily due to poor upfront thinking. You reference Microsoft as being "responsive" to the market ... research Windows 8 slow adoption to the market place. They tried to make a PC display give you a "mobile" experience because they thought that is what the consumers want, the next cool thing. They failed at this miserably, it's not what the consumers wanted then they had to scramble to change it back. If there were serious competition in the OS market Microsoft would have been a pimple on someone else's butt already with Vista and WIN 8.

Consumers want a simple and logical navigation experience, making a PC behave like a cell phone and making a cell phone behave like a PC, you are trying to drive square pegs into round holes. The products hardware assets are the single driver to the interface. You shouldn't "dumb down" a PC to be a cellphone and you cannot make the cellphone a real PC.

We all get it that smart phones are increasingly now using the internet. The "browsing" pie is expanding, it is not being segmented. But till someone creates something that makes sense on the cell phone display, which nothing out there currently does ... good chance the end user will have a bad taste in their mouth and not use it again. A purchased product they will return, a trip to website on a cell phone that is not in any way shape or form friendly, they just won't go back.

Everything out there gets an "F" grade on a cell phone. Do this right and you could get some of the expanding pie, whatever that would be, do this wrong and you will find it is very hard to regain customer satisfaction once you lost it.

If you really want this stuff best you beat on your vendor to adapt _correctly_, otherwise he is stuck in a Word Perfect world. Same with everything out there.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Yes it is going to be interesting and I have some ideas relating to this next wave of eCommerce with a mind full of years of experience relating to custom products and how they are designed, how the color works and more.

So far in the industry all I have seen in Customink knock offs for the most part. No one has really taken the time to look at the design process and really break it down into simple terms effectively.

Just moving the design studio in Opentshirts to an easier full browser model as already yielded the results. We have converts from the pay sites telling us their sales went up 50% over night and return customers went up 25% over night.

Working with another OT convert went to one of the pay models and measured his drop out rate. He said it went up 500%.

How important is usability on the client end? 50% important? 500% important?


----------



## Riderz Ready

mgparrish said:


> If you deem those other tshirt designer apps were actually done with phones in mind ... just coding the designer app itself in JS so that it _can_ work in any cell browser doesn't mean it was actually done with phones in mind _correctly_. Clearly if it was done with cell phones in mind they failed that mission. It is their advertising that actually has smartphone in mind, not the actual implementation.
> 
> It's real simple, find 10 people that know nothing about any online designer application. Hand them your cell phone with your website in the browser, tell them _nothing_ about it, don't answer any of their questions, then ask them to make a tshirt.
> 
> They won't know where to start, where to end, or what they can really do with this.
> 
> While someone that is familiar with your web site _can_ make a tshirt at your website doesn't mean that they would want to. They can "klunk" thru it cause they were already familiar with the workflow maybe.
> 
> Rest assured that same person unless they are stuck somewhere bored out of their mind and fell they absolutely MUST make a tshirt in their cell phone and _nothing better to do_ on that cellphone... high odds they would postpone the shirt creation and do it later on a PC or on a tablet. Or just forget it due to the bad taste in their mouth that was left.
> 
> For this to work on a cell phone the entire concept must be changed. It cannot in no way shape or form resemble the online designers website. It must be wizard driven, that's what I was referring to as "breadcrumb". This should be a native app on a cell phone, not a website.
> 
> You need to be presented with an entry screen that has some basic info, your logo, what this thing does etc.
> 
> Next on a single screen, select a product with the choices presented. Click the Next button.
> 
> Next screen, choose variances on that product. Size color etc. Click the Next button.
> 
> Next screen. Choose your Clipart or upload. Click the Next button.
> 
> Zoom to the "canvas" place your art. Allow resize and crop selections etc from that screen ... a pop up window with controls if need, but the canvas screen stays in place underneath and when you finish you return to the zoom.
> 
> Next screen. Place text.
> 
> etc etc etc
> 
> Next screen. Place in cart
> 
> etc etc etc.
> 
> You can make reference to Word Perfect and all these failures of some in the market to adapt. I eat live and breath this stuff. I write code for PC and mobile displays and design hardware and embedded code around this stuff. I spent 20 yrs. designing consumer phone product with displays, buttons for operation. We used all the recent cool stuff. I also understand all this innovative technology doesn't mean squat if you can't use it _easily_.
> 
> Failures in the market place is heavily due to poor upfront thinking. You reference Microsoft as being "responsive" to the market ... research Windows 8 slow adoption to the market place. They tried to make a PC display give you a "mobile" experience because they thought that is what the consumers want, the next cool thing. They failed at this miserably, it's not what the consumers wanted then they had to scramble to change it back. If there were serious competition in the OS market Microsoft would have been a pimple on someone else's butt already with Vista and WIN 8.
> 
> Consumers want a simple and logical navigation experience, making a PC behave like a cell phone and making a cell phone behave like a PC, you are trying to drive square pegs into round holes. The products hardware assets are the single driver to the interface. You shouldn't "dumb down" a PC to be a cellphone and you cannot make the cellphone a real PC.
> 
> We all get it that smart phones are increasingly now using the internet. The "browsing" pie is expanding, it is not being segmented. But till someone creates something that makes sense on the cell phone display, which nothing out there currently does ... good chance the end user will have a bad taste in their mouth and not use it again. A purchased product they will return, a trip to website on a cell phone that is not in any way shape or form friendly, they just won't go back.
> 
> Everything out there gets an "F" grade on a cell phone. Do this right and you could get some of the expanding pie, whatever that would be, do this wrong and you will find it is very hard to regain customer satisfaction once you lost it.
> 
> If you really want this stuff best you beat on your vendor to adapt _correctly_, otherwise he is stuck in a Word Perfect world. Same with everything out there.


No one is arguing that a PC is better to do on-line designs than a cell phone but I can make that exact same argument for every single app on the market. It is not replacing the PC it is complementing it.

People that actually have a business probably made the same mistake I made years back that you still make to this day. Customers could care less what you think. If you talk to them on what they want and need instead of listen to what they want and need you will fail. 

Our Adwords stats says it all - our customers are "speaking" and we are listening. No matter how much you want to preach otherwise the client is correct.

Tom - you heard form the expert - stop worrying about cell phones.


----------



## Riderz Ready

AdvancedArtist said:


> Yes it is going to be interesting and I have some ideas relating to this next wave of eCommerce with a mind full of years of experience relating to custom products and how they are designed, how the color works and more.
> 
> So far in the industry all I have seen in Customink knock offs for the most part. No one has really taken the time to look at the design process and really break it down into simple terms effectively.
> 
> Just moving the design studio in Opentshirts to an easier full browser model as already yielded the results. We have converts from the pay sites telling us their sales went up 50% over night and return customers went up 25% over night.
> 
> Working with another OT convert went to one of the pay models and measured his drop out rate. He said it went up 500%.
> 
> How important is usability on the client end? 50% important? 500% important?


I think most of us enjoy innovation whether it applies to our business model or not. I think your project has value and could push all the vendors forward - at least that is the hope. For us it does not fit for reasons that does not apply to everyone. 

Usability is key and the best way to judge such, at least for us, is the drop report. You can see how far people got, etc without closing the sale. Without this you really have no clue how many people are coming in and not completing the shirt. With the report it also gives you the opportunity to contact the individual to determine if you can assist them and more important allows you to determine if there is an issue that is more than a one off. To me knowing why people dropped is critical to improving any system.

In fairness though every solution can make claims of increased sales since using their specific system. Do I see a huge difference in usability between the systems that would warrant a 50% increase simply because of the interface? No - I do not. In my opinion the only way you get those numbers is increase in store traffic.

Although not a system issue I think one area that is very weak in all of the on-line designers is the clip art in which to make the shirts. They are horrible. Maybe great for goofy event, intermural sports, etc but for anything beyond that the clip art is useless. Again not just speaking of the Open T-shirt artwork but also of Deco's artwork, Inksofts, artwork, etc. It sucks

I would love to see maybe a "premium" section where actual design artist can earn dollars for their work. For us the monthly fee for Deco is nothing - it works out to so little in the actual cost to produce a jersey. The real expense is time - designers time being one of the biggest. We have actually looked at if there were avenues to trade artwork with no like industry markets. We have an amazing team and if I could leverage their work beyond that single team design and produce additional revenue or reduce future design time by it being used in another industry it would be a big plus.


----------



## mgparrish

AdvancedArtist said:


> Yes it is going to be interesting and I have some ideas relating to this next wave of eCommerce with a mind full of years of experience relating to custom products and how they are designed, how the color works and more.
> 
> So far in the industry all I have seen in Customink knock offs for the most part. No one has really taken the time to look at the design process and really break it down into simple terms effectively.
> 
> Just moving the design studio in Opentshirts to an easier full browser model as already yielded the results. We have converts from the pay sites telling us their sales went up 50% over night and return customers went up 25% over night.
> 
> Working with another OT convert went to one of the pay models and measured his drop out rate. He said it went up 500%.
> 
> How important is usability on the client end? 50% important? 500% important?


Yes agree on the full browser model instead. Since this is your thread I won't post my on line designer that I have made and shown you before in private emails, even though it is not for Tshirts, but small sublimated items. 

I'm not here to self promote, nor prove myself to those that lie about me. If _most_ anyone wants to see my work they can PM me. 

I use full browser and left to right flow, and keep the "canvas" in the main focus. Complexity should always be "layered" the most used functions must be primary if the view is cramped then lesser items layered down. And no distractions from other elements that take away from the focus ... hence full browser for the editor.

Functionality on any website is important, but from your other post since the end user is actually making something and them paying for it, then you have to provide something they can actually use, useabilty gets a higher percentage than elsewhere.


----------



## mgparrish

fix said:


> This is the w3 about page for the power of svg,


I forgot to mention that Inkscape uses this format as the native file format, maybe you use Corel or AI but Inkscape is free and I have found that if you have trouble in Corel with SVG's Inkscape can easily convert it to another format if needed.


----------



## ukracer

59graphix said:


> There is no way I will trade my 2 27 inch led monitors for a phablet, superduper phone, its the best ever because its made by apple iphone, ( I think the "I" was a joke from Jobs meaning idiot) Golden tablet from God, or anything else to design on. Now I hear the PC is dead and we will all be wearing microscopes to see the stupid phone screen.
> I like to be comfortable when I work and I only squint when I stare at the sun!
> Sorry, I wasn't made in China so it's hard for me to adapt
> Technology is great but really?


First off I dont like using a phone for much more than texts or calls, although I do fiddle my way through the odd page or two if I am out without my laptop.

Thats said my son and his mates live on their phones. Without trying I am not sure open T shirts can be used on a phone. (I have an android so I might test it).

However I cant even go near a skate board without falling over. THese kids can so amazing things we oldies would not imagine possible. Riders ready should know this with BMX....

One thing I think the jury is out on it how OpenTshirt will evolve now small time low volume printers have useable access to a clever tool.

With more Large "note" size phones becoming more main stream, what we could do on a tablet they can do on these phones.

Another example is when I was fishing the other day I jumped on ebay (via my phone) and purchased a pole section I needed urgently for the next day and got next day delivery...all from my Iphone.

Its a strong argument.


----------



## trackvw

An Ipad would be a nice size because you can at least see it and show it to customers....

but a 3-4 inch phone screen is not a good sales tool


----------



## 59graphix

Showing customers artwork or apparel on a tablet is fine. I just don't want to try to do design work and seps on a phone sized screen. I like my big monitors. Actually I do design on a tablet. A Wacom tablet that is!


----------



## ukracer

In case any one else is looking for the opentshirt.com forums I cant find them either. I am not sure whats happening just now but much seems to be changing. Hopefully Jordi or Tom will pop up or it will pop back up shortly.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Forums are back up now major technology over hauls under way. New web site and more.

Ipad/Phone stuff right around the corner and some serious evolution relating to online customization at the same time.

But one step at a time


----------



## tonylogue

Great to hear. Have my OT site up and running. Looking to begin generating sales. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## jentshirt

hi just woundering when i can download the lasted up date from openshirt.com as i cant get them at min any help


----------



## ukracer

jentshirt said:


> hi just woundering when i can download the lasted up date from openshirt.com as i cant get them at min any help



Only just seen this sorry. Open Tshirts – Free Open Source T-Shirt Design Software – OpenTshirt Release Version 1.2.2


----------



## reure

ukracer said:


> Only just seen this sorry. Open Tshirts – Free Open Source T-Shirt Design Software – OpenTshirt Release Version 1.2.2


All I get is a recursive link.


----------



## mags1892

How do I get a copy of this your website requires a login but no way to register. Id like to install it on one of my servers and test it out.


Kind Reg

Ken


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Really busy with the site redesign and a new launch and some real mind blowing advances. 

OpenTshirts for the Pads, Tablets and Phones within weeks!

Here is a sneak peak! Not the best video quality but just wanted to keep you all in the loop. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JWXRU40p68&feature=youtu.be[/media]
Believe me HTML5 is not going to be able to come close to what we can do with Flex/Flash for some time in fact at least a few years. But we have the Flex/Flash working on the Ipad and Andriod etc already... so its just is not an issue. We just need to make some skin adjustments and it will be ready to roll.

One of the greatest and most humbling parts about going open source for me has been the opportunity to see partners and other gifted people from all over the world get involved in the project and help push it forward.

Andy and Chriss in the forums covering my lack of time to be there. Hamid cranking out technology advancements. Jose writing and advancing the code and working the forums and support at the same time. Translation files coming in from all over the world.

People from every part of the world coming together to build a solution and a community. 

Some downloads should be working on the site now I do not have all the pages done and not all the downloads are there but I hoping to have this all wrapped up by the end of the day Tuesday.


----------



## jentshirt

look really good hope you relise it soon cant wait to try it out


----------



## Zippy Doodah

what happened to the openTshirts website and Forums?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Zippy Doodah said:


> what happened to the openTshirts website and Forums?


All new website is up and running. Downloads are in place this weekend I have hours of tutorials to do. 

Open Tshirts 
OpenTshirts Forums - Index 

Everything is back up and we have new release out 1.2.3 with support for DTG, Screen Printing and Transfers.

Lots of new sites going up everyday..


----------



## mgparrish

AdvancedArtist said:


> Really busy with the site redesign and a new launch and some real mind blowing advances.
> 
> OpenTshirts for the Pads, Tablets and Phones within weeks!
> 
> Here is a sneak peak! Not the best video quality but just wanted to keep you all in the loop.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JWXRU40p68&feature=youtu.be[/media]
> Believe me HTML5 is not going to be able to come close to what we can do with Flex/Flash for some time in fact at least a few years. But we have the Flex/Flash working on the Ipad and Andriod etc already... so its just is not an issue. We just need to make some skin adjustments and it will be ready to roll.
> 
> One of the greatest and most humbling parts about going open source for me has been the opportunity to see partners and other gifted people from all over the world get involved in the project and help push it forward.
> 
> Andy and Chriss in the forums covering my lack of time to be there. Hamid cranking out technology advancements. Jose writing and advancing the code and working the forums and support at the same time. Translation files coming in from all over the world.
> 
> People from every part of the world coming together to build a solution and a community.
> 
> Some downloads should be working on the site now I do not have all the pages done and not all the downloads are there but I hoping to have this all wrapped up by the end of the day Tuesday.


Bravo indeed!

In addition to your point that HTML 5 has a few years to catch up to Flex/Flash, it may eventually be a moot point as I have strong belief that cell phone processors will be much more powerful by then, and Apple is going to be forced to allow flash to run in their mobile browsers. 

Their excuse was always that the Flash runtime "footprint" was too heavy to run on mobile. In the online gaming arena flash is likely at least 5 years ahead of using javascript for games, nothing out there close in terms of tools comparing to Flash timeline animation. The problem Apple has is that games on mobile is a highly desirable feature, not having access to the gazzilion flash games out there is just robbing users of features. 

My main programming tasks are coding for embedded processors, and it blows my mind the stuff that is being added all the time to my hardware arsenal. 

Only a prediction but as Tablets become more and more competitive (and with Steve Jobs passed away) Apple will have to rethink it's position. Nearly all the flash game developers I know they all seem to scoff at the "Flash is dead" meme.

On another note ....

BTW, have you noticed the peace and quiet here as of late in your thread?

I don't know the details exactly, but appears that "Elvis has just left the building" ... but I think he was actually escorted out permanently perhaps.


----------



## dhearn

I just downloaded the new version but don't have a clue how to get it installed. No install folder or anything that gives any indication of how to. This is a fresh, new install. Any ideas?


----------



## ericwin

mgparrish said:


> In addition to your point that HTML 5 has a few years to catch up to Flex/Flash, it may eventually be a moot point as I have strong belief that cell phone processors will be much more powerful by then, and Apple is going to be forced to allow flash to run in their mobile browsers.


Mike,

Wondering if you know something about the future of flash that I might have missed. Did you miss Adobe's announcement in November 2011 where they said:_We will no longer continue to develop Flash Player in the browser to work with new mobile device configurations (chipset, browser, OS version, etc.) following the upcoming release of Flash Player 11.1 for Android and BlackBerry PlayBook.
_​And the head of Adobe developer relations (at least back in 2011) explaining why Adobe stopped developing flash for mobile browsers.

I was pretty sure flash is dead as mobile browser plugin but you seem knowledgeable so if you know otherwise, I'd be interested in hearing about it.

Eric


----------



## mgparrish

ericwin said:


> Mike,
> 
> Wondering if you know something about the future of flash that I might have missed. Did you miss Adobe's announcement in November 2011 where they said:
> _We will no longer continue to develop Flash Player in the browser to work with new mobile device configurations (chipset, browser, OS version, etc.) following the upcoming release of Flash Player 11.1 for Android and BlackBerry PlayBook._​And the head of Adobe developer relations (at least back in 2011) explaining why Adobe stopped developing flash for mobile browsers.
> 
> I was pretty sure flash is dead as mobile browser plugin but you seem knowledgeable so if you know otherwise, I'd be interested in hearing about it.
> 
> Eric


I'm aware of that announcement, Adobe wasn't going forward with new "flash lite" development which has a lower footprint in mobile browsers. 

What I was referring to is the possibilty (speculation) that Apples mobile browser in the future mayl be able to handle the Flash runtime used on desktop browsers (not Flash Lite).

Flash lite was only going to be able to handle old AS and I think nothing past Flash 8, so even with "flash lite" running on a cell phone many modern "Full Flash" websites apps would not run anyway.

Adobe scrapped new development on the mobile version but of course the regular browser flash runtime is alive and well. It's my belief that uPC's in the near future will be able to better utilize the full flash runtime and not a watered down version.

Most of the public only hears about PC desktop processor updates which are largely now incremental improvements. Embedded uPC's are in an explosion currently. The uPC's (CPU) in cell phones can be non Intel based. And even with Intel mobile uPC's there have been rapid improvements.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

dhearn said:


> I just downloaded the new version but don't have a clue how to get it installed. No install folder or anything that gives any indication of how to. This is a fresh, new install. Any ideas?


OpenTshirts Forums - Index that is the best place to get help until I get the tutorials done hopefully over the weekend.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

A little video tutorial on making your OpenTshirts header graphics.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WC5hIcqw08&feature=youtu.be[/media]More to come....


----------



## Tunnelmen

Big believer in open source and how it levels the field for businesses. What @AdvancedArtist has done is incredible and I for one am very thankful! This software has the latitude to change and that's one thing that my former experience with an online t-shirt designer never had. Tom's products are forward thinking and most of all, practical to smaller shops. I know others have shared, but I thought it would be cool to some screen printers that are on the edge, to check out a functional open t shirts site where you can indeed design your own shirt, and make that leap to get your own open t-shirts site going. Thanks again Tom for all you do!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Tunnelmen said:


> Big believer in open source and how it levels the field for businesses. What @AdvancedArtist has done is incredible and I for one am very thankful! This software has the latitude to change and that's one thing that my former experience with an online t-shirt designer never had. Tom's products are forward thinking and most of all, practical to smaller shops. I know others have shared, but I thought it would be cool to some screen printers that are on the edge, to check out a functional open t shirts site where you can indeed design your own shirt, and make that leap to get your own open t-shirts site going. Thanks again Tom for all you do!


Thanks for positive post Tunnelmen... Been work on a high-end demo for OpenTshirts to show what is really possible with the open source route.

OpenTshirts Demo 

This is not 100% done yet I still want to add a few things  a little nip tuck.

And to think we were being refereed to hobbyists a few months ago. ROFLOL put that open source demo site up against any site on web.


----------



## tankueray

Tom, the beauty is, I sat through two demos of other "small" designers today at ISS. Last year I even told them and the big guys about you, and no one knew really what you had to offer. The two I saw today didn't bother to write down the OTS name, even after I repeatedly mentioned that OTS does what they do and more. I had 75 hits to my site today (I assume from other decorators I've met here) and 5 emails asking for your site info because they saw mine. The word is getting out, and the other guys aren't bothering to pay attention. Here's how it always goes down for me....

"Ours does this and that." "So does mine." 
"You can create your own products." "So can I."
"We have an integrated shopping cart." "Mine doesn't get more integrated than being built on one of the most popular open source carts available."
"Can yours do all of this at our price point?" "Are you unclear on the meaning of open source?" 
"$200 down and $99/month, that's better than yours, right." "Again, do I need to get you a tech dictionary?"
"We'll, you don't have to be a rocket surgeon to use ours" "As a rocket surgeon, I am offended by your remark; also, I've found that to be a misleading statement in reference to any technology that's being marketed to non-rocket surgeons. And technically, rocket surgery doesn't become a recognized discipline until pioneered by Dr. Leonard McCoy in the 23rd century." 

I only wish I had recorded the interactions so you all could enjoy this as much as me. 

I feel an evil laugh coming on... mwahahaha! Oh no, now I feel the laugh of Vincent Price at the end of Thriller...sorry, gotta go before my eyes turn yellow.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

tankueray said:


> Tom, the beauty is, I sat through two demos of other "small" designers today at ISS. Last year I even told them and the big guys about you, and no one knew really what you had to offer. The two I saw today didn't bother to write down the OTS name, even after I repeatedly mentioned that OTS does what they do and more. I had 75 hits to my site today (I assume from other decorators I've met here) and 5 emails asking for your site info because they saw mine. The word is getting out, and the other guys aren't bothering to pay attention. Here's how it always goes down for me....
> 
> "Ours does this and that." "So does mine."
> "You can create your own products." "So can I."
> "We have an integrated shopping cart." "Mine doesn't get more integrated than being built on one of the most popular open source carts available."
> "Can yours do all of this at our price point?" "Are you unclear on the meaning of open source?"
> "$200 down and $99/month, that's better than yours, right." "Again, do I need to get you a tech dictionary?"
> "We'll, you don't have to be a rocket surgeon to use ours" "As a rocket surgeon, I am offended by your remark; also, I've found that to be a misleading statement in reference to any technology that's being marketed to non-rocket surgeons. And technically, rocket surgery doesn't become a recognized discipline until pioneered by Dr. Leonard McCoy in the 23rd century."
> 
> I only wish I had recorded the interactions so you all could enjoy this as much as me.
> 
> I feel an evil laugh coming on... mwahahaha! Oh no, now I feel the laugh of Vincent Price at the end of Thriller...sorry, gotta go before my eyes turn yellow.


If I can be frank... I am very determined to have these liars for breakfast and by the time, not I! but we are done well you know. 

I have a few wanting to cross over from major propriety providers..

GET THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They wont give them their data bases.. they a trappped and cannot get the data bases because the proprieties actually own the DBs on their servers, not the paying clients. So if they want to leave they cannot take their client data with them. Ouch you have been!


----------



## tankueray

"Ouch you have been!"
I agree...All Your Base Are Belong To Us. 

Yeah, that's one of those things that has always made me paranoid since I read the first iPhone EULA.


----------



## DCans

All the EULAs that I have read are way over reaching.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

tankueray said:


> "Ouch you have been!"
> I agree...All Your Base Are Belong To Us.
> 
> Yeah, that's one of those things that has always made me paranoid since I read the first iPhone EULA.


I am sitting here with 3 open source demo sites, loads of corel files, loads of research and statics, years or experience and a screen capture program called Camtasia.

Muuaaaaahh aa ha ahahaaaaaa

These are the days I have waited patiently 3 years for. 

OpenTshirts is READY... time to spell out the Internet money making game and contending with open source.

Open source has been the foundation of my business and work for over 7 years. Open source made Custom Dri-FIT Shirts | Wicking & Performance T-Shirts | Promotional Products a cash machine for the last shop I worked for. In fact it was one of the last projects I did as Art Director before I left.


----------



## Tunnelmen

AdvancedArtist said:


> I am sitting here with 3 open source demo sites, loads of corel files, loads of research and statics, years or experience and a screen capture program called Camtasia.
> 
> Muuaaaaahh aa ha ahahaaaaaa
> 
> These are the days I have waited patiently 3 years for.
> 
> OpenTshirts is READY... time to spell out the Internet money making game and contending with open source.
> 
> Open source has been the foundation of my business and work for over 7 years. Open source made Custom Dri-FIT Shirts | Wicking & Performance T-Shirts | Promotional Products a cash machine for the last shop I worked for. In fact it was one of the last projects I did as Art Director before I left.



OMG Tom! That site is SICK FAST!! Should I upgrade my opentshirts account????? Do I need a dedicated server!?! Geese! 

Let me just say, that about three years ago, I set out to find a solution for online design and ecommerce.....I quickly learned that a real solutions were tens of thousands of dollars outside what we were able to afford. So, we went with another solution, which turned out to be something that an embroidery company developed for screen printing and sold by a clip art company second hand.......enough said!!! It Sucked!!!! Ok, now enough said. Now, I have had a personal spiritual awakening, coincidentally at the same time that I have had a Capitalistic Awakening! Open source, is the only wave to ride. Trying to take everything for yourself, will leave you with nothing.... #peace #love #tshirts


----------



## tankueray

AdvancedArtist said:


> and a screen capture program called Camtasia.


What? You're not using the open source CamStudio? Kidding. I'd buy Camtasia if I could afford it. Camtasia is much more professional. I turned on another dozen people to OTS at ISS today, I hope you start getting calls... Too bad my host is having server issues, my sites are down and people I meet can't see OTS...but I'm directing them to the main site for now.


----------



## Richar3dner

I didn't even know that was available!!


----------



## AdvancedArtist

*Open Source VS Proprietary Software*

This is the just a foundation but it think it puts in things perspective.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyTMD97PRfQ&feature=youtu.be[/media]

I love open source and love making video and I am just getting warmed up... Have teach allot of things to make all this understandable.


----------



## Ldyroscoe

I've been researching this. I don't understand. Is it free or not??? I see the complete installation for 1 set up for $199.00. I also see the hosting for $9.99 for 1 or $11.99 month. So what is free??? We would like to move forward, but can't figure it out. We currently have intuit now for $5.98 a month. Just trying to understand.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Ldyroscoe said:


> I've been researching this. I don't understand. Is it free or not??? I see the complete installation for 1 set up for $199.00. I also see the hosting for $9.99 for 1 or $11.99 month. So what is free??? We would like to move forward, but can't figure it out. We currently have intuit now for $5.98 a month. Just trying to understand.


Ldyroscoe,

Thanks for the excellent questions...

Link 1 Download Opencart its free...

Opencart is the fastest growing and one of the most popular free open source eCmmerce website platforms in the world today.

Link 2. Download OpenTshirts 1.2.3

OpenTshirts is an extension for Opencart that turns Opencart into a custom t-shirt eCommerce website.

Once you have these downloaded purchase a hosting package or service.

Open Tshirts Hosting or Web Hosting Services, Reseller Hosting, VPS Hosting, and Dedicated Servers by HostGator are recommended. As these hosting solutions will support the advanced server/hosting requirements for OpenTshirts.

Hosting is not free.. you have to pay for hosting with any website, unless you use a free hosting solution. To date we have not found a free hosting solution that supports the Opencart and OpenTshirts website software.

The fees you refer to include our art and design packs and other plugins for the system. We can't give everything away for free but the core software is free open source.

Anyone that wants to to work and learn can start with just the free side, but a hosting solution will be required to run an OpenTshirts website.

A great place for you start might be W3Schools Online Web Tutorials

You obviously need some basic understanding of the Internet how it works and how websites and software work. W3 is a good place to start.


----------



## Ldyroscoe

Thanks for your response. We are willing to pay for the site. We are currently paying for one now. Just need a better understanding of it all. Plus we want to know what's best for our business. I realize your not in business to give away anything. Again thanks for your response.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Ldyroscoe said:


> Thanks for your response. We are willing to pay for the site. We are currently paying for one now. Just need a better understanding of it all. Plus we want to know what's best for our business. I realize your not in business to give away anything. Again thanks for your response.


This video will show you how to install the entire system for free. You will have to download the required files and you will need a hosting solution that is capable of supporting the OpenTshirts system.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSoemuMJD-s[/media]There is a complete list of tutorials that will help if you want to install everything correctly here....

OpenTshirts – OpenTshirts Tutorials

The core system is free and open source... Both Opencart and OpenTshirts. However you may decide that you want to add things to your site.... such as a commercial theme for Opencart 

180+ High Converting OpenCart Themes & Templates | ThemeForest

Or some modules and extensions....

OpenCart - Extensions

Yes the core system is free open source but it does require hosting and is extendable with themes, extensions and modules.


----------



## Ldyroscoe

Can someone help me install and run this program please??? We've installed it paid for hosting and I can't reach anyone via chat or phone. We want to get it up and running. Maybe I'm a novice and need help, but I'm feeling a little lost here.

thanks.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Ldyroscoe said:


> Can someone help me install and run this program please??? We've installed it paid for hosting and I can't reach anyone via chat or phone. We want to get it up and running. Maybe I'm a novice and need help, but I'm feeling a little lost here.
> 
> thanks.


Ldyroscoe,

I am confused by your post... If you installed it then you should have login credentials. 

You will find tutorials for the most of what you would needed on the OT side here.

OpenTshirts – T-Shirt Design Website and Software – OpenTshirts Tutorials

If you on the OpenTshirtsHosting...

Tutorials are here

https://opentshirtshosting.com/portal/?ccce=knowledgebase&action=displaycat&catid=1

If you need OpenCart tutorials there are many on youtube.

Opencart youtube tutorials

What are you having an issue with?

There is a difference between OpenTshirtsHosting and OpenTshirts.com. We have relationship with OpenTshirtsHosting but we are not the same companies.

If you are calling my number leave a message. I don't answer the on hosting line or chat but even there you should leave a message as well.


----------



## Ldyroscoe

Okay, We've installed the Open T-shirts as you suggested. We also moved our domain to Open T-shirt Hosting. We would like to get everything up and moving. Yes I'm a novice at this, we will view the You tube videos to see what we are missing. We want to get our store open and route our customers to our new site. 

Thanks.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Ldyroscoe said:


> Okay, We've installed the Open T-shirts as you suggested. We also moved our domain to Open T-shirt Hosting. We would like to get everything up and moving. Yes I'm a novice at this, we will view the You tube videos to see what we are missing. We want to get our store open and route our customers to our new site.
> 
> Thanks.


It took me about a day to get a handle on OpenCart which is pretty fast for an eCommerce. But the abundance of free tutorials on youtube were allot of help. I know what you mean when you say you feel a little lost.


----------



## Wheeler

This would be awesome software if the price break structure was fixed or changed.

(Maybe add all products to cart and then give a quote.)

Say I have a minimum order of 12 shirts it won't let you add to cart if you have 6 youth and 6 adult t-shirts with same design. 

If you get _different products_ it wont give price breaks, people don't want to pay 12-30 prices when they order 40 products.

All I print are t-shirts, long sleeve, pockets, sweatshirts and hoodies (youth, adult and tall), I can see where it would be a problem if they were adding shorts or pants with t-shirts.

I am no software programmer but as a screen printer this is pretty important stuff.

Thanks for all the effort.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Wheeler said:


> This would be awesome software if the price break structure was fixed or changed.
> 
> (Maybe add all products to cart and then give a quote.)
> 
> Say I have a minimum order of 12 shirts it won't let you add to cart if you have 6 youth and 6 adult t-shirts with same design.
> 
> If you get _different products_ it wont give price breaks, people don't want to pay 12-30 prices when they order 40 products.
> 
> All I print are t-shirts, long sleeve, pockets, sweatshirts and hoodies (youth, adult and tall), I can see where it would be a problem if they were adding shorts or pants with t-shirts.
> 
> I am no software programmer but as a screen printer this is pretty important stuff.
> 
> Thanks for all the effort.


You know you being up a great point Wheeler. Features and functions you would like or prefer to see in the system.

And the beauty of it is that with OpenTshirts because it is free open source you can take the system spend a couple of dollars on services and build out your pricing structure and features on your site any way you want them.

If you have ever looked at the tutorials pages on AdvancedTshisrt.com I had the video player and pages custom built as a plugin for Joomla. There is even add running with that custom setup.

Because Joomla is free open source I was able to hire a programmers services to customize my site do what I wanted it to do.

Yes I spent a little money but I have had my tutorials running just the way I wanted them to for years now...


----------



## TPrintDesigner

Just to add to the above. If you search the Opencart extensions marketplace there are 7 pages of ready to go discount modifications. Even if you don't find exactly what you are looking for it can put you in touch with a developer who has already built something close.


----------



## Wheeler

I would pay 100 or 200 for it to be fixed with price breaks with different products the way I want. I really would not no where to start. I have a feeling programers would want a lot more than that though.


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Wheeler said:


> I would pay 100 or 200 for it to be fixed with price breaks with different products the way I want. I really would not no where to start. I have a feeling programers would want a lot more than that though.


Actually I think it would pretty easy....

1. Just override the minimum...

2. Keep a pop up until they reach the minimum...

Something like.. You just added (4 Product Name Here) to your cart. Please note our minimum order is X. You will not be able to check out until your order has reached our minimum quantity requirements.

3. Tweak some code in the check out and pricing.

Whalla.. your own custom pricing and check out based on your desires for your system.

Open source.. nip tuck or major overhaul it's your site, your software. Nothing is license rescricted or rented it is all yours, do as you wish.


----------



## ukracer

Wheeler said:


> I would pay 100 or 200 for it to be fixed with price breaks with different products the way I want. I really would not no where to start. I have a feeling programers would want a lot more than that though.


Not read the rest of this thread yet (been ill for a while ) but if you go to opentshirts.com and then the forum and pm Prteez he can handle a number of things . 200 dollars can get a lot done if the module can also be added to the open cart modules and a few dollars charged everytime its download. Its a win win situation.

Regards andy T


----------



## Tallyplayer

anybody know how to get to the site to download open tshirts, I keep getting an error.


----------



## ukracer

Tallyplayer said:


> anybody know how to get to the site to download open tshirts, I keep getting an error.


What Country are you from??


----------



## Jamey

I gotta check this out


----------



## CanExplorer

Which version of Open Cart works with Open t-shirt? On open cart extensions page, showing that open t-shirt will work with 1.5.1.1 to 1.5.5.1. But I read somewhere else it works on 1.5.5. It that correct? TkS!


----------



## ukracer

CanExplorer said:


> Which version of Open Cart works with Open t-shirt? On open cart extensions page, showing that open t-shirt will work with 1.5.1.1 to 1.5.5.1. But I read somewhere else it works on 1.5.5. It that correct? TkS!



yes and 1.5.6.1

Regards Andy t


----------



## sarvdeep73

Where can i download open tshirts from???


----------



## justin_86

sarvdeep73 said:


> Where can i download open tshirts from???


http://opentshirts.com


----------



## sarvdeep73

Thanks. But i am getting this message 
Your access to this site has been limited.
not being able to access the site.


----------



## Joe Patternman

Some countries have been banned from accessing the site I believe.


----------



## sarvdeep73

Any option?


----------



## DigitalMayhem

sarvdeep73 said:


> Any option?


Move to a country that isn't banned?

Sent from my EVO using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sarvdeep73

Ha ha ha:d


----------



## sarvdeep73

well lets hope there is a viable option available.


----------



## TPrintDesigner

Why are some countries banned?


----------



## Joe Patternman

TPrintDesigner said:


> Why are some countries banned?


I think some people in South America, etc. set up websites to sell his code.


----------



## sarvdeep73

but what about his customers i.e me in India?


----------



## Joe Patternman

sarvdeep73 said:


> but what about his customers i.e me in India?


I don't know, must be on his ban list as well.

I think his rational was: I do no to very little business with people from those countries anyway, so why bother?


----------



## ukracer

TPrintDesigner said:


> Why are some countries banned?


This might give you a clue mate.

This is an email from one of the Fraudsters.
Hope you are doing well.


Thanks for contacting us with your interest in DesignStudio product. I hope you tried demo of DesignStudio.


DesignStudio is not a module or extension to OpenCart. Its a complete and separate software developed to sell customized and self-designed t-shirts online.


The whole software package is of $1,200 (one time cost) + $300 (installation charge - its optional, if you want our team to install on your hosting server).


Feel free to try demo and do not hesitate to contact us if you have any queries.


Best Regards,



Gaurav
Email: [email protected]

Web: www.TechZulla.com
Empowering Businesses with Technology

********************************************
When you consider that a proffesional install can be had for Under$250 THROUGH THE OFFICIAL CHANNELS with hosting on super fast specially configured servers starting from $5.99 dollars per month. That includes professional theme AND 2500 Premium Vector Clip Arts for OpenTshirts.

Gaurav and his fell fraudsters are not only selling open t shirts BUT also selling open cart.


If you are in the Country they are from then get their IP to close them down and I guess more countries will become unbanned.


Regards Andy T


----------



## ukracer

sarvdeep73 said:


> but what about his customers i.e me in India?


Indian
Gaurav Dhiman, Nationality

http://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/p?orig=TSEO_SN&firstName=Gaurav&lastName=Dhiman&f_G=in:0&trk=TSEO_SN

Check him out and its him you have to thank sadly!


----------



## sarvdeep73

I totally agree. But then there is are other channels to have the IP or the person who is infringing the the law. You can go through your Embassy in the respective country and do the needful. In India you can go through NASSCOM to take legal action against the person who infringes the law. www.[B]nasscom[/B].in/


----------



## ukracer

sarvdeep73 said:


> I totally agree. But then there is are other channels to have the IP or the person who is infringing the the law. You can go through your Embassy in the respective country and do the needful. In India you can go through NASSCOM to take legal action against the person who infringes the law. www.*nasscom*.in/


THat may be the case but it all takes time and that is precious and valuable so I guess Tom just thought it easier to block the lot. A few emails to the right places might get things sorted and an email to Tom explaining how you have got rid of him might help. I just dont know to be honest.

The ironic part is the demo does not work so they obviously dont know what they are doing with it anyway lol


----------



## sarvdeep73

there are a lot of scams like this going around. But a proper representation from American Embassy in India to Nasscom will sort the matter and let me assure you it wont take much time and the perpetrators will be taken to task.


----------



## TPrintDesigner

It's very easy to access the site from anywhere in the world with just some basic internet knowledge. I can understand Tom being pXXXXd at the guys trying to make money off the back of his software but it won't stop the bad guys.


----------



## ukracer

sarvdeep73 said:


> there are a lot of scams like this going around. But a proper representation from American Embassy in India to Nasscom will sort the matter and let me assure you it wont take much time and the perpetrators will be taken to task.


Tom reads this forum so I guess if he does think he wants to take action he will do.

REgards Andy T


----------



## Joe Patternman

TPrintDesigner said:


> It's very easy to access the site from anywhere in the world with just some basic internet knowledge. I can understand Tom being pXXXXd at the guys trying to make money off the back of his software but it won't stop the bad guys.


Yes, exactly; must be more of an emotional decision.


----------



## sarvdeep73

That means Microsoft should ban all the countries....


----------



## ukracer

sarvdeep73 said:


> I totally agree. But then there is are other channels to have the IP or the person who is infringing the the law. You can go through your Embassy in the respective country and do the needful. In India you can go through NASSCOM to take legal action against the person who infringes the law. www.*nasscom*.in/


If you are serious about the software I would suggest trying the forums at opentshirts.com and sending a PM to Prteez who might be able to assist you. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## sarvdeep73

The site is not accessible.


----------



## DigitalMayhem

sarvdeep73 said:


> The site is not accessible.


Tom has his ish on lock. 

Sent from my EVO using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Joe Patternman

DigitalMayhem said:


> Tom has his ish on lock.


Amnesty for everyone, site access for some!


----------



## Joe Patternman

But if anybody fell for that trap perhaps they could sue the fraudsters in their respective countries.

Hey, sarvdeep73, you wanna try that, you seem to have a lot of a legal knowledge...


----------



## ukracer

Joe Patternman said:


> But if anybody fell for that trap perhaps they could sue the fraudsters in their respective countries.
> 
> Hey, sarvdeep73, you wanna try that, you seem to have a lot of a legal knowledge...


Anyone falling for that trap is pretty naive to be honest. Its not hard to look around. Also their demo is not working at all really.

To be fair for screen printers is a tool and ahalf but people like me who do not screen print and need vinyl and lazer capacity and others who want DTG its been slow progress relying on the kindness of others and a few small paid for mods to get close.

I really feel I am that close to achieving what I set out to 3 years ago when I started  Just waiting to solve a colour swatch problem I have.

Hopefully it will them be available a paid module as its not being developed by Tom.

As I have said before I am not commercially involved with Tom I just admin a forum for him as I enjoy that side of things and I had hoped to pick up some PHP along the way.....that side of things has not really happened basically because when I get stuck I dont know how to see or view what is happening to alter it.

MOST PEOPLE falling for the $1500 scam would actually be worse of than I am to be honest!

I have flagged it to the current developer who is in contact with Tom so lets see what pans out!

Regards Andy T


----------



## prteez

As far as I know tom unblocked that awhile ago. I just proxied in from india and the only issue I get is for the videos which he may have forgot about. 

I will double check. 

clear your browser and try again.


----------



## sarvdeep73

prteez said:


> As far as I know tom unblocked that awhile ago. I just proxied in from india and the only issue I get is for the videos which he may have forgot about.
> 
> I will double check.
> 
> clear your browser and try again.


Not working


----------



## ukracer

sarvdeep73 said:


> Not working


Just liase with Prteez over the coming days. He is a busy guy and has a massive workload.

Regard Andy T


----------



## mgparrish

sarvdeep73 said:


> there are a lot of scams like this going around. But a proper representation from American Embassy in India to Nasscom will sort the matter and let me assure you it wont take much time and the perpetrators will be taken to task.


I didn't look at the specifics of the open source licensing, but many of the mainstream open source packages technically and legally you can resell, even if the software is free, but you cannot claim the copyright for open source software. Comes down to those paying for something that is otherwise free being uninformed and duped. Doubt any legal recourse unless those who sell it claim it as their own copyright.


----------



## goldenfabtex

JeridHill said:


> This is awesome. Tom (AdvancedArtist) is releasing an online tshirt design software as open source! Looks awesome so far!
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh_jwllCfPs&feature=player_profilepage[/media]



Awsome !! Kee it up


----------



## ukracer

mgparrish said:


> I didn't look at the specifics of the open source licensing, but many of the mainstream open source packages technically and legally you can resell, even if the software is free, but you cannot claim the copyright for open source software. Comes down to those paying for something that is otherwise free being uninformed and duped. Doubt any legal recourse unless those who sell it claim it as their own copyright.


They do! lol Check this out and see what you think it says?? 




The whole software package is of $1,200 (one time cost) + $300 (installation charge - its optional, if you want our team to install on your hosting server).

There are actually two issues here.

One the claim its NOT a module for opencart.
"
Direct quote from their email......

DesignStudio is not a module or extension to OpenCart. Its a complete and separate software developed to sell customized and self-designed t-shirts online.

This means they are Also selling open cart...again illegal.



The whole software package is of $1,200 (one time cost) + $300 (installation charge - its optional, if you want our team to install on your hosting server)."

Two they sell the software , which they are not allowed to do. And THEN have the temerity to sell the installation and and hosting sperately.

The fact that OFFICIAL installation and hosting inc theme cost less than $250 dollars does say something of their attitude towards the law..............plus they cant even get their demo working..lol God help anyone with problems further down the line.


----------



## ukracer

goldenfabtex said:


> Awsome !! Kee it up


It is being kept up to date...............and more


----------



## mgparrish

ukracer said:


> They do! lol Check this out and see what you think it says??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole software package is of $1,200 (one time cost) + $300 (installation charge - its optional, if you want our team to install on your hosting server).
> 
> There are actually two issues here.
> 
> One the claim its NOT a module for opencart.
> "
> Direct quote from their email......
> 
> DesignStudio is not a module or extension to OpenCart. Its a complete and separate software developed to sell customized and self-designed t-shirts online.
> 
> This means they are Also selling open cart...again illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole software package is of $1,200 (one time cost) + $300 (installation charge - its optional, if you want our team to install on your hosting server)."
> 
> Two they sell the software , which they are not allowed to do. And THEN have the temerity to sell the installation and and hosting sperately.
> 
> The fact that OFFICIAL installation and hosting inc theme cost less than $250 dollars does say something of their attitude towards the law..............plus they cant even get their demo working..lol God help anyone with problems further down the line.


They are allowed to sell Open Cart, here is the GPL license terms.

OpenCart - Download

License link 

A Quick Guide to GPLv3 - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation

The on the page above you see this paragraph, and another FAQs link.

"If you'd like to learn more about upgrading your project to GPLv3, the FSF Compliance Lab would be happy to assist you. On our web site, you can find basic instructions for using the license, and an FAQ addressing common concerns that people have about it. If your situation is more complicated than that, please contact us and we'll do what we can to help you with your transition. Together, we can help protect freedom for all users."

Frequently Asked Questions about the GNU Licenses - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation

on that page ...

Frequently Asked Questions about the GNU Licenses - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation

"Does the GPL allow me to sell copies of the program for money? (#DoesTheGPLAllowMoney)

Yes, the GPL allows everyone to do this. The right to sell copies is part of the definition of free software. Except in one special situation, there is no limit on what price you can charge. (The one exception is the required written offer to provide source code that must accompany binary-only release.)"

Also see ...

http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.html

http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html

They are not allowed to claim the original copyright though, and may be violating other terms, but this license does not prohibit resale.

They could also be able to mod the pgm and make their other claim and it would be a "fork", which is permissable but they are obligated to provide source for that per the GPL.

For sure if they didn't make improvements or other features to the program and selling it they are parasites in my mind.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not endorsing their practice, just stating what the license allows and any legal recourse one could take against them for what they are doing.


----------



## sarvdeep73

Again we come back to the same question , What about genuine users?

And by the way I would like to wish everyone a very happy & prosperous new year


----------



## mgparrish

sarvdeep73 said:


> Again we come back to the same question , What about genuine users?
> 
> And by the way I would like to wish everyone a very happy & prosperous new year


https://github.com/opentshirts

https://github.com/opentshirts/opentshirts/releases


----------



## sarvdeep73

Well thanks everyone. I have gone in for Wordpress Plugin. Don't need anything for FREE.


----------



## ukracer

sarvdeep73 said:


> Well thanks everyone. I have gone in for Wordpress Plugin. Don't need anything for FREE.


Word press plug in for what??


Regards Andy t


----------



## sarvdeep73

Online T Shirt Designer, FANCY PRODUCT DESIGNER


----------



## ukracer

sarvdeep73 said:


> Online T Shirt Designer, FANCY PRODUCT DESIGNER


So you mean you are using a fancy designer with a content management system or are you also using WooCommerce plugin.

I have heard some real bad things about that but good luck to you anyway.

Regards Andy T


----------



## sarvdeep73

Bad things like????


----------



## aimagedesign

sarvdeep73 said:


> Online T Shirt Designer, FANCY PRODUCT DESIGNER


Hi;
I too have been looking into this option!
Probably with wootique-woocommerce.

Did you, have you decided to go ahead?

Wondered if you wanted to collaborate someway, somehow?

Opentshirts looks very good too, but it's more than i can handle i think!

I want DTG only!
And at a later date, vinyl only.
I plan on two separate websites one for each.

Peter


----------



## ukracer

aimagedesign said:


> Hi;
> I too have been looking into this option!
> Probably with wootique-woocommerce.
> 
> Did you, have you decided to go ahead?
> 
> Wondered if you wanted to collaborate someway, somehow?
> 
> Opentshirts looks very good too, but it's more than i can handle i think!
> 
> I want DTG only!
> And at a later date, vinyl only.
> I plan on two separate websites one for each.
> 
> Peter


You can have DTG only with opentshirt and a vinyl module is nearly ready.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

mgparrish said:


> They are allowed to sell Open Cart, here is the GPL license terms.
> 
> OpenCart - Download
> 
> License link
> 
> A Quick Guide to GPLv3 - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
> 
> The on the page above you see this paragraph, and another FAQs link.
> 
> "If you'd like to learn more about upgrading your project to GPLv3, the FSF Compliance Lab would be happy to assist you. On our web site, you can find basic instructions for using the license, and an FAQ addressing common concerns that people have about it. If your situation is more complicated than that, please contact us and we'll do what we can to help you with your transition. Together, we can help protect freedom for all users."
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions about the GNU Licenses - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
> 
> on that page ...
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions about the GNU Licenses - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
> 
> "Does the GPL allow me to sell copies of the program for money? (#DoesTheGPLAllowMoney)
> 
> Yes, the GPL allows everyone to do this. The right to sell copies is part of the definition of free software. Except in one special situation, there is no limit on what price you can charge. (The one exception is the required written offer to provide source code that must accompany binary-only release.)"
> 
> Also see ...
> 
> Selling Free Software - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
> 
> What is free software? - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
> 
> They are not allowed to claim the original copyright though, and may be violating other terms, but this license does not prohibit resale.
> 
> They could also be able to mod the pgm and make their other claim and it would be a "fork", which is permissable but they are obligated to provide source for that per the GPL.
> 
> For sure if they didn't make improvements or other features to the program and selling it they are parasites in my mind.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not endorsing their practice, just stating what the license allows and any legal recourse one could take against them for what they are doing.


 I think, "Really", it comes down to what was said in a previous response. It's up to each individual to do their Homework. Everything needs to be researched before you just jump into something. I can't see how anyone, doing their "Due Diligence" would pay for an online design tool, when there is so much information about OpenCart/OpenTshirt online and in these forums. I see, way too many people that think they can "Buy" their way into business and prosperity. If you think you can be profitable with a web site without knowing how to manage it, your just fooling yourself. It amazes me how many people, knowing, very well, about internet scams and crooks, will still send their money to someone far away, in a Country they have no access to, thinking they will get rich, easily. Greed breeds Victims! Don't be a Fool!


----------



## mgparrish

Zippy Doodah said:


> I think, "Really", it comes down to what was said in a previous response. It's up to each individual to do their Homework. Everything needs to be researched before you just jump into something. I can't see how anyone, doing their "Due Diligence" would pay for an online design tool, when there is so much information about OpenCart/OpenTshirt online and in these forums. I see, way too many people that think they can "Buy" their way into business and prosperity. If you think you can be profitable with a web site without knowing how to manage it, your just fooling yourself. It amazes me how many people, knowing, very well, about internet scams and crooks, will still send their money to someone far away, in a Country they have no access to, thinking they will get rich, easily. Greed breeds Victims! Don't be a Fool!


I agree, I have even seen open source programs like Gimp on sale on Ebay. Do your research before you buy.


----------



## aimagedesign

Ok.., i'm almost convinced to do the openshirts route. 
I just filled in their online contact form with a bunch of questions and for clarifications.

I have a request of the forum... and those that frequent this thread now 105 l_o_n_g, can we start a new thread under Ecommerce Site Design >Site Reviews for OpenTshirts websites?
Or do you think that asking too much sharing?

Peter


----------



## Ruimpress

aimagedesign said:


> Ok.., i'm almost convinced to do the openshirts route.
> I just filled in their online contact form with a bunch of questions and for clarifications.
> 
> I have a request of the forum... and those that frequent this thread now 105 l_o_n_g, can we start a new thread under Ecommerce Site Design >Site Reviews for OpenTshirts websites?
> Or do you think that asking too much sharing?
> 
> Peter


You can always visit the forums.opentshirt.com


----------



## aimagedesign

Ruimpress said:


> You can always visit the forums.opentshirt.com


Oh.., yeah..., silly me!


Peter


----------



## Teez310

So Ive done quite a bit to my opentshirts site and have it hosted on opentshirtshosting but I am finally getting to the apparel side of it and need help. Is opentshirts.com basically a one man show or is there an actually staff behind that company? I ask because Ive sent quite a few emails and havnt got any replies back. Are there others who are well versed at this software? Would like to sell blank apparel as well as the ability to design on it.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Teez310 said:


> So Ive done quite a bit to my opentshirts site and have it hosted on opentshirtshosting but I am finally getting to the apparel side of it and need help. Is opentshirts.com basically a one man show or is there an actually staff behind that company? I ask because Ive sent quite a few emails and havnt got any replies back. Are there others who are well versed at this software? Would like to sell blank apparel as well as the ability to design on it.


 I wasn't aware there was an openTshirts hosting. I thought Hostgator was the preferred hosting company? Haven't been around for awhile, not sure. This is an open source project. There are 100's of people involved with it's evolution. Just like OpenCart or FireFox. If you need assistance go to the open t-shirts forum. You'll find help from the community on just about anything you need.


----------



## Teez310

Zippy Doodah said:


> I wasn't aware there was an openTshirts hosting. I thought Hostgator was the preferred hosting company? Haven't been around for awhile, not sure. This is an open source project. There are 100's of people involved with it's evolution. Just like OpenCart or FireFox. If you need assistance go to the open t-shirts forum. You'll find help from the community on just about anything you need.


Yeah the opentshirts hosting allowed for quick installation but I did install a custom theme. So simple I would recommend them to host even though it may be an extra $100 or so a year.

I understand it being open source but due to running a business my time is limited and was hoping to use opentshirts to provide the backup needed in maximizing time and resources. I mean they do have a services section so I figured they would be able to help. Gonna suck if I gotta do back end work as Im more of a graphic designer than coder. Gave up hand coding a few years back, evolved too fast. Hope I can still hit near my end of quarter launch deadline.


----------



## ImprintD

Teez310 said:


> So Ive done quite a bit to my opentshirts site and have it hosted on opentshirtshosting but I am finally getting to the apparel side of it and need help. Is opentshirts.com basically a one man show or is there an actually staff behind that company? I ask because Ive sent quite a few emails and havnt got any replies back. Are there others who are well versed at this software? Would like to sell blank apparel as well as the ability to design on it.


Why not just call them at 920.341.3939? The Phone number is at the bottom of their Home Page. I use the software and have called several times and they usually answer the phone...


----------



## Teez310

ImprintD said:


> Why not just call them at 920.341.3939? The Phone number is at the bottom of their Home Page. I use the software and have called several times and they usually answer the phone...


Im PST time and any outsourcing I do has to be done via email. In fact any computer software type work Ive done, email has been absolutely needed. Our windows for communication is so small as Im running meetings usually every morning. If its already an issue to communicate right off the bat based on the way communication has to be done I'd have to temper expectation in results being done in an adequate amount of time. Hope that makes sense. 

I can call Monday not a problem but hopefully the call can be transitioned to emails.


----------



## ukracer

Ruimpress said:


> You can always visit the forums.opentshirt.com


I do find it amazing people want to have a support thread for it on here when there is a perfectly good support forums as you point out.

Regards Andy t


----------



## ukracer

Zippy Doodah said:


> I wasn't aware there was an openTshirts hosting. I thought Hostgator was the preferred hosting company? Haven't been around for awhile, not sure. This is an open source project. There are 100's of people involved with it's evolution. Just like OpenCart or FireFox. If you need assistance go to the open t-shirts forum. You'll find help from the community on just about anything you need.


Yeah we have missed you chap  One of the problems is we have people asking for free help and then when sorted just disappear instead of staying around to help others (the idea around open source software.) (I dont mean you by the way lol)

Essentially there are mods that improve the capability of OpenTshirts and most importantly opentshirts hosting. 

That is not run by Tom but a third party but its designed and based around opentshirts/opencart and makes support 10 times easier for the support team.

Regards Andy T


----------



## ukracer

aimagedesign said:


> Ok.., i'm almost convinced to do the openshirts route.
> I just filled in their online contact form with a bunch of questions and for clarifications.
> 
> I have a request of the forum... and those that frequent this thread now 105 l_o_n_g, can we start a new thread under Ecommerce Site Design >Site Reviews for OpenTshirts websites?
> Or do you think that asking too much sharing?
> 
> Peter


There are many site reviews around . Live sites coming on line daily. BUT many of them do cost a bit to get them as you want them. adding themes cost money, as do upload art and Clip art etc.

OpenTshirts – T-Shirt Design Website and Software – Live T-shirt Design Websites

This will assist OpenTshirts – T-Shirt Design Website and Software as well.


hope this helps

Regards Andy t


----------



## ukracer

Teez310 said:


> So Ive done quite a bit to my opentshirts site and have it hosted on opentshirtshosting but I am finally getting to the apparel side of it and need help. Is opentshirts.com basically a one man show or is there an actually staff behind that company? I ask because Ive sent quite a few emails and havnt got any replies back. Are there others who are well versed at this software? Would like to sell blank apparel as well as the ability to design on it.


There are staff but demand has been so high and so many people wanting a highly customised site its apparently been hard work keeping up with the requests.

My wife has been in hospital and I have been otherwise occupied so I have not even been on here for a few weeks as I dont get paid for support, work and famility take priority.

hope that helps.


Regards Andy t


----------



## Zippy Doodah

ukracer said:


> There are staff but demand has been so high and so many people wanting a highly customised site its apparently been hard work keeping up with the requests.
> 
> My wife has been in hospital and I have been otherwise occupied so I have not even been on here for a few weeks as I dont get paid for support, work and famility take priority.
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> 
> Regards Andy t


 Hi, Andy. Sorry to hear your wife is in the Hospital. Hope everything is ok. I peruse the OpenTshirts forum from time to time, but a lot of the questions, anymore, I don't feel qualified to answer. I know the Forum is a great source for information. With updates and such I've screwed things up on my web site and have had to go back to the forums to refresh myself on procedures or modules. The information is always there.


----------



## Teez310

ukracer said:


> There are staff but demand has been so high and so many people wanting a highly customised site its apparently been hard work keeping up with the requests.
> 
> My wife has been in hospital and I have been otherwise occupied so I have not even been on here for a few weeks as I dont get paid for support, work and famility take priority.
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> 
> Regards Andy t


Yeah, I can understand. Wish I just heard some feedback as to the time when they would be able to help me... even if it was say a month. At least a chance to gameplan. Better than no contact at all. 

Im sorry to hear about your wife. I'll make sure to pray for you and your family.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

I figured I better check out the advancements at OpenTshirts.com and see that they do, indeed, have their own Hosting, now. Looks Good! If I didn't have so much (12 email addresses) connected to HostGator, I'd definitely give them a try. Crazy, how far this project has come.


----------



## g.lupo

Is anyone having troubles with openthsirts. I seem i cant get on to there site and my site is not uploading either. And i cant contact them becuase i cant get onto there site and to get the contact us. 

Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## AdvancedArtist

All working here.... I tested your and our site opened right up. Might be an issue with your ISP and DNS servers. Try rebooting your router sometimes that will deal with things like this and your ISP.


----------



## tippy

That site wasn't working for me earlier today, but I am able to get on now. If I recall correctly, it said something about a database connection error.


----------



## johnny1958

Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## kentpyper

Advanced Artists openshirt website is down for maintenance. Does anyone know for how long or how long its been down? I would like to check into buying the script......

Thanks!


----------



## freebird1963

Script is free or was last time I checked.
If you want them to install it you can purchase a support contract to do that.


----------



## kentpyper

well, i think he offers a complete package with artwork.


----------



## freebird1963

Right the addons. But you can get the script free.


----------



## mguffin

The site has been down all week (opentshirts.com) and I purchased the clip art library, and it is garbage...


----------



## ShirlandDesign

> I purchased the clip art library, and it is garbage


Most clip art is. It's a starting point and any real user has their own imagery usually. Show a little gratitude, after all you have a store and a design studio for free. The small amount Tom and the guys made off that clip art didn't even pay for the time to pull it together. 

Any word yet on HTML 5?


----------



## tfalk

ShirlandDesign said:


> Any word yet on HTML 5?


Tick Tock, Tick Tock, sounds like a lot of us are waiting for this... hint, hint...


----------



## ShirlandDesign

How about crowdfunding then? Tom, how much would it take to get this ball rolling? 

Show of hands, how many are up for a little play for pay?


----------



## kentpyper

what is wrong with the art package? I have not gone through it. Are the graphics bad?


----------



## ShirlandDesign

No hands...... why would anyone get in a hurry?


----------



## freebird1963

mguffin said:


> The site has been down all week (opentshirts.com) and I purchased the clip art library, and it is garbage...


So lets see your clipart package ? 
First post is a dig at a guy that has done more for the tshirt community then most. Your contribution to the community is what ?


----------



## mgparrish

freebird1963 said:


> So lets see your clipart package ?
> First post is a dig at a guy that has done more for the tshirt community then most. Your contribution to the community is what ?


To your point. I don't find clipart in general to ever be ready for a 100% finished product in most cases, no matter how good or bad the clipart is I see it more as a template or building block piece in a design, not the final design.

I think someone expecting too much out of clipart is the problem. I see clipart as a useful tool in the design process.

If I expected all my clipart to be 100% ready just to place on a tshirt and be done without any further tweaking or not having to add other objects to/with it then all my clipart I ever bought sucks LOL. Then I have terabytes and terabytes of bad clipart.

Adding to your point, no one has to buy his clipart, he offers a great free product as it is. One can see the clipart before they buy and decide if it fits their needs, _or if it came be used and build upon_. I have no problem if that is how he makes a buck, gives away great free software saving thousands of $$ perhaps then offers some clipart for a price. No one has to buy the clipart to use his software.

One of those rare moments where we are in complete agreement.


----------



## tfalk

ShirlandDesign said:


> Show of hands, how many are up for a little play for pay?


At this point, I'd be ready to pony up something for a product that actually works, unlike most of the opencart product designer extensions I've tried so far. Hell, I'd even volunteer to help test it pre-production, I've been doing software QA for 25+ years...


----------



## ShirlandDesign

> I'd be ready to pony up


There we go, thank you for manning the F-Bomb up, Ted. And your expertise in software offer is double great. I'll gladly pony. 

One of the things that concerns me is that I've had pretty good luck with the add on's I've used, and I'm pretty happy with the site so far. My concern is transitioning from Flash to HTML 5, would all of the work I've put in on my store have to be replicated? Or would it be a upgrade type situation? 

Let me say Thanks! again to AA and all the work they've done. It allowed a small pup like me to look like one of the bigish dogs for just a little elbow grease and learning.


----------



## tfalk

The transition wouldn't worry me personally because I'm creating 1 new and updating 4 other sites but that is certainly a valid concern.... I couldn't justify starting with opentshirts due to it using flash and the lack of mobile device capability. 

Anyone have any update on an ETA for the HTML5 version before I spend weeks building a site with something else?


----------



## lvprinting

tfalk said:


> The transition wouldn't worry me personally because I'm creating 1 new and updating 4 other sites but that is certainly a valid concern.... I couldn't justify starting with opentshirts due to it using flash and the lack of mobile device capability.
> 
> Anyone have any update on an ETA for the HTML5 version before I spend weeks building a site with something else?


The other huge roadblock is setting up all the products with all the colors and the all the print areas.

If we could just work together to include a more complete list of products and include their actual wholesale price (using one or more common wholesalers in the U.S.), the available colors, and the print areas, I would actually be interested in using OpenTShirts again when HTML5 is available.

Otherwise, it's hours and hours of adding the new products, the colors, the print areas. And we all have to do it individually. I know the script comes with quite a few styles, we just need to create the complete package as a group to remove that huge roadblock of adding so many additional products.

It's so much easier to delete a product or disable it (Opencart has a enable/disable extension) than it is to add one.

Thoughts? I may create another thread to see if we can work together on something like this.


----------



## ShirlandDesign

I've talked to Tech support @ Alpha Broder, they said they would be happy to work on product upload coding with serious players.


----------



## ShirlandDesign

One of the things that drives me nuts are the little snags like entering 2.0 in a value field when 2 doesn't get accepted as a valid entry, and having no reference to find this out. Trial and error seems like a huge investment of time.

So as a business venture "Open Cart/Tshirts for dummies" in PDF format seems like a natural. 

p.s. A compendium of "Tshirt Forum Wisdom" in PDF format seems like a natural as well. I've suggested this before, but as Latvians say "who would let a poor man shoot a cannon?"


----------



## DCans

ShirlandDesign said:


> So as a business venture "Open Cart/Tshirts for dummies" in PDF format seems like a natural.


So when are you going to start writing it John?


----------



## ShirlandDesign

There are much more knowledgeable and competent people here than me to manage and produce this work. But I'd be happy to help in any way I can. Also this has to be sanctioned and the ground rules set up by Advanced Artist. So what say Tom? You like the sound of this?


----------



## DCans

John I can tell you that after long conversations with Tom, that he would have zero problem with someone doing that. That was the whole reason that he made the software open source. He has no problem with someone building a module that they want to sell to makes it work better or that customizes it as long as they are aren't charging people for his open source coding.


----------



## DCans

ShirlandDesign said:


> but as Latvians say "who would let a poor man shoot a cannon?"


Every country in the world John, all they have to do is go in the military.


----------



## freebird1963

DCans said:


> Every country in the world John, all they have to do is go in the military.


Military ?? Not any more you can probably buy one off Ebay or craigslist lol


----------



## drdeath19134

So is this project dead?


----------



## drdeath19134

joseandriani said:


> For those having problems uploading product pack, here you have the same products splitted in 4 smaller parts
> 
> product-export-part-4.zip
> product-export-part-3.zip
> product-export-part-2.zip
> product-export-part-1.zip



Anyone have to files available to download?


----------



## drdeath19134

Never mind found them


----------



## golinux

What is product-export that you posted?

When the new html5 version of opentshirts come out? I am waiting for months...

I need to set up my website just now, what is the lastest working version?

maybe this one:

https://github.com/m7ws/opentshirts-for-oc2

The last update is about 11 days ago (fix for library autoloading)

Could I use it with the last opencart version 2.1.0.1	October 6, 2015 ?

Someone use it?


----------



## drdeath19134

anyone know a fix for invalid studio id????


----------



## ukracer

drdeath19134 said:


> anyone know a fix for invalid studio id????


The main problem seems to be the forums have been taken down by Hamid and as admin for several years I was not even told.

It would seem that all of the info relating to Open tshirt is lost.

Hopefully something else will be available to take its place soon...


----------



## DigitalMayhem

Harumph. This sucks. Thanks for all you did.


----------



## drdeath19134

Well i put the designer on a home server worked fine it is a hosting problem.


----------



## tchandler52

There was a lot of helpful information on that forums. Its too bad One second they were talking about a new version and now the site is really meant for people that is planning on using Open t shirt hosting. I also read somewhere about opentshirts hosting deleting someones entire site when they requested to move it to another hosting.



ukracer said:


> The main problem seems to be the forums have been taken down by Hamid and as admin for several years I was not even told.
> 
> It would seem that all of the info relating to Open tshirt is lost.
> 
> Hopefully something else will be available to take its place soon...


----------



## drdeath19134

tchandler52 said:


> There was a lot of helpful information on that forums. Its too bad One second they were talking about a new version and now the site is really meant for people that is planning on using Open t shirt hosting. I also read somewhere about opentshirts hosting deleting someones entire site when they requested to move it to another hosting.


Maybe someone should start a support site or do it here on this site.


----------



## nycmerch

Hey Tom... what version of Opencart does open t-shirts work with?

Also do you have a working demo of what one would get for the professional version for the $399?


----------



## ukracer

nycmerch said:


> Hey Tom... what version of Opencart does open t-shirts work with?
> 
> Also do you have a working demo of what one would get for the professional version for the $399?


I dont think its supported anymore. The forums that we worked so hard helping people when we could have been deleted and I have started using Tshirt Ecommerce.

I am just hoping they will add a vinyl option or I might just pack it all up.

So annoyed that the forum was deleted though. Seems to be that a certain person did not like Preetz supporting a lot of people. I know he installed hundreds and hundreds of sites and very few now exist on the internet , probably due to the Flash being too hard to work with.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nycmerch

ukracer said:


> I dont think its supported anymore. The forums that we worked so hard helping people when we could have been deleted and I have started using Tshirt Ecommerce.


Thank you for the reply. I will take a look at Tshirt Ecommerce.

Appreciate it.


----------



## ipsd

ukracer said:


> I dont think its supported anymore. The forums that we worked so hard helping people when we could have been deleted and I have started using Tshirt Ecommerce.
> 
> I am just hoping they will add a vinyl option or I might just pack it all up.
> 
> So annoyed that the forum was deleted though. Seems to be that a certain person did not like Preetz supporting a lot of people. I know he installed hundreds and hundreds of sites and very few now exist on the internet , probably due to the Flash being too hard to work with.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Andy,
I have an open t-shirt site...you helped me with some...sucks they are not doing anything anymore. I purchased the last clip art pack and it was installed for me but although promised I was never sent the actual files so I had a back up copy. Any way besides all the extras bought and a lot of time spent we are interested in dropping it and looking into the t-shirt ecommerce you spoke of. Do you know do they have where you can have art/templates a customer can use like open t-shirt did and can we use/upload all the clip art/templates we bought from them? Thanks, Cheryl


----------



## tfalk

nycmerch said:


> I will take a look at Tshirt Ecommerce.


Do a search on it before you spend a significant amount of time getting nowhere with it. It has a lot of nice features but, at least in my experience, it is not ready for a production site of any kind. If you can figure out how to get images and SVG clipart to match up so it prices things correctly in less than 3 months, you are better than I...


----------



## drdeath19134

ukracer said:


> The main problem seems to be the forums have been taken down by Hamid and as admin for several years I was not even told.
> 
> It would seem that all of the info relating to Open tshirt is lost.
> 
> Hopefully something else will be available to take its place soon...



Question anyone have the upload your art mod and the design pack cant find it..
Or the art pack upgrade


----------



## ukracer

Sorry I never was good at anything other than sorting the forum and that got frustrating when I did not know any time scales and such like.

THe only guy who kept OpenTshirts going for the last two years was Preetz. He monitors this forum so put a shout out he might be able to assist.


----------



## ukracer

tfalk said:


> Do a search on it before you spend a significant amount of time getting nowhere with it. It has a lot of nice features but, at least in my experience, it is not ready for a production site of any kind. If you can figure out how to get images and SVG clipart to match up so it prices things correctly in less than 3 months, you are better than I...


You might well be right but with Preetz using it himself I would say there is an opportunity to get it to a usable state without costing a massive amount. As I say he held open Tshirts together almost single handed in the last two years and the main reason it died was he was cut of from access to openTshirts hosting when the forums were destroyed.

Personally I only need a very basic site to be able to cut vinyl and press it onto custom Tshirts and hoodies so I am hopeful I can get something running shortly.


----------



## RockyT

Is there any other way than opentshirts to get the Upload Your Own Art module?
Or to get into contact with them without buying someting first? The site doesn't provide a contact option, which (combined with how the current site came to be) makes me wary of them.


----------



## OSSKOBRET

Does anyone know why tom is not addressing these questions ?


----------



## DCans

I'm going to guess that it is because Tom sold it, and doesn't have anything to do with it anymore, but I could be wrong.


----------



## mgparrish

DCans said:


> I'm going to guess that it is because Tom sold it, and doesn't have anything to do with it anymore, but I could be wrong.


There is no reason for anyone to buy that _open source_ program. It's free. Anyone can copy and use it, make money from it, give it away. Etc 

The simple solution is for anyone that has the last released version then they can give it to someone to create a new forum or website for it. Or "fork" on Github.

https://guides.github.com/activities/forking/


Watch the video on this page below for a better understanding on the open source aspect of this project.

http://www.opentshirts.com/


----------



## mgparrish

I'm not understanding the panic.

The Github repository is showing the files are available, both the application and the source files.

https://github.com/opentshirts/opentshirts

https://github.com/opentshirts/opentshirts/releases


----------



## DCans

Mike, Toms walking through a set up is over. The software is still open source, I was just saying that Tom walked away from the prior release and set up of the sites.
He sold the hosting portion of his business and that was were the was money to be made with an open source program.


----------



## mgparrish

DCans said:


> Mike, Toms walking through a set up is over. The software is still open source, I was just saying that Tom walked away from the prior release and set up of the sites.
> He sold the hosting portion of his business and that was were the was money to be made with an open source program.


Umm I think what you stated and what you meant are 2 different things, but nonetheless I understand you now. 

Then there is still opportunity for someone else to make money offering setup of sites for someone. Or even setting up a turnkey hosting solution as well.

I read the install a long time ago. Most anyone with webmaster experience can set this up. 

I still don't understand the panic, reading the docs over at Github and what I recall from a few years back it's not that hard to setup if you are capable of such a thing.


----------



## mgparrish

RockyT said:


> Is there any other way than opentshirts to get the Upload Your Own Art module?
> Or to get into contact with them without buying someting first? The site doesn't provide a contact option, which (combined with how the current site came to be) makes me wary of them.


https://github.com/opentshirts/opentshirts/releases. It's free.


----------



## RockyT

Thanks, but I said the "Upload Your Own Art" module.


----------



## mgparrish

RockyT said:


> Thanks, but I said the "Upload Your Own Art" module.



???

https://opentshirtshosting.com/upload-your-own-art


----------



## DCans

RockyT said:


> Is there any other way than opentshirts to get the Upload Your Own Art module?
> Or to get into contact with them without buying someting first? The site doesn't provide a contact option, which (combined with how the current site came to be) makes me wary of them.


The answer is no. While there is 3rd party software that modifies the code for Opentshirt, the upload your own art module has always been something that you had to pay for.
If you paid for it as part of a larger site build package or if you just downloaded the Opentshirt software and set it up yourself, you had to buy the "upload your own art".
Nobody has built a free version because it's not wort the time to do the coding when it was an affordable option from the beginning. If it had been more expensive I'm sure that you would have seen someone code 3rd party app to use instead.


----------



## mgparrish

rockyt said:


> is there any other way than opentshirts to get the upload your own art module?
> Or to get into contact with them without buying someting first? The site doesn't provide a contact option, which (combined with how the current site came to be) makes me wary of them.




[email protected]


----------



## drdeath19134

RockyT said:


> Thanks, but I said the "Upload Your Own Art" module.



Being open source you will have to figure the code commands and add then to the files i am trying to figure out as well..


----------



## DCans

Just easier buying the module. In the time that it would take me to figure it all out I could have sold multiple jobs, produced them and made way more than I spent buying the already made plug in.
But if someone produces anything better, I am not above buying that instead.


----------



## RockyT

Thanks guys. Looks like I'll have to buy it. Which is no problem in itself, except for how overprotective opentshirts is and how little they want to happenoutside of their own servers. Have you read their Terms of Use? Basically they will help you migrate to them, but once there, you can't make back-ups, copy or download ANYthing from your own site and if you want to leave, they just delete your store. It's absurd. So I wonder whether they will sell it for use on a third party server at all...

edit: Well, there's your answer...

"Hello Ray,
You should buy the module on http://www.opentshirts.com we are selling the module for our hosting users only.
http://www.opentshirts.com/upload-your-own-art
Regards.
OpenTshirts Hosting Presales Team"


----------



## prteez

DCans said:


> Just easier buying the module. In the time that it would take me to figure it all out I could have sold multiple jobs, produced them and made way more than I spent buying the already made plug in.
> But if someone produces anything better, I am not above buying that instead.


I cant give you the original upload art module but the one that I built off of the old standalone opentshirts when it was opensource should work.


----------



## RockyT

Does that offer only extend to DCans? Because I would be eternally grateful if I could get this solved that easily.


----------



## DCans

prteez said:


> I cant give you the original upload art module but the one that I built off of the old standalone opentshirts when it was opensource should work.


I have a full package already set up on the OpenTShirt hosting site, I bought it before Tom sold the software. 
Thank you very much for that kind offer Chris.


----------



## RockyT

drdeath, have you gotten any wiser on how to tackle any coding for an upload art function? I'm really stumped at this and not a web designer; the guy who said he'd build my site bailed mad and I do it myself for lack of budget.
The shop should've been online early January...


----------



## drdeath19134

No time, coding not the problem just the file name it's located in.


----------



## prteez

I can give you mine when I get home later


----------



## RockyT

You would!? I can't tell you how much of a life-saver that would be! No really viable alternatives to be found online.

Thanks a million!


----------



## RockyT

Chris, I sent you a PM. Hope your inbox wasn't full.


----------



## drdeath19134

prteez said:


> I can give you mine when I get home later


Thanks that would save a lot of time


----------



## RockyT

Am I missing something?
I have different prices for different surfaces set up, but when I upload an image of any size, it fits to the printing surface and the price doesn't adjust when the image is scaled down.

How do I get the price to adjust to the image size and ink used?


----------



## rogerholien

Sorry bro, dont have a clue what you are talking about or the program.


----------



## ukracer

rogerholien said:


> Sorry bro, dont have a clue what you are talking about or the program.


nor me..sorry

seems like some twat has deleted the forum and now does jack to support advanced T shirts. I cant even get a reply from Tom so it looks like advanced Tshirts is dead..


----------



## rogerholien

Would keep trying, know Tom is always busy but have gotten ahold of him when I keep trying. He lives in South America.


----------



## ukracer

rogerholien said:


> Would keep trying, know Tom is always busy but have gotten ahold of him when I keep trying. He lives in South America.


cant be arsed now. I used to be admin and spent years helping on the forums only for it to just be closed with no warning so what chance has the software got?? lol


----------



## tchandler52

Open t-shirts don't have that option. 



RockyT said:


> Am I missing something?
> I have different prices for different surfaces set up, but when I upload an image of any size, it fits to the printing surface and the price doesn't adjust when the image is scaled down.
> 
> How do I get the price to adjust to the image size and ink used?


----------



## drdeath19134

Noticed that as well when doing transfer settings, you set up cost per square inch but it wont adjust the price even though you set it up to. Best way set it up for 8.5 x 11 is customer has larger make them call for pricing.


----------



## RockyT

I was talking about OpenTshirts, thought this would be one of the 2 topics for it.. 

I'm making multiple print areas, as that's the surface it uses for price calculation; customers will have to choose the size they want the print to be, or email for specific wishes.
@ukracer: DrDeath and I were of the opinion that an OpenTshirts support topic on this forum would be great. I'm guessing more people than not will choose to host themselves, rather than accept the ridiculous terms of use and bandwidth limitations -check out how unlimited their unlimited hosting deal is!- the now official opentshirts site has.

Would you happen to have anything from that forum saved?
I'd open the topic, but I'm a board newbie. Better done by a vet?


----------



## instacorp

Really disappointing to see the only good resource for help with opentshirts is gone. Got most of my site setup, just needed to add the art upload module, but I will not support the current opentshirts website. If anyone has the art upload module that would be greatly appreciated. Not even sure if I should invest any more time in this software.


----------



## ukracer

Not sure why it has now been deleted. I think it has something to do with Tom selling the rights to hamid. I asked the question and never got a reply.

I am not wasting my time with open Tshirts anymore it a dead end and waste of years and years or work....

Preetz was taken out of the loop so Hamid can make money and we dont know many if any still running open Tshirts.

It would be nice to know what others are now using instead of open Tshirts.

I have been looking for a cut down version of software like that used by Teesprings as their prices are mental and I ordered one for £35 quid for my wife and got the wrong size.

It would be nice to get some software that allowed design to be created and then produced at a sensible price.


----------



## drdeath19134

Yea running it until i can locate on myself. looking into a teespring type site so others can sell shirts and we produce it.


----------



## 365 xpression

Ok i need help 

So due to me trying to buy a house that took me 3 months to close on i neglected my website 

I bought the opentshirt package 2 years ago from my understanding when you buy it you own it?

Any ways for the three months on securing my wifes dream home i didn't pay my subscription for my site host

I called them yesterday and they told me that my subscription was cancelled and all my content was wiped from there system 

Well that means my opentshirts program was wiped away also does any one know how i can get my opentshirts program back 

Or do i have to buy it again


----------



## Solltirol

Hi Guys,
I know your Thread is old , But I need to contact opentshirts.
And what bugs the ..... out of me is when you open up a website and cant find an email or telephone no. Its the first step in Business ? They have a get in touch button which doesn't work !! 
I won't let this stop me from using there software ! But if you could send me an email address to contact them would be great !

May I ask how are you getting on. Im a customer of deco network and am really considering swapping over. Do they have a solution to deco network business hub ? This is what Im really looking for along with a designer tool that works simple and fast !

If anyone Has experience with both products maybe you could help me !

Many thanks


----------



## mgparrish

Solltirol said:


> Hi Guys,
> I know your Thread is old , But I need to contact opentshirts.
> And what bugs the ..... out of me is when you open up a website and cant find an email or telephone no. Its the first step in Business ? They have a get in touch button which doesn't work !!
> I won't let this stop me from using there software ! But if you could send me an email address to contact them would be great !
> 
> May I ask how are you getting on. Im a customer of deco network and am really considering swapping over. Do they have a solution to deco network business hub ? This is what Im really looking for along with a designer tool that works simple and fast !
> 
> If anyone Has experience with both products maybe you could help me !
> 
> Many thanks



The actual program is an open source program. It is hosted on Github and is free to download. The authors of the program are not associated with the "open t-shirt website".

There is a company that has a open t-shirts hosting service, but with the exception of a plugin they have commercial rights to the main open t-shirts program is not theirs. So when you mention "I won't let this stop me from using there software" ... it is not their software, you are free to use it as you see fit. 

They can host it and support if you pay for their hosting service as I understand the situation as it exists today.

Having said all that buried deep in the fine print on the website there is a contact ....

[email protected]

Personally I find the idea that they make it extremely difficult for pre-sales questions would give me pause to use their service.


----------



## Solltirol

super , appreciate the quick reply! 
I'll take a look at GitHub .
I think I mixed up opensource with open tshirts. 
Thanks for ur input !


----------



## jbshaps

Been Reading this thread for a while. I have OC 2.0.1, OpenTshirts mod for OC 2.x, and VQMOD 1.6 running fine. I can edit everything and looks like the site is up. What I can't find is where someone solved the problem of adding a saved design to the cart. The dialog box says it is saving, then just spins. I can even save the design if I am signed in as a test user. But it still will not upload anything to the cart. I know that this problem existed way back in 2013, so I am hoping that someone found a fix for it. Please help if you can. I just couldn't find the fix anywhere in this thread. 

Thanks in advance,

Jeff


----------



## 365 xpression

I lost my opentshirts module due to it getting wiped off of my server on hostgator the new owner of open tshirt says he can't find my profile I purchased this 3 years ago is there anyway i can get my program back


----------



## ukracer

365 xpression said:


> I lost my opentshirts module due to it getting wiped off of my server on hostgator the new owner of open tshirt says he can't find my profile I purchased this 3 years ago is there anyway i can get my program back



I thought it was all dead and buried. One of the lads who did tech support started building his own online designer but its not finished yet.

I know the support forum website was taken down without notice and I dont know anyone who has it installed any more. sorry .

Regards Andy T


----------



## RockyT

365 xpression said:


> I lost my opentshirts module due to it getting wiped off of my server on hostgator the new owner of open tshirt says he can't find my profile I purchased this 3 years ago is there anyway i can get my program back


Sorry to say, I'm guessing no.
In my experience the owners are very uncommunicative, even if you want to buy something.
But primarily because their EULA states your site once uploaded becomes their property and you're not even allowed to save a copy. If you want to move, you'll have to rebuild, because they will erase your site (bc you can't move the site without copying it) So once there, that's where it will stay.

Must be why it's been such a raving success.
Most software and mods are still available for free, though


----------



## prteez

ukracer said:


> I thought it was all dead and buried. One of the lads who did tech support started building his own online designer but its not finished yet.
> 
> I know the support forum website was taken down without notice and I dont know anyone who has it installed any more. sorry .
> 
> Regards Andy T


Lol Yea Im workin on it andy. looks pretty good just got some stuff to do. 
Sorry to hear people are having problems. It was a good concept. Just never matured the way it should have. could have been a great opportunity.


----------



## Kinzaay

From where I can get that code ?


----------



## ipsd

Long shot here....I have been running open tshirts for many years on my site..love it, works great...but my product catalogs are obviously old. Would anyone here know what I need from my suppliers to upload new catalogs to my site, and how to upload. I could probably figure it out but really do not want to mess up my site and possibly loose everything. Thanks


----------



## Revan

Great stuff! This is exactly what I've been looking for for some time now! Can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## Persnicketees

I thought since there were several people on here that have had some familiarity with Open TShirts, I would like to ask if anyone has currently been with OpenTshirtsHosting? I have been for years and all of the sudden my site is down and curiously, opentshirtshosting.com is now redirecting to opentshirts.com, which was always its own site.

They are pushing a new HTML5 designer at opentshirts.com. That site does not recognize my login credentials and the password reset says that I don't have an account. There is no way to contact anyone through the site.

I have been a loyal customer that has put up with a lot of BS, and now they have simply led me out to pasture. 

Thanks


----------



## devbackham079

that's great! it's a little bit more interesting thing for us!


----------

